# Forum > Play-by-Post Games > Ongoing Games (In-Character) >  Ghostfoot's Age of Worms (IC) Pt 2

## Ghostfoot

THE AGE OF WORMS HAS BEGUN!

_Since the beginning of history, humanity has measured time in Ages. Ages of Glory, of Dreams, and even of Great Sorrows mark the human tally of years, giving a sense of order to the events of past centuries. But one age has yet to occur - an age of darkness, of decay, and of writhing doom. Witty bards and wrathful preachers know it as the Age of Worms, weaving it into the peripheries of their passion plays as a mythic era of destruction that could begin at any time. Astrologers, diviners, and the servants of Fate know more. The canniest among them fear that the Age of Worms has already begun._


The battle is over, the defeated lizardfolk lying where they have fallen. Around you the swamp slowly comes to life, filling with the noise of insects and birds as the dawn rises cutting through the clinging mist of the Lizard Marsh.

*Spoiler: Map*
Show




IC thread #1

----------


## DrK

Kurnos looks about the poor dead lizard folk and sighs. "This feels cruel. they stand no chance yet still they try. Once dawn has broken we can tracks these ones back to their lair hopefully. Maybe once we reach their lair we can try and parley with their leaders and negotiate the release of the prisoners." He gestures at the fallen lizards ignoring the crunch as Primus and Secundus settle down to gnaw on the bones of one them. "It seems unnecessary to slaughter any more of them if we can avoid it."

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


I'll have a think about melds for the day. Any requests for people who are curious to see what they'll do?
Any spell requests for me to prep?

----------


## Cavir

The melee behind Keston ends. With no threats from elsewhere he turns to join the rest of the party, listens to the druid's wisdom, and nods. "Perhaps. It would be ideal but this new Redeye doesn't sound to be a reasonable type. A show of force may prevail but we are the very focus of his hatred. Question is, was this a random patrol or are they expecting us."

----------


## razorback

Kuln digs around the bodies, trying to surmise what was going on.  "That's a good question.  My gut says it may have been a random patrol but it's best if we proceed with caution."

----------


## BelGareth

Susebron was ready, even not wearing armor, he thought that if this was it, then so be it. But everyone moved with a purpose, and he felt comfortable wading into the darkness with them, or as comfortable as could be.

He was glad though, when the hounds of this Kurnos took to the lizardmen, dispatching them with a fierce ferocity he had not seen before. Again, gladness was felt, that he was on their side, and they had allowed him to tag along. 

He listens to them and frowns *"How could they have known you were coming?"* he asks, perturbed, that the enemy they were after could be expecting them, it seemed there was something he was not aware of.

----------


## razorback

"Spies, though I doubt that.  Magic scrying, I suppose.  Maybe someone was on watch outside this dank place and sent a signal to this band?  All sorts of ways, I suppose." Kuln says as he carefully  retraces his steps and looks to see if he can find where this band came from.

*Spoiler*
Show


Not sure if it's a spot or search but he has a +11 to both.
(1d20+11)[*17*]

----------


## Cavir

Keston responds to Susebron. "Before we found you we were traveling to Cromm's Keep. Reaching it, we found it besieged by lizardfolk. We decisively broke the siege and those that survived disappeared back into the swamp, with prisoners. We are on our way to get those prisoners back one way or another. That leads us right into their main lair, led by Redeye, who used to follow peace with humans. After being missing, presumed dead, for years he is back with hatred for humans. It isn't surprising they left some patrols along the way to see if anyone was following. We were warned of a variety of creatures we'll face out here, including harpies who might be allied with Redeye." 

"Speaking of creatures we may encounter. Thanks to Mystra and a spellbook we captured, I have prepared a spell to charm an undead creature. If we come across any and my spell works, don't attack it or it will break the spell."

----------


## BelGareth

Susebron plants his sword into the ground and listens, at first, he was fine, it just seemed like a patrol as Kuln explained, but then Keston piped up, explaining their mission. 

_Well, thats certainly...different_he thought to himself.

He nodded to Keston *"Many thanks for the explanation, I will do as you advise."* he nods, picks up his sword and sheathe, and walks back to buckle on his armor, he was awake, and dawn was fast approaching, no use in not being ready if another group encountered them. He had felt....less than useful. Perhaps he could still show his usefulness to them still?

----------


## Ghostfoot

As you break camp Kuln, Kurnos and the hounds search around the lizard party trying to determine their origin. Tracking the scent back it appears that this group had picked up your trail several hundred feet away and had tracked you to your campsite. The origin trail seems to lead off in quite a different direction to that of the lizard group and prisoners that you are following, indicating that while aggressive they perhaps are a separate or even unrelated faction of lizardfolk.

In any case you continue your journey, expecting to reach the lair of the Redeye tribe this evening and anxious to rescue the captives before anything further happens to them. The day passes relatively uneventfully as you wade and trudge through the dreary mist. The only hint of imminent danger at one point as you are crossing a wide bog and _something_ large passes by out-of-sight overhead with a loud screech and flapping of leathery wings, the screech echoed by another flying not too far away.

As the sun begins to dip again the hounds become noticably agitated and you sense that the trail that they have been following is becoming confused with many criss-cross tracks and signs of activity. You must surely be almost upon the tribal lair by now. Ahead, a huge mound of sodden earth rises up amid a dark grove of great old and twisted mangaroo trees.

----------


## razorback

As the huge hounds start to get excited, Kuln waves the others to slow.
"Alright, if I know beasties, that probably means we are getting close.  What say " he says as he points towards the mounds "I play like a shadow on a cloudy day as I see what can be seen?" as he stows his crossbow and removes his swords.

----------


## Chambers

*Jhaan*

*"Be wary."* Jhaan says as he stops with the group, slipping his pack down off his shoulders. He takes a few moments to recheck his armor, make sure all the straps are tight and then readies his sword.

*Spoiler*
Show

Active Effects: Endure Explosure (Party: Endure Elements & Immune to Breath Weapon), Aura: Resistance (Party: Resist Fire 5 within 30ft), Bolstering Voice (Party: +2 Morale Will Saves, +4 vs Fear).

Maneuvers Readied: Death Mark, Revitalizing Strike, White Raven Tactics, Fire Riposte, Burning Blade

----------


## DrK

Still clad in the same incarnum power as the day before Kurnos pats the hounds on the heads as they both settle down on their haunches beside the druid. The larger of the two still looking the man in the eyes, its glowing incarnum infused eyes eager to hunt some more. Kurnos pats the beast again and nods to the small lithe gnome. "Good hunting my friend.  We are waiting here if you fall into some trouble." He watches the gnome advance carefully, eyes and ears alert for any dangers.


*Spoiler: Kurnos*
Show



Kurnos Spot (1d20+7)[*18*]/ listen (1d20+5)[*19*]
Primus  Spot (1d20+8)[*12*]/ listen (1d20+7)[*18*]
Secundus  Spot (1d20+9)[*18*]/ listen (1d20+7)[*22*]

Incarnum:
1E Wormtail belt (+2NA, +1/Essentia, +1DC/essentia, Sting 1d6, DC 12+CON+Ess 1d4/1d4 Str)
1E Dread carapce (PA, -1/+1, bites -1+2, +1/Ess)
0E Dragon Tail: (1d8 tail, +1 enh/essentia)
0E Dissolving Spittle (1d6 acid+1/Ess, 30ft touch)
2E Astral Vamrbace (DR 2/magic +2/Ess)

Kurnos:
AC 20 FF18 Touch 12 +3 NA (belt) = 23
Saves +8/8/8
HPs 46/46
Effect: energy shield aura

Primus:
AC 20 FF 18, Touch 11 +3 NA (belt) = 23
Saves +10/7/6
HPs 66/66
Effect: energy shield aura

Secundus
AC 23 FF 20, Touch 13, +3 NA (belt) = 26
Saves +9/8/5 Evasion
HPs 49/49
Effect: energy shield aura

----------


## Cavir

Keston ensures his cap is flipped so that it is not a beacon of light giving away their position. "I am surprised we have gotten this close without facing more defenses. Good luck Kuln. If need be I have a scroll of web which would work well in this environment."

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

AC: 15
HP: 26
Saves: 5/5/9
Effect: energy shield aura (from Jhaan)

----------


## razorback

"If you guys hear a high, shrill scream, coming running... I doubt that would be me but some complaining lizardman." he says with a crooked grin as he disappears into the undergrowth.

*Spoiler*
Show


Hide
(1d20+19)[*36*]
Move Silently
(1d20+16)[*30*]
Listen 
(1d20+12)[*22*]
Spot
(1d20+11)[*25*]


Trying to get close enough to the encampment to see the layout and the amount of lizardmen without getting to close as to be spotted or scent picked up by any animals.

----------


## BelGareth

Bron moved next to Jhaan and readied his own blade, his black shadowy panther padding silently up next to him.

This time, he was wearing his armor, and he felt a little more protected. He was ready to provide a little more assistance this time, he hoped.

----------


## Ghostfoot

The little Lantanese gnome ducks forward, swords at the ready. He scurries through the massive roots that grow up all around and converge on the huge trees above. Ducking through the thick vines and mud he approaches the hillock and starts to work his way up it. As he is moving from root to root up the mound he suddenly freezes and melds into the cover as he spies two lizardfolk at the base not far from. They walk together, making a slow circle around the hillock, alert and with clubs at the ready but make no indication of having seen Kuln or the rest of the party.

*Spoiler: Map*
Show



Hope the map makes sense. Just a quick one.

Green is forest. Brown is the hillock. Both count as light undergrowth so cost 2 squares to move into.

----------


## razorback

Kuln, alert, keeps from being noticed by the lizardfolk.  Once they are out of view, he tries to signal the others with a wave of his hand and finger across his throat to simulate slitting their throats, hoping that they can see and understand him.

Moving quietly towards the edge, he angles to intercept them while keeping hidden.

*Spoiler*
Show


AC ~20; Current ~ 20/24 if they are giants
HP ~ 53; Current ~ 53
AP ~ 8 ; Current ~ 8

Hide
(1d20+19)[*38*]
Move Silently
(1d20+16)[*24*]
Listen
(1d20+12)[*26*]
Spot
(1d20+11)[*16*]

Knowledge devotion
(1d20)[*16*] +5 Arcana, +6 Dungeoneering, +4 Nature and most of the rest.

*Spoiler*
Show



Check Result	Bonus Granted
15 or below	+1
1625	+2
2630	+3
3135	+4
36 or higher	+5



I'm thinking that they are moving towards us.  If so, he will move to the corner of the growth, which looks to be Z-11, and wait to sneak attack.

Effects ~

+4 dodge vs giants
Knowledge Devotion check = +X insight bonus on attack rolls and damage rolls.

----------


## Cavir

Keston knew he was out of his element compared to the others, his specialties weren't needed at this point. Two scouts would be quick work for the others. Better for him to stay out of sight but ready. With an arrow nocked, the cleric gets low and stays out of sight.

----------


## DrK

Kurnos and and the dogs freeze at the whispering from their skilled scout. Watching the two lizardmen through the slits of his mask he feels sad that they will have to die so needlessly but looking at the massive hounds flanking him he knew the beasts could no comprehend the concept of _subdual_, well not yet at any rate. Looking around he whispers to Jhaan, "I'll go when you go."

----------


## razorback

Kuln, with a dark smile on his face, slides in behind the two scouts.  With a quick nod to where his allies are hiding <and he quickly thinks he should give some of them a lesson on how to stay hidden and silent>, he winks and waves to them as he step forward and seeks to skewer one through the kidneys.

*Spoiler*
Show


AC ~20; Current ~ 20/24 if they are giants
HP ~ 53; Current ~ 53
AP ~ 8 ; Current ~ 8

Wait until they are about S-T 11 or so and set himself up for a flank once the cavalry arrives.

Attack
(1d20+13)[*31*]

Damage
(1d4+2)[*5*] + (2d6)[*4*] sneak attack

Crit 19-20/x2
(1d20+13)[*19*]
(1d4+2)[*6*]


Effects ~

+4 dodge vs giants
Knowledge Devotion check = 2X insight bonus on attack rolls and damage rolls.

----------


## Ghostfoot

Kuln slinks from behind a mass of roots and vines, darting forward and stabbing at the back of a lizardman for *13* damage. It grunts in pain and the two lizard warriors heft their clubs looming over the wee gnome...

*Spoiler: Map*
Show




*=> Keston, Kurnos, Jhaan, Susebron*
Surprise round so single action only

----------


## Cavir

Keston thought the ambush would happen closer to them. With Kuln initiating the attack so far away Keston pops out of cover and lets loose with an arrow at the lizardman that hadn't yet felt the sting of Kuln's skill.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Longbow 
Attack: (1d20+2)[*3*]  Crit: (1d20+2)[*8*]
Damage: (1d8)[*7*] Crit: (2d8)[*7*]

----------


## Chambers

*Jhann*

The distance between him and the lizardmen too far for either blade or fire, Jhann instead stepped out of the treeline and walked straight towards them. *"The glory of Tyr protect us!"* He shouted as he advanced.

*Spoiler*
Show

Move to L6.

Active Effects: Endure Explosure (Party: Endure Elements & Immune to Breath Weapon), Aura: Resistance (Party: Resist Fire 5 within 30ft), Bolstering Voice (Party: +2 Morale Will Saves, +4 vs Fear).

Active Stance: Bolstering Voice
Maneuvers Readied: Death Mark, Revitalizing Strike, White Raven Tactics, Fire Riposte, Burning Blade
Maneuvers Granted: Fire Riposte, Burning Blade
Maneuvers Expended:
Newly Granted Maneuver: (1d3)[*2*] Revitalizing Strike

----------


## BelGareth

Susebron was waiting, his grip on his weapon was tight, he noticed a little too tight, so he lessened it, his knuckles allowing blood back in and he felt his hands again, combat was always a nervous endeavor, but the thrill of it always over rid his fears and he ended up enjoying it for the most part. He saw Jhan rush out, and so, he decided to follow the man out, he seemed capable of combat, and good melee partner.

And there was those big damned dogs.

He didn't say anything, only motioned with one hand to the lizardmen and his silent silhouette of a companion padded over to him, standing between him and Jhan.

*Spoiler*
Show


Move to L8
Dark companion moves to L7 (any enemy adjacent to the DC receives a -2 to saves and AC)

----------


## DrK

As Jhaan and the new hero in their party rush out to the lizards Kurnos and the hounds break cover, the druid easily outpaced by the huge hulking glowing dogs. The dogs bound forward, jaws snapping hungrily. 

*Spoiler: Kurnos*
Show



Kurnos: double move to close
Primus: charge!
(1d20+15)[*21*] dam (1d8+15)[*21*] trip (1d20+13)[*15*] vs (1d20)[*19*]+?

Secundus 
(1d20+9)[*10*] dam (1d6+8)[*13*] trip (1d20+4)[*11*] vs (1d20)[*7*]+?

Incarnum:
1E Wormtail belt (+2NA, +1/Essentia, +1DC/essentia, Sting 1d6, DC 12+CON+Ess 1d4/1d4 Str)
1E Dread carapce (PA, -1/+1, bites -1+2, +1/Ess)
0E Dragon Tail: (1d8 tail, +1 enh/essentia)
0E Dissolving Spittle (1d6 acid+1/Ess, 30ft touch)
2E Astral Vamrbace (DR 2/magic +2/Ess)

Kurnos:
AC 20 FF18 Touch 12 +3 NA (belt) = 23
Saves +8/8/8
HPs 46/46
Effect: energy shield aura

Primus:
AC 20 FF 18, Touch 11 +3 NA (belt) = 23
Saves +10/7/6
HPs 66/66
Effect: energy shield aura

Secundus
AC 23 FF 20, Touch 13, +3 NA (belt) = 26
Saves +9/8/5 Evasion
HPs 49/49
Effect: energy shield aura

----------


## Ghostfoot

Kuln stabs again and one of the creatures drops to the mud, bleeding out. Keston fires at the remaining one but his arrow _thunks_ harmlessly into the surrounding wooded mass. The southern warrior Jhaan shouts a war cry as he emerges from cover followed by Susebron and his strange shadowy guardian. Kurnos too moves forward quickly overtaken by the two hounds that cover the distance in no time at all. Primus, the hound the size of a large pony, leaps at the sole lizardfolk warrior and bears it to the ground jaws closing for *21* damage as a _snap_ marks the end of the guard.

You regroup as the sun moves lower and light starts to fade among the shadows of the roots and boughs, the large mound looming over you.

*Spoiler: Kuln*
Show

Sorry Razorback I omitted your Knowledge Devotion bonus damage earlier. You take own your opponent.


*=> Party*

----------


## razorback

"Well, that was clean.  Suppose I could have managed to get them in a better location.  Something to remember for next time."   He bends over the creatures, taking a look at them, before turning to Kurnos.  "You think your friends can hunt down where these lizardmen came from?"

----------


## DrK

Kurnos looks down sadly at the bodies. "Its a shame. Senseless, they didn't stand a chance." He looks at the mound and the mossy ground at Kuln's words. "Aye, we'll see what they can find. Away boys, hunt them down so we can find our way in." He throws a piece of lizard flesh to each dog before whistling to them. 
*Spoiler: Track*
Show


Primus [roll]1d20=6[/roll]
Secudnus (1d20+7)[*14*]




He follows slowly, watching the ground carefully as he flexes his arms and his twin tails thrash and snap around him. One barbed and other with the long purple stinger. He looks at the others and nods as he moves stealthily after the dogs.

----------


## Cavir

Keston moves forward to catch up with the others at the dead lizardmen. He checks the chewed up bodies for any items of note while the others start tracking.

----------


## BelGareth

Bron regarded the big dogs with a mixture of respect and awe.

It had happened quickly, almost too quickly to see. But he was able to make it out, he was almost disappointed, not able to partake of the battle, to quench his thirst for the pulsing beating of combat. 

He moved up to the bodies and watched as the dogs took off. They were more useful than he was. Frowning, and regarding his own self worth in comparison to two large dogs, he followed the others, wary and ready.

----------


## Chambers

*Jhann*

*"A quiet killing rouses few heads."* Jhann says as he hustles over to the dead lizardfolk. *"If they are patrolling this area then perhaps we are near to their hideout."*

----------


## razorback

"That was my thought, too.  Let us proceed with a bit of discretion, then." he says with a smile as he tramps off after the hounds, blending effortlessly into the shadows as he goes.

----------


## Cavir

"If anyone wants to get Enlarged for a fight, be sure I can reach you when the time comes. Hopefully we are in time to save Marzena and the others." Keston moves to keep up with the group while trying to balance moving quietly and not becoming the rear guard for the group.

----------


## razorback

Kuln giggles a bit at that thought of a large gnome such as him as he ranges further ahead of the others, keeping to the shadows but flanking the hounds.


*Spoiler*
Show


Hide
(1d20+19)[*23*]
MS
(1d20+16)[*22*]
Listen 
(1d20+12)[*29*]
Spot
(1d20+11)[*23*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

The party moves carefully around the mound and twisted mangaroo roots. The hounds pad forward clearly excited and agitated as they scent a myriad of creatures tracking in all directions. Picking your way through the mud and branches the dogs converge at a point, heads inclined to a large tangled mass of dangling roots. A quick inspection reveals that the roots have been carefully cultivated to obscure an opening. A pitch-black tunnel descends underneath the mound, water drip-dripping from many roots hanging from the ceiling and pooling on the muddy ground.

*Spoiler: checks & info*
Show


Search DC15 to uncover entrance:
Keston (1d20+2)[7]
Kurnos (1d20)[12]
Kuln (1d20+11)[29]
Jhaan (1d20+2)[15]
Susebron (1d20-1)[17]

The tunnel is about 7ft wide and 7ft high. Primus will have to squeeze to get through.

Photobucket is down. I'll post a map when it is up again, but there's not much more to relay.

----------


## Cavir

Keston speaks with a warn smile. "Nice catch Kuln. With it so muddy, any sign of recent use?"  He puts the bow away and pulls out his morningstar. The cleric will stick to the middle of the group within the tunnel. His cap is turned up so that the magical stone sewn into it lights up the area.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Granted, his lack of stealth skills and becoming a beacon of light could get chastised anyone.

----------


## BelGareth

As they move forward and find the tunnel, Bron quietly moves next to Keston and whispers as if someone might overhear them "I would most definitely  benefit from such a spell, I've had a cleric cast it on me before. But I must tell you though, I have a tendency to break things, armor, shields, weapons. So if you want any of their stuff, let me know before hand..." he says with a wry grin. "Though, we're better of alive with broken stuff, than dead with nice and pretty things, eh?"

He quiets as they approach, peering into the darkness. He casts a quick orison, and his sword lights up, similar to Kestons cap.

*Spoiler*
Show


casts light on his sword

----------


## DrK

Kurnos looks into the hole and then at the massive wolf beside them. He tickles the beast under its armoured chin and points to the back of the pack. "Shall Primus take up the rear? He can keep up safe and won't slow us down as he squeezes down the corridor. Need to make you smaller eh?" He looks ahead as he moves to the hole in the ground pulling out his shield and his club as the others cast light. "IF we meet the scaled beasts shall we try to speak to them?"

----------


## razorback

"Thanks.  Can't tell if there was anything recent.  What about the Hound of Doom, eh?" he says as he nudges Kurnos in the ribs.
As the light begins to shine from magic, he almosts hisses.  "Well, once we are in there, make sure to keep well behind me.  Nothing like a little light at my back to outline my approach." sarcasm dripping from his words.

----------


## Cavir

"We can try talking. May need to resort to knocking one out and bringing a prisoner along with us."

Keston takes Kuln's admonishment to mind. Taking his cap in hand he tries to limit how much light is shining. With Kuln out in front the party just needs the few feet ahead of them to see where they were stepping at this point.

----------


## BelGareth

Bron almost recoiled at the venomous response to his light orison. 

_How as he supposed to see? Not everyone could see in the dark._ he thought to himself, but as Keston dampened his own light, Bron followed suit, not wanting to make waves. They had an order to things, and he broke that.

He followed along mutely, trying not to get in the way of anyone.

----------


## Ghostfoot

Kuln moves ahead down the tunnel, the others following behind, just in his sight. The air is moist and a bit smoky and mosquitoes swarm through the air as they're disturbed. Most of the tunnel walls seem to actually be root structures with some earth as well. Beetles and other insects skitter about and the dogs are very agitated with all of the myriad scents about.

Not far in Kuln comes to a junction. A small alcove to the south has a few javelins and wooden clubs decorated with shells propped against the wall. A large clay pot is filled with fresh water.

To the east the tunnel is dark, as is the sloping tunnel to the south. The western tunnel has a distant flicker of torchlight reflecting down it. There is a smell of rotting matter in the air which gets much stronger as you approach the tunnel sloping down south.

*Spoiler: Map*
Show



*
=> Party*

----------


## razorback

The diminutive Kuln squats down and holds his hand out behind him, palm extended, signalling the rest of the party to stop.  He spies what he can before sneaking back.
"It splits in three just up ahead.  Looks like a guard post might be just up ahead but I didn't see anyone.  It's a pinch point where we can get gained upon by three... well, four sides.  How do you guys want to do this?  I'm thinking we make a right, clear it out, and move back."

----------


## DrK

Kurnos pauses as Kuln comes back up. "THis place may be a warren. Would it make sense to announce our presence and then after the inevitable battle we could try and speak with them and negotiate? If not I fear we will leave this den choked with dead lizards."  Looking up ahead at the opening he grins. "Plus the space up ahead is a good place to bring our dogs..."

----------


## Cavir

Keston joins in the whispered chat. "Let's have Kuln check around to the right where the torchlight is first? I do speak draconic and their language seems to be close enough. If the opportunity is there I can see about a more peaceful outcome."

----------


## razorback

"Yeah, sounds like a grand plan." says with a mocking tone towards Keston before breaking into a smile. 
"Honestly, not an issue if the cavalry is behind me somewhere.  Everyone good with that or do we make our presence known?"

----------


## BelGareth

Bron nodded in assent. If his opinion mattered, he wasn't sure, he was trying not to make waves.

The shadow next to him, seemed to pad closer to Kuln, as if it wanted to join him.

----------


## Chambers

*Jhann*

*"If any of our esteemed spellslingers can conjure up a wall of some sorts to block one tunnel while we explore the other, that'd reduce exposure on our flank."* Jhann says quietly. *"Otherwise, I'd say we hang back and let the quiet ones go on ahead, at their discretion of course. My sword is right behind you."*

----------


## Ghostfoot

Kuln slinks forward down the humid and muddy tunnel toward the flickering light. Peering about a tnalged clump of roots he spies a dank chamber. Several armed lizardfolk shuffle and squat about a firepit of smoking reeds, all with the distinctive red warpaint about their eyes as you saw at the siege of Cromm's Hold. Judging by the mud and grass sleeping pallets about the room it looks like some sort of sleeping quarters.

From where Kuln is he can see more flickering torchlight down the passage that continues to the southwest.

*Spoiler: Map*
Show



*
=> Party*

----------


## razorback

Kuln, once spotting the lizardmen and some possibly further up, slowly makes his way back to the others. 
"Looks like 5 in the room up ahead and, possibly, more, further up around the bend.  Nasty business to be caught between them."  
Looking at Keston, he says "Well, if you want to try this peaceably, this would be your time.  Don't worry, got your back if it goes bad." with a wink.

----------


## DrK

Kurnos nods at Primus. "Shall Primus hold the corridor here? We should try talking first, then if that fails we'll have to end them as fast as possible." As he speaks both tails flick and snap dangerously as he looks at the others, mask glistening with moisture in the dim light. "Keston, do you feel confident you can speak their tongue?"

----------


## Cavir

Kuln's scouting gave Keston time to think about strategy. After the gnome's report Keston took another moment to think things through.

The cleric smiles and nods. "Yes, I have full faith will we all stand together. I agree we should see if there is any Reason to be found with them. I suggest Primus holding this intersection, Kuln to keep an eye around the bend up there, Kurnos to join me, and the rest in the middle, ready to go where needed."

"They are lizardmen warriors. I believe a show of force without being too threatening would be best." 

Keston casts Prestidigitation followed by pulling out his wand of Shield and using it on himself. He finishes his preparation with a different wand in one hand and his morningstar in the other. He looks to Kurnos. "Ready?"

With Kurnos right behind him, he adds one more touch. With just a thought his armbands begin showing blue electric charges of energy dancing along the surface. He steps up to the mouth of the quarters. He calls out in draconic, from out of sight at first, then walks into the light of their torches while armed but weapons lowered. His voice is firm and authoritative. He uses simple language.

*"Redeye warriors. We are here to talk to Redeye himself. Attacking us will anger Redeye. Keep your weapons down.* Who is in charge here?"

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

In the interest of time, hope I'm not going too far assuming agreement with the plan. There is time for people to prepare while Keston is doing the same.

Prep:
Cast Prestidigitation. 
Wand of Shield on himself.
Cap is down, not shedding light, counting on their torches.
Wand of Sound Burst and morningstar readied.

Action:
Move to K29. Start speaking while moving to J29
Diplomacy (1d20+11)[*16*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Keston calls out to the lizardfolk warriors, then steps into the torchlight. The hulking scaled humanoids snap to alertness, bristling with jagged clubs and flexing sharp talons at the sight of the young man. As he steps forward the creatures emit low hisses as they slowly spread out around the chamber sizing up the intruder. While clearly close to hurling themselves at Keston in a battle frenzy, one of the lizardfolk with bright war-paint across his eye responds slowly to him in their crude dialect "Human. Sit here. Wait" It gestures Keston into the room to sit by the fire in the middle of the room as it makes to depart down the southwest passageway. The others grip their weapons in their scaled claws with obvious anticipation.

----------


## Cavir

Keston turns his head back towards his party briefly. "One coming through. Let him pass. Expect him to bring back someone more in charge."

Turning back to the warriors who want to tear him to pieces, he gestures downward for them to also sit around the fire as he does. He slowly reaches into his cloak and pulls out a flask. As he opens it a small amount of steam is seen. He takes a swig of the hot tea.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Flask is from the Travel Cloak.

----------


## DrK

Kurnos grins behind the mask, hands grasping the club and twin tails snapping and whipping around in the dim lights as the lizardman walks past. Leaving Primus as a massive growling presence in the central hall he sends Secundus into the hall with the warriors to nuzzle against Kuln. Or at least as much as a massive warhound with claws, purple scales and two barbed tails can nuzzle. "This bodes well. I'm glad that we are able to speak with these creatures. Though I suspect Redeye won't be as amenable."

----------


## razorback

Kuln does his best to blend in with the shadows and any crevices he can, keeping out of sight, as he smiles at Keston, even if he might not be able to see it.

*Spoiler*
Show


Figure he's behind that spot at L/M-32.

----------


## Ghostfoot

Keston sits by the fire, nuzzled by the friendly ever-changing hound Secondus. The rest of the party waits further back. Long minutes pass. The remaining lizardfolk remain standing uneasily, tongues flicking in and out the flex sinews and weaponry as everyone is on edge.

Eventually there is the sound of activity. Torchlight approaches, illuminating a large scaled hulk striding forward accompanied by a group of more Redeye clan warriors. The leader wears plates of armour across its enormous green-scaled body. At first these look like fur clothing but as you look closer you see it wears battle armour fashioned from the bristled black hide of giant wolf spiders. A sheaf of javelins hangs from a harness and like others of its kind that you have seen it bears many fetishes, tokens and amulets. It bear no weapons but looking at its razor-sharp talons it is obvious it has no need of any. It bears the same read war-paint around its eye as the rest of the tribe and around its maw its green scales are stained black. 

Barging through any careless warriors who are in the way it steps forward into the room with Keston. A heavy braided vine rope is held in one hand and it pushes forward the bloodied and broken captive that is bound by it. The poor soldier cries in pain and falls at its feet. He's obviously been mistreated and barely alive with missing fingers, a dangling broken arm and one eye swollen shut. His remaining eye is wide with terror.

The hulking leader grunts and hisses with laughter as the unfortunate man falls down, and then fixes his eyes on Keston. In crude draconic it speaks "I am Kotabas. You seek Redeye. He says no. You are not worthy of our great leader, except as a meal of honor. What makes you think that you can leave here alive, Scaleless One?"

All about the growing numbers of tribal warriors tense waiting on your response to the goading...

*=> Party*

----------


## Cavir

As the approach is heard, Keston calmly puts his flask away, stands, turns toward the entrance, and awaits the arrival. His cloak turns to the bright blue of Mystra. His holy symbol and medallion of gallantry clearly hang from his neck. Bits of lightning silently surge around his gloves. He listens to Kotabas' challenge as he gazes at the warrior. A slight smile and nod can be seen as he recognizes the armor Kotabas wears. He uses the look to create a pause, to keep tensions from boiling over.

"Kotabas, yes. We have heard of you. Second only to Redeye himself for the tribe. I am Keston. You don't know that name but by now you know of us. We are the ones who routed your warriors at the human fort. We too have fought and killed giant spiders."  The cleric turns his eyes to the prisoner between them. He takes a knee to look closer, then stands back up.

"We did not come here to be a meal. We came here for this man and the other humans you took. In exchange for the human prisoners we have vital information to help your tribe. We too took prisoners. We will also have our prisoners released back to you, one of whom Redeye will want to make a meal of." He pauses, barely, to let that comment become a curiosity.

"What makes me think I will leave here alive? We stopped your assault on the fort. We made it through your territory without being caught. We got into these tunnels, even got into this room without a problem. The goddess Mystra aids us and we have many magics at our call. We are not here for a fight. We are here for trade, and that trade benefits your tribe. Your honor as a warrior should see the wisdom in it."

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

9 points healing (up to half full hp) from Touch of Healing (supernatural ability, no AoO)

What is the name of the pack leader we interrogated?   --> Kushak

Assuming this is Diplomacy but isn't finished yet. If I should roll for how it is going so far let me know in OOC.

----------


## Ghostfoot

"You talk too much, Scaleless One. All these words of trade and exchange. We of the Redeye do not trade. We take, and we feast on the bodies of our fallen foes. Redeye himself taught us that. Showed us that Scaleless Ones shall not be dealt with in any other way." Kotabas flexes his long talons as his warriors tense, "The Tribe will eat well tonight..."

*Spoiler: next actions*
Show

Cavir - Diplomacy check plse if you wish to avoid combat (or Bluff/ Intimidate if you choose).

----------


## Cavir

Keston stands tall. "Redeye taught you how to be defeated! It only took six Scaleless Ones to send the Redeye running. Soon there will be over 100 Scaleless Ones there. Blue feathered lizardfolk now approach your territory because he left the tribe weak. Redeye has failed you. It is time for him to die. You should take over the tribe. Kotabas can be the name the tribe cheers. Show your power and kill Redeye. We can even help. What say you? Are you brave enough to take him down and eat his flesh?"

----------


## Ghostfoot

"Scaleless Ones _and_ Blue Feathers approach? This is good, the prey makes it easy. Our food stores will overflow even as we feast! You say Redeye has failed us but no, he brings us glory and sustenance!"


*Spoiler: Diplomacy*
Show

Diplomacy fail, but not badly enough to initiate combat. Care to try again?

----------


## BelGareth

Susebron watched the interaction with keen interest, he had always been good at talking, and he hoped he could learn from his new companions, they were obviously very well capable of defending themselves, and he was fast becoming..._happy?_ that they had found him, he shook his mental thoughts slightly, smirking, he was happy, for the first time in a while, surrounded by hostile lizardfolk, and inside one of their dens. He was mad, surely.

Narrowing his eyes, he decided to step in, diplomacy was failing, it was time for some good old intimidation, and if that failed, they would fight, as they were ready to do so.

He stepped forward, placing a hand on Kestons shoulder, his shadowy panther by his side, almost fading from view except from the flickering torches that lit the room, making him seem to disappear and reappear only a few feet over. Slowly, he steps closer towards Kotabas, as if inspecting him up and down, a frown upon his face. He turns back to Keston, *"You want him to rule instead of Redeye?"* he says incredulously, as if he was shocked by the suggestion, he shakes his head, *"We would be better off choosing one of those warriors outside we butchered earlier."* He let his resentment of everything into his voice, *"You are not worthy of our time Kotabas, you delay us with talk, like a caretaker, a maid to your master!"* he said, with a sibilant hiss, *"YOU want to claim redeye has bought you glory, when YOU failed to detect six scaleless ones inside your very own home?"* he shakes his head, his voice had raised, he was almost yelling, building up, pent up anger and madness boiling to the surface *"You are WRONG, you will lose either way Kotabas, and I shall relish it when I cleave your skull from you neck and hang it from my BELT!"* he yelled, directly at the warrior.

*Spoiler*
Show


*Intimidate* - (1d20+12)[*19*]
If his dark companion gets within 5ft of Kotabas, he suffers -2 to saves and AC, for what it is worth.

----------


## razorback

Kuln fights down an urge to fidget as he keeps himself hidden while the others do the talking.

----------


## Ghostfoot

"Enough of this pitter-patter. LET'S FEAST!" roars Kotabas in draconic as he urges his warriors forward. The lizardfolk roar in return as they heft their weapons, Kotabas reaching forward to grab the hapless prisoner tensing his muscles ready to rip the poor man's head clean off!

*Spoiler: info*
Show

okay, enough chat. time for choppy choppy.

initiative

lizardfolk (1d20)[2]
susebron (1d20+2)[20]
jhaan (1d20+1)[8]
kuln (1d20+5)[7]
kurnos (1d20+2)[6]
keston (1d20-1)[8]

*Spoiler: Map*
Show



Kotabas is in red
prisoner is in yellow


*=> Party*
Post in any order

----------


## DrK

Kurnos shakes his head slightly at the stupidity of the scaled beast as he moves to begin a battle that will surely result in all of his scaled kin being slaughtered. He whistles and clicks his fingers sending Primus leaping on top of Kotabas's back as he mutters an incantation, power flowing into his veins as strength fills him. Flexing the club and cracking his pair of tails he readies to slaughter the lizards, striding into the chamber. Behind him Primus begins to force its way down the corridor. 

*Spoiler: Kurnos*
Show


Secundus
Move to J28
Tail sting Kotabas (1d20+7)[*10*] dam (1d6+5)[*11*] Fort DC 15 or (1d4)[*2*] Str

Kurnos
Cast Bull strength
Move to J29

Primus
Squeeze to L31 - but will let Jhaan past obviously

Incarnum:
1E Wormtail belt (+2NA, +1/Essentia, +1DC/essentia, Sting 1d6, DC 12+CON+Ess 1d4/1d4 Str)
1E Dread carapce (PA, -1/+1, bites -1+2, +1/Ess)
0E Dragon Tail: (1d8 tail, +1 enh/essentia)
0E Dissolving Spittle (1d6 acid+1/Ess, 30ft touch)
2E Astral Vamrbace (DR 2/magic +2/Ess)

Kurnos:
AC 23 FF21 Touch 12 +3 NA (belt) = 26
Saves +8/8/8
HPs 46/46
Effect: energy shield aur, Bulls strength (5 mins)

Primus:
AC 20 FF 18, Touch 11 +3 NA (belt) = 23
Saves +10/7/6
HPs 66/66
Effect: energy shield aura, Bulls Strength (5 mins)

Secundus
AC 23 FF 20, Touch 13, +3 NA (belt) = 26
Saves +9/8/5 Evasion
HPs 49/49
Effect: energy shield aura

----------


## razorback

"I guess that means it's on!" Kuln practically squeaks as he rushes forward, swords swinging.

*Spoiler*
Show


AC ~20; Current ~ 18/22 if they are giants
HP ~ 53; Current ~ 53
AP ~ 8 ; Current ~ 8



Knowledge devotion
(1d20)[*2*]+5 Arcana, +6 Dungeoneering, +4 Nature and most of the rest.
You then receive an insight bonus on attack rolls and damage rolls against that creature type for the remainder of the combat.
*Spoiler*
Show


Check Result	Bonus Granted
15 or below	+1
1625	+2
2630	+3
3135	+4
36 or higher	+5



Charge to L-28

Attack
(1d20+13)[*32*] + Knowledge Devotion

Damage
(1d4+2)[*5*] + (2d6)[*3*]sneak attack + Knowledge Devotion damage

Crit 19-20/x2
(1d20+13)[*15*] + Knowledge Devotion
(1d4+2)[*5*] + Knowledge Devotion damage


Effects ~
Charge = +2 to hit and -2 to AC
+4 dodge vs giants
Knowledge Devotion check = +X insight bonus on attack rolls and damage rolls.

----------


## BelGareth

Susebron smiles as Kotabas decides to take his destiny in his own hands. 

He quickly summons his shadow to him, and draws his adamantium bastard sword out his sheathe, which makes a 'Shing!' sound as he does, he corrects his footing, and unleashes an attack against Kotobas, sending his unsent rage into the creatures armor, or what stood for it.

*Spoiler*
Show


Location of Susebron: I29
Location of Dark Companion: H29 (Not sure if you knew, but the Dark Companion, does indeed take a 5ft square)
Anyone adjacent to Dark companion suffers -2 to saves and AC (Currently Kotobas I28 & Lizardhenchmanx G30

Immediate Action: Activate Destruction Devotion (lasts 1 minute)
Swift: Smite (+4 to hit, +1 to damage)
*Attack 1* - (1d20+13)[*16*]
*Damage* - (1d10+4)[*7*] + -1 to armor or natural armor

*Attack 2* - (1d20+4)[*19*]
*Damage* - (1d10+3)[*5*] + -1 to armor or natural armor


Effects: Destruction devotion 10/10
No swift action next turn

----------


## Cavir

Kotabas makes a move at the prisoner but Keston is faster. "Dirt is all you will feast on." Keston reaches down and puts his morningstar in the prisoner's hand. As he makes contact, Mystra's healing flows through to the prisoner. "Defend yourself. Don't worry about killing. We have friends for that."  

The cleric stands tall while pulling a dagger out and faces Kotabas. "As for you, your tribe will *FALL!"*

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Touch of Healing on the prisoner for 9hp. Draw dagger. AP for extra action: Command spell to make him fall to the ground and remains prone for 1 round. Will DC 15 to resist.

Ideally this happens before the rest of the party attacks so that Kotabas is prone.

----------


## Chambers

*Jhann*

*"Most negotiations started at sword point..."* Jhann says as he moves in closer to the melee, *"...usually end at sword point too!"* Getting in as close as he can in the crowded tunnel, he turns and breathes fire down the southwest passageway. Some of the fire seems to flash over his companions, the ward guarding them.

*Spoiler*
Show

Swift: Change aura to Energy Shield. Each enemy that hits any of the party in melee takes *2 fire damage* per hit.
Move: Move to...K29? I think that spot is open. If not, a space 20ft from Jhann's current square that will allow him to target the two enemies with a 15ft Cone.
Standard: Breath Fire, 15ft Cone, Entangling Exhalation. The two enemies must make a DC 14 Reflex save or take (1d3)[*2*] fire damage. If they take damage they are *entangled* for (1d4)[*4*] rounds and take (1d6)[*2*] fire damage per round entangled.

Stance Active: Bolstering Voice 
Readied Maneuvers: Death Mark, Revitalizing Strike, White Raven Tactics, Fire Riposte, Burning Blade
Granted Maneuvers: (1d5)[*5*] (Burning Blade), (1d4)[*3*] (White Raven Tactics), (1d3)[*2*] (Revitalizing Strike)
Expended Maneuvers: None.

*Party Effects:* 
Energy Shield (all). Each enemy that hits any of the party in melee takes *2 fire damage* per hit.
Bolstering Voice (all). Each ally has +2 Morale Will saves, +4 vs Fear.

----------


## Ghostfoot

Keston wrenches the prisoner aside, healing energy flowing into the broken man. As Kotabas lunges Keston speaks his magical command. The hulking armoured lizardman crashes to the ground, arms and legs flailing wildly. Secondys pounces at the fallen foe, teeth clamping for *8* damage. Susebron too lashes out at the fallen warleader, sword sending chunks of armoured carapace flying as he hits for *12* damage total.

Nearby Kuln dashes from the shadows, twin blades stabbing out at the nearest warrior felling him with *15* damage. Strange energies emanate out from Jhaan, protective fires warding the party but blasting out from Jhaan like a dragon's breath washing over Kotabas for *2 fire* damage hampering him.

Roars echo through the corridors as the tribal warriors surge forward. Near Kotabas the waiting Redeye soldiers leap forward to attack Keston, who has just sent their leader sprawling. Clubs smash into him for a total of *11* damage as he defends himself as best he can with his dagger but each warrior suffering minor burns for *2 fire* damage. On the ground, Kotabas lashes out at Susebron as he attacks, but hampered as he is can't land an effective blow. 

More mass in the tunnel near little Kuln, throwing themselves forward to swing at him with their stone-studded clubs but easily evaded by the wee hero. Behind the party, from near the entrance tunnel, there are more roars and howls as another mob burst from hiding in a darkened room. They rush forward clubs swinging as they close with the huge hound Primus.

*Spoiler: info*
Show

Kotabas vs Command Will save DC15 (1d20-1)[*5*] *Fail* => Prone 1 round

Kotabas vs Jhaan fire breath DC14 (1d20+3)[6] *Fail* => 2 damage, entangled
no other enemy in range (others all down)

Kotabas vs Susebron (incl -6 for prone & Entangled)
claw (1d20+3)[9] damage (1d6+3)[9]
claw (1d20+3)[11] damage (1d6+3)[9]
bite (1d20-1)[12] damage (1d4+1)[4]

lizardfolk vs Keston club (1d20+2)[18] damage (1d6+1)[3]
lizardfolk vs Keston club (1d20+2)[10] damage (1d6+1)[6]
lizardfolk vs Keston club (1d20+6)[15] (incl. flank) damage (1d6+1)[4]
lizardfolk vs Keston club (1d20+6)[25] (incl. flank) damage (1d6+1)[4]

lizardfolk vs Kuln club (1d20+2)[6] damage (1d6+1)[3]
lizardfolk vs Kuln club (1d20+2)[11] damage (1d6+1)[2]

several lizardfolk double move to close with Primus. I think he has reach? If so please roll any appropriate AoO's.

soldier -> total defense

*Spoiler: Map*
Show




*=> Party*

----------


## Cavir

Keston knew the pain was coming and he felt it, but he had prevented the soldier from being killed. The cleric had gambled and lost so far trying to tear loyalties apart within the Redeye tribe. Now he was surrounded by lizardfolk looking to make a meal out of him. Maybe they can be convinced how much magic is against them. He had put Kotabas into the hands of his party, now he had to deal with the more immediate threat. He speaks to them in their language while pulling out a wand and using it on himself, creating a magic shimmer around himself which emphasized his point to the warriors.

"See? Hurting me hurts you too. I have healing magics though, do you? Even Kotabas is at the mercy of our magics. Drop your clubs and move back. You can be the next ones to rule the tribe!"

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Pull wand of Shield and use it on myself. If that would cause an AoO then also use Armband of Elusive Action to prevent that.
Diplomacy (1d20+11)[*28*]

AC 19
HP 15/26

Kotabas vs Command Will save DC15 (1d20-1)[5]  -> -1? No wonder the diplomacy failed  :Small Cool:

----------


## Chambers

*Jhann*

"I've got this bunch, go help out the group." Jhann says to Kuln as he steps forward, laying an encouraging hand on his shoulder as he passes by, then unleashes another gout of fire.

*Spoiler*
Show

Swift: White Raven Tactics on Kuln. He can act twice this round.
Move:  Id like to occupy the space Kuln is in if he also moves (L28). If he doesn't ill move to L29.
Standard: Breath Fire, Entangling Exhalation, 15ft Cone will hit all the enemies in front of him. Reflex DC 14 or take (1d3)[*1*] fire damage and entangled for (1d4)[*1*] rounds, taking 1d6 fire damage each round.

Stance Active:  Bolstering Voice
Granted Maneuvers: Burning Blade, Revitalizing Strike
Expended Maneuvers: White Raven Tactics
Newly Granted Maneuver: (1d2)[*2*] Death Mark, Fire Riposte

----------


## razorback

"Ah, got just the thing." he says as the last thing Jhann sees is a grin and a wink before Kuln disappears, reappearing 

*Spoiler*
Show


Kuln
AC ~20; Current ~ 20/24 if they are giants
HP ~ 53; Current ~ 53
AP ~ 8 ; Current ~ 8

Jhann's standard action
Shadow Jaunt to E-28


Full Attack

1st Attack
(1d20+12)[*29*] includes+1 Knowledge Devotion +2 for flanking 

Damage
(1d4+2)[*3*] (1 point is fire damage) + (2d6)[*9*]sneak attack +1 Knowledge Devotion damage

Crit 19-20/x2
(1d20+12)[*29*] includes+1 Knowledge Devotion +2 for flanking 
(1d4+2)[*6*] (1 point is fire damage) +1 Knowledge Devotion damage

Second attack
(1d20+12)[*19*] includes+1 Knowledge Devotion +2 for flanking 

Damage
(1d4+1)[*5*] (1 point is cold damage) + (2d6)[*9*]sneak attack +1 Knowledge Devotion damage

Crit 19-20/x2
(1d20+12)[*32*] includes+1 Knowledge Devotion +2 for flanking 
(1d4+1)[*4*] (1 point is cold damage) +1 Knowledge Devotion damage

Effects ~
Child of Shadows Stance = If you move at least 10 feet during your turn, you gain concealment against all melee and ranged attacks until the start of your next turn. 
+4 dodge vs giants
Knowledge Devotion check = +1 insight bonus on attack rolls and damage rolls.

----------


## BelGareth

Susebron smiles as Kotobas is knocked down and he manages to send chunks of his armor flying, he continues to press his advantage, swinging at the downed lizard man.

*Spoiler*
Show



Anyone adjacent to Dark companion suffers -2 to saves and AC 

Full attack

*Attack 1* - (1d20+9)[*14*]
*Damage* - (1d10+3)[*8*] + -1 to armor or natural armor

*Attack 2* - (1d20+4)[*6*]
*Damage* - (1d10+3)[*10*] + -1 to armor or natural armor


Effects: Destruction devotion 9/10
No swift action this turn

----------


## DrK

Kurnos looks around in surprise as the passages fill with angry scaled beasts! More and more pouring into the narrow caves as Primus rounds on them, a howl approaching glee as the hulking beast turns upon them, twin tails and massive fangs bared and hungry looking as it glows with incarnum, the astral glowing vambraces shimmering to shield it from harm. Even as Primus lunges to bite one as it runs in the savage druid grins wickedly to himself plotting a plan to unleash his most savage of pets upon the lizards. Stepping back for a second hoping that Kuln, their new companion and Secundus can handle the downed for a few seconds he reaches into the earth pulling forth savage primal energy, dropping his club as his hands turn into white furred claws and a second pair clawed arms also rip free from his back. The same thing happening to Primus as the massive dire dog grows massive claws and a 5th and 6th long pair of clawed arms before plunging into the mass of lizards rending flesh and tearing scales. 

*Spoiler: Kurnos*
Show



Kurnos
5ft to K30
Cast Girallion's Blessing"

Secundus - Savage the prone Kotabas in an unsporting manner
Worm tail (1d20+12)[*21*] dam (1d6+4)[*7*] DC 15 FORT or (1d4)[*1*] Str
Dragon tail: (1d20+12)[*26*] dam (1d8+4)[*9*]
Bite (1d20+13)[*22*] dam (1d6+6)[*8*] TRIP(1d20+4)[*9*] VS (1d20)[*1*] + Lizard power
* I've included +2 from flanking and +4 from Kotabas being prone!

Primus - eat the corwd attacking him. As attacks hit feel free to spread the love amongst any of the lizards
_AoO Bite (1d20+15)[16] (1d8+13)[16] TRIP (1d20+15)[24] vs lizard (1d20)[3]_
Bite (1d20+15)[*25*] (1d8+13)[*16*] TRIP (1d20+15)[*26*] vs lizard (1d20)[*9*]
Worm tail (1d20+13)[*33*] dam (1d8+8)[*16*] poison FORT DC 17 or (1d4)[*4*] Str
Dragon tail (1d20+13)[*21*] dam (2d6+8)[*15*]
Girallions claws (1d20+15)[*34*] dam (1d6+12)[*17*]
Girallions claws (1d20+15)[*23*] dam (1d6+12)[*17*]
Girallions claws (1d20+15)[*22*] dam (1d6+12)[*17*]  --- If two hits on same target rend (2d6+17)[*24*]
Girallions claws (1d20+15)[*19*] dam (1d6+12)[*14*]


Incarnum:
1E Wormtail belt (+2NA, +1/Essentia, +1DC/essentia, Sting 1d6, DC 12+CON+Ess 1d4/1d4 Str)
1E Dread carapce (PA, -1/+1, bites -1+2, +1/Ess)
0E Dragon Tail: (1d8 tail, +1 enh/essentia)
0E Dissolving Spittle (1d6 acid+1/Ess, 30ft touch)
2E Astral Vamrbace (DR 2/magic +2/Ess)

Kurnos:
AC 23 FF21 Touch 12 +3 NA (belt) = 26
Saves +8/8/8
HPs 46/46
Effect: energy shield aur, Bulls strength (5 mins), Girallion blessing 50 mins

Primus:
AC 20 FF 18, Touch 11 +3 NA (belt) = 23
Saves +10/7/6
HPs 66/66
Effect: energy shield aura, Bulls Strength (5 mins), Girallion blessing 50 mins 

Secundus
AC 23 FF 20, Touch 13, +3 NA (belt) = 26
Saves +9/8/5 Evasion
HPs 49/49
Effect: energy shield aura

----------


## Ghostfoot

Keston pulls out his wand from his pack and speaks the command word, a shimmering field of energy shielding him from the clubs raining down on him. With magical blink Kuln appears nearby the wee gnome stabbing out at a towering lizard tribesman for *13* damage sending it slumping to the floor.

Jhaan confronts the mob of Redeye warriors bearing down on him, breathing a gout of fire that envelops the leading lizardfolk for *1 fire* damage, curling about them entangling them as they move.

Susebron continues to swing at Kotabas as the huge armoured champion lies struggling on the ground. His swordblows are impossible to defend against, inflicting *18* damage. Even as Kurnos and Primus transform into multi-clawed creatures Secondus launches itself at Kotabas, grabbing him by the throat for *24* damage total and ripping his life away.

Primus faces the oncoming ambush, grabbing tossing and rending the brave but hapless warriors as they come into range leaving six of them bleeding and broken on the floor about him....

...but still the battle lust is upon them. The red warpaint-daubed scaled warriors hurl themselves forward recklessly. Most swing wildly, Keston and Jhaan easily able to evade the blows. Primus takes a lucky hit for *6* damage.

*Spoiler: info*
Show

@Cavir: No AoO for retrieving wand from Haversack and activating it.
Diplomacy is a full-round action so you can't do this as well (except with an Action Point).

@Razorback: I _think_ Kuln only gets one attack since Shadow Jaunt is a standard action. Doesn't matter he takes down his opponent anyway.

lizardfolk vs Keston club (1d20+2)[18] damage (1d6+1)[5]
lizardfolk vs Keston club (1d20+2)[3] (incl. flank & dark companion) damage (1d6+1)[4]
lizardfolk vs Keston club (1d20+4)[11] (incl. flank) damage (1d6+1)[7]

lizardfolk vs Primus club (1d20+2)[21] *Hit* damage (1d6+1)[6]
lizardfolk vs Primus club (1d20+2)[3] damage (1d6+1)[5]

lizardfolk vs Jhaan club (1d20)[7] (incl. entangled) damage (1d6+1)[2]
lizardfolk vs Jhaan club (1d20)[12] (incl. entangled) damage (1d6+1)[5]

@DrK roll another AoO for Primus as the remaining 2 lizardfolk close.

*Spoiler: Map*
Show




*=> Party*

----------


## razorback

"This is only going to end one of two ways, you guys giving up or you guys dead." Kuln pipes up as he ducks and rolls as he tries to come up on his feet and stab at one of the lizard men.

*Spoiler*
Show


GF, Kuln got an extra standard action last round due to Jhann, which he used for Shadow Jaunt.

Kuln
AC ~20; Current ~ 20/24 if they are giants; concealment due to Child of Shadows
HP ~ 53; Current ~ 53
AP ~ 8 ; Current ~ 8


Tumble check to move to G-26, DC-15 I think
(1d20+14)[*17*]


Attack G-27
(1d20+14)[*18*] includes+1 Knowledge Devotion +2 for flanking 

Damage
(1d4+2)[*6*] (1 point is fire damage) + (2d6)[*3*]sneak attack +1 Knowledge Devotion damage

Crit 19-20/x2
(1d20+14)[*26*] includes+1 Knowledge Devotion +2 for flanking 
(1d4+2)[*5*]  (1 point is fire damage) +1 Knowledge Devotion damage


Effects ~
Child of Shadows Stance = If you move at least 10 feet during your turn, you gain concealment against all melee and ranged attacks until the start of your next turn. 
+4 dodge vs giants
Knowledge Devotion check = +1 insight bonus on attack rolls and damage rolls.

----------


## BelGareth

Susebron smiles as Kotobas is dealth with in quick succession. He turns his attention, to the next lizardman, and targets his weapon, his shadow panther moving around to assist him. He aims at the club, and slashes at it with quick, masterful strikes. Hoping to followup with a lethal stroke to the body.

*Spoiler*
Show


Dark companion moves 5ft steps to G30 granting -2 to saves and AC.
Susebron 5ft steps to H29

Full attack Sunder attempts

*Sunder Attack 1* - (1d20+17)[*24*] vs opposing attack roll
*Sunder Damage* - (1d10+3)[*10*] to weapon ignoring hardness less than 20. 
If weapon is sundered, immediate attack per Combat Brutes: Sundering Cleave ability
*Attack 1* - (1d20+9)[*12*]
*Damage* - (1d10+3)[*9*] + -1 to armor or natural armor

*Sunder Attack 2* - (1d20+12)[*14*] vs opposing attack roll
*Sunder Damage* - (1d10+3)[*7*] to weapon ignoring hardness less than 20. 
If weapon is sundered, immediate attack per Combat Brutes: Sundering Cleave ability
*Attack 2* - (1d20+4)[*8*]
*Damage* - (1d10+3)[*5*] + -1 to armor or natural armor

No bonuses added, (little fuzzy as what should be added, knowledge devotion?).

Effects: Destruction devotion 8/10

----------


## Cavir

"No? Then suffer in the afterlife knowing you could have replaced Redeye." Keston points at the remaining lizardfolk not directly engaged yet. Lightning arcs from his glove and zaps the creature. He looks to the soldier. "Just a little longer here."

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Lightning Gauntlets on H27, 1 charge for 2d6 damage Reflex DC14 for half. (2d6)[*2*]

How is the soldier looking? Still very wounded?

----------


## DrK

Kurnos looks on in approval as his hounds wreak devastation on the scaled lizards. "Try and take one alive!" he calls out to his friends as he steps up a little to keep an eye on things but most looks well in control! 

Secundus follows his instincts lunging forward, teeth and tails lashing at a lizardman and Primus continues to savage the last few leaving chunks of meat and vuscera  splattered on the mud and roots as a pile of corpses builds up.


*Spoiler: Kurnos*
Show




Secundus 5ft forward I28 attack lizard H27 
Bite (1d20+7)[*21*] dam (1d6+6)[*7*] trip (1d20+4)[*22*] vs (1d20)[*9*]+?
Worm tail (1d20+6)[*12*] dam (1d6+4)[*7*] DC15 Fort or (1d4)[*3*] str
Dragon tail (1d20+6)[*10*] dam (1d8+4)[*5*] 
(1d20+7)[*24*] dam (1d6+6)[*7*] trip (1d20+4)[*22*] vs (1d20)[*10*]+?
* if tripped add +4 to tail attacks 

Primus - eat the corwd attacking him. As attacks hit feel free to spread the love amongst any of the lizards

Bite (1d20+15)[*33*] dam (1d8+13)[*14*] trip (1d20+15)[*23*] vs (1d20)[*15*]+?
Dragon tail (1d20+13)[*20*] dam (2d6+8)[*16*] 
Worm tail (1d20+13)[*32*] dam (1d8+8)[*11*] Fort DC17 or (1d4)[*3*] Str
Claw (1d20+15)[*25*] dam (1d6+12)[*16*] 
Claw (1d20+15)[*30*] dam (1d6+12)[*13*]
Claw (1d20+15)[*30*] dam (1d6+12)[*17*]
Claw (1d20+15)[*17*] dam (1d6+12)[*18*]
 - if  2 claws rend (2d6+17)[*21*] 

AoO: Worm tail (1d20+13)[*30*] dam (1d8+8)[*16*] Fort DC17 or (1d4)[*2*] Str

Kurnos: 
5ft up and just chill out watching what's happening. I'll move in and help next turn if anyone shouts.


Incarnum:
1E Wormtail belt (+2NA, +1/Essentia, +1DC/essentia, Sting 1d6, DC 12+CON+Ess 1d4/1d4 Str)
1E Dread carapce (PA, -1/+1, bites -1+2, +1/Ess)
0E Dragon Tail: (1d8 tail, +1 enh/essentia)
0E Dissolving Spittle (1d6 acid+1/Ess, 30ft touch)
2E Astral Vamrbace (DR 2/magic +2/Ess)

Kurnos:
AC 23 FF21 Touch 12 +3 NA (belt) = 26
Saves +8/8/8
HPs 46/46
Effect: energy shield aur, Bulls strength (5 mins), Girallion blessing 50 mins

Primus:
AC 20 FF 18, Touch 11 +3 NA (belt) = 23
Saves +10/7/6
HPs 64/66
Effect: energy shield aura, Bulls Strength (5 mins), Girallion blessing 50 mins 

Secundus
AC 23 FF 20, Touch 13, +3 NA (belt) = 26
Saves +9/8/5 Evasion
HPs 49/49
Effect: energy shield aura

----------


## Chambers

*Jhann*

Easily dodged the hampered attacks of the lizardfolk, Jhann smiles at them. Flames sprout from the handle of his greatsword and race up and down the blade as he brings it to bear against the poor lizardman in front of him.

*Spoiler*
Show

Swift: Burning Blade (attacks deal 1d6+5 fire damage)
Standard: Revitalizing Strike (ally within 10ft heals 3d6+5 on hit)

Revitalizing Strike/Burning Blade on enemy in *M27*.
Attack (1d20+9)[*15*]
Damage (2d6+4)[*12*] slashing and (1d6+5)[*8*] fire damage. Primus heals (3d6+5)[*13*] damage.

Stance Active: Bolstering Voice
Readied Maneuvers: Burning Blade, Revitalizing Strike, Fire Riposte, White Raven Tactics, Death Mark
Granted Maneuvers: Fire Riposte
Expended Maneuvers: White Raven Tactics, Burning Blade, Revitalizing Strike
Newly Granted Maneuver (End of Turn): Death Mark

*Immediate Action:* If Jhann is hit in melee he will use Fire Riposte on his attacker. Melee touch +9, deals 4d6 fire damage.

Party Buffs: Endure Exposure, Energy Shield (2 fire damage)

----------


## Ghostfoot

Kuln ducks and rolls, stabbing at one of the lizardmen for *10* damage. Susebron strikes swiftly at another, his quick strikes hacking the warclub from the lizards grip and leaving it broken on the ground. Crackling lightning arcs out from Keston, zapping his assailant for *1* electricity damage.

Secondus moves in, jaws closing on a lizard for *7* damage bearing it to the ground where it dodges and struggles. Likewise Primus lashes out at an assailant with his tail for *16* damage knocking it senseless before crunching jaws down on its last assailant for *14* damage ending it.

Jhann swings but is blocked by a skillfully wielded shield. The lizardfolk smash and swing with their warclubs, one hitting Kuln for *3* damage only to catch fire from the eldritch flames shielding his body and falling to the ground writhing then still after *2 fire* damage. Another, disarmed by Susebron, nevertheless lashes out with his sharp talons narrowly missing the man!

*Spoiler: info*
Show

lizardman vs sunder DC24 (1d20+2)[8]
Lizardman vs lightning Ref DC14 (1d20+3)[17]




> How is the soldier looking? Still very wounded?


 He's now the picture of health  :Small Smile: 

@DrK I'm not sure you can use Worm Tail in conjunction with other attacks. It seems to have some weird restriction that it is the only attack permitted in a round?

Lizardfolk fire damage (1d6)[1]

Lizard vs Kuln club (1d20+2)[20] *Hit* damage (1d6+1)[3]
Lizard vs Primus club (1d20-2)[15] (Incl. prone) damage (1d6+1)[4]
Lizard vs Susebron claw (1d20+2)[16] damage (1d4+1)[2]
Lizard vs Jhaan (1d20+2)[14] damage (1d6+1)[7]
Lizard vs Jhaan (1d20+2)[19] damage (1d6+1)[3]

a light round - only 3 down and one was self-inflicted
sorry no map I am on dodgy hotel wifi


*=> Party*

----------


## razorback

Kuln grunts as the club smashes into him, but he is able to lean out of the way somewhat so he doesn't absorb the full brunt of the attack.  Snarling, he launches into another attack.


*Spoiler*
Show


Kuln
AC ~20; Current ~ 20/24 if they are giants;
HP ~ 53; Current ~ 50
AP ~ 8 ; Current ~ 8

If G-17 is still standing, attack him.  If not, 5 foot step to H-26  and attack H-27, I think he's still standing.

1st attack
(1d20+12)[*25*] includes+1 Knowledge Devotion +2 for flanking 

Damage
(1d4+2)[*5*](1 point is fire damage) + (2d6)[*10*]sneak attack +1 Knowledge Devotion damage

Crit 19-20/x2
(1d20+12)[*31*]includes+1 Knowledge Devotion +2 for flanking 
(1d4+2)[*4*] (1 point is fire damage) +1 Knowledge Devotion damage

2nd attack
(1d20+12)[*25*] includes+1 Knowledge Devotion +2 for flanking 

Damage
(1d4+2)[*5*](1 point is cold damage) + (2d6)[*9*]sneak attack +1 Knowledge Devotion damage

Crit 19-20/x2
(1d20+12)[*25*]includes+1 Knowledge Devotion +2 for flanking 
(1d4+1)[*5*] (1 point is cold damage) +1 Knowledge Devotion damage



Effects ~
Child of Shadows Stance = If you move at least 10 feet during your turn, you gain concealment against all melee and ranged attacks until the start of your next turn. 
+4 dodge vs giants
Knowledge Devotion check = +1 insight bonus on attack rolls and damage rolls.

----------


## BelGareth

Susebron focuses his wrath upon the lizardman who he just disarmed, his shadow flanking the thing, its hackles raised.

*Spoiler*
Show


Dark companion moves 5ft steps to F29 granting -2 to saves and AC. (does not flank)

Full attack (if he drops the LM, then he will 5ft I28 and swing on the [email protected] (If still up and present)
*Attack 1* - (1d20+9)[*27*]
*Damage* - (1d10+3)[*12*] + -1 to armor or natural armor

*Attack 2* - (1d20+4)[*15*]
*Damage* - (1d10+3)[*6*] + -1 to armor or natural armor

No bonuses added, (little fuzzy as what should be added, knowledge devotion?).

Effects: Destruction devotion 7/10

----------


## Chambers

*Jhann*

*"Grrah!"* Jhann snarls as the lizardmen blocks his attack. *"Dodge this!"* He shouts as flames once again engulf his greatsword as he brings it down.

*Spoiler*
Show

Death Mark on the lizardman in M28.

Attack (1d20+9)[*15*]
Damage (2d6+4)[*8*]. Fire erupts in a 10ft radius spread centered on the lizardman. All creatures in the area except me take (6d6)[*20*] fire damage, Ref DC 12 for half damage.

End of Round: His maneuvers refresh and he's granted 2 maneuvers.

Stance Active: Bolstering Voice
Readied Maneuvers: Burning Blade, Revitalizing Strike, Fire Riposte, White Raven Tactics, Death Mark
Granted Maneuvers: (1d5)[*1*] (Burning Blade), (1d4)[*3*] (Fire Riposte)
Expended Maneuvers: None.

Party Buffs: Endure Exposure, Energy Shield (2 fire damage)

----------


## Cavir

With the immediate threats around Keston and the soldier gone, Keston helps the soldier up and back towards the rear of the chamber. He pulls out a potion and hands it to the soldier. He speaks quickly, wanting to get back to the fight. "Drink this, it will help some more. I am Keston, what is your name?" 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

CLW potion (1d8+1)[*2*]

----------


## DrK

Kurnos

Leaving the massive bloodsplattered Primus beginning to eat the pile of lizards Secundus and Kurnos trot to near Jhaan, where the druid shouts at the lizards. "Surrender - drop your weapons you fools. We don't want to kill you." He turns to look at the others. "Someone shout out in draconic. There's no need to slaughter these ones as well."

----------


## Cavir

Keston nods to Kurnos' plea.

*"Kotabas is dead! The fight is over. Stop and live to hunt again!"*

----------


## Ghostfoot

Kuln stabs out, quick blows for *16* damage cutting down the lizard warrior attacking him. Susebron slashes out at the last lizardman in the room, a solid blow *12* damage sending it crumpling to the ground, dead. Jhann swings away at the multitude of lizardfolk warriors trying to get to him, his mighty two-hander barely fended off by them as he bashes against shields.

Keston tends to the injured fort soldier. At Kurnos' urging he shouts at the surviving attackers to surrender. As he does, a horrific thing happens. The body of one of the mortally wounded lizard warriors shudders on the ground where it lies. Vile green maggot-like worms burst from its scaly skin, eyes and ear-holes, writhing grotesquely about the corpse before dying. The tribal fighters point and yabber excitedly. Many, fearful, turn tail and flee down the passage away from Jhann while a small group of five shout in anger and press the assault against him.

*Spoiler: info*
Show

2 lizardfolk vs Jhann

club (1d20+2)[19] damage (1d6+1)[4]
club (1d20+2)[11] damage (1d6+1)[6]

*Spoiler: Map*
Show




*=> Party*

----------


## Cavir

Keston is shocked from the warrior not dying normally. "Keep an eye on the fallen warriors. This one is oozing the green worms! Kurnos, I don't know if you want the dogs eating them and getting those worms."

Keston ensures the worm filled warrior isn't getting back up with a full head smash from his morningstar, then keeps an eye on the other fallen warriors.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Coup de grace  (2d8)[*4*]

----------


## razorback

Kuln sheathes his swords then moves forward and draws his crossbow, taking a bead on one of the lizardmen.

*Spoiler*
Show


If he can't sheath two swords as a move action, he drops the one with the cold crystal.

As moving to J-29, take out crossbow.

----------


## Chambers

*Jhann*

*"Double damn!"* Jhann shouts as his sword hits shield. Again. *"You burn well enough though!"* He says and flames once again race the length of his greatsword as his swings it wildly.

*Spoiler*
Show

Swift: Burning Blade Boost.
Full Attack: Attack twice, taking a 5ft step to close in after the 1st attack if it drops the lizardman.

Attack 1 (1d20+9)[*16*]
Damage (2d6+4)[*9*] and (1d6+6)[*10*] fire damage.

Attack 2 (1d20+4)[*14*]
Damage (2d6+4)[*11*] and (1d6+6)[*10*] fire damage.

Stance Active: Bolstering Voice
Readied Maneuvers: Burning Blade, Revitalizing Strike (1), Fire Riposte, White Raven Tactics (2), Death Mark (3)
Granted Maneuvers: Fire Riposte
Expended Maneuvers: Burning Blade.
Newly Granted Maneuver: (1d3)[*3*]

Party Buffs: Endure Exposure, Energy Shield (2 fire damage)

----------


## DrK

Kurnos curses before whistling the dogs. "If they are infested with these then they may be too far gone go help. We may have to kill them all". He sounds sad as he says it but is clearly disturbed by the vile worm ridden corpse. 

 Kurnos steps up behind Jhann, clawing at the only one he can reach. 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show



Claw [roll]1d20+9[/roll dam (1d4+7)[*10*] 
Claw [roll]1d20+9[/roll dam (1d4+7)[*10*] 
Claw [roll]1d20+9[/roll dam (1d4+7)[*9*] 
Claw [roll]1d20+9[/roll dam (1d4+7)[*11*] 
Dragon tail Claw [roll]1d20+5[/roll dam (1d8+5)[*8*] 

Incarnum:
1E Wormtail belt (+2NA, +1/Essentia, +1DC/essentia, Sting 1d6, DC 12+CON+Ess 1d4/1d4 Str)
1E Dread carapce (PA, -1/+1, bites -1+2, +1/Ess)
0E Dragon Tail: (1d8 tail, +1 enh/essentia)
0E Dissolving Spittle (1d6 acid+1/Ess, 30ft touch)
2E Astral Vamrbace (DR 2/magic +2/Ess)

Kurnos:
AC 23 FF21 Touch 12 +3 NA (belt) = 26
Saves +8/8/8
HPs 46/46
Effect: energy shield aur, Bulls strength (5 mins), Girallion blessing 50 mins

Primus:
AC 20 FF 18, Touch 11 +3 NA (belt) = 23
Saves +10/7/6
HPs 64/66
Effect: energy shield aura, Bulls Strength (5 mins), Girallion blessing 50 mins 

Secundus
AC 23 FF 20, Touch 13, +3 NA (belt) = 26
Saves +9/8/5 Evasion
HPs 49/49
Effect: energy shield aura

----------


## BelGareth

Susebron was getting confused, they were dropping the lizardmen with ease, but then one just exploded into green worms!

He shook himself and tried his best to orient himself so he could help his new companions, but the damn tunnel was hampering his movement.

*Spoiler*
Show


not sure where the bad guys are on the map tbh.

He'll ready an action to attack any lizardman that gets near
and manuever his Dark companion to help anyone out.

*Attack* - (1d20+9)[*24*]
*Damage* - (1d10+3)[*12*] + -1 to armor or natural armor

Effects: Destruction devotion 6/10

----------


## Ghostfoot

Keston bashes the warrior that has just erupted in worms, but it is quite dead. Kurnos pushes in next to Jhann, a razor sharp claw flicking out for *10* damage and tearing the throat from one of the few remaining warriors. It's all too much for the last of them. Seeing the carnage, the eruption of vile worms and the many unfazed opponents still bearing down on them the final four lizardfolk warriors turn and flee down the passage after their companions.

*Spoiler: Map*
Show



Lizardfolk have all fled down the tunnel to the west.


*=> Party*

----------


## Cavir

Keston turns to the soldier. "Quick, grab some armor and a weapon, there's more to rescue. What can you tell us about the area and what we're up against?" While listening to the answers Keston searches Kotabas's body. To the rest of the group: "Anyone injured? Better to be healed now with more fights to come. Kurnos, if you still have that vigor wand I could use a charge now to save my magic for later. Time is of the essence but we don't want to run blindly into a trap."

----------


## razorback

Kuln, scanning around and seeing all of the troops fleeing, says "I'm good.  We need to keep the pressure on them before they can regroup and mount a resistance." as he moves to pick up his dropped sword, sheathing it.
*Spoiler*
Show


Spending another round meditating to get his maneuver back.

----------


## Ghostfoot

"Unnh" the soldier croaks out his words as the healing helps with the worst of his injuries "they took us deeper in, a few chambers beyond. Redeye is....mad. There's no mercy in that fiend. Marzena and the others are with the shaman Hishka and it's serpent servant. They're being prepared for a feast. We must rescue them! They're kept separate from Redeye - I don't think he trusts the shaman."

He describes the way forward, through a couple of sleeping chambers to the tunnel branch that leads to either Redeye or Hishka.

----------


## DrK

Kurnos listens looking unhappily at the pile of green worms. "Those creatures are not natural and there is an evil blight in these caverns. It seems like this Red-Eye is the greater threat if he is mad. Shall we seek this Red-Eye and strike him down, then once he is dealt with we can seek to negotiate with the shaman. With our current magic's in place I doubt that they could stand for long against us." Hw wiggles his 4 long clawed arms as an example.

----------


## razorback

"I wonder if these worms got into his brain... making him crazy???" Kuln says quietly , mostly to himself, with a shudder.
Shaking his head, he nods to Kurnos, then looks to the solder.  "What's your name?  Can you lead us down the correct tunnel to Red-Eye?  Yes?  Good.  I think we need to get moving before they can muster." he says eagerly, waiting on the others.

----------


## Cavir

As the soldier describes what he knows, Keston checks the area, particularly the fallen, for any magic. "If the prisoners are being prepared to be the main course getting to them first sounds prudent. Thoughts?"  He turns back to the soldier. Have you seen Redeye? We heard he died long ago but has returned. Is he undead? Would either of them have many others with them?"

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Cast detect magic (from cleric side of gestalt). 
Hoping to get the soldier's name too.

----------


## Chambers

*Jhann*

*"There's no use in hiding now."* Jhann says to Kuln. *"Let me and Kurnos take the front with his pack. We'll trap the lizards between a hard place and our blades."* He says.

----------


## razorback

"Lead on, then, man, lead on." Kuln says with a dark grin as he readies to follow the others.

----------


## Ghostfoot

As the party speaks with the rescued soldier Keston checks the fallen form of Kotabas. His cantrip detects the aura of magic about the body and he quickly searches.

*Spoiler: Loot*
Show

Spider carapace armour (magic hide armour)
Magic amulet
Magic potion x2
pouch of 320cp, 75sp, 81gp



Mindful of the need for haste you urge the man to lead you onward after the fleeing lizardfolk. Travelling through dank tunnels and several communal living areas you come to a junction where he halts. "That way is where they held us" he gestures down a short passageway to a chamber where you can see several lizardfolk moving carefully backward, wary of you and evidently not hostile right now. "And through there, that's where the leader Redeye is" he indicates another tunnel, the chamber beyond obscured with roots and trunks but torchlight flickering from within.

----------


## DrK

Kurnos looks to Jhaan, a hand resting on Secundus's blood splattered back and atvthe retreating lizards. "Hmm, these ones aren't attacking us. That bodes well. I think Keston may be right, if we can speak with the shaman and save the prisoners then crush red-eye. We'll have to just be fast!

With all 4 arms waving and two tails raised in dangerous "strike" positions he advances a loud - "take us to shaman. We will speak not kill" in an attempt to convince them to not start a fight and get themselves killed.

----------


## Cavir

Keston uses the last charge of a wand to heal himself. Searching the dead, he grabs the amulet, 2 potions, and hefty pouch of almost 10 pounds in coins. Fortunately his magic backpack hides the weight of the coins. Knowing time is key but that knowledge could also help the fight, he pulls out a scroll and uses it to identify the amulet. "Kotobas has magical armor on if anyone wants to grab it."

With the rest of the party already moving down the tunnel, Keston quicksteps to catch up. He smiles with Kurnos' being on the same page and awaits their answer.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Last charge of  Lesser Vigor wand to heal myself fully. 
Identify scroll (have 3) to ID the amulet. Potions will have to wait.

----------


## BelGareth

Susebron, silent up until now nods at Kurnos' words. 

He had been untouched in the previous battle, but he felt the adrenaline pumping through him, words and whispers in his head spoke of caution. Charging into this lair might not have been the best option, but they were there.

*"I agree, let us free those prisoners first, gods know what they might do them if we are caught in a battle with RedEye himself."*

His companion, the shadow cat, pads silently along, staying next to Kurnos, ready for any attack.

----------


## razorback

Kuln nods at the others.  "We can pick up weapons as we go, to arm them, so they can help and defend themselves.  Let's do this."  Once the front line starts moving, the nimble gnome quickly follows, darting to and fro as he goes.

----------


## Ghostfoot

Keston inspects the crude amulet as he hurries to keep up with the others.

*Spoiler: Amulet*
Show

It's an _amulet of natural armour +1_


Catching up, he finds the fearsome Kurnos wildly gesturing at a room full of lizardfolk in an attempt to communicate, hounds and companions bristling with weaponry flanking him. As Keston hurriedly speaks words of reassurance in their draconic tongue to calm the agitated lizard tribe a stooped figure shuffles forward. The ungainly lizardman is bedecked in necklaces and bracelets of animal teeth and has many trinkets and baubles hanging from it's harness. A large serpent, as big as a man, slithers through the roots next to it and rises up under it's caressing talons. It holds out a hand to calm its fellows before speaking in halting Common trade tongue. 

"I am Hishka, shaman of the Redeye tribe. You are here for your kin, for revenge, and perhaps for Redeye himself. Redeye has overreached himself and brought ruin upon the tribe. He must be killed. Only then is there any chance of peace between softskins and scaled ones. You have killed Kotabas, that is good. Kill Redeye and return our brood eggs that he and his dragon protect, then we will free your people. Fear not, the dragon is not here, it has been gone for months. Here - a gesture of goodwill..." It waves it's hands and the crowd of lizard warriors parts revealing three battered and bloodied humans - two soldiers and a slim robed woman, presumably the missing battlemage Marzena. "...I release the fighters to you now. The female, after." 

The two soldiers are pushed across the room to your care, eyes wide with hope.

----------


## razorback

"Come on, boys, don't stand there looking like this is your first fight, peein' your pants.  We still have work to do." he says as he waves the two soldiers over, keeping a wary eye on the lizardmen.

----------


## Cavir

"Greetings Hishka. Yes, peace between softskins and scaled ones is good."  As the two soldiers approach Keston nods at them, touches both on the shoulders, and their worst wounds heal. "We're not here to slaughter all. We are here for our kin, Redeye, and one issue to discuss when we come back. You will control the tribe if Redeye is no more?"

Keston looks at the woman. "Marzena? Delfen sent us. We'll be back soon. Mystra watch over you." He gestures to her with an open hand, the same hand he healed the soldiers with, while looking at Hishka with a questioning look.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Touch of Healing on the soldiers and Marzena if allowed, putting each up to 1/2 hp, at 9hp per touch.

----------


## Chambers

*Jhann*

*"I figured if we kept killing ya we'd find someone eventually that wanted to talk sense."* He said to the snake-man while he welcomed the two soldiers. He digs into his pack and takes out two sunrods and hands them to the men. *"Only strike them on if you need to, but they can be used in a pinch as a stout club. Sorry I don't have any more serviceable weapons to give you at the moment."*

----------


## DrK

Kurnos looks at the shaman, before nodding to himself judging the lizard to be likley somewhat trustworthy. He offers up his shortspear to one of the now healed guards. "YOu three stay back here. Keep an eye on Marzena, we are here for her as well as the three off of you."  Glancing around at the rest of the party he grins and nods towards where this "mad lizard king". "Best be quick before our enchantments wear off. Lets see if we can bring about a change here. Peace between them the lizards and us would be the best thing here. And I don't fancy hanging around if a dragon be coming back here!"

----------


## Ghostfoot

"With Redeye and Kotabas slain there will be none but me to guide the tribe. Then you can take a message of peace to your kings and queens" hisses Hishka.

Marzena nods in gratitude, broken bones in her jaw knitting together and grazes healing at the touch of Keston. The soldiers look nervously as Jhann offers them sunrods and the gnome beckons them to join the fight, but when Kurnos offers a less suicidal option to simply guard Marzena they sigh, visibly relieved.

Anxious to end the confrontation with Redeye before the rest of the tribe you hasten to his nearby lair. As you approach the entrance a harsh voice hisses loudly from within "Come softskins, you would challenge me in my own lair?! I will rend you limb from limb and feast on you even as you draw your last breath! Come! Face me now weaklings!"

*Spoiler: Map*
Show



Redeye is in the room NW from you, ie around Y15
Please remember to post any effects etc as you go, it's been a while and helps me to track things.

----------


## BelGareth

At Redeyes challenge, Susebron narrows his eyes and swings his sword in a readying flourish like move, he looks to Jhann and nods, indicating he is ready for action, and he would follow, or cover him as needed.

The shadowy panther that followed him raised its hackles, you could almost hear a low growl, but you are unsure if that is a trick of your mind, or merely another noise within the dank lair of the lizardfolk.

----------


## Chambers

*Jhann*

*"For Tyr!"* Jhann shouts as he clangs his bracers together. *"For honor!"* He shouts as he advances, greatsword held at length towards the small horde of lizardfolk. He slashes down at the ground, scorching a burning red line into the earth. *"No lizardman passes this line alive."* He says and sets his guard.

*Spoiler*
Show

Move to AF20. Total Defense as a standard action (AC is 25 for the round).

Maneuvers Readied: Revitalizing Strike, White Raven Tactics, Death Mark, Fire Riposte, Burning Blade.
Maneuvers Granted: (1d5)[*1*] (Revitalizing Strike), (1d4)[*3*] (Fire Riposte)
Maneuvers Expended: None
Newly Granted Maneuver (end of turn): (1d3)[*1*] (White Raven Tactics)

Immediate Action: If Jhann is hit in melee, he will use Fire Riposte to attack back. Melee touch attack (+9), deals 4d6 fire damage.

Stance Active: Bolstering Voice (+2 Will Saves, +4 vs Fear)
Aura Active: Resistance (Allies have Resist Fire 5)

----------


## Cavir

Keston calls out. *"It is merely the room where you end, here and now!"*

He turns to the party. "Mystra guide your strikes true."

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Cast Bless (+1 morale bonus on attack rolls)
If there's time I'd do things like cast Divine Protection, Shield on whoever could use it, activate Zosiel's Diadem, and use the Pearl of Power to regain Command.

----------


## DrK

With massive long claws and tails glowing with incarnum Kurnos vaults atop the massive Primus and grins at the others nodding to the lower of the two entryways into the room. "I go low and you go high eh?". Spurring the dog forward he pushes forward, masked face staring at the dimness as he grins behind the mask. "Scaled one, you shall be rent limb from limb and my dogs shall feast on your bones and your scales shall give me an armoured vest!"


*Spoiler: Status*
Show



Kurnos:
Mount upon on Primus
Move to AB15 with secundus in tow


Incarnum:
1E Wormtail belt (+2NA, +1/Essentia, +1DC/essentia, Sting 1d6, DC 12+CON+Ess 1d4/1d4 Str)
1E Dread carapce (PA, -1/+1, bites -1+2, +1/Ess)
0E Dragon Tail: (1d8 tail, +1 enh/essentia)
0E Dissolving Spittle (1d6 acid+1/Ess, 30ft touch)
2E Astral Vamrbace (DR 2/magic +2/Ess)

Kurnos:
AC 23 FF21 Touch 12 +3 NA (belt) = 26
Saves +8/8/8
HPs 46/46
Effect: energy shield aur, Bulls strength (5 mins), Girallion blessing 50 mins

Primus:
AC 20 FF 18, Touch 11 +3 NA (belt) = 23
Saves +10/7/6
HPs 64/66
Effect: energy shield aura, Bulls Strength (5 mins), Girallion blessing 50 mins 

Secundus
AC 23 FF 20, Touch 13, +3 NA (belt) = 26
Saves +9/8/5 Evasion
HPs 49/49
Effect: energy shield aura

----------


## razorback

With a crooked grin on his face and a disapproving nod of his head, Kuln comes rushing forward, nearly getting trampled by the towering Jhann.
"You snakemen talk to much.  Would have been better if you had given up rather than end up dead." he says as he disappears.

*Spoiler*
Show


Kuln
AC ~20; Current ~ 20/24 if they are giants
HP ~ 53; Current ~ 53
AP ~ 8 ; Current ~ 8

I'm still using the last Knowledge Devotion check, which was +1.
If not
*Spoiler: Devotion Check*
Show


Knowledge devotion
(1d20)[*20*]+5 Arcana, +6 Dungeoneering, +4 Nature and most of the rest.
You then receive an insight bonus on attack rolls and damage rolls against that creature type for the remainder of the combat.

Check Result	Bonus Granted
15 or below	+1
1625	+2
2630	+3
3135	+4
36 or higher	+5


Move Action
Move to AF-21

Standard Action 
Shadow Jaunt to AG-31


Effects ~
Child of Shadows Stance = If you move at least 10 feet during your turn, you gain concealment against all melee and ranged attacks until the start of your next turn. 
+4 dodge vs giants
Knowledge Devotion check = +1 insight bonus on attack rolls and damage rolls.
Sapphire Nightmare Blade 0
Cloak of Deception 0
Shadow Jaunt X
Wolf Fang Strike 0

----------


## BelGareth

Susebron shakes his head, but moves forward, blade ready in his hand. His shadow panther matches his pace, ready to move and distract what foes lay beyond. He moved past and then next to Jhann, he intones a word and his eyes come alive with ethereal blue energy.

*Spoiler*
Show


Move to AA18
DC will move to Z18
Casts Deathwatch

Nothing else special :(

AC: 20
HP's:37/37
Effects: Deathwatch

----------


## Ghostfoot

At Redeye's challenge you burst into the room, ready to take him down. The chamber is clearly a throne room or audience chamber of sorts. A raised throne against the north wall is built from wood and animal bones; the ground in front of it stained with old blood. A small pool of water to the west splashes with fish evidently a larder of sorts.

Two lizardfolk are in the room. Redeye is a massive lizardman covered in putrescent green scales quite unlike his kin that you have fought so far. Even as your eyes take him in he still grows larger and larger, grinning wickedly as he throws the empty vial from his _enlarge_ potion to one side. Ruby-coloured goggles a strapped to his head and in one huge clawed hand he clutches a wicked barbed trident that crackles with electrical energy. His other arm holds a strong-looking steel shield painted black with an explosive lightning strike adorning it. A similar symbol hangs around his neck and some of you recognise this symbol as that of Talos the Destroyer, god of storms and other destructive natural events. Next to Redeye stands a guard or perhaps a mate itself large perhaps 7ft and carrying a tooth-studded club adorned with fetishes and small trophies. 

"Talos raised me. Stormlord guide me!" The huge chieftain hurls his trident. It flies through the air glancing a greivous blow to Jhann for *14* damage electricity coursing through it for another *6 electricity* damage before it magically returns to his outstretched hand. "Tremble at the might of the Redeye tribe! With Talos' blessings I will conquer and even the dragon Ilthane shows respect! But now it is your time to die. You will be destroyed!" The other lizard stands ready next to Redeye, club in hand ready for combat.

*Spoiler: Info*
Show

Knowledge Religion:
Keston (1d20+9)[16]
Kurnos (1d20)[6]
Kuln (1d20+14)[22]
Jhann (1d20+4)[9]
Susebron (1d20+7)[17]

initiative
Redeye (1d20+6)[23]
guardmate (1d20+1)[18]
Keston (1d20-1)[1]
Kurnos (1d20+2)[11]
Kuln (1d20+5)[9]
Jhann (1d20+1)[5]
Susebron (1d20+1)[12]

Redeye vs Jhann trident (1d20+12)[23] damage (1d8+8)[14] + (1d6)[6]
Technically the trident should revert to normal size when thrown but I'm going to handwave that it stays the same size but just does normal size damage because that seems visually more palatable to me.

*Spoiler: Map*
Show




*=> Party*

----------


## DrK

Kurnos growls, a sound matched by the pair of monstrous dogs beside him as he rides forward, claws and tails waving dangerously the massive wolf filling one of  the chamber entrances. Seeing his friend Jhaan struck he howls and surges forward with both beasts in tow, letting Primus chomp at the lizard chief to throw him to the ground as Kurnos leans from the saddle to claw at the normal lizardman even as Secundus seeks to tera him apart and allow a hole for a more sneaky member of the party to get behind the lizard chief.

*Spoiler: OOC/Status*
Show



Kurnos/Primus to Z-13/Z-14/AA-13/AA-14

Kurnos Wormtail the little lizard 
Atk (1d20+10)[*19*] dam (1d6+7)[*8*] DC 15 Fort or (1d3)[*2*] Str

Secundus the little lizard
Bite (1d20+7)[*15*] dam (1d20+6)[*23*] Trip (1d20+4)[*10*] VS (1d20)[*1*]+?

Primus on REDEYE
(1d20+15)[*16*] dam (1d8+13)[*15*] TRIP (1d20+15)[*29*] vs (1d20)[*3*]+??

Incarnum:
1E Wormtail belt (+2NA, +1/Essentia, +1DC/essentia, Sting 1d6, DC 12+CON+Ess 1d4/1d4 Str)
1E Dread carapce (PA, -1/+1, bites -1+2, +1/Ess)
0E Dragon Tail: (1d8 tail, +1 enh/essentia)
0E Dissolving Spittle (1d6 acid+1/Ess, 30ft touch)
2E Astral Vamrbace (DR 2/magic +2/Ess)

Kurnos:
AC 23 FF21 Touch 12 +3 NA (belt) = 26
Saves +8/8/8
HPs 46/46
Effect: energy shield aur, Bulls strength (2 mins), Girallion blessing 47 mins

Primus:
AC 20 FF 18, Touch 11 +3 NA (belt) = 23
Saves +10/7/6
HPs 64/66
Effect: energy shield aura, Bulls Strength (2 mins), Girallion blessing 47 mins 

Secundus
AC 23 FF 20, Touch 13, +3 NA (belt) = 26
Saves +9/8/5 Evasion
HPs 49/49
Effect: energy shield aura

----------


## Cavir

*"A storm doesn't hide in a cave. Your tribe is already defeated and has turned against you. If you weren't a coward hiding here you would have seen defeat at the tower."* 

Keston speaks words of magic and white light flashes around Redeye.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Party: Bless spell already in effect.

Using Mantle of Spells to get spontaneous Dispel Magic, losing Magic Circle vs Evil. Cast Dispel Magic at Redeye, targeted version. I know he has one spell in effect at least. I'll do some extra rolls in case there are more. DC is  11 + the spells caster level.
Enlarge Person: (1d20+5)[*12*] + AP (1d6)[*5*]   EDIT: Was the AP needed?
Spell 2: (1d20+5)[*8*]
Spell 3: (1d20+5)[*25*]
Spell 4: (1d20+5)[*7*]
Spell 5: (1d20+5)[*6*]

----------


## razorback

"You seek respect while dead?  Not a great idea." the gnome taunts as he suddenly disappears from the lizardfolks view.


*Spoiler*
Show


Kuln
AC ~20; Current ~ 20/24 if they are giants
HP ~ 53; Current ~ 53
AP ~ 8 ; Current ~ 8

I'm still using the last Knowledge Devotion check, which was +1.
If not
*Spoiler: Devotion*
Show

Knowledge devotion
(1d20)[*1*]+5 Arcana, +6 Dungeoneering, +4 Nature and most of the rest.
You then receive an insight bonus on attack rolls and damage rolls against that creature type for the remainder of the combat.

Check Result	Bonus Granted
15 or below	+1
1625	+2
2630	+3
3135	+4
36 or higher	+5





Standard Action 
Shadow Jaunt to Y-12


Effects ~
Child of Shadows Stance = If you move at least 10 feet during your turn, you gain concealment against all melee and ranged attacks until the start of your next turn. 
+4 dodge vs giants
Knowledge Devotion check = +1 insight bonus on attack rolls and damage rolls.
Sapphire Nightmare Blade 0
Cloak of Deception 0
Shadow Jaunt X
Wolf Fang Strike 0

----------


## Chambers

*Jhann*

*"Is that how Talos trained you?"* Jhann sneers as he bats aside the thrown trident. *"Feel the might of a true warrior!"* Jhann says as he advances upon the giant lizardman and brings his greatsword down against him. *"Kurnos, kill him quickly!"* Jhann says, encouraging the beastmaster to bring their prey to ground.

*Spoiler*
Show

Move: to Y15 (Y14 if the Enlarge Person was dispelled).
Standard: Single attack
Swift: White Raven Tactics on Kurnos. Kurnos may act again this round. 

Attack (12)
Damage (10)

Maneuvers Readied: Revitalizing Strike, White Raven Tactics, _Death Mark_, Fire Riposte, _Burning Blade._
Maneuvers Granted: Revitalizing Strike, Fire Riposte
Maneuvers Expended: White Raven Tactics
Newly Granted Maneuver (end of turn): (2) Burning Blade

Immediate Action: If Jhann is hit in melee, he will use Fire Riposte to attack back. Melee touch attack (+9), deals 4d6 fire damage.

HP: 61/61
AC: 21

Stance Active: Bolstering Voice (+2 Will Saves, +4 vs Fear)
Aura Active: Resistance (Allies have Resist Fire 5)

----------


## DrK

Kurnos grins at Jhaans's encouragement, claws blurring as all 4 lash out at the massive lizard, dragon tail lashing down like a spiked whip. "You're time is done RedEye, your and this Ilthane!"

*Spoiler: Claws*
Show



Atk (1d20+10)[*21*] dam (1d4+7)[*8*] 
Atk (1d20+10)[*21*] dam (1d4+7)[*10*] 
Atk (1d20+10)[*28*] dam (1d4+7)[*8*] 
Atk (1d20+10)[*27*] dam (1d4+7)[*8*] 

Tail  Atk (1d20+6)[*23*] dam (1d8+5)[*11*]

----------


## BelGareth

Bron steps forward, sending his shadowy companion darting forward like an arrow towards the large lizardman, as he did, he utters a dark epithet of doom and despair focused on RedEye, his words seem to drip with power, and hang in the air a moment longer than they should, as the light around bron dims slightly.

*"I cirka aeui omd aeuir kuir, koae aeui rus kur asarmesae"*

*Spoiler*
Show


DC moves to Z13 (cannot provoke aoo's) both lizardmen suffer -2 to saves and AC.

Standard: Activate Doomspeak by using my bardic music ability, targeted on RedEye. He must succeed on a will save vs DC 17 or suffer -10 to attacks, saves, ability checks, and skill checks for 1 round. Supernatural necromantic effect.

Free: Hexblades curse on RedEye, will save DC 17 or suffer 2 penalty on attacks, saves, ability checks, skill checks, and weapon damage rolls for 1 hour.

All effects are cumulative.

----------


## Ghostfoot

As Primus and Kurnos bound forward to engage the pair Redeye roars and lashes out with a masterful trident strike, spinning about and hitting the druid for *18* damage + *5* electricity damage as lightning courses along the weapon. Kurnos' tail darts about striking the guard for *8* damage.

Keston casts his spell and the magic affecting Redeye dissipates. Before your eyes he shrinks down, still a hulking lizard warrior but no longer the ogre-sized monstrosity that he was. Kuln disappears from view and slips from the shadows behind the two lizard foes. Jhann moves into the melee, swinging his greatsword Redeye deftly blocking the blows but the fight spurring Kurnos to more action. Kurnos tears into his opponent with his multiple arms hitting for *8* & *8* damage and rending him for *18* damage while his dragon tail lashes about for an additional *11* damage.

Susebron speak words of magic and a dark aura of doom seems to manifest subtly about the lizard warlord.

"Destroyer, I will slay these foes in your honor!" Redeye whirls again striking out with his trident all about him at Kurnos, Jhann and Kuln but thankfully Susebon's crushing reprimand sapping any semblence of skill from the blows. Snarling the bodyguard follows Redeye's lead and clubs at Kurnos also trying to bite at him atop Primus but unable to damage him.

*Spoiler: rolls*
Show

Redeye AoO vs Kurnos (1d20+16)[26] damage (2d6+8)[18] + (1d6)[5] electricity

Lizard guard Fort save vs DC15 (1d20+5)[17] *Save*




> Enlarge Person: (1d20+5)[12] + AP (1d6)[5] EDIT: Was the AP needed?


 No, no AP needed for the dispel.




> DC moves to Z13 (cannot provoke aoo's) both lizardmen suffer -2 to saves and AC.


 Kurnos & Primus are there so I put DC at X13.

Redeye vs Doomspeak will DC17 (1d20+3)[12] *Fail*
Redeye vs Hexblade curse will DC17 (1d20-7)[12] *Fail*

trident vs Kurnos (1d20+4)[18] damage (1d8+5)[7] + electricity (1d6)[6]
trident vs Jhann (1d20+4)[10] damage (1d8+5)[6] + electricity (1d6)[5]
trident vs Kuln (1d20+4)[9] damage (1d8+5)[9] + electricity (1d6)[1]

club vs Kurnos (1d20+9)[14] damage (1d6+3)[7]
bite vs Kurnos (1d20+6)[7] damage (1d4+1)[2]

*Spoiler: Map*
Show




*=> Party*

----------


## Chambers

*Jhann*

*"Well done!"* Jhann shouts over his shoulder to Keston. *"Kurnos, take care."* He says as flames erupt along his blade before bringing it crashing down on Redeye. *"We'll swat this gnat like the fly he is."* 

*Spoiler*
Show

Swift: Burning Blade boost
Standard: Revitalizing Strike vs Redeye

Attack (1d20+11)[*21*] (includes flanking bonus)
Damage (2d6+4)[*8*] and (1d6+6)[*9*] fire damage and Kurnos heals (3d6+6)[*16*] damage. Redeye will take 3 fire damage next round (Lesser Phoenix Ash Threat Crystal).

Maneuvers Readied: Revitalizing Strike, White Raven Tactics, Death Mark, Fire Riposte, Burning Blade.
Maneuvers Granted: Fire Riposte
Maneuvers Expended: White Raven Tactics, Burning Blade, Revitalizing Strike
Newly Granted Maneuver (end of turn): Death Mark

Immediate Action: If Jhann is hit in melee, he will use Fire Riposte to attack back. Melee touch attack (+9), deals 4d6 fire damage.

HP: 61/61
AC: 21

Stance Active: Bolstering Voice (+2 Will Saves, +4 vs Fear)
Aura Active: Resistance (Allies have Resist Fire 5)

----------


## razorback

"Heh, guess you shouldn't boast until you've won, eh?" Kuln taunts Redeye before they've won.


*Spoiler*
Show


AC ~20; Current ~ 20/22 if they are giants
HP ~ 53; Current ~ 53
AP ~ 8 ; Current ~ 8

Full-Round Action = Attack Redeye
1st Attack
(1d20+12)[*19*]

Damage
(1d4+3)[*5*] (1 point is cold) + (2d6)[*6*]sneak attack 

Crit 19-20/x2
(1d20+12)[*29*]
(1d4+3)[*5*](1 point is cold)

2nd Attack
(1d20+12)[*19*]

Damage
(1d4+2)[*6*] (1 point is fire) + (2d6)[*6*]sneak attack 

Crit 19-20/x2
(1d20+12)[*25*]
(1d4+2)[*4*](1 point is fire)



Effects ~
+1 racial bonus on attack rolls against kobolds and goblinoids
+4 dodge vs giants
Child of Shadows Stance = If you move at least 10 feet during your turn, you gain concealment against all melee and ranged attacks until the start of your next turn. 
Sapphire Nightmare Blade = 0
Cloak of Deception = 0
Shadow Jaunt = X
Wolf Fang Strike = 0
Knowledge Devotion check = +1 insight bonus on attack rolls and damage rolls.

----------


## Cavir

Keston nods at the acknowledgement. He steps forward and casts another spell, this time at the trident that Redeye is wielding.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Move to AA15
Cast Grease on Redeye's trident. 
ASF (fail on a one (1d10)[*6*]
Reflex DC 13 or drop the trident




> an object wielded or employed by a creature receives a Reflex saving throw to avoid the effect. If the initial saving throw fails, the creature immediately drops the item. A saving throw must be made in each round that the creature attempts to pick up or use the greased item.


AC: 15
HP: 26/26
Saves: 5/5/9
Effect: energy shield aura (from Jhaan)
Party Buff: Bless. +1 to hit
Contingency: If someone is about to be killed, cast Close Wounds on them as immediate.

----------


## BelGareth

Bron curses under his breath as the warlord is besieged by everyone with no way for him to get in the action, he would need to gat some kind of ranged weapon...he felt better though, as he realized his curse upon the lizardman set in, debilitating him. He frowned and then shot his arm out, speaking a word of power at the thing, attempting to daze it so his allies could better dispatch him further.

A flash of light appears directly before Redeyes face.

*Spoiler*
Show


Cast Flare, DC 14 Fort negates dazzled effect. (should be -4 to saves from DC & Hex)
*Spell pen* - (1d20+1)[*4*]

----------


## DrK

Kurnos grunts as the trident tears into his flesh, the crackling lightning only making him angrier before the wounds knit together as Jhann's flaming blade heals most of the injuries. Looknig to his left he curses the small lizard man and sends Secundus and Primus at the small lizard bidyguard that keeps trying to stab him wjilst Kurnos lashes out at the now merely hulking Redeye with claws and tails once more.

*Spoiler: Kurnos*
Show



Primus vs lizard in Z12
bite (1d20+15)[*21*] dam (1d8+13)[*18*] TRIP (1d20+15)[*34*] VS (1d20)[*10*] +??? (if tripped add +4 to following)
claw (1d20+13)[*29*] dam [roll]1d6+6[roll] 
claw (1d20+13)[*14*] dam [roll]1d6+6[roll] 
claw (1d20+13)[*22*] dam [roll]1d6+6[roll] 
claw (1d20+13)[*16*] dam [roll]1d6+6[roll] 
---- It two hit then rend (2d6+17)[*23*]
Tail (1d20+13)[*18*] dam (1d8+6)[*7*]

If PRIMUS kills the little lizard move 5ft to the left to make space and Secudnus pulls back. If Little lizard in Z12 stuill arrive then unleash secundus then 5ft left if it dies to free up some space around RedEye
Secundus
Bite (1d20+7)[*15*] dam (1d6+6)[*8*] Trip (1d20+4)[*5*] VS (1d20)[*11*]
Tail (1d20+7)[*12*] dam (1d6+3)[*9*] 

Kurnos claw and tail maul RedEYE inc. +2 from flanking


Atk (1d20+12)[*20*] dam (1d4+7)[*9*] 
Atk (1d20+12)[*22*] dam (1d4+7)[*8*] 
Atk (1d20+12)[*21*] dam (1d4+7)[*8*] 
Atk (1d20+12)[*21*] dam (1d4+7)[*10*] 
-- if two hit then rend (2d4+10)[*14*]
Tail (Atk (1d20+7)[*19*] dam (1d8+5)[*13*] 








Incarnum:
1E Wormtail belt (+2NA, +1/Essentia, +1DC/essentia, Sting 1d6, DC 12+CON+Ess 1d4/1d4 Str)
1E Dread carapce (PA, -1/+1, bites -1+2, +1/Ess)
0E Dragon Tail: (1d8 tail, +1 enh/essentia)
0E Dissolving Spittle (1d6 acid+1/Ess, 30ft touch)
2E Astral Vamrbace (DR 2/magic +2/Ess)

Kurnos:
AC 23 FF21 Touch 12 +3 NA (belt) = 26
Saves +8/8/8
HPs 23/46 *possibly +16??*
Effect: energy shield aur, Bulls strength (2 mins), Girallion blessing 47 mins

Primus:
AC 20 FF 18, Touch 11 +3 NA (belt) = 23
Saves +10/7/6
HPs 64/66
Effect: energy shield aura, Bulls Strength (2 mins), Girallion blessing 47 mins 

Secundus
AC 23 FF 20, Touch 13, +3 NA (belt) = 26
Saves +9/8/5 Evasion
HPs 49/49
Effect: energy shield aura

----------


## Ghostfoot

Jhann brings his flaming blade crashing down on the beleaguered Redeye for *8* damage and *9 fire* damage as the fierce lizard ties to fend off blows of Kuln who strikes for *11* and *12* damage. Even as he tries to fend Keston casts a spell and the awesome trident slips from his grip it's haft slick and impossible to grip. Susebron conjures a flash of light but Redeye bats it away.

Primus lunges to the left, powerful jaws darting out and clamping down on the lizard warlord's bodyguard. The warrior holds up his shield to ward the blow but is ineffective as the jaws clamp down bearing it to the ground and claws rending the fallen foe for total *48+* damage, ending it's life.

Kurnus sees his opening and launches himself at Redeye. In his strange warped form mutliple claws tear into the warchief, muscles straining as with a series of sickening crunches he wrenches limbs back at odd angles and tears the head right back for a total of *49* damage. Eyes glazed over in death the broken form of Redeye slumps to the ground a bloodied smoldering mass of twisted limbs and shattered bones.

*=> Party Win!*


*Spoiler: rolls*
Show

I think Kuln should have an extra +1 to attack from Bless? His attacks therefore hit (just).
Redeye Ref vs DC13 (1d20-7)[1] *Fail*
Redeye Fort vs DC 14 (1d20+9)[29] *Save*

----------


## razorback

*Spoiler*
Show


Yup, was forgetting to add the +1 from Bless when Keston cast it.


"Warned ya." Kuln pipes up as he kicks the creature one time to make sure he's dead.  Bending over, he inspects it to see if any of these worms come out of his body, keeping his swords ready to bat them away or cut, as necessary.

----------


## Cavir

Keston is amazed at the sheer speed and lethality of the party's assault. He wasn't even sure if his last spell there was the reason the trident dropped, or if it was just Redeye falling and thus failing Talos. 

"Great work. He never stood a chance. Someone use Detect Magic while my magic searches for secrets? Anything in here shouldn't be left behind to be used against the Keep again."

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Dismiss the Grease spell then cast Detect Secret Doors and search the room. Assuming others are gathering the loot and detecting for magic, keep the spell running for when we enter the room with Hishka.

----------


## Chambers

*Jhann*

*"Praise be to Tyr."* Jhann says as the menacing lizardman crumbles in a heap. *"Well fought, spell and blade alike."* He says and begins cleaning his blade. *"Let's not spend more time here than needed."* He says in a lower voice. *"Who knows if the others may turn on us. Let's gather the men and mage and get out."*

----------


## BelGareth

Bron takes a step forward as the Lizardman drops to the floor, he narrowed his eyes. 

_That didn't take long at all._ he thought to himself. _I think I have fallen in with powerful people of fate_ he mused.

Nodding at Jhans words, he agreed. *"Yes, let us move with haste. It would be bad if that dragon showed up anytime soon..."*, he moves towards the entrance, swinging his sword in a single flourish, readying himself, his shadowy pet padding over towards him, nuzzling up to him as if it were a giant hunting cat.

----------


## Ghostfoot

Kuln checks the bodies cautiously, but neither shows any signs of the worm infestation that the lone warrior possessed. Keston searches the room for hidden passageways through the tangled root walls but finds none. Armour and weaponry lies where it has fallen, some such as the mighty trident crackling with energy are clearly magical.

*Spoiler: if anyone casts detect magic*
Show

trident with weapon crystalcrude amuletfingerless studded leather glovesred glass gogglespotionTalos amuletivory ring carved interlocking scalesbracersanother potionTalos shieldcrude club


He grabs a couple of belt pouches which contain a few coins of various currencies.
*Spoiler: coins*
Show

51cp
73sp
71gp


Returning to the remainder of the tribe gathered nearby with the Cromm's Hold soldiers there is visible relaxation and relief at your victory. "Thank you, Scaleless Ones. You have freed us from the tyranny of Redeye" utters Hishka as he steps forward. "Your female is free to go too" At a gesture from the shaman the lizard warriors standing guard around Marzena and the three soldiers all step back and the group hustle over to join with you. "Please, our tribe has much to do to rediscover the old ways of our folk and to live in harmony with the land around. I would have you carry a message of peace to your chieftains in the lair you name 'Waterdeep'. But first will you accompany me to recover our hatchling eggs? The dragon guarded them for Redeye so as to hold complete sway over tribal members. Now that we are free we must ensure the safety of our next generation of warriors for our numbers are sorely diminished." 

Hishka moves forward, leaving his tribal members the necessary task of gathering and butchering the dead for food stores. He indicates a passageway next to Redeye's chamber that dips down quickly becoming mostly submerged only a foot or so of air above the waterlogged passageway and sodden roots. "Come, it is this way when you are ready. Redeye did not permit any to pass through here. We are at home in the water but it may be uncomfortable for you for a time."

----------


## razorback

Kuln, knowing his tongue is both ineloquent and sharp, keeps his voice to himself after they loot what they can and make their way back to the shaman.
He sidles up to Marzena, gives her a wink as he says "Don't worry, we'll all be out of here..." is all he gets out as Hishka makes his propositions.
As the others discuss, he nods at whoever takes the lead in the negotiations.

----------


## Chambers

*Jhann*

*"Hold a moment."* Jhann says before stepping into the water. *"Why don't you go get the eggs yourself? Does the dragon have guardians that you're expecting us to defeat?"* He asks. *"I understand your duty to your tribe, but our duty is to these we rescued. Tell us more of what lays beyond the water."*

----------


## Ghostfoot

At Jhann's questioning Hishka leans forward and hisses softly "The truth is I don't know lies down here anymore. The tunnel leads to the hatchery. Redeye didn't allow us near the hatchery as it secured his hold over the tribe. The only other way to the hatchery was guarded by the dragon Ilthane who would surely devour any who dared disturb it.

You humans have fondness for your infants, yes? Surely you will help ensure the safety of our young? You have defeated Redeye and earned the freedom of your warriors. You have proven very capable. But if you want lasting peace between Scaled and Scaleless you will come with me now."

----------


## DrK

Kurnos and the dogs savage the lizard until it falls then step back, grinning at the others behind his mask. "My thanks Jhaan he calls out, " That skewer of his left a deep hole in me!". But with the crusader's sword magic most had faded. Nodding happily at the pile of magical loot he joins the others in rescuing Marzena. 

Curious he trues a few words of druidic with Hiska "Your instance chief lies dead. You are free of him. Let peace return go your tribe". Then in common he nods to Marzena, a gentle touch of the vigour wand to remove some bruises. "Allustan sent us to find you. We have questions".

Hearing the others talk about eggs he nods. Kuln, Jhaan, we should help. We have slaughtered many of these people and Hiska will seek peace or avoidance to not trouble us or the watchtowers again. We should help them in this." he nods at secundus sending the dog to 'guard' Marzena and the remaining soldiers and starts wading down the pasageway towards the eggs.

----------


## Cavir

Keston scanned the room for secret doors but the magic showed nothing, foiled by the details of Mystra's power.  He sees the others itching to get back to the other hall but Keston speaks up. "Hold up, just give me another 30 seconds." Not wanting to leave useful magic behind nor potentially arm future enemies Keston casts a second spell, Detect Magic, and studies the fallen foes. "Best to grab things now that may become useful. That trident and shield would surely be useful for someone here in case of a flying foe." He points out his findings as the magics are revealed to him. He collects the items the others do not take, wields the club if untaken, and puts the smaller items into in his magical pack then follows the others back. 

The cleric listens to Hishka's plea and ensuing discussions. He joins in with a friendly tone as Kurnos turns to once again charge into the unknown. "Hishka, two minutes will not change the fate of your eggs and may help with protecting your eggs. I do understand their importance to you and if all my friends here agree I will help too but we need information first. What do you know of Ilthane? What kind of dragon? How big? Would be be friendly with you? Do you want to be friendly with him?"

"We first headed this way to find out about the green worms. One of your scaled ones displayed them after death and the others knew what it meant. Please, tell us what you know."

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Detect Magic, 3 rounds to catch all info.
Knowledge on the dragon Ilthane? [roll]1d20][/roll]
+5 for Collector of Stories (seems appropriate)
+11 if Arcanca, +0 if Local, (+3 Local: Aglarond is probably not useful here)

Bardic Lore: (1d20+5)[*22*]

Spellcraft checks:
trident with weapon crystal (1d20+17)[*21*]
crude amulet (1d20+17)[*25*]
fingerless studded leather gloves (1d20+17)[*30*]
red glass goggles (1d20+17)[*25*]
potion #1 (1d20+17)[*33*]
Talos amulet (1d20+17)[*19*]
ivory ring carved interlocking scales (1d20+17)[*35*]
bracers (1d20+17)[*25*]
potion #2 (1d20+17)[*21*]
Talos shield (1d20+17)[*23*]
crude club (1d20+17)[*19*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Hishka hunches next to the water and addresses Keston, head held at an angle as the large snake twists and winds about the druid's legs. "Ilthane is a black. A big black. She flies in sometimes but never stays longer than a few days. Sometimes from the south, mostly from the west across the seas. Her partnership was with Redeye, not me. Our tribe shall have nothing more to do with such beasts.

Green worms. I have not heard of such things for some time. Two years ago there was such a blight here in the Lizard Marsh among many tribes. I had never seen such things before, and I pray I never do again. We all lost entire clutches of hatchlings all devoured by the cursed things. But as quickly as they came they died out. Redeye and Ilthane blamed the wizards of you Scaleless Ones for the plague and swore vengeance on Waterdeep and the lands around."

*Spoiler: Info*
Show

Knowledge on the dragon Ilthane? [roll]1d20][/roll]
Bardic Lore: (1d20+5)[22]
Ilthane is not a black with a reputation that you have heard of.

Spellcraft checks:
trident with weapon crystal (1d20+17)[21](1d20+17)[36] Faint evocation & faint evocation
crude amulet (1d20+17)[25] Faint transmutation
fingerless studded leather gloves (1d20+17)[30] Faint transmutation
red glass goggles (1d20+17)[25] Faint divination
potion #1 (1d20+17)[33] Faint transmutation
Talos amulet (1d20+17)[19] Faint divination
ivory ring carved interlocking scales (1d20+17)[35] Faint transmutation
bracers (1d20+17)[25] Faint conjuration
potion #2 (1d20+17)[21] Faint abjuration
Talos shield (1d20+17)[23] Faint abjuration
crude club (1d20+17)[19] Faint evocation

----------


## Cavir

"Pick any race, scaled or scaleless and you can find some of evil hearts. We did find scaleless ones that were involved with the green worms and killed them. Their notes pointed us to here. The green worms are still here somehow... Ilthane, how big? The size of a horse? A scaleless one's house? Bigger? I doubt a black dragon would give up his lair. He would have to be killed." Keston looks around. "Are we all ready to face such a challenge? Rushing in blind against a dragon like we did with Redeye could get us all killed. Stealth and scouting for information, to me, is vital. With that information, perhaps even wait until tomorrow before taking on that challenge, to be ready with spells and an attack plan. Hishka, do you know what magics Redeye's gear held? "

Keston turns to the rescued wizard. "Marzena, I am Keston Tornok and happy to meet you. Did they return your possessions while we faced Redeye? I do have spellbooks with lower spells you could use. Do you know anymore of Ilthane?"

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Knowledge (Arcana) on black dragons (1d20+16)[*28*] With collector of stories.
Use my Pearl of Power to regain Bless

----------


## DrK

Kurnos looks at the others, grinning as he surveys the loot. Listening to the others he peers into the gloom standing knee deep in water. "Has the dragon visited recently Hishka? If not then we can save these lizard eggs. It would be good to bring peace to this region."

Looking ahead he flexes his 4 claws and with Primus in tow pushes through the water through the tunnel.

----------


## Chambers

*Jhann*

*"Suppose you're right Kurnos."* Jhann says with a sigh. *"I just don't take pleasure in putting down any of the dragonkind, even if it's for the greater peace here. Marzena, I don't expect you to fight with us, after what you've been through...but if you've got a spell handy that could aid us before we go in I'm sure we'd all appreicate it."*

----------


## BelGareth

Bron sighs and follows in after Kurnos. _Hopefully this tunnel wasn't long_

----------


## razorback

Giving a wink to Marzena, he smiles as he dashes off  "Can't let these lumbering oafs fall into an ambush." as he moves ahead of the group, slowing his pace once far enough ahead.

*Spoiler*
Show


Kuln will move about 30ft in front of everyone and then proceed to scout ahead.

Listen
(1d20+12)[*15*]

Spot
(1d20+11)[*24*]

Hide
(1d20+19)[*21*]

Move Silently
(1d20+16)[*24*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Hishka looks over the items. "No. Other than harnessing the power of lightning I do not know how the tools are bewitched. Redeye took them from a slain cleric years ago. They have served him well."


At Keston's enquiry Marzena responds, brushing back a lock of hair, her hands and jaw still bruised but at least the bones knitted back together now.

*Spoiler: Marzena*
Show




"We will come with you" she says grimly, the soldiers behind her nervously clutching their borrowed tribal clubs. "Let's get this over with and get out of here. I have no need of a spellbook, thank you" she brandishes a wand regained from the lizardfolk.

Your group moves carefully through the flooded tunnel for several hundred feet, Hishka pausing several times to dismiss grasping tendrils and roots that have been ensorcelled to guard the passageway. Eventually the ground rises out of the bog and opens into a large dark chamber. Beyond a wall of low rocks the wide chamber is covered with sallow water no more than a few inches deep, lapping at hundreds of pale leathery eggs. Against one side of the chamber is a much larger black egg the size of a small person. 

Beyond the egg chamber is a small dirt embankment with three chests. Beyond them the tunnel dips down again into a pool of stagnant scum-covered water.

*Spoiler: Map*
Show

----------


## Cavir

Keston waves to Marzena and Hishka to join the group in a huddle. After applying a charge from his lesser vigor wand on Marzena he speaks quietly.

"Even if we get the eggs out of here, Ilthane won't give up her lair nor her egg and she could quickly smash the lizard eggs. We could threaten her egg to keep her at bay for a bit. She'll have to be killed. How big is she, bigger than Primus here? What else do you know of her? Assuming the dragon is even back there, beyond the chests. If not she becomes a long term problem for scale and scaleless. I can cast Silence back by the chests to cut off our sound, then Clairvoyance to see beyond them. Perhaps send the snake to explore back there? Obviously there is an exit out that way. Any other ideas?" 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Keston used Touch of Healing on her to get her up to half hp. This is the second lesser vigor spell used on her since then.

----------


## razorback

Kuln stands to the side quietly as Keston questions the freed prisoners, keeping an eye out for trouble.

----------


## Chambers

*Jhann*

*"I don't know why I expected there to be fewer eggs."* Jhann says, mostly to himself. *"Well, nothing to be done but get started."* He says and walks over to the edge of the water. *"How much do you reckon these weigh, Hishka?"*

*Spoiler*
Show

Move to T27, examine the eggs.

----------


## DrK

Kurnos points at the big egg. "No lizard laid that one. Let us look at that one. Does someone have fire to burn that one?" He moves cautiously through the water careful not to step on any eggs towards the big one. Dogs paddling by his side as they approach the massive egg.

----------


## Ghostfoot

"Thank Semuanya the eggs are safe" breathes Hishka to Jhann, "I had thought that the dragon may have convinced Redeye to do something evil with them." As Kurnos approaches the large back egg the shaman speaks again "But that is not one of ours. It must be one of the wicked dragon's foul eggs." Looking closer it even seems to ripple and pulse slightly in a weird ghastly manner...

As eyes turn toward it there is a flash of movement from behind the nearby low wall of rocks. Several small dark-scaled heads pop up, the small forward-sweeping horns and gaunt apearance attesting to the draconic nature of the kobold ambushers! With a series of 'twangs' a hail of missiles assails you! As you slowly react and gather yourselves the kobolds duck down, several popping up again to unleash another hail! Marzena raises her wand but Hishka steps in front of her blocking her way "No - the eggs!" he hisses "Do not harm our young!" He clutches a bloody claw at his bleeding shoulder where a small shaft protrudes.

*Spoiler: rolls*
Show

Initiative

kobolds (1d20+3)[18]
keston (1d20-1)[2]
kurnos (1d20+2)[6]
kuln (1d20+5)[9]
jhann (1d20+1)[18]
susebron (1d20+1)[7]
hishka (1d20-1)[13]
marzena (1d20+2)[20]
rescued soldiers (1d20+1)[15]

*surprise round* (everyone flat-footed):

kobold vs Kurnos
hand crossbow (1d20+5)[22] damage (1d3)[3] + sneak (1d6)[1]
hand crossbow (1d20+5)[22] damage (1d3)[2] + sneak (1d6)[4]
hand crossbow (1d20+5)[25] damage (1d3)[2] + sneak (1d6)[5]
hand crossbow (1d20+5)[16] damage (1d3)[2] + sneak (1d6)[4]

draconic kobold vs Jhann
hand crossbow (1d20+5)[6] damage (1d3)[3] + sneak (1d6)[2]
hand crossbow (1d20+5)[21] damage (1d3)[2] + sneak (1d6)[4]
hand crossbow (1d20+5)[14] damage (1d3)[2] + sneak (1d6)[5]
hand crossbow (1d20+5)[10] damage (1d3)[3] + sneak (1d6)[4]

draconic kobold vs Primus
hand crossbow (1d20+5)[10] damage (1d3)[2] + sneak (1d6)[1]
hand crossbow (1d20+5)[24] damage (1d3)[2] + sneak (1d6)[1]

draconic kobold vs Secondus
hand crossbow (1d20+5)[17] damage (1d3)[1] + sneak (1d6)[6]

draconic kobold vs Hishka
hand crossbow (1d20+5)[20] damage (1d3)[1] + sneak (1d6)[4]

*Round 1* (everyone still flat-footed):

draconic kobold vs Kurnos
hand crossbow (1d20+5)[8] damage (1d3)[3] + sneak (1d6)[4]
hand crossbow (1d20+5)[6] damage (1d3)[3] + sneak (1d6)[3]
hand crossbow (1d20+5)[25] damage (1d3)[3] + sneak (1d6)[1]
hand crossbow (1d20+5)[23] damage (1d3)[1] + sneak (1d6)[5]

draconic kobold vs Jhann
hand crossbow (1d20+5)[21] damage (1d3)[3] + sneak (1d6)[2]
hand crossbow (1d20+5)[10] damage (1d3)[2] + sneak (1d6)[3]
hand crossbow (1d20+5)[10] damage (1d3)[2] + sneak (1d6)[2]
hand crossbow (1d20+5)[12] damage (1d3)[1] + sneak (1d6)[5]

draconic kobold vs Primus
hand crossbow (1d20+5)[18] damage (1d3)[1] + sneak (1d6)[1]
hand crossbow (1d20+5)[19] damage (1d3)[1] + sneak (1d6)[6]

draconic kobold vs Secondus
hand crossbow (1d20+5)[15] damage (1d3)[2] + sneak (1d6)[5]

draconic kobold vs Hishka
hand crossbow (1d20+5)[7] damage (1d3)[2] + sneak (1d6)[5]

*Spoiler: Map*
Show



*
=> Party*

----------


## razorback

In a cloud of shadows that envelope him, disappears, silently reappearing behind the kobolds.

*Spoiler*
Show


AC ~20; Current ~ 20/22 if they are giants
HP ~ 53; Current ~ 53
AP ~ 8 ; Current ~ 8

Standard Action
Shadow Jaunt to Z-24

Move Action
If he can duck behind an egg or something, he'll try to hide, not expecting them to look behind them.
Hide
(1d20+19)[*26*]
Move Silently 
(1d20+16)[*36*]

Knowledge Devotion
*Spoiler*
Show


Knowledge devotion
(1d20)[*14*]+5 Arcana, +6 Dungeoneering, +4 Nature and most of the rest.
You then receive an insight bonus on attack rolls and damage rolls against that creature type for the remainder of the combat.

Check Result	Bonus Granted
15 or below	+1
1625	+2
2630	+3
3135	+4
36 or higher	+5





Effects ~
+1 racial bonus on attack rolls against kobolds and goblinoids
+4 dodge vs giants
Child of Shadows Stance = If you move at least 10 feet during your turn, you gain concealment against all melee and ranged attacks until the start of your next turn. 
Sapphire Nightmare Blade = 0
Cloak of Deception = 0
Shadow Jaunt = X
Wolf Fang Strike = 0
Knowledge Devotion check = +1 insight bonus on attack rolls and damage rolls.

----------


## BelGareth

Bron sees the kobolds but is too late in his call to arms before they pelt the front of their group with darts. *"We need to pull back, lure them into a fight away from the eggs!"* he yells, as his shadowy companion bounds over towards them, trying to impede as many as it could.

*Spoiler*
Show


5 ft forward 
Move DC to W28, effecting those 3 kobolds -2 to AC and saves

----------


## Cavir

Keston calls out in draconic to the kobolds. *"You defy the tribe and Ilthane?! Drop your weapons and some of you may continue to serve!"*

The cleric has full faith in his friends dealing with the kobolds quickly and instead focuses his eyes on the dragon egg. His first time getting to see one, and it is for an evil black and seemingly worm touched. He summons a protective shield against acid for himself. He steps to where Kuln had just been, next to Marzena. "If that thing hatches there will be eggs lost. The more we hold back the more that will be lost, though I agree a fireball is too much. Hishka, if you have magic to help against the egg I suggest you use everything you have. Perhaps your serpent can safely get close without trampling eggs. I do have Web and Scorching Ray for whatever comes out of it."

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Abjurer Resistance 1/day for 1 hour: Acid/5  (UA p59)
Move to T32

----------


## Chambers

*Jhann*

*"Argh!"* Jhann shouts as two bolts tear into his flesh. He shakes his head at Hishka's plead and strides forward into the thick of the kobolds. Intense heat rolls off his greatsword in waves as he brings it down overhand to crash among the kobolds.

*Spoiler*
Show

Swift Action: Change to Martial Spirit stance.
Move Action: Move to W28.
Standard Action: Death Mark vs the kobold in X27

Attack (1d20+9)[*26*]
Damage (2d6+4)[*14*]. A 5ft radius burst of fire erupts from the kobold and deals (6d6)[*24*] fire damage to it and all targets within 5ft of it. Reflex Save DC 12 for half damage. Jhann heals 2 HP.

Stance: Martial Spirit.
Readied Maneuvers: Death Mark, Revitalizing Strike, White Raven Tactics, Fire Riposte, Burning Blade
Granted Maneuvers: Revitalizing Strike
Expended Maneuvers: Death Mark
End of Turn Maneuver: (1d3)[*2*]

HP: 50/61 (52/61 if his attack hit)
AC: 21

Party Buffs: Allies have Resist Fire 5 and are immune to his breath weapon.

----------


## DrK

Kurnos winces as a hail of bolts flicker and crash into him and his pets. Blood flows as the bolts slip between gaps in the breastplate and around the heavy darkwood shield. The dogs likewise howl in anger! But most if the damage is blunted bybtge gleaming astral vambraces

The digs keap through the cloud of fire from Jhaans blow, Secundus treading carefully, Primus barrelling into the middle of the kobolds! Kurnos just draws a dart and covering behind his shield hurls it at one if the kobolds standing alone! 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Kurnos hit 4 times for 5 damage due to DR4/magic
Primus and Secundus either missed or DR negates hit

Primus move to attack nearest one after the deathmark
- bite (1d20+15)[*17*] dam (1d8+13)[*21*] 

Secundus move to attack nearest as well 
Balance (1d20+3)[*20*]
Tail (1d8+7)[*15*] dam (1d8+6)[*8*]

Kurnos
Throw a dart (1d20+6)[*8*] dam (1d4+6)[*8*]

Incarnum:
1E Wormtail belt (+2NA, +1/Essentia, +1DC/essentia, Sting 1d6, DC 12+CON+Ess 1d4/1d4 Str)
1E Dread carapce (PA, -1/+1, bites -1+2, +1/Ess)
1E Dragon Tail: (1d8 tail, +1 enh/essentia)
0E Dissolving Spittle (1d6 acid+1/Ess, 30ft touch)
1E Astral Vamrbace (DR 2/magic +2/Ess)

Kurnos:
AC 23 FF21 Touch 12 +3 NA (belt) = 26
Saves +8/8/8
HPs 34/46 
Effect: energy shield aur, Bulls strength (2 mins), Girallion blessing 47 mins

Primus:
AC 20 FF 18, Touch 11 +3 NA (belt) = 23
Saves +10/7/6
HPs 64/66
Effect: energy shield aura, Bulls Strength (2 mins), Girallion blessing 47 mins 

Secundus
AC 23 FF 20, Touch 13, +3 NA (belt) = 26
Saves +9/8/5 Evasion
HPs 49/49
Effect: energy shield aura

----------


## Ghostfoot

Kuln mysteriously pops from shadows behind the contingent of draconic crossbow-wielding kobolds. Bron and Keston move forward slightly, their shouted comments almost drowned out as Jhann strides forward clambering atop the low stone wall. He brings his sword down on a hapless reptilian cleaving it almost in two. Heat shimmers within the slain kobold for a second before it bursts apart in searing flame sending a half dozen of it's nearby kin falling mortally wounded. Kurnos' hounds bound forward, the kobolds ducking and diving to avoid the savage attacks.

"Please - no! Do not harm our young!" pleads Hishka. He utters a few words of magic and the roots and vines about the shallow pool all whip about grasping at friend and foe alike. Meanwhile the Hishka's snake companion slithers forward at a command, easily weaving about the combatants and eggs as it rears up fangs striking out trying to grab a kobold. The rescued soldiers hesitate, uncertain what to do. They heft their weapons and form a defensive mob in front of Marzena trying to protect their battlemage.

Two of the remaining kobolds retreat, ducking through the roots and stamping eggs as they scramble back. The other three all draw slim blades and hack away clumsily at the vines entangling them as well as anyone else nearby.

*Spoiler: rolls*
Show

Bel I shifted Bron's DC by 5ft to allow Jhann to step in.

Hishka cast _entangle_ (Ref save DC14).
Snake vs kobold (1d20+9)[14] *Miss* damage (1d4)[2]

kobolds save vs Entangle DC14
kobold (1d20+3)[11] *Fail*
kobold (1d20+5)[14] *Save*
kobold (1d20+5)[8] *Fail*
kobold (1d20+5)[18] *Save*
kobold (1d20+5)[9] *Fail*
Primus gets an AoO on each retreating kobold if he has reach

2 kobolds vs Primus
rapier (1d20)[13] damage (1d4)[3]
claw (1d20-6)[2] damage (1d2)[1]
rapier (1d20)[18] damage (1d4)[2]
claw (1d20-6)[10] damage (1d2)[1]

kobold vs Kuln
rapier (1d20)[6] damage (1d4)[4]
claw (1d20-6)[-4] damage (1d2)[1]

*Spoiler: Map*
Show




*=> Party*

----------


## razorback

"You vile creatures!  Little more than rats trying to gain favor of some dragon, eh?" Kuln says with spite in his voice as he launches into an assault on the kobold before him.

*Spoiler*
Show


AC ~20; Current ~ 20/24 if they are giants
HP ~ 53; Current ~ 53
AP ~ 8 ; Current ~ 8



Knowledge devotion

(1d20)[*8*]+5 Arcana, +6 Dungeoneering, +4 Nature and most of the rest.
You then receive an insight bonus on attack rolls and damage rolls against that creature type for the remainder of the combat.


Check Result	Bonus Granted
15 or below	+1
1625	+2
2630	+3
3135	+4
36 or higher	+5



Attack 1
(1d20+10)[*16*] + Knowledge Devotion

Damage
(1d4+2)[*5*]  + Knowledge Devotion damage

Crit 19-20/x2
(1d20+10)[*12*] + Knowledge Devotion
(1d4+2)[*4*]+ Knowledge Devotion damage

Attack 2
(1d20+10)[*16*] + Knowledge Devotion

Damage
(1d4+1)[*3*]  + Knowledge Devotion damage

Crit 19-20/x2
(1d20+10)[*15*] + Knowledge Devotion
(1d4+1)[*5*]+ Knowledge Devotion damage


Effects ~
+1 racial bonus on attack rolls against kobolds and goblinoids
+4 dodge vs giants
Child of Shadows Stance = If you move at least 10 feet during your turn, you gain concealment against all melee and ranged attacks until the start of your next turn. 
Sapphire Nightmare Blade = 0
Cloak of Deception = 0
Shadow Jaunt = X
Wolf Fang Strike = 0
Knowledge Devotion check = +x insight bonus on attack rolls and damage rolls.

----------


## Chambers

*Jhann*

*"Take care Kuln!"* Jhann shouts. *"I can't help from here!"* He says as he glances at the thick roots and vines in front of him. Calling up the draconic blood within him, blue flames wash over him and his companions, the warding fatal to their enemies. Pacing back and forth along the edge of the overgrown weeds Jhann keeps an eye on the kobolds, shouting encouragement to Kuln.

*Spoiler*
Show

Swift action: Change aura to Energy Shield. Any kobold that hits anyone in melee takes 2 points of fire damage.
Standard action: Total defense.

Stance: Martial Spirit.
Readied Maneuvers: _Death Mark, Revitalizing Strike_, White Raven Tactics, _Fire Riposte_, Burning Blade
Granted Maneuvers: Revitalizing Strike, Fire Riposte
Expended Maneuvers: Death Mark
End of Turn Maneuver: (1d2)[*2*]

HP: 52/61 
AC: 21 (currently 25 from total defense)

Party Buffs: Allies have Energy Shield 2 and are immune to his breath weapon.

----------


## Cavir

"Need to keep them from escaping. Marzena, some magic missiles if you have them?" Keston moves up past the soldiers, handing off his crossbow and bolts to one of the soldiers except for 2 bolts he keeps in hand. 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Hand the xbow/bolts to one of the soldiers. If one seems more experienced/ in command it will be him.
Move to S28.

Going to assume handing off and moving takes up my turn. I don't have any great options at that range without wiping out lots of eggs.

----------


## DrK

Kurnos

Primus snaps and tears at the retreating kobolds whilst not advancing any further lest more eggs are shattered. Kurnos, standing with secundus by his side advances slowly and carefully towards the balck egg. another dart flashing out towards a retreating kobold. "If they flee Hiska can slaughter them with the his tribe. he dragon egg looks troubling. It must be disposed of. "

*Spoiler: Kurnos*
Show




Primus attack any in reach
- bite (1d20+15)[*22*] dam (1d8+13)[*19*]
- Claw (1d20+13)[*23*] dam (1d6+8)[*9*]
- Claw (1d20+13)[*28*] dam (1d6+8)[*11*]
- Claw (1d20+13)[*33*] dam (1d6+8)[*9*]
- Claw (1d20+13)[*33*] dam (1d6+8)[*9*]



Kurnos
Throw a dart (1d20+6)[*14*] dam (1d4+6)[*8*]

Incarnum:
1E Wormtail belt (+2NA, +1/Essentia, +1DC/essentia, Sting 1d6, DC 12+CON+Ess 1d4/1d4 Str)
1E Dread carapce (PA, -1/+1, bites -1+2, +1/Ess)
1E Dragon Tail: (1d8 tail, +1 enh/essentia)
0E Dissolving Spittle (1d6 acid+1/Ess, 30ft touch)
1E Astral Vamrbace (DR 2/magic +2/Ess)

Kurnos:
AC 23 FF21 Touch 12 +3 NA (belt) = 26
Saves +8/8/8
HPs 34/46 
Effect: energy shield aur, Bulls strength (2 mins), Girallion blessing 47 mins

Primus:
AC 20 FF 18, Touch 11 +3 NA (belt) = 23
Saves +10/7/6
HPs 64/66
Effect: energy shield aura, Bulls Strength (2 mins), Girallion blessing 47 mins 

Secundus
AC 23 FF 20, Touch 13, +3 NA (belt) = 26
Saves +9/8/5 Evasion
HPs 49/49
Effect: energy shield aura

----------


## Cavir

*Susebron*

Bron calls upon his shadowy companion to bound around the fleeing kobolds to cut off their escape and encourage them to stop and fight. Meanwhile he moves up to the edge of the water and studies the dragon egg from the edge of the water.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

DC double move around kobolds to W20 and affect both. It's illusory so it can't break eggs.

Bron moves up to S26.
Swift action to cast Deathwatch (Death Delver abillity) to check on status of the lizard and dragon eggs, focused more on the dragon egg.

----------


## Ghostfoot

Kuln stabs and spars with his opponent but the two little combatants seem evenly matched. Primus snaps and tears at the two kobolds that find themselves next to the massive warhound, striking for *19, 9 & 11* damage ending the evil little creatures.

Kurnos & Secondus move forward through the many eggs & the tangling roots. Kurnos throws a dart but it goes wide. Bron bids his dark companion forward and then concentrates his mind on the life energies about the room.

*Spoiler: Deathwatch*
Show

He detects life in all of the lizard eggs (those that haven't been destroyed  :Small Frown: ), and also within the dragon egg.


Hiska ushers his snake forward, the huge serpent sliding easily between the eggs and evading the tangling roots as it closes on the fleeing kobolds. A soldier grabs the crossbow from Keston and shoots it at the fleeing kobold, the shot a poor one. The grasping roots whip about in the water, grabbing two of the kobolds while the remaining one ducks and sidesteps, smashing through several eggs in its haste to get away. "The wand - it's useless here!" Marzena curses 

*Spoiler: stuff*
Show

kobolds save vs Entangle DC14

kobold (1d20+3)[8] *Fail*
kobold (1d20+3)[19] *Save*

soldier
crossbow (1d20+2)[16] *Miss* damage (1d8)[3]

kobold vs snake
rapier (1d20)[7] *Miss* damage (1d4)[2]

kobold vs kuln
rapier (1d20)[5] *Miss* damage (1d4)[1]

Kurnos & Secondus are closing in? If they go through the entangled area (which is the whole eggy part and then some) they'll need to save vs DC14 or entangled, as will Kuln.

*Spoiler: Map*
Show




*=> Party*

----------


## Cavir

Keston see Kurnos already wading through the water to get to the dragon egg. Knowing the druid's intent Keston decides to call upon his last main offensive magic to deal and hope to deal with both the fleeing kobold and then the dragon egg. He casts a spell and a cloud of rotating bluish stars appear just short of the kobold. From it several of the stars shoot out attacking the kobold.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Using an AP to raise caster level +2. Casting Spiritual Weapon. CL 7, 7 rounds.
Attacking Kobold at X17

Attack (1d20+8)[*21*] Crit (1d20+8)[*25*] (with Bless)
Damage (1d8+2)[*4*] Crit (1d8+2)[*10*]  force damage

----------


## razorback

"Don't worry, I have this ratling." Kuln call out to Jhann, keeping his eye on the kobold, circling for a moment before darting in, both blades flashing, as he disappears.

*Spoiler*
Show


AC ~20; Current ~ 20/24 if they are giants
HP ~ 53; Current ~ 53
AP ~ 8 ; Current ~ 8

Swift Action
Activate Cloak of Deception 



Attack 1
(1d20+11)[*24*]

Damage
(1d4+3)[*5*] + (2d6)[*8*] Sneak Attack

Crit 19-20/x2
(1d20+11)[*18*]
(1d4+3)[*7*]

Attack 2
(1d20+11)[*25*]

Damage
(1d4+2)[*3*] + (2d6)[*5*] Sneak Attack

Crit 19-20/x2
(1d20+11)[*17*]
(1d4+3)[*6*]


Effects ~
+1 racial bonus on attack rolls against kobolds and goblinoids
+4 dodge vs giants
Child of Shadows Stance = If you move at least 10 feet during your turn, you gain concealment against all melee and ranged attacks until the start of your next turn. 
Sapphire Nightmare Blade = 0
Cloak of Deception = x
Shadow Jaunt = X
Wolf Fang Strike = 0
Knowledge Devotion check = +1 insight bonus on attack rolls and damage rolls.

----------


## DrK

Primus holds amidst the shattered and burned shells, broken lizard foetuses and the tangling weeds whilst Kurnos looks over at the last few kobolds that are sure to soon die by the rest of the team of the heroes. He pads forward with Secundus, both moving slowly and carefully through the shallow water and approaching the dragon egg to have a closer look.

*Spoiler: Please don't be this*
Show

----------


## BelGareth

Bron was frustrated, he had no way to combat these things running from them, and so, following Kurnos, he took his time and approached the dragon egg, maybe he could help there?

As he did he spoke out *"there is still life within the egg"*

*Spoiler*
Show


Half move towards the egg?
Dang I need a ranged weapon.

----------


## Ghostfoot

Keston casts his spell and a school of glowing stars swirls about the fleeing kobold, inflicting many cuts for *4* damage. Meanwhile Kuln disappears, the gnome no longer visible but his swords stabbing out, cutting down his opponent for *13* damage. The huge serpent lashes out at another, fangs slashing deep for *4* damage even as a crossbow bolt goes wide from one of Marzena's soldiers.

Kurnos & Secondus, and Bron, move carefully over to the large evil-looking egg. Closer as they are, it is definitely pulsating slightly as if something within were moving about testing the strength of the leathery shell.

With little hope against the party, the remaining two kobolds continue trying to flee. One is caught in the entangling roots and struggles trying to break free while the other deftly dodges and darts past his ally, almost reaching the far side of the egg pool and the freedom of the submerged tunnel beyond.

*Spoiler: rolls*
Show

Snake vs kobold 
bite (1d20+9)[19] damage (1d4)[4]

soldier vs kobold
crossbow (1d20+2)[6] damage (1d8)[3]

*Spoiler: Map*
Show




*=> Party*

----------


## Chambers

*Jhann*

With the threat of the kobolds almost contained Jhann walks over to Marzena, releasing a burst of healing from his belt on the way. *"I'm glad we've found you safe. We'll get you all out of here shortly."*

*Spoiler*
Show

Move to U31, use a charge from his Healing Belt on himself. (2d8)[*3*]

----------


## DrK

*Kurnos*

Looking at the massive and vile looking pulsing egg Kurnos looks at Bron. "Any ideas about what to do with this beastly looking egg?" Eyeing it carefully he looks at the base of the egg to see if it could be lifted or rolled somehow out of the lizard birthing chamber and preferentially into something like a refuse pit or a large bonfire. He glances over at the last 2 kobolds, happy that the rest will easily slay the little beasts. "I don't think I want to cut it open or break it. Does anyone have anything flammable?"

----------


## Cavir

Keston moves into the water to get closer to Kurrnos and casts a spell at him. "Kurnos! Slash at those kobolds from where you are!" The cloud of stars continue their assault on the kobold.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Move to S26. Cast Blood Wind at Kurnos. Hopoing he splits his attacks between the two.
*Spoiler: Blood Wind SpC p33*
Show

The subject can take a full attack action to use all of its natural weapons or unarmed strikes as if they were thrown weapons with a 20-foot range increment. The subject gestures as if making a melee attack, but the result of the attack affects a target within range. This spell does not actually grant reach, and so does not help provide a flanking bonus or allow the subject to make attacks of opportunity at any range greater than normal. The subject uses its normal melee attack bonuses and deals damage normally if it hits, though the target of the attacks can benefit from cover or concealment.


Spiritual Hammer continue hitting X17 if it is still up. Otherwise the stars return to me.
Stars: (1d20+7)[*18*] crit: (on nat20): (1d20+7)[*16*]
damage: (1d12+2)[*9*] crit: (2d12+2)[*25*]  from OOC: 7 damage

----------


## razorback

As the kobold falls, Kuln surveys his surroundings.  Knowing he can't catch the fleeing kobolds, the turns his attention to the eggs, being cognizant of not disturbing them any further.
As Kurnos speaks, he touches various pouches on his body before responding.
"I have some acid and alchemist fire." he says as he starts to slowly make his way over to the large egg.

----------


## BelGareth

Bron narrows his eyes and sees the fleeing kobolds, drawing the trident, he lets it loose upon them as his shadow moves between them.

*Spoiler*
Show


Launches his trident at closest kobold.
(did not include any magical enhancements to hit or damage)

*Trident* - (1d20+7)[*18*] 
*Damage* - (1d6+4)[*8*] & [roll=Electricity?]1d6[/roll]


* post roll count doesn't match database

----------


## BelGareth

*Spoiler*
Show


Apparently '?' are not ok in roll descriptors.

*Electricity* - (1d6)[*1*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Keston's whirling cloud of magical shuriken swarm about one of the fleeing kobolds, the myriad cuts too much it falls limp among the lizard eggs in a growing pool of red. The last kobold ducks and darts, looking back at just the wrong moment as Bron hurls the lizard king's mighty trident. The electrical shaft skewers the evil wee creature and it keels over, quite dead.

The others converge on the huge black egg as Hishka hurriedly darts forward to check on the remaining eggs, gently sniffing and stroking them as he makes his way around the spawning pool. The soldiers stand on guard but at Kurnos' request for fire Marzena speaks up "I have fire. _Burning hands._ It'll deal to that thing if we can get it away from the other eggs."

*Spoiler*
Show

Someone knock off an Action Point and we'll call that fight over.

----------


## DrK

*Kurnos*

The druid nods at the others an motions Marezena forward. "You lot, come here and give me a hand moving the lizard eggs. The pulsing of the big one fills me with a suspicion and I don't fancy moving it. Lets move the others ones and then Msitress Marzena here can burn that vile egg and all the evil that I fear it contains." He starts to move the eggs gently rolling and pushing them away from the big black dragon egg to allow Marzena a clean shot

*Spoiler: AP*
Show



I'll spend an action point

----------


## BelGareth

*Spoiler: Trident?*
Show


Does the Trident return to me?



Bron marvels at the sudden juxtaposed position that Kurnos now takes as he carefully handles the eggs, when just a moment ago, he was savagely rending and breaking kobold bones.

It made him think about ones inability to avoid the savage inside of you, how, no matter what, it was there, ready to pounce the moment your wall of whatever it be crumbled. Whether it be civilization, fine arts, discipline, meditation, whatever it was, it was usually thin veil to what was really below, within us, just under the surface, our _real_ selves...

----------


## Cavir

Keston continues to move to the dragon egg and helps to move the lizard eggs close to the bigger one. His cloud of magical stars return to him, ready to be unleashed on the dragon egg. "Let's do this quickly while my spell lasts. I also have lightning for whatever comes out of it."

----------


## Chambers

*Jhann*

With the kobolds dispatched Jhann should have relaxed, but he hesitates when everyone is in a rush to destroy the dragon's egg. Something within him hates the idea, the power that fuels his draconic gifts struggles against him. *"I know this egg will grow into a dragon that is an enemy of all that is good...yet I cannot bring myself to ruin it."* He says, unusually quiet. *"Do as you will, but I cannot help."*

----------


## Cavir

Keston responds to Jhaan's dilemma. "Do not fret, just be ready in case there is far more than a baby dragon." 

Turning to the rest. "That's it, almost done. We just need room right around it for us to fight from and room for Marzena's fire." As Keston helps finish moving the lizard eggs, he activates his Mystra granted protection from acid. Once the eggs are moved, he stands out of Marzena's way and is ready to step forward to zap it with his electrical gauntlets. When everyone is ready, Keston calls upon his spiritual weapon to break open the egg before the spell expires.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Abjurer Resistance. Resist 5 Acid for 1 hour. Move to S17
Unless GF decides moving the eggs took too long, get one last attack in with the spiritual weapon spell.
To hit (if needed) (1d20+7)[*23*] Crit: (1d20+7)[*10*]
(1d8+2)[*6*]
In case it can be considered an autocrit/coup de grace or just rolled crit: (1d8+2)[*10*]

----------


## razorback

Kuln helps as he can, trying to keep out of the larger people's way and pushing eggs as he can, not sure what Kurnos has in mind exactly but willing to trust him.

----------


## BelGareth

Bron went to go get the trident, for some weird reason, and weird was apt, he thought it would _return_ to him.

Frowning, he looked at the item, and stowed it on his back for later use, if need be, he would have to investigate it later, there seemed to be a gem on it that pulsed with electricity.

Turning back, carefully moving around any lizardman eggs, he regarded the larger draconic egg with interest.

*"Do we we....have to kill it?"* he says to the group, *"I mean, how do we know it is evil, whats in there is a baby, I don't think it's infected, my site shows it is alive as us. Why can we not keep it, say, raise it as one of us? Who's to say, that the color of a dragons scales are what dictates it's actions in life?"* he shakes his head, the thought of callously destrying a baby, let alone, a _Dragon_ shocked him. If it were infected, then yes, he would do what was needed, but still, a baby?

*"I'm...I'm with Jhann on this, I cannot help murder an innocent, regardless of its nature, or parentage."*

*"Do we not have a bag of holding, or something, that we can store it in?"*

----------


## Cavir

With yet another voice of doubt, Keston paused his work. Their question was valid and should get discussed. He spoke in a relaxed calm manner. His spiritual weapon spell expired in the mean time.

"Yes, that is a valid question. A frequent topic among scholars far from danger and often with no experience with putting themselves in mortal danger. I am no expert in the matter and hopefully Kurnos or Hiska can speak to it, but my understanding is that even it were possible to raise a metallic dragon from an egg it would take great skill, constant attention, and immense resources to even have a chance at such a feat. Even if all that was gathered there are whole levels of issues beyond raising something like a dog that is trained in a couple of years. A dragon would take decades or more with their slow aging and lifespans. Any one mistake or loss of control means its escape, putting many innocents at risk until it was dead. Each of those victim's blood would be on our hands. Perhaps if we had a chromatic dragon with a will to try but otherwise I think it safest to not let this egg hatch and thrive. We do not have to enjoy the kill, but do it out of necessity."

"The other issue I see is what what I said earlier. What happens when Ilthane finds out. The lizards will suffer for that as well as the fort we just defended. Hiska should have a say in this too since his tribe is at risk no matter what we decide here. Either way, we need to decide quickly since it looks like it is ready to hatch and we'll probably have to kill it."  

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Keston is far wiser than the player, maybe GF will want to give Keston some worldly or divine insight.
Wisdom (1d20+4)[*8*]

----------


## DrK

*Kurnos*

The druid looks at the others then back to the pulsing black waist high dragon egg. "There is something wrong with this  one. It's unnatural and should be put to the fire. Even were it not the black dragon is an evil creature borm of malice."

He looks over to Hiska, "Shaman, what do you say. Do you want rid of this abomination?"

----------


## Ghostfoot

The lizardman druid looks up from where he has been tending to the large clutch of eggs. "End it" he hisses. "Or it will surely grow to terrorize both Scaled and Scaleless. The Marsh does not need yet another way to kill". 

Marzena warily steps next to him. "On this I agree. We do not want to nurture another apex predator who will only kill our men later. On behalf of Baroness Cromm I request we cleanse the swamp of this future predator".

With the area around the huge dragon egg cleared of lizardfolk eggs you all stand back. Marzena raises her wand, flanked by rescued guardsmen from the tower. A frown of concentration and a word of magic and searing flames course from her wand.

The egg crackles as it rapidly dries, blackish hue turning darker and darker. Soon it ruptures and a vile paste spews out. No hatchling dragon rests within however. Writhing and squirming in the paste are hundreds and thousands of fat green grubs. They wriggle and pop as the cleansing fire washes over them, Marzena aided in this by Jhann as the Calish-ite leaps forward at the alarming turn of events. 

Thankfully you are able to contain the mass, the squelchy worm-ridden paste bubbling and boiling killing all worms before they can infect the clutch of eggs or even you and your companions!

Peeking out from underneath the ruined mess you spy a large chest wrapped & bound in oiled cloth...

----------


## razorback

Looking at those that weren't in favor, Kuln says with a certain amount of grim resign on his face "T'was the only way, lads.  Its sorrowful but needed."

----------


## DrK

*Kurnos*

the druid mutters a curse under his breath, jumping backwards as the dogs bark and howl at the unatural horror revealed to be within the egg as the worms bubble, hiss and broil. "A wise move. If those worms had hatched they could have infected all of the hatchlings of your entire tribe shaman. You owe us a great thanks." He nods to both Marzena and Jhaan, "Thank you bringing the fire to remove such a menace." Searching around to make sure there are no survivors he reaches for a branch to slowly push the box out of the mass of melted worm flesh to where they can reach it. 

"If it it was not an egg of hers then it must have been a strange ward to have been used to contain this. I wonder what lies within." He glances at Marzena, "Apolgies Marzena, we will see you safely back to the border tower after we have seen what lies within."

----------


## BelGareth

Bron was aghast at the actions taken, it happened so fast he had no course of action to respond with, even if he could. 

But as it became apparent the egg was not of natural means, or as natural for a dragon babling, the knot in his stomach tightened, not only did these people he now traveled with hold to the commonly used perception or black and white, wrong and right, good and evil. But they were willing to kill younglings for it. 

But, as he watched, things got more interesting, the knot, releasing slowly, he watched in abject horror as the egg boiled into a mass of writhing worms. What fresh hell was this that he had walked into?

They seemed familiar to him, and then, suddenly, he recalled the worm infested warrior from before, and something else that worried him, his companions seemed not fazed, not as surprised or shocked. 

As if they had seen it before.

He frowned *What is going on?* He demanded,* In 100 years I would not have expected that, and yet, it is eerily similar to the warrior we slew not to far from here. What are you not telling me, what have I fallen into?*

----------


## Chambers

*Jhann*

*"What foul corruption is this?"* Jhann says as the last of the worms burn and turns to answer Brom. *"You will get your answer, and in full, but we should be away from this place as soon as possible."*

----------


## Cavir

Keston was far from the bloodthirsty type, but there was a time and use for violence. To him this was the right thing to do. As the egg contents boiled into mush Keston was glad for further proof of the right choice. He turned to Bron and Jhaan regarding their queries while also informing Marzena and Hishka.

"Before coming here, before going to the fort and finding it under siege, we rooted out a trio of cults supporting the Ebon Triad, whose goal is the merging the three gods Bhaal, Bane and Myrkul. In doing that we discovered the green worms. Delfen, who is now at the fort, heard the worms had been seen around here too so we came to see Marzena here to find out more."

"One of the scaled warriors with Kotobas were infected too, while still living. Now this egg. Hishka, any ideas how the worms got here? Did Redeye have visitors? Did Talos resurrect Redeye and if so why?

----------


## Ghostfoot

Hishka hisses in anger or perhaps horror as the true nature of the vile worm-infested egg becomes apparent. "It is a foul curse that Redeye and Ilthane tried to inflict upon us. Truly you have my thanks. Here, what is this hidden beneath?" Hishka leans forward and pulls out the wrapped chest as he answers Keston's questions. Meanwhile Marzena stays at the ready, making sure that her squad mates are focused and alert in the lizard caves, sending two of them to investigate the chests on the far side of the chamber.

Unwrapping and opening the various chests reveals a treasure trove of coins and several carefully packed vials. Hishka pushes it toward you "It's yours. You have liberated us from this terror and have more need of these trinkets than our tribe. I fear you may still cross Ilthane's path and perhaps this will see you to defeat that menace. 

Redeye believed that Talos saved him from certain death for a purpose, and that Ilthane was here to help him. He was deceived by that devil dragon who has brought these worms among us".

*Spoiler: loot!*
Show

10 potions
5320 sp
19930 gp
21 pp

----------


## razorback

Zung looks surprised as Hishka finds the hidden chest.
Finally driving the chagrin down, he ask Hishka "What else do you know of Ilthane and this worm infestation?  Where did Ilthane come from?  Was there anything else it spoke of, plans or rumors?" the gnome asks anxiously.

----------


## DrK

Kurnos looks at the others. "There are dark things in this area. Darker by far than I was expecting, even from when we were in the mines a couple of weeks ago."

Prodding with a butt of the club he stirs the charred Worms. "If we take Marzena and head back to town. Then maybe we can get some answers." 

As the chest is opens his eyes widen. It's a lot of gold. Looking at the shaman he asks gently,"What of your tribe Hiska. Will you continue to  attack us or will you give us peace. We do not want to slay anymore of your warriors. We want peace between the town's and your tribe. "

----------


## Cavir

Keston looks at the piles and piles of coins. "Thank you, Hiska, for your understanding. I'm glad we ended this infestation. I do hope Redeye's end is the end of the trouble between our peoples. Be aware we came across the blue feathers so they may be looking to find a weakness here. We'll tell the fort to expect visitors under a truce flag. It is a long trek back. Could we make quarters in a room near the entrance for tonight and start fresh in the morning? "

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Holy Haversacks Batman! 505lbs of coins! A single haversack can only handle 120lbs. Good thing we have the dogs to help. I could take 5k (100lbs) of them in my haversack. Might as well not slow the dogs down too much, plus it's spreading out the load/risk.

Assuming that loot list included the chests on the far left. Resting for spells would be a good thing for Keston and probably Marzena.

----------


## BelGareth

Bron listened as what was unfolding to even them was explained. 

He didn't pretend to understand, but, as he had thought of before, these people, they were...on a task of destiny, he thought. The Muse inside him, thought of epic poems of old, and he had little trouble imagining the group in one, he frowned, trying to sort it all out, and held no warded tongue, or objection to what they were doing, he merely picked up the trident, and stood at the ready, ruminating on the strange news he had received.

----------


## Ghostfoot

Hishka crouches down to speak more closely with wee Kuln "Ilthane is a creature of power, true. Redeye and the tribe were easily swayed by her lies. She came to us years ago from far away just as worms such as these ravaged our hatchlings. She promised aid, and through her presence the plague of worms abated. The dragon spoke of the wizards of the human cities and how they had sent the plague upon us to drive us from our lands. She spoke of revenge and conquest, and Redeye bought every word, building our strength for war. I see now that this was all lies. The dragon had brought the worms and used them to trick us into believing her. She was the cause not the cure."

To Kurnos and Keston he says "The time for fighting between Scaled and Scaleless is over. You humans hold power in words and paper. Tell your leaders at the fort to prepare words that bind us in peace. I will come to them within the week and place my mark on this paper, locking all talons and swords in peace.

You may certainly rest here and begin your trek back tomorrow. We will send some of our scouts with you to keep the Blue Feathers and other beasts at bay."

Marzena agrees "Yes, we should return to Cromm's Hold with haste, and then I must speak with Delfen of these developments. It seems a dark plot indeed is afoot and I shudder to think what may be next".

You spend the night camped in one of the nest chambers. The lizard tribe treats you with a surprisingly edible feast of roasted marsh snakes and sweet roots. Although still hesitant and reserved in your presence some of the warriors put on a show of strength and mock-battles displaying their fighting prowess.

In the morning you depart with a couple of scouts to lead you. Thanks to their skills the trip back is free from conflict. You skirt the webs of the giant swamp spiders and elude a large carnivorous dinosaur. Pteranodons fly overhead but you are able to take cover under foliage. They point out large predatory toads lurking in the reeds waiting to ambush unsuspecting marsh animals.

Toward the end of the following day you finally make out the tower of Cromm's Hold rising from the hillock ahead. The guides wave you forward and disappear back into the swamp to rejoin their tribe...

*Spoiler: resting*
Show

feel free to do any healing or other prep on the two days back

----------


## Cavir

Keston ensures all are fully healed and uses his magic to clean everyone's gear that desired it. The dogs' furs gets a thankful cleaning too. He watches the displays put on by the lizardfolk with enthusiasm.  His thirst for knowledge has him speaking with Hishka that evening on a variety of topics from their customs and history to the dangers of the swamp. Once the lizardfold retire for the night Keston takes his time and figures out the variety of unknown potions collected. Keston is happy to sleep in the chamber, far safer than out in the swamp and he was filled with a sense of pride having helped to stop the worm threat here and create peace. 

With the threat lessened the shepard of magic uses some of his power each day to start identifying the magics the party had gained during this adventure. He spends the days speaking with Marzena. At first he relates their experiences including the Whispering Cairn, Filge, the cults, and the Faceless One. He hopes Marzena will be open about her experiences and how she became employed at Cromm's Hold. If she is a wizard and not a dedicated warmage he'll offer her to make use of either of his spell books for any spells she does not already have. 

With the tower in sight, Keston waves a goodbye to their lizardfolk scouts, straightens his deep blue cape, then continues on to the tower. He observes the state of things around them and at the tower since they have been gone for nearly a week. 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Prestidigitation for cleaning gear and pets.

Potions: IDing is Spellcraft DC 25. I'm at +17 so auto success with Take 10.
Kotobas: 2x potion. Are they all the same? 
Redeye: potion #1
Redeye: potion #2
Egg: 10 potions. Are they all the same?

For both days of travel will prepare 3 castings of Identify (two 1st level plus 2nd level domain) and use them at near the end of each day. Also have a Pearl of Power (1st level), so each day I can recast a Identify spell (now 4 per day):
1) Trident
2) Ivory ring carved interlocking scales
3) Red glass goggles
4) Talos amulet
5) Crude amulet
6) Fingerless studded leather gloves
7) Redeye bracers
8) Talos shield

The coins from the Kotobas, Redeye, and the egg chamber total 20,939.63gp. Granted we need haversacks and the dogs to carry most of it but to make tracking easier, shall we just all claim our share now?
320cp, 75sp, 81gp
51cp, 73sp, 71gp
5320 sp, 19930 gp, 21 pp

Summed up with 5 shares:
74cp
29.6sp
4,016.4gp
4.2pp

----------


## DrK

Kurnos rests happily before looking around the room in the morning. In the dim light, he focuses ad prays for the morning blessings of the earth, wind and sky and the power flows into his body. Purple and blue smoke slowly forming around him as he binds more incarnum into his form.  Purple scales, a long tail, a shimmering crown, golden armplates amongst the melds that coalesce onto his form.

*Spoiler: Melds*
Show


Melds:
Totemist: Shedu crown (totem), wormtail belt, dragon claws
Incarnate: Astral vambraces, Strongheart vest

Spells unchanged




He seeks out the lizard shaman giving him a short bow. "My thanks Hiska. I hope for a long peace between our people. We will not venture far into the swamp I'm sure. THere is little land to farm or things to hunt for commerce.
 If your people wish I'm sure they could trade at the fort. We will speak with the soldiers and arrange a signal so that they know you come in peace."  After some more small talk he leaves taking the pair of massive hounds with him. On the walk back he looks at his friends and the massive sacks of coins and magical treasure. "Is there anything of interest there my friends? We have done well stripping that mad lizard and the dragon of some of their wealth. I feel anything we can use will help us. I feel dark days approaching for us."

He looks about as they walk, hopping onto the back of the monstrous Primus to ride slowly and easily towards the tower, waving a hand above his head to signal their peaceful intent.

----------


## razorback

Kuln nods in understanding, knowing the sway those with power have over those seeking it or some comfort in the cold world.  "We will do what we can to help insure peace between you and the fort." offers, with hope in his voice.

Later, as everyone makes their way back, the gnome ponders what the creatures are and their purpose.
Seeing to everyone's hurts as best he can, he tries to relax a bit, knowing deep down this is just a brief respite before reporting back to the wizard.

----------


## Ghostfoot

As you approach the keep you spy a few soldiers on sentry duty atop the battlements. Given the small number visible, and the wreckage still strewn about the battlefield, it seems that the reinforcements from Daggerford have not yet arrived. 

At the gate the guards salute. You notice them nervously with hands on their weapons and eyes darting to the deepening shadows about. "Sirs, Marzena, welcome! It is good you ave returned. Baroness Cromm will want to see you immediately."

Hustling swiftly past the remaining wretched injured and the few able-bodied soldiers you meet Piann Cromm in her quarters. After formalities you report on the incident at the Redeye tribe lair and the rescue of Marzena and the captive soldiers. At the mention of Hishka's offer of truce she nods thoughtfully. "A pleasing development. There will be much to work through, but a cessation of hostilities is a welcome development.

I'm afraid we have a more pressing issue though. Something - some_things_ - stalk the keep. One of those captive scalies was infected. Vile little green worms crawled out of it and sought out new hosts. Anyone they got to succumbed if they were lucky or otherwise became a new host, . The men fought as back best they could but the things are horrific and unkillable. We barricaded them in the dungeons but they keep breaking out and dragging my men off to their doom. I don't know how much longer we can hold them back." She looks at you grimly.

----------


## Chambers

*Jhann*

*"Out of one fire, into the next..."* Jhann says to himself when the commander tells them of the keep's latest woes. *"Unkillable? Not if it bleeds. It has been a long, tiresome journey. Some of us are not used to traveling in such conditions and may require a few hours of sleep, but I'll stand watch with your guards until those with brighter minds can figure a solution."*

----------


## DrK

*Kurnos*

Kurnos and the massive hounds no at Jhaan's words, although he is quite fresh from his travels and his spells are all up to scratch and ready to be used. His incarnum vest and braces glimmering along with the claws and purple scaled belt. "I can stand the watch with you also Jhaan. We aren't that tired". He looks at Marzena, "Can you tell us more on these foul beasts and what they may entail and cause danger to us? Your knowledge on these matters was one of the reasons we were coming in here in the first place.""

heading in he looks at the guards. "How many of the beasts are there and where have you got them contained?"

----------


## razorback

Kuln blanches as he hears of the description of the creatures from Marzena.  With a sigh as he thinks of a cot to rest and a warm meal, he shrugs.  "I'll join the both of you.  You need to have someone there that will be able to notice these creatures skulking about." he says with a weary grin.

----------


## Cavir

Keston had been hoping for better news upon reaching the tower, so much so he wasn't best prepared for significant fighting. He had been looking forward to detailed discussions late into the night with Delfen and Marzena. He could still do his part though. He had Mystra herself backing him!

"We do know the worms burn. Torches would be useful against the worms trying to infect others. Let your people know that. Have there been signs of organized strategy from the infected? Has anyone tried a Detect Evil to see if that will detect who is infected? I will ready one tomorrow. Otherwise, I'm willing to press on. Do you have a map we can use? We'd like to know the problem locations and where your people are stationed so we can work with that."

----------


## BelGareth

Bron is troubled by the strange revelations bought to him by his fortuitous rescuers, but he cannot stop thinking of how he has so fallen in with this company. It was a certain sense of...destiny to it, and for the first time in a long time, he smiled at the irony of it all.

He cleaned his sword, and rested as they traveled, managing to keep up and assist where needed. As they approached the tower, he was quiet, watching, studying, as he always was. He perked up at hearing of 'unkillable' monsters, nothing was unkillable, he had studied that particular theory well.

*"Are they undead? Have you tried holy water, or other means of holy weaponry?"*

He piped up again, *"I am also ready, if we do not need rest, then perhaps we should go prepare for our fight with these monsters?"*

----------


## Ghostfoot

Marzena addresses Kurnos' question regarding the creatures, "Nay there is little I can add for now. There have been tales from some of the travellers on the roads around here about worm-ridden living corpses. I heard enough to believe that these rumours were true. I had sought to investigate further and to confer with Delfen but the rising of the lizard folk prevented further effort."

Baroness Cromm and her guards fill in the rest of the details of the recent troubles. "There's at least three of them down there now, in the lower level. Here, let me sketch you a map. We've tried to block the door but it's not going to hold. They seem to possess a dim cunning - rather than mindless destruction they focus on grabbing anyone too slow and dragging them off. It's like they're trying to pick us off one by one, and growing their numbers at the same time."

"No we haven't tried _detect evil_, or have any holy water. We have no clerics with us here right now." 

"They sure look like they're undead. But they do seem to be more intelligent than mindless shambling zombies. I don't know what they are"

At that comment there is a a crash of splintering wood and a terrified shriek from below "Grim! They got Grim! He's done fer!"

*Spoiler: Map*
Show



If you choose to help, you descend the stairs and start at I9


*=> Party*

----------


## Cavir

Keston grimaces. "Four now it seems. That map is quite useful, thank you. Perhaps Marzena and Delfen can cover the door here in case they get past us."

"We know they are there and they have a limited area to hide in but will be able to hit us from multiple sides. Use some of those protection potions we've been hanging on to?"   The cleric of Mystra casts a protection spell covering the party, the wizards, and the guards holding the entrance to the area below. With loaded aspergillum in one hand and a wand in the other, Keston is ready to follow in the midst of the party.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Cast Divine Protection. +1 Morale to AC and Saves. 5 minutes.

We've been collecting potions of Shield of Faith. Perhaps time to use them?

Useful items: 
Scroll of Hide from Undead (1 person 10 min)
Sanctuary (item and spell)
Scroll of Magic Weapon
Scroll of Web
Wand of Sound Burst (in hand)

----------


## razorback

As Kuln stands listening and waiting for Jhann and Kurnos, he hears the crash.  Rushing down the stairs, he yells out.  "Come on!" as he pulls one of his swords.

*Spoiler*
Show



Move to I-7 and survey his surroundings.

----------


## BelGareth

As kuln moves to the right, Bron hefts his new shield and goes left, making sure the area is secure, and there are no surprises.

*Spoiler*
Show


Moves to J11

Bron
HP's: 37/37
AC: 24
Effects: Divine Protection (+1 saves and AC)

----------


## Chambers

*Jhann*

*"Right behind you!"* Jhann shouts to Kuln as follows the gnome down the stairs and around the corner. He pauses to quaff a potion, sword raised and ready.

*Spoiler*
Show

Move to H8, drink one of the Potions of Shield of Faith. What's the +deflection bonus?

Readied Maneuvers: Death Mark, Revitalizing Strike, White Raven Tactics, Fire Riposte, Burning Blade
Granted Maneuvers: [roll]1d5[/roll[, (1d4)[*3*] (Fire Riposte, White Raven Tactics)
Newly Granted Maneuver: (1d3)[*3*] (Burning Blade)

----------


## DrK

*Kurnos*

The druid curses, essentia flowing into the protective melds as purple scales strengthen and the crackling vambraces flicker into life. He looks to the others, "No rest for the wicked my friends. Come, let's save poor Grim."

He pauses briefly, a spell embracing him and Primus. Both growing additional muscular clawed arms as the aspect of the girallion settles upon them, Kurnod holding his long wooden shield in one claw. That done the trio race down the stairs, dogs sniffing the air to locate poor Grim. The massive dire wolf squeezing down before taking a position in the small room standing protectively beside the small Kuln


*Spoiler: Kurnos*
Show



Kurnos / Primus / Secundus
+ move downstairs to around F6 or so 


Shedu crown (totem)
1E Wormtail belt
Dragon claws
1E Astral vambraces
1E Strongheart vest

Effects
Girallions blessing 70 minutes (K/P only) 
Divine protection (+1 saves/AC) 
Energy Aura

Kurnos:
AC 23 FF21 Touch 12 +3 NA (belt) = 26
Saves +8/8/8
HPs 46/46 

Primus:
AC 20 FF 18, Touch 11 +3 NA (belt) = 23
Saves +10/7/6
HPs 66/66

Secundus
AC 23 FF 20, Touch 13, +3 NA (belt) = 26
Saves +9/8/5 Evasion
HPs 49/49
Effect:

----------


## Ghostfoot

Rushing down you push past the cowering guards to the abandoned and smashed barricade. A heavy door leads down to the darkened rooms below. Moving down you notice occasional small splashes of blood on the walls. Mostly dried now it attests to signs of struggle and fighting.

The steps lead down into a kitchen area, with a large fireplace, long tables and broad barrels. Pots and pans hang from the walls and rafters above. All is eerily silent, but you know that all is not as peaceful as it seems. The dogs hackles raise as they sense foulness all about that challenges their adherence to the natural order. 

Shadows dance and flit about the cluttered chamber and suddenly with horrific moans moving shapes shamble forth from the darkness...with tabards and armour indicating their past lives as soldiers of the keep the vile creatures that shuffle forth are a frightening sight to behold! Rotted and shriveled flesh hangs from their faces and bones, and their hands are almost talon-like with bony claws reaching out. Most horrific, a multitude of wriggling green worms writhes in and out of each creatures skull orifices and crawl dripping from their outstretched arms and ruined torsos.

*Spoiler: rolls & info*
Show

4x DC14 Will saves for everybody please, one for each undead sack of maggots (ew!). Failure means panicked as per fear. Feel free to use Action Points if you wish (one per save max, but as many in a round as you want to). 

Who's got the light? Are you using Keston's Cap of Focusing Fire?




> drink one of the Potions of Shield of Faith. What's the +deflection bonus?


They'll be +2 AC

initiative
Keston (1d20-1)[5]
Kurnos (1d20+2)[17]
Kuln (1d20+5)[6]
Jhaan (1d20+1)[7]
Bron (1d20+1)[21]
Spawn (1d20-1)[16]

There is a wall between I9 & I10 so Keston is not currently threatened.

Spawn are _not_ flat-footed. They have used the surprise round to close.

*Spoiler: Map*
Show




*=> Bron, Kurnos & pets*

----------


## DrK

*Kurnos*

The stench of wrongness raised the hackles on Kurnos's neck even as the dogs both felt the same. Kurnos glared in horror at the monstrostities coming at them, a wave of fear washing over him that he was barely able to resist as both dogs howled and barked to resist the effect. Only the calming effect of Jhaan and the blessings of the gods keeping Kurnos and Secundus from fleeing. With a snarl he leapt forward shield blocking the nearest as he clawed at it repeatedly even as the dogs went to savage and rip the undead creatures apart. 

*Spoiler: Kurnos et al*
Show



Secundus to F4
Kurnos to E5
Primus (top left) to F5

Secundus vs G4
atk (1d20+8)[*10*] dam (1d6+4)[*9*] trip (1d20+4)[*15*] vs (1d20)[*10*]
dragon claws (1d20+6)[*21*] dam (1d6+3)[*5*]
dragon claws (1d20+6)[*26*] dam (1d6+3)[*6*]
+4 to hit if tripped

Primus 
bite vs E6 (1d20+14)[*31*] dam (1d8+13)[*14*] trip (1d20+13)[*20*] vs (1d20)[*8*]
dragon claws vs G4 (1d20+12)[*28*] dam (1d8+5)[*10*]
dragon claws vs G4 (1d20+12)[*30*] dam (1d8+5)[*6*]
Girallion claws vs G4 (1d20+12)[*23*] dam (1d6+5)[*7*]
Girallion claws vs G4 (1d20+12)[*29*] dam (1d6+5)[*11*]
+4 to hit if tripped
if 2 claws then REND (2d6+13)[*20*]

Kurnos vs E6
dragon claw (1d20+8)[*18*] dam (1d6+5)[*9*]
girallion claw (1d20+8)[*9*] dam (1d4+4)[*8*] 
girallion claw (1d20+8)[*27*] dam (1d4+4)[*5*] 
+4 to hit if been tripped
if 2 claws then REND (2d4+6)[*11*]


1E Shedu crown (totem)
1E Wormtail belt
Dragon claws
1E Astral vambraces
1E Strongheart vest

Effects
Girallions blessing 70 minutes (K/P only) 
Divine protection (+1 saves/AC) 
Energy Aura
Jhaan's Aura +4 vs Fear

Kurnos:
AC 23 FF21 Touch 12 +3 NA (belt) = 26
Saves +8/8/8
HPs 46/46 

Primus:
AC 20 FF 18, Touch 11 +3 NA (belt) = 23
Saves +10/7/6
HPs 66/66

Secundus
AC 23 FF 20, Touch 13, +3 NA (belt) = 26
Saves +9/8/5 Evasion
HPs 49/49
Effect:

----------


## BelGareth

Bron felt good, he had a new shield, he was along with a group of very capable adventurers, for the first time in his life, he had found new meaning in helping others, what could go wrong?

He turned the corner as he ran down to help along with the others, and came face to face with a living nightmare, all noble deeds of chivalry and altruism fled from him like a storm rinsing him clean of his false begotten ideals.

He didnt just see the dead man before him, worms wriggling inside his his frame, but death itself, the inevitable approach of time marching on, reaching out, and caressing him.

He had to flee, had to outrun death, he couldt let it touch him.

Without a thought, he turned around and with all his energy, ran back up the stairs, leaving his sword and shield, all thoughts gone from him, except the insatiable need to flee deaths ugly, horrible caress.

----------


## Ghostfoot

With a snarl Kurnos and the hounds leap forward tearing into the corpse creatures ina a shower of worms and gore. As the bodies fall, dismembered, worms drip from the hide of the dogs but several wriggle and worm their way about Kurnos' clothing, seeking the warmth of nearby living flesh.

Bron, mindless with fear, ducks past the approaching horrors and pushes his way past Keston. As he does one reaches out a wasted limb, worms flying ina  spray and one latching on to his collar wriggling about next to his soft skin! Heedless, Bron dashes away to 'safety' upstairs.

The remaining two creatures lope forward, lashing out at anyone nearby. Kuln is struck for *8* damage and Keston for *11* damage each strike flinging vile worms about to wriggle and burrow wherever they can!

*Spoiler: rolls & info*
Show

Since Kurnos attached with natural weapons, and has insufficient natural armour rating:
worm vs Kurnos (1d20+6)[18] *Hit*
worm vs Kurnos (1d20+6)[22] *Hit*
worm vs Kurnos (1d20+6)[7]
worm vs Kurnos (1d20+6)[23] *Hit*

AoO worm vs Bron touch attack (1d20+6)[11] *Hit*

slam vs Kuln (1d20+7)[24] damage (1d6+6)[8] + worm
slam vs Keston (1d20+7)[26] damage (1d6+6)[11] + worm

3 worms on Kurnos & 1 each on Bron, Kuln & Keston. You _can_ attack these worms as normal, if you wish to.

*Spoiler: Map*
Show




*=> Party*

----------


## Cavir

Bron's escape knocked Keston to the side, opening up for him getting hit by one of the spawn. First he calls out to his allies. "Bron has fled back up the stairs. There's two of them over here." Second he calls out to his divine mistress. *"Mystra, send these things away!"*

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Turn undead with AP for CL 5
check: (1d20+5)[*23*] (CHA+Religion) -> +4 = max 9HD creatures
damage: (2d6+8)[*18*] (Level+CHA) -> 18HD worth

"you dont need line of sight to a target, but you do need line of effect."

Maybe we'll get lucky and the worms will count as undead too  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## razorback

Kuln, writhes in fear of the creatures as the bite and slam him.  He flails about as he tries to make his escape, fear and pain driving the gnome mad as he runs up the stairs screaming.

----------


## Chambers

*Jhann*

*"Take heart friends!"* Jhann shouts to no avail as the supernatural fear takes over his companions. Snarling at the vile monsters Jhann steps forward with his flaming sword, ready to end their cursed existence.

*Spoiler*
Show

5ft step to I8.
Swift: Burning Blade
Full Attack.

Attack (1d20+9)[*17*]
Damage (2d6+4)[*13*] magic slashing damage and (1d6+6)[*10*] fire damage

Attack (1d20+4)[*17*]
Damage (2d6+4)[*13*] magic slashing damage and (1d6+6)[*12*] fire damage

HP 61/61
AC 23

Readied Maneuvers: *Death Mark, Revitalizing Strike*, White Raven Tactics, Fire Riposte, Burning Blade
Granted Maneuvers: Fire Riposte, White Raven Tactics, Burning Blade
Newly Granted Maneuver (End of Turn):(1d2)[*1*]
Expended Maneuvers: Burning Blade

----------


## DrK

Kurnos yelped in surprise as the worms attached to his body, although he was relieved to see the combination of fur and glown worm scales protecting his pet dogs. "Beware, don't get too close to them!"  he shouts by way of warning to his colleagues. 

With him and Primus he seeks to  tear the Worms freeashe whistles sending Secundus around  the side to attack the rear of the strange vile Kyuss touched undead. 

*Spoiler: Kurnos*
Show



Energy aura - fire 2 vs works from Jhaans aura

Secundus to K8
Kurnos to F6
Primus (top left) to G5

Secundus vs J8
atk (1d20+8)[*13*] dam (1d6+4)[*10*] trip (1d20+4)[*11*] vs (1d20)[*10*] 
+4 to hit if tripped

Primus vs the Worms 
bite vs  (1d20+14)[*33*] dam (1d8+13)[*19*] 
dragon claws vs  (1d20+12)[*17*] dam (1d8+5)[*12*] 
dragon claws vs  (1d20+12)[*24*] dam (1d8+5)[*10*] 
Girallion claws vs  (1d20+12)[*19*] dam (1d6+5)[*8*] 
Girallion claws vs (1d20+12)[*16*] dam (1d6+5)[*8*] 


Kurnos vs Worms 
dragon claw (1d20+8)[*28*] dam (1d6+5)[*11*] 
girallion claw (1d20+8)[*23*] dam (1d4+4)[*5*] 
girallion claw (1d20+8)[*28*] dam (1d4+4)[*7*] 
+4 to hit if been tripped



1E Shedu crown (totem)
1E Wormtail belt
Dragon claws
1E Astral vambraces
1E Strongheart vest

Effects
Girallions blessing 70 minutes (K/P only) 
Divine protection (+1 saves/AC) 
Energy Aura
Jhaan's Aura +4 vs Fear

Kurnos:
AC 23 FF21 Touch 12 +3 NA (belt) = 26
Saves +8/8/8
HPs 46/46 

Primus:
AC 20 FF 18, Touch 11 +3 NA (belt) = 23
Saves +10/7/6
HPs 66/66

Secundus
AC 23 FF 20, Touch 13, +3 NA (belt) = 26
Saves +9/8/5 Evasion
HPs 49/49
Effect:

----------


## Ghostfoot

As Keston's resolve drive the vile creatures to cower in fear Jhaan and Secondus make short work of them, the foul zombies quickly taken apart. As the disgusting worms wriggle about Kurnos and Secondus are able to clear them from themselves and the fearful Kuln, squashing them flat.

Keston and Bron are less fortunate, and even as panicked Bron is grabbed and held firm by a group of friendly soldiers they each feel a stab of discomfort and take *1* damage as the writhing green things burrow beneath their skin and wriggle through their flesh. "He's done fer!""He's going to turn into one of them!""Quick, kill 'im now" from the sounds of it the soldiers have seen what happens to their poor companions and intend to put Susebron out of his misery! "Stand back, men. Here hold still" Baroness Cromm steps forward blade in hand and with a few expert twists she has the repugnant worm out of Bron with little hurt. As it twists and writhes she hurls it to the ground and crushes it underfoot.

*Spoiler: info*
Show

Gotta love these things! They remind me of old school rot grubs



The worms are now burrowing through your bodies toward your tasty brains and can no longer be attacked directly  :Small Big Grin: . A DC20 Heal will extract one.

ETA to brains entree:
Keston (1d4)[*3*] rounds
Bron (1d4)[*2*] rounds


*=> Party*

----------


## Cavir

Keston drops his morningstar, grabs his dagger and starts to cutting away at at his own skin to get at the worm burrowing inside him. "Uhh. Owww! Quick, help me dig it out or cast Guidance on me!"

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Will wait til the end of the round to see if there is help, then a heal check.
Heal (1d20+6)[*14*] (+help if any)
Taking damage either way?

Hey... would turning Gaseous leave it behind? Will probably be important to know at some point.

----------


## Cavir

Keston fails to stop the worm's wriggling underneath his skin and it continues to work its up his arm. His voice showing great concern but not quite panic yet. "I doubt anyone has Remove Disease/Curse, Dispel Evil, or Neutralize Poison spell that could help but now would be the time to surprise me. I don't care how deep you have to cut, but cut it out or help me cut do it! Mystra guide me!"

----------


## DrK

*Kurnos*

Kurnos runs across to Keston, claws flexed ready to tear free the offending worm to see the hole in Keston's side. Looking at with a slight edge of worry he shouts for help - "With my claws I'd worry about eviscerating Keston. Someone with nimble fingers please try and help him..."

*Spoiler: Kurnos*
Show


Aid anther DC 10 untrained (1d20+3)[*22*] (+(1d6)[*3*] AP if needed)
to give +2 to someone else....

----------


## Chambers

*Jhann*

*"I'm no healer friend, but those things surely can't stand the heat."* Jhann says and everyone feels the protective warding drop away. Moments later his greatsword leaps into flame. *"It won't burn for long so be quick about it!"*

*Spoiler*
Show

Offering his flaming greatsword as a means to burn the worms under the skin by placing the flat of the burning blade against the arm.

Aid Another (Heal): (1d20-1)[*10*]

----------


## Cavir

Keston is grateful for the personal aid from his allies. "As long as the surgery doesn't kill me, I don't care about the pain. Better than dying!"  He explains to the others on how to best proceed in case he gets delirious from the pain. Kurnos' claw slices skin to create an opening for Jhann's burning blade to peel it out. Keston grits his teeth then yells in pain, but time is running out.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Healing DC 20. Skill @ +6, +4 from 2x Aid Other plus Action Point.
(1d20+10)[*23*] + (1d6)[*5*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

The next few moments are bloody and grim. Kurnos slices along his shoulder as the worm writhes and wriggles rapidly underneath Keston's skin. With Jhaan to support him Keston begins to dig about in his own flesh. The worm twists desperately trying to hide among the corded muscles but Keston manages to get his hand in there and firmly grasp the blood-slick thing. Consciousness dimming from the pain he flings it to the ground where the flat of a flaming greatsword ends the threat. 

As Keston recovers Kuln and Bron rejoin the group, supernatural fear still a memory but no longer overwhelming them. A quick sweep of the basement confirms that no more of the undead horrors remain and as news of your efforts reaches the weary troops above there is a great cheer of relief coupled with a cry of hope from the battlements "Reinforcements! They're here!"

The ranks of fresh soldiers and healers file into Cromm's Hold, quickly relieving the tired defenders and tending to the many wounded. In the midst of them rides the welcome sight of the wizard Delfen atop his tome-laden pony.

*Spoiler: Delfen Ondabar*
Show


 

"Delfen!" cries Marzena, a relieved smile upon her face "It is good to see you again!". 

With the hustle and bustle of activity all around you all make your way to Baroness Cromm's chambers where a table laden with bread, mead and other welcome nourishments is prepared. Marzena and Delfen join you to discuss and debrief all that has occurred of late...

*Spoiler: next steps*
Show

Ew. 

1 hp damage from the home surgery.

Plenty of time to rest/ recover overnight now. 

That's the end of that "chapter" of Age of Worms. Well done! Next we'll be on to something quite different again  :Small Big Grin: 

Let me add up the XP...

----------


## DrK

*Kurnos*

The druid breathes a sigh of relief as the worm is burned out if his friend. He shakes his head, "A nasty business. The more we see of this Kyuss and it's creatures the bleaker I feel things are becoming. Are you well Keston", he reaches down and invigorates the wound, flesh knitting and sealing.
*Spoiler: lesser vigour*
Show


Moot point as its in story mode but 16hp



The cheers from above lead him and his hunting hounds upstairs and he nods to Delfen. "Well met master Delfen. Fear not, the lizardman threat has been quashed." Letting the mage in he asks out some lumps of meat to feed the hounds settling both in one of the stables, happy they can defend themselves, especially as all the lizard flesh seems to have made Primus even bigger.

Joining the others for dinner and the Lady of the tower he first wages and  changes into some fresh green and brown clothes - the other set soaked with blood and gore. Taming his wild hair and removing the customary mask he heads for dinner. Nodding to the others he greets Lady Cromm, Delfen and Marzena. "We had sought you out Mistress Marzena, Delfen said you may no more of these Worms and Kyuss?".

----------


## Cavir

Keston grimaced in pain as he watched Kurnos slice open his shoulder. He had to watch in order to keep the worm in sight. His own blood spurting and the pain was not something he was trained for. He did not travel all the way from Aglarond just to die from a little green worm. He used all his willpower to stay focused.  It worked! Praise his friends and Mystra! Mystra's touch closed the wound and Kurnos' touch finished healing that and other wounds. All that was left was the splattered blood. 

After happily reuniting with Marzena and Delfen, Keston uses his basic magics to tidy up the party after their trip into the marsh and the fight below the keep.  Joining everyone at the dinner table, Keston is excited to learn from the two skilled wizards.

----------


## BelGareth

It was all a blur.

He couldn't recall much, just that he only now had regained conscious control of his body, he was like a prisoner inside his mind, not being able to move, or act upon his own thoughts.

Something...something had overpowered him, and his mind had crumbled like a badly built wall upon the pressure of it, behind the vast power of mortal life, the threat of imminent danger, and he had buckled like a cheap bridge.

Shame riddled him with guilt and anger, pain and frustration washed over him waves as he watched his now friend, being cut open and the worm ripped out. He stood, almost frozen, a stark contradiction to the most recent events that led him to flee.

He could barley think about it, his mind tried to block him out of the thoughts, realizing them for what they were, a sickness, an infection that would only make the body worse. He shunted them back somewhere, where he could process them better at an appropriate time.

He smiled meekly as Keston recovers and his eyes walk over him. 

He hadn't been long with them, and he had already failed them..._Perhaps they would want to get rid of me?_ he thought, as the newcomer, whom they all seemed to know came into view. He stood in the back, keeping to himself, and his thoughts.

----------


## Ghostfoot

The debate is robust and vigorous as Marzena explains to Delfen and the rest of you what she knows of the worms. She recounts the history of the lizard tribes and how plagues of worms had occurred in generations past. That there have been further unsubstantiated reports of worm-riddled walking corpses indicating that the plague may well be more widespread than simply the lizardfolk of the swamp. You speak up and describe the infected lizardfolk that you encountered, the infested cavern of the dragon Ilthane, the dragon egg filled with worms and the draconic kobold guardians evidently placed to ensure that the tribes offspring would all be infected. Delfen mentions the cultists of the Ebon Triad and you relate your encounters with these fanatics.

Baroness Cromm frowns at the peaceful development with the Redeye tribe, clearly hesitant to put to much faith in any promise of peace with her long-time enemies. Nevertheless, with Cromm's Hold weakened and her troops in no state to take any offensive action she reluctantly concedes that the message of truce be acted upon. A messenger is sent to the Lords of Waterdeep informing them of events and requesting a negotiator be sent to progress the relationship.

As the night wears on Delfen continues to inquire but you sense that any great insights remain out of grasp. He mutters about "consulting his books" back at his tower. His frustration is evident as you all retire for the evening.

....................................

Next morning, you all prepare for the short trip back to Daggerford with Delfen and Marzena. Baroness Cromm and the grateful troops bid you farewell as you make your way back east. The discussions continue for the whole journey along the trail and as the summer sun starts to lower in the sky you see the rickety sprawl of Daggerford ahead.

Getting in to town you pick your way through the gamblers, miners and wretches and ensconce yourselves in Delfen's home. The wizards continue their debate and you are left to order food and drink to keep everyone going. 

Eventually Delfen turns to you with a sigh, "There's more here that I just can't make sense of. I feel that we are on the cusp of something momentous, something that threatens far more than just this community. Here, I have compiled all of our discoveries, clues and suspicions. There is a sage I know in Waterdeep, a friend of mine named Dagsumn. Will you take this information to him and see if he can shed any light? It pains me to say it, but he has a far sharper mind than I for this sort of investigation."

----------


## DrK

*Kurnos*

The druid listens intently over the next few days as they investigate the source of the strange worms, the Ebon Triad and the behaviour of the lizard tribes. At Delfens request Kurnos nods. ",Of course Magister. We can all feel something is happening and it's clearly of an ill wind."

He looks at the others "It's a short trip to the city, aside from food and water are we ready to leave?"

*Spoiler: to the city!*
Show



Yup, I'm ready to go.

----------


## BelGareth

Bron nods his assent, silently brooding is own personal failures.

----------


## razorback

Kuln nods in agreement with the others.  "I think you have the right of it, though I don't know if I would call it so much as momentous as dire, but to each his own.  I will travel to Waterdeep and seek out your friend."

----------


## Cavir

Keston takes in the wealth of information with a thirst for knowledge. The next morning the cleric discovers a new gift from Mystra. The blessing is further encouragement to him that he is on the right track even with the dark news of the worms. He reveals the gift to the party and the wizards. "Waterdeep? Wonderful! I've always wanted to see the city. I just hope the worms have not found their way there."

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Would love to use the Arcane Sight on the wizards, but I'll play nice :)

----------


## Ghostfoot

"I too know of a sage, a wise man in Calimport who may be able to help. I will leave you to investigate in Waterdeep while I follow up in my homeland. May our paths cross again." After many hearty farewells and promises to meet again Jhaan departs for the long journey south to Calimshan.

The next day your party says it's further farewells, this time to Delfen and Marzena. Setting off on the ~5 day trip to Waterdeep you have one last glance at the disheveled town of Daggerford before heading off north along the Trade Way. 

A cool ocean breeze blows in from the Sword Coast to the west, making for comfortable travel as you walk in the fine spring day. The ancient trees of Ardeep Forest fill the vista to the east of the Way.

As the sun wanes in the late afternoon you spy the smoke of a campfire ahead and next to the road in a well-used rest stop a sturdy dwarf is visible.

*Spoiler: Enter Har Ironeater*
Show

Chambers, time to intro Har

----------


## DrK

Kurnos

Travelling with the others Kurnos lopes along looking wolfy with his ragged clothing and purple scaled body with his pack of two (one massive, one merely big) wolves. He raises a hand in greetings, strong voice shouting "Greetings traveller. Ware on the road. Monsters and other beasts frequent these marshes and the lizards are restless, ".

----------


## Cavir

Keston

With Kurnos leading the way, Keston is happy to have reached a rest stop after traveling all day. As Krunos also takes the lead with the dwarf up ahead, Keston makes use of his Arcane Sight from further back in the group to take notice of the dwarf and to see if there are any others out of sight.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Are all of Har's spells put to Runes except for Explosive Runes? If so I'm guessing that's the only castable spell that applies for Arcane Sight.

----------


## razorback

As the others move towards the dwarf to greet, Kuln, slows a bit as he watches the surrounding area.  Not necessarily wary of the dwarf, but that the lone dwarf with a campfire might have brought uninvited guests that might be on the cusp of showing themselves.  And, of the dwarf, a bit.
Once sure that they aren't about to be swarmed by devils know what, he goes to greet the dwarf with the others, a dark but mischievous look on his face.  "Yes, lizards and other beasts.  Maybe, since its getting near that time, we can make camp together, for each other protection,eh?"

----------


## Ghostfoot

A flicker of movement in the trees nearby suddenly turns the scene much less welcoming. To the left and right scruffy men with crossbows lean out to cover the area. The dwarf grins with an evil look in his eye.

"Aye, that'll be close enough fer you lot. Just be poppin' yer valuables down where'n ye be standin' and ye can be on yer way. Can't have ye lumbered down wit' all dat there shiny stuff. Robbers might catch ye."

The miscreant dwarf drums his fingers impatiently on the hilt of his shortsword.

*Spoiler: stuff*
Show

No sign of Chambers so let's have a fight  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## DrK

*Kurnos*

Kurnos stops, head tilted in surprise as he looks left and right at his colleague's. "Did I hear him correctly? Did he threaten us and thinks he will rib us." He looks at the massive dogs before shouting back to the dwarf. 

"Move aside traveller. We have important business to be about and no time to dally with bandits "

----------


## razorback

The wiry gnome looks at the dwarf and his friends, eyes drawn together, as Kurnos speaks.
"The only thing of value I have are these swords... so, if you want them in your neck or your gut, just let me know."

----------


## BelGareth

Bron frowns.

Thats weird. Everyone assumed this dwarf to be friendly, and now he was _threatening them?_

He shook his head, standing there with his arms crossed.

*"Apparently so Mighty Kurnos."* he stepped forward, looking and speaking to the dwarf *"I'm not sure who you are, but you're making a mistake, this lot is not to be trifled with, I have seen them personally, take care of an entire Lizardfolk abode. Defeating you will be a midday warmup. You should drop your weapons and flee before I can no longer hold them back."*

*Spoiler*
Show


*Intimidate* - (1d20+16)[*34*]




> Opposed by the targets modified level check (1d20 + character level or Hit Dice + targets Wisdom bonus [if any] + targets modifiers on saves against fear). If you beat your targets check result, you may treat the target as friendly, but only for the purpose of actions taken while it remains intimidated.

----------


## Ghostfoot

One of the grimy crossbowmen calls out nervously to the dwarf "Ah...boss. That ain't no pony. You sure 'bout this?"  

The dwarf rubs his eyes and squints into the setting sun, trying to get a better look as Primus utters a low growl bunching ready to defend his master. As his bleary eyes focus he pales and reaches out to steady himself as he properly takes in the 'travelers' he sought to abuse.

"Oh, no trouble 'ere. We was just havin' a laff, that's all. Ye'll be off to slay dragons or such. Maybe you consort with 'em. None o' my business. As you were. We'll be off now." He starts slowly moving backward clearly looking to bolt at any opportunity.

----------


## Cavir

Keston moves up closer to the front of the group. "Yes, you are wise to get a good look at these beasts. They are overly protective of us. Which of you think you can outrun them? Try to run and they'll cut you down. Try to shoot them and- " His eyes turn to a magical glowing white. "I'll use Mystra's Might to bring the trees alive to stomp you. If you want to live, put your weapons down and take a knee."

----------


## BelGareth

Looking to Keston, he nods *"Are we looking for sport today or should we let them go do you think?"* he says, slight smile half across his face.

Turning back to them, *"Eh, I'm not seeing anything worth the effort, we should let them go, they're free to harass whoever else goes down this way."*

At the same time, a shadowy form appears near the dwarf, with raised hackles it seems to growl, though, no noise comes from the shadow.

----------


## Cavir

Keston answers quietly. "Not looking for a fight. Letting them goes leaves them to ravage other travelers which I do not favor. Escorting a bunch of prisoners to the next town will hamper our more critical mission. I'll relent to what you all decide, though I think we should at least take and smash their crossbows so they can't hit us again down the road a ways."

----------


## razorback

Kuln, face dark and mirthless, slowly begins to circle the way the dwarf looks to escape, as Keston speaks.

----------


## DrK

*Kurnos*

Behind his battered mask Kurnos looks to Keston, pausing before nodding and speaking quietly, his incarnum shimmering and crackling in the weak sunlight. "You are right Keston, it would not be fair to others to leave them to prey on other travelers. It will not take long to disperse this rabble, it shall not hamper our long term goals..." He looks at the dwarf and then at the crossbowman in the woods before whispering to the others. "Shall I take my pack into the wood to flush out the quail?"

----------


## Ghostfoot

The three brigands look at each other for guidance as the threats are made. Kuln slowly starts circling around to the left, moving quietly toward the thicker undergrowth. The dwarf's eyes dart to him, looking just beyond and hinting at some sort of dark treachery. The dwarf makes to speak "Ah wouldn't be -" The hint is enough, Kuln sliding his foot carefully forward on the next step and just barely avoiding stepping into a cunningly concealed pit filled with murderous spikes!! The dwarf merely shrugs half-heartedly at the near miss.

At that moment a long, loud howl echoes through the trees. From the sound of it, something large and hungry is nearby. It is shortly answered by several more howls coming from multiple different directions, and close!

*Spoiler: The howling*
Show

It sounded like wolves!
*Spoiler: All except Kuln*
Show

But it definitely wasn't wolves - something else!!
*Spoiler: Susebron & Keston*
Show

Worgs!!!



*Spoiler: rolls*
Show


Kuln Ref save DC20 (1d20+10)[18] + AP (1d6)[3]

Knowledge Arcana
Susebron (1d20+12)[14]
Kurnos (1d20+3)[7]
Keston (1d20+16)[19]
Kuln (1d20+5)[7]

Knowledge Nature
Susebron (1d20+3)[20]
Kurnos (1d20+11)[31]
Keston (1d20+10)[19]
Kuln (1d20+4)[9]


"What's that?"
"Screw it, I'm outta here!"
"Forget this!"

The three brigands panic at the predatory howling and start whirling about looking for the best way to flee!

*=> Party*

----------


## Cavir

The discussion is immediately ended with the sound of howling. Keston's eyes see the bandits looking to bolt more so now while his ears pick out what is coming.

"Worgs!" He directs his voice to the bandits. "You can't outrun worgs. Turn your weapons outward and fight as a group if you want to live." The cleric pauses while he thinks his readied spells. He casts one which creates a brief glimmer of magic 10 feet around him then speaks to the group while pulling out a wand. "Keep close to me. Circle up and stick together. Who wants to be enlarged?"

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Cast Magic Circle against Evil. 10' range from Keston. Lasts 1 hour.
Pull out wand of Enlarge (2 charges left). (Have another Enlarge Wand...)

----------


## razorback

"You rat... you knew..." Kuln says with a mixture of anger and indignation as the others hear the howls and Keston calls out.
Doing a double take and blinking, he turns to the dwarf with fire in his eyes.  "Best you run away with your little friends and hope that these Worgs don't hunt the weak like you do.
  And hope our paths never come across again." as he moves in with the group and sheaths his swords, taking his crossbow out and loading it.

----------


## BelGareth

*"worgs? Here?"* bron manages to say surprised.

He nods to kurston as he moves closer, *"I'm sure I could do some damage if I was bigger."* He says, brandishing his bastard sword, eyes on the tree line.

----------


## DrK

*Kurnos*

Kurnos looks at the others and shrugs. "Worgs, an oddity.  But these I will hunt happily. I do not like worgs, they kill for fun."  He shakes his head slightly, as he stretches out his hands. His claws crackling and extending slightly as they grow more sharp.

*Spoiler: Kurnos*
Show


Wolves return to him
Cast Jagged tooth on claws - share with Primus

----------


## Ghostfoot

They're on you quicker than you has hoped! Dark shapes flitting through the shadowy woods but they were just the decoys as others burst from cover fierce slavering dark wolves with beady eyes testifying their wicked and intelligent nature.



Two rush the panicked brigands while another three bound at speed toward the party. One bears down at Kuln the creature clearly spotting a small tasty morsel _<thwick!>_ the ground beneath it gives way as it plunges into the pit trap that almost caught the gnome. It lies whimpering and growling at the base the bandit's spikes impaling it for *8* damage.

One bites at Kurnos another menaces Keston but his chain links hold. A bandit is mauled for *9* damage while another ducks behind a tree trying to evade his assailant.

*Spoiler: rolls & info*
Show

worg save vs pit trap Ref DC20 (1d20+6)[7]
falling damage (1d6)[5]
spike (1d20+10)[22] damage (1d4+2)[3]
spike (1d20+10)[13] damage (1d4+2)[5]
spike (1d20+10)[12] damage (1d4+2)[6]

worg vs Keston
bite (1d20+7)[11] damage (1d6+4)[5]
trip (1d20+3)[17] vs (1d20)[8]+?

worg vs Kurnos hit/ miss? not sure; it's a miss if Wormtail is active
bite (1d20+7)[20] damage (1d6+4)[9]
trip (1d20+3)[7] vs (1d20)[11]+?

worg vs brigand
bite (1d20+7)[18] damage (1d6+4)[9]
trip (1d20+3)[10] vs (1d20)[8]+3

worg vs brigand
bite (1d20+7)[8] damage (1d6+4)[8]
trip (1d20+3)[10] vs (1d20)[3]+3

no map sorry


*=> Party*

----------


## Cavir

Keston took advantage of the momentum from the worg's assault to move clear of it, his armband briefly flashing to keep the worg from getting another attack in. He moved around to put Susebron in between them, then touched him with his wand, enlarging the swordsmen. "Thanks!"

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Move action with Armband of Elusive Action to avoid AoO
Enlarge wand, 1 charge remaining

Magic Circle against Evil, 10' radius

----------


## DrK

*Kurnos*

Kurnos looks at the massive pack of worgs bearing down upon them and grins behind the mask. Extending his arms the sphynx claws extend out, shimmering with the spell effects rippling over them. "Secundus and I can take this one. Primus, help Keston." he barks as he slashes at the worg, Secundus dodging around to flank the worg to savage it form the rear. Meanwhile Primus bounds towards the one by Keston seeking to barrel it over and savagae it

*Spoiler: Kurnos*
Show


Kurnos: Full attack
(1d20+12)[*27*] damage (1d8+7)[*12*]
(1d20+12)[*25*] damage (1d8+7)[*8*]

+9 base, +2 claws, -1 carapace, +2 flank

Secundus: move to flank with his master and savage the Worg
Bite (1d20+9)[*13*] damage (1d6+8)[*13*] and trip (1d20+6)[*22*] vs (1d20)[*16*]+??

Primus: move to attack the one with Keston
Bite (1d20+15)[*18*] Dam (1d8+17)[*25*] and trip (1d20+16)[*33*] Vs (1d20)[*6*]+??


2E Sphynx Claws (totem)
1E Wormtail belt
0E Dread Carapace
1E Astral vambraces
1E Strongheart vest
0E LLamasu Mantle

Effects
Jagged Claws (60 minutes) 
Long strider
Primal Hunter/Instinct (uncanny dodge)

Kurnos:
AC 17 FF21 Touch 12 +3 NA (belt) +2 deflect = 22
Saves +8/8/8
HPs 46/46 

Primus:
AC 20 FF 18, Touch 11 +3 NA (belt) +2 deflect = 25
Saves +10/7/6
HPs 66/66

Secundus
AC 23 FF 20, Touch 13, +3 NA (belt) + 2 deflect = 28
Saves +9/8/5 Evasion
HPs 49/49
Effect:

----------


## razorback

Kuln laughs outloud as the Worg falls into the pit, momentarily forgetting the danger they are in.  Coming to his sense, he turns to see more of the beasts, he rushes forward, sword flashing as he yells out "I'm going to be the bite you don't want to take, pups!"


*Spoiler*
Show


Kuln
AC ~20; Current ~ 18/22 if they are giants + 20% concealment  if moves more than 10ft
HP ~ 60; Current ~ 60
AP ~ 8 ; Current ~ 8

Knowledge Devotion check
*Spoiler*
Show


Knowledge devotion
(1d20)[*16*]+5 Arcana, +6 Dungeoneering, +4 Nature and most of the rest.
You then receive an insight bonus on attack rolls and damage rolls against that creature type for the remainder of the combat.

Check Result	Bonus Granted
15 or below	+1
1625	+2
2630	+3
3135	+4
36 or higher	+5


Move
Charge the one on Keston and flanking, if possible.  If can't get the one on Keston, next one available.

Shortword with Sapphire Nightmare Blade
Sapphire Nightmare Blade (1d20+4)[*19*] 
*Spoiler*
Show


You attempt a Concentration check as part of this maneuver, using the target creatures AC as the DC of the check. You then make a single melee attack against your target. The attack is also part of this maneuver. If your Concentration check succeeds, the target is fl at-footed against your attack, and you deal an extra 1d6 points of damage. If your check fails, your attack is made with a 2 penalty and deals normal damage.


(1d20+14)[*22*] includes charge + Knowledge Devotion 

Damage
(1d4+1)[*2*] +1 Fire + (1d6)[*5*] Sapphire Nightmare Blade + (2d6)[*9*] Sneak Attack


Crit 19-20/x2
(1d20+14)[*33*] includes charge + Knowledge Devotion 
(1d4+1)[*3*] +1 Fire



Effects ~
Child of Shadows Stance = If you move at least 10 feet during your turn, you gain 20% concealment against all melee and ranged attacks until the start of your next turn. 
+4 dodge vs giants
Knowledge Devotion check = +X insight bonus on attack rolls and damage rolls.
Sapphire Nightmare Blade X
Cloak of Deception 0
Shadow Jaunt 0
Wolf Fang Strike 0

----------


## BelGareth

Bron moves forward, his stride suddenly enlarging as he does and he grins as he is bearing _down_ upon the worgs, where moments ago, he was level. He swings his now massive bastard sword, more a bloody greatsword, and attempts to bring it down upon the one near Keston. His shadow companion moves silently through the battlefield, distracting the targeted worg with a ephemeral growl.

*Spoiler*
Show


Bron is enlarged, will move to Keston and swing at that worg
Shadow companion will do likewise, and grant it's debuff [-2 to AC and saves]

*Attack* - (1d20+12)[*14*]
*Damage* - (2d8+5)[*18*] & *electricity* - (1d6)[*5*]

Susebron
AC: 22
HP's: 41/41
Status: Enlarged (1/10)

----------


## Ghostfoot

Kurnos meets one of the beasts, razor sharp claws clawing at it for *20* damage as it bears down on him. Secondus  takes it from the flank, jaws locking around its throat for *13* damage killing the hostile worg.

Primus launches at another, overbearing it and pinning it to the ground, savaging for *25* damage. Kuln seizes the opportunity and charges in stabbing it repeatedly for *16* damage until it expires.

Two of the miscreant bandits stab and hack at a worg that threatens them, the lucky blows fortunately hitting for *21* & *11* damage as the dwarf stabs it to death. The remaining bandit hiding behind the tree tries to fend off his assailant, striking for *4* damage.

Even as many of the evil worgs fall to your blows another bunch bound from the shadows to strike. Susebron lashes out instinctively at one in a shower of sparks with his massive sword hitting for *23* damage even as it snaps at him for *9* damage. The other worgs snap and harry, unable to get past your guard, until one darts from the bushes to the rear to attack Keston, inflicting a savage bite for *9* damage.

*Spoiler: rolls & info*
Show

bandits vs worg (flanking) 
shortsword (1d20+9)[26] damage (1d6+1)[5] + (3d6)[16]
shortsword (1d20+9)[20] damage (1d6+1)[4] + (3d6)[7]

bandit vs worg 
shortsword (1d20+7)[23] damage (1d6+1)[4]

worg vs Susebron (flanking) 
bite (1d20+9)[22] damage (1d6+4)[9]
trip (1d20+3)[17] vs (1d20)[18]+?

worg vs Susebron (flanking) 
bite (1d20+9)[10] damage (1d6+4)[6]
trip (1d20+3)[14] vs (1d20)[4]+?

worg vs Keston
bite (1d20+7)[24] damage (1d6+4)[9]
trip (1d20+3)[4] vs (1d20)[19]+?

worg vs Kurnos
bite (1d20+7)[20] damage (1d6+4)[5]
trip (1d20+3)[19] vs (1d20)[12]+?

worg vs bandit
bite (1d20+7)[15] damage (1d6+4)[9]
trip (1d20+3)[17] vs (1d20+3)[8]


*=> Party*
(6 worgs left of which 1 is in a pit trap and 1 is attacking a brigand)

----------


## razorback

As the hairy best falls before him, Kuln checks his surroundings and sees Susebron being overwhelmed.
Moving quickly, he moves to the flank of one, trying to take the heat off of the Illuskan.


*Spoiler*
Show


Kuln
AC ~20; Current ~ 20/22 if they are giants  or 18/20 if he can charge+ 20% concealment if moves more than 10ft
HP ~ 60; Current ~ 60
AP ~ 8 ; Current ~ 8



Move
To the nearest of Susbron's attackers, flanking if possible.




(1d20+14)[*23*] +2 charge includes Knowledge Devotion 

Damage
(1d4+1)[*3*]  +1 Fire +(2d6)[*12*]   Sneak Attack


Crit 19-20/x2
(1d20+14)[*24*] +2 charge includes Knowledge Devotion 
(1d4+1)[*5*] 



Effects ~
Child of Shadows Stance = If you move at least 10 feet during your turn, you gain 20% concealment against all melee and ranged attacks until the start of your next turn. 
+4 dodge vs giants
Knowledge Devotion check = +2 insight bonus on attack rolls and damage rolls.
Sapphire Nightmare Blade X
Cloak of Deception 0
Shadow Jaunt 0
Wolf Fang Strike 0

----------


## Cavir

Keston was moving to get at the worg that bit Susebron and ended up getting a chunk taken out of his own leg by a different worg. Bron had gotten a solid hit in so Keston hoped to finish it off so his magically enlarged friend could then focus elsewhere. Keston raises his hand and electricity erupts from his gloves engulfs the injured worg.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Lightning Gauntlets. 1 Charge for 2d6. Auto hit.
(2d6)[*8*] electricity

----------


## BelGareth

Bron takes the bite with a grunt as he bears down upon the wolves around him, his sword flashing as his shield arm moves to deflect other attacks.

*Spoiler*
Show


Full attack (no flanking bonus was applied to rolls)
Shadow companion is next to both targets (adjacent to me, so diagonally adjacent to both worgs?)

vs flanked target first, then moving to other one within reach.
*Attack 1* - (1d20+12)[*31*]
*Damage* - (2d8+4)[*13*] & *electricity* - (1d6)[*1*]

*Attack 1* - (1d20+7)[*11*]
*Damage* - (2d8+4)[*20*] & *electricity* - (1d6)[*1*]

EDIT:
Potential crit!

Crit confirm - (1d20+12)[29] (+2 if flanking still)
Damage - (2d8+4)[11]

5ft step to next to Kuln (possible, i think it is)
Also note, Bron has reach, so potential AOO.
*Attack of Opportunity* - (1d20+12)[*25*]
*Damage* - (2d8+4)[*17*] & *electricity* - (1d6)[*2*]

Susebron
AC: 22
HP's: 32/41
Status: Enlarged (2/10)

----------


## DrK

*Kurnos*

The druid looks in surprise as the woods boil with more worgs that pour of the trees to assail him and his friends. Grimacing he spins around claws flashing as he and Secundus surround the worg tearing and rending at it. Primus by Keston stays near its charge and seeks to eat the worg ina  single bite.

*Spoiler: Kurnos*
Show

Kurnos: Full attack
(1d20+12)[*25*] damage (1d8+7)[*8*]
(1d20+12)[*13*] damage (1d8+7)[*8*]

+9 base, +2 claws, -1 carapace, +2 flank

Secundus: move to flank with his master and savage the Worg
Bite (1d20+9)[*13*] damage (1d6+8)[*12*] and trip (1d20+6)[*24*] vs (1d20)[*5*]]+??
Claw (1d20+8)[*19*] damage (1d8+5)[*12*] 
Claw (1d20+8)[*16*] damage (1d8+5)[*8*] 

Primus: move to attack the one with Keston
Bite (1d20+15)[*33*] Dam (1d8+15)[*23*] and trip (1d20+16)[*32*] Vs (1d20)[*7*] +??
Claw (1d20+4)[*12*] damage (2d6+7)[*9*] (should be +14, so 10 higher)
Claw (1d20+4)[*9*] damage (2d6+7)[*15*] (should be +14, so 10 higher)

2E Sphynx Claws (totem)
1E Wormtail belt
0E Dread Carapace
1E Astral vambraces
1E Strongheart vest
0E LLamasu Mantle

Effects
Jagged Claws (60 minutes) 
Long strider
Primal Hunter/Instinct (uncanny dodge)

Kurnos:
AC 17 FF21 Touch 12 +3 NA (belt) +2 deflect = 22
Saves +8/8/8
HPs 46/46 

Primus:
AC 20 FF 18, Touch 11 +3 NA (belt) +2 deflect = 25
Saves +10/7/6
HPs 66/66

Secundus
AC 23 FF 20, Touch 13, +3 NA (belt) + 2 deflect = 28
Saves +9/8/5 Evasion
HPs 49/49
Effect:

----------


## Ghostfoot

Kuln scoots around towards Bron's attackers _<Twang/ Snook!>_ he leaps aside as a snare is triggered and a large leaf-covered net lofts quickly into the air thankfully missing him. The nearest brigand shrugs a half-hearted apology at the near miss. Nevertheless as he lands the wee gnome rolls and stabs at the worg the flaming shortsword striking true for *16* damage. Keston zaps another for *8* electricity damage as it looms towards him, fatally injuring it and leaving it a smoking wreck.

Susebron lays about him with his large sword, hacking at one worg for *25* damage decapitating it and another for *21* damage. Kurnos and Secondus fend off one worg, taering and biting at it for *8*, *12* & *8* damage as Secondus bears it to the ground, prone. As it tries to rise the two of them claw it fatally once and for all. Primus makes short work of Keston's attacker striking for ~*47* damage total ending it.

A bandit stabs at his foe hitting for *6* damage even as his two friends take the opportunity to flee into the woods! This worg, the only one still standing, thinks better of it's attacking and bounds off into the darkened woods too, ducking through the trees to flee the fight.

*Spoiler: rolls*
Show


Kuln vs net trap ref save DC14 (1d20+10)[24]

bandit vs worg 
shortsword (1d20+7)[15] damage (1d6+1)[6]


*=> Party*
1 worg in pit, 1 fleeing
1 bandit still here, 2 fleeing

----------


## DrK

*Kurnos*

Watching the last worg flee Kurnos nods in satisfaction. "Enough delays, shall we continue to the city? We have things to be about?". Still soakedin worg blood he glares at the bandits.

----------


## razorback

As the worgs turn tail and run, Kuln surveys their surroundings as he moves towards the last remaining bandit.
"Would seem your friends have fled, leaving you to our tender mercies.  Drop you weapons." says the pint-sized adventurer.

----------


## Ghostfoot

The remaining brigand looks resentfully at the surrounding group. A few distant screams echo through the woods but are quickly cut short and followed by faint howling as the escaped bandits are no doubt caught by worgs as they fled through the woods. "Ack, they were both murderous basterds anyway..."

The grimy man throws down his shortsword and crossbow and raises his hands "Alright, you got me. What now?"

*Spoiler: next steps*
Show

I'm a bit pressed for time today. Unless you tell me otherwise I'll assume you want to bind the bandit and take him with you to hand over to the next authorities you encounter. I'll update to that effect when I next get a moment

----------


## Cavir

"Let's do a quick search of the fallen. The town will have better use of the crossbows than the next bunch of brigands that come through. Someone finish off the worg in the pit? Speaking of which." Keston turns to the dwarf. "Anymore surprises we should know about?

Keston starts helping with searching the bodies, loading up the crossbows to the dogs' packs and refilling his bolt case. Before heading out he'll check the area once over with his arcane sight including the dwarf to make sure he wasn't hiding something useful to escape with.

----------


## razorback

As Keston prods the dwarf, Kuln gives him the dwarf the stink eye as he mumbles "Woudn't trust a word out of that rats mouth..." and he searches the area for any other traps or pits.
*Spoiler*
Show


Spot 
(1d20+19)[*30*]

----------


## DrK

*Kurnos*

Looking at the bound bandit, Kurnos grins behind his blood splattered mask and cleans his blood soaked clothes on the leaf mulch. "We've had a fun diversion. Shall we press onto the City. Best find these wise sages and work pout hos to destroy this great evil."

----------


## BelGareth

Bron chuckles at the word 'fun', he had taken nasty gash to the side, and he leered at the prisoners while Keston prodded the dwarf, but the magic started to fade, shame, he had enjoyed being large, perhaps he could find some magic that could suffice?

----------


## Cavir

Keston casts a healing spell on himself and Susebron. "Thanks for the cover."

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Giving up Bless and Command for 2 CLWs
Keston: (1d8+5)[*12*]
Bron: (1d8+5)[*11*]

----------


## BelGareth

Bron nods to him in thanks, *"Thanks for the spell, that kind of thing can come in handy."* he said, smiling like a fool who just went for a ride.

----------


## Ghostfoot

The worg caught in the pit trap is easily dispatched. Kuln searches the area and finds another stake-filled pit trap that the bandits had dug as part of their treacherous camp. The captured brigand offers no apology for his deceit simply offering a weak "You gotta do what you gotta do to get by". The man is tightly bound and kept under constant guard as you camp for the night and then prepare to continue onward the next day.

The rest of the journey north is thankfully uneventful with no further threat of worgs. With the steep drop of the Sword Coast cliffs to the left and the tall trees of Ardeep Forest to your right the trail winds steadily north towards the great city of Waterdeep. In the five pleasant summer days of travel you don't come across another soul despite many signs of frequent trade such as wagon tracks, campsites with discarded detritus and the odd cast-off broken wagon wheel.

Mid afternoon on your final day of travel it is a relief to finally see signs of civilization ahead. The land dips down and the trail approaches a rocky outcropping above the gorge of the great River Dessarin which drains much of The North. A small double-walled castle sits atop the outcropping blocking the way across a massive squat bridge that spans the gorge  and delivers caravans to the outskirts of Waterdeep itself.

Approaching, you witness a milling throng of caravans all waiting for inspection by the Waterdeep bureaucracy. The City Guard of Waterdeep stand watch, resplendent in shining chainmail and gold-trimmed black tabards. From the tower atop the small castle you are excited to see an occasional rider swoop out to patrol the surrounding countryside on the back of a mighty griffon!

Keen to avoid the tedium of waiting with the trade caravans you approach a nearby Guardsman with your prisoner. A quick explanation of the criminal's activities and you soon find yourselves in the presence of Judge Kazardun, the grizzled dwarven commander of this outpost. "Aye, you're a fearsome lot. But good of heart I sense. You've done us a service by cleaning the Trade Way of this scum. Leave him here. He'll rot in a cell for a long time which sounds a darn site better than the fate of his craven companions. You're free to pass over the Zundbridge. The City Guard patrols the  next few miles to the City. You'll be safe from any more bandits or worgs in the outskirts here. Just stay away from the Rat Hills down by the shore. Those stinkin' garbage wastes ain't fer spending time pokin' around in."

The captive bandit is dragged off and the great portcullis is opened for you to pass through. You cross the massive Zundbridge and into the outskirts of Waterdeep. Many travellers are on the road here, merchants, pilgrims and all manner of other traveller. Rising ahead you see the peak of Mount Waterdeep and it isn't long before you spy the City itself, a huge glistening metropolis of buildings and spires swarming around a great harbour. Approaching, you smell before you see it the mounds of garbage near the shore outside the city which must be the "Rat Hills" garbage mounds that Kazardun warned you away from.



Eager to be within the city walls well before sundown you march with renewed vigor to the city gates. Scores of common folk, along with carts and wagons laden with wares for market, crowd the gate. As you push forward through the throng to the gate a Guardsman addresses you "Well, what do we have here? Here to spend your coin in the City of Splendor. Well, what's your business here?"

----------


## Cavir

Even with the prisoner in tow and the knowledge of the dangers they pursued, Keston was a great mood the rest of the trip. He felt giddy about getting to go to the famed city of Waterdeep, home of much magic! By day he was talkative, especially with getting to know their newest ally Susebron. He was curious on 'bron's life path that led to their paths crossing. Keston had plenty of time to catch him up on the details of their encounters so far, as long as the Illuskan was open to such. He also queried if anyone had been to Waterdeep before and wanted to hear those stories.

By night when not on watch nor sleeping the Dweomerkeeper spent his time pouring through the papers from Delfen and Marzena, both for the pure learning and to see if he could glean any more wisdom out of the information contained therein.

Praise Mystra, there was the city itself! His magic ensured his clothing and gear were perfectly clean. His silver holy symbol of Mystra was prominently displayed. His weapons put away. The party approached the gate and the guard queried the party. Keston spoke up with a friendly smile and voice.

"Hello. We travel from Cromm's Hold, facing beasts and bandits along the way, even dropping one off to Judge Kazardun at the Zundbridge. We'll spend some coin I'm sure in the famed City of Splendor. We also seek wisdom from the Temple of Mystra. Could you point us in the right direction to get there please?" 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Did Delfen tell us how to find Dagsumn?

Diplomacy (1d20+11)[*29*]
No bluff involved. The temple is a normal place for a cleric to want to get to, Keston wants to go there, and it would be our best lead to find Dagsumn if Delfen didn't give us that information.

----------


## razorback

Kuln keeps a wary eye on the dwarf as they make their path, checking his bindings everytime they stop while lecturing him about his ways.

As Waterdeep comes into view, he pauses to look upon it, one of the great cities of the known world.  Appreciating the work that went into crafting it, he shakes himself out of the thoughts as he realizes the rest of the small caravan is leaving him behind, to the mirth of the others.

As they go before the judge, the gnome keeps quiet, not wanting to sway the judge one way or the other, content that justice will happen.

As the guardsman speaks, he listens to Keston speak.  Knowing he is tired and hungry he keeps silent for a moment to collect his thoughts.  "Aye, and a warm bed and a hot meal.  Traveling food keeps the body moving but does little for the soul, eh?  Some coin spent on lost or broken gear... along with an improvement to what we might have would be in order, too."

----------


## Ghostfoot

The guard looks you all over before nodding, not phased by the sorcery flowing around Kurnos and his hounds. "You mean the House of Wonder, where your Mystran friends meet. It's in the Sea Ward. The north of the city". Before waving you through he also gives you directions to the Elfstone Tavern where Delfen suggested you ask about for Dagsumn. 

*Spoiler: Map*
Show



You are at the South Gate, in the South Ward.

X marks the spot for the Elfstone Tavern

M is the House of Wonder (Temple of Mystra)


Beyond the gates, the streets of Waterdeep are cobbled with well-worn stones and scored by deep wagon ruts. Throngs of people of all races, some bearing exotic raiment, fill the streets. The creak of wagons and neighing of horses is interrupted by the call of merchants hawking their wares and the shouts of customers haggling over prices. The air hangs heavy with the smell of civilization, the stench of sweat and refuse mixed with the aroma of fresh baked bread and fire-roasted meals.

*=> Party*
Where to go first?

----------


## DrK

Kurnos and the hounds pause, looking around in wonder. Almost cowed by the epic scope of the city around them he nods quietly to the others. "The tavern first if that's okay? I could do with a drink!"

----------


## Cavir

"Agreed, tavern first." Keston does his best to keep track of both sets of directions, although he is fine with asking along the way.

----------


## razorback

Exaggerating a dusty, dry mouth.  Trying to gather enough saliva to spit and failing, he says an a fake raspy voice.  "I could use something to get rid of this trail dust.  Ready?"

----------


## BelGareth

Bron nods, happy to have his new companions lead the way. He was, after all, thirsty.

----------


## Ghostfoot

You make your way through the crowd, people stepping back to give the dogs (particularly Primus!) room but not running in fear like you might expect in a smaller more superstitious town. The city folk of Water deep are clearly no strangers to weird and magical beasts! Taking the first fork along the High Road you head north into the city, past various shops and many guildhalls such as the Metalmasters' Hall, The Coach and Wagon Hall, the Saddlers' & Harness Makers Hall and the Stone House. Posters advertise ongoing theatrical productions as well as the occasional more unique event such as the upcoming Champions Games.

Passing out of the South Ward and into the Trades Ward (an arbitrary distinction, there is no formal boundary) you turn into Waterdeep Way. The street leads straight to Mount Waterdeep and you have an impressive sunset-silhouetted view of the great fortress Castle Waterdeep on the lower slopes overlooking the city. Pennants and banners flutter from the battlements no doubt signifying some important event while soldiers stand guard amongst the flags with many mighty siege weapons.

The Elfstone Tavern is situated nearby, a stones throw from the Castle on The Street of the Sword. Opening the door and entering you are confronted with and old, dimly-lit, earthy-smelling tavern. Living tree trunks grow up through carefully-crafted floorboards and through the ceiling above while floating magical orbs of light bather the place in soft blue motes of light. Pale moon elf waitresses serve fine wines and platters of seafood biscuits and delicious-smelling skewers to the happy patrons as gentle pipe, harp and flute music fills the air. The clientele are mostly moon elves themselves with a scattering of humans, halflings and other ethnicities of elf. 

A quiet word to the nearest waitress elicits a nod towards a gaunt alarmingly pale man in bulky blue and green robes who has just finished up a game of lanceboard. The man has reddish hair just starting to recede and piercing grey eyes which lock with yours as you make eye contact across the room....

*=> Party*

----------


## Cavir

Keston meets the waitress's nod with thanks followed by an order of wine and whatever the sage drinks. He turns and meets the sage's gaze again, smiles with a nod, then heads over. 

"Greetings sir. I am Keston Tornok. If you are Master Dagsumn then we have a mutual to the south, Master Delfen. On his word we have come to seek your aid." 

The waitress arrives with the drinks. Keston asks her to take the orders for the rest of the group. He raises his glass to Dagsumn. "With me here are Kurnos Blackfoot, Kuln Feltin, and Susebron."

----------


## razorback

As the move through the streets, Kuln keeps a keen eye out for thieves and pickpockets.  He had always been wary of the underbelly of the cities, the larger the more wary and Waterdeep was known as one of the great cities.  Meandering through the crowds, he tries to keep his cautious nature as best he can but his eyes are constantly drawn to new and different sights in what seems ever turn. 
"A gnome could find this comfortable." he says to the group.  
As the enter the Elfstone, he blanches a bit as his suspicious are proven true as he sees wine being served but, maybe because of shorter stature, not a drop of a gnomish, or even a dwarven, ale looks to be had as Keston speaks.  With a sigh, he says "Whatever stoutest drink, if you please." as he looks to the red-head.

----------


## DrK

Kurnos trues to focus, but with so few plants and cobbles beneath his feet the dogs pant and whimper at the unfamiliar surroundings. At the inn he gesture to a stall and nods to the stable boy "Water and a haunch of meat for the dogs. Stay out the stall or you may lose a limb." With the beasts happy he follows the others inside and orders mead with the rest of them, inclining his face respectfully as Keston introduces him.

----------


## Ghostfoot

Introductions are made and drinks swiftly arrive delivered by the elves before the sage can make his excuses and rise. "Delfen eh?" he raises his eyebrows "I never thought I'd hear from him again." He casts his eyes over the group before addressing Keston in his obvious Mystran garb "You don't look like apprentices. Treasure-hunters perhaps? Tell me, what is Delfen the old "Yellowknife" up to these days? Still collecting old curios and obscura I suppose?"

----------


## BelGareth

Susebron follows along, and grunts at the quaint inn they entered. It was definitely _not_ his scene. He smiles however to Kuln, it was true, this would be a good place for the affable chap. _what in the world had come over Bron? Affable?_

He shakes himself free of his own crazed thought and orders an ale as well, *"the darker, the better"* _to follow my mood_ 

He was uncomfortable, and ale would do well to ease his discomfort.

----------


## razorback

"Yellowknife?  How did he come by that name?  I'm sure there's a story there." he says as he takes a quaff off the drink he is offered, trying not to blanch.  "Not that we are great friends or anything, more of one of a few employers over the years, iffin' you catch my meaning."

----------


## Cavir

Keston gave an honest friendly smile. "Apprentices? No. Treasure-hunters? Maybe for some in the past. Mystra guided me to these lands from far away. Together we've destroyed an Ebon Triad cult and foiled the plans of a dragon. Both had plans to spread the same plague throughout the land. I believe there would be other players involved. Delfen lent us his... curios and obscura that were related to the subject and hoped that, as he put it, your far sharper mind could make more sense of things. I'm not sure if we should leave more detail to a more private setting."

----------


## Ghostfoot

"These do sound like matters best discussed behind closed doors" says Dagsumn. "My apartment is nearby. Come, let's bid farewell to the Elfstone for the eve." The gaunt sage bids farewell to the barkeep and ushers you outside. A short walk down the cobbled streets brings you to the entrance to a fine townhouse. Rearing dragon statues in white marble flank steps leading up to gilded double doors illuminated by flickering golden lanterns.

As Dagsumn ascends the steps the doors open and a dark-haired Tethyrian woman in a simple but expensive-looking dress and jewelry greets him. They sahre a brief moment before he follows her in, beckoning you to follow "Allow me to introduce my wife, Kyrss. Darling, could you please fetch us some refreshments? We have some business to attend in the parlour." 

Kyrss smiles a greeting and leaves the room. Dagsumn leads you through a grand foyer lined with suits of ancient armour and displaying a huge battle banner atop a marble staircase. Down a short hallway he takes you into a parlour lined with packed bookcases and framed by various fantastic oil paintings. One painting depicts a great road of bones, another a bustling city inside a dormant volcano, and yet another an abstract of a vast featureless ashen plain. Plenty of gilt chairs and settees with comfortable-looking plush red velvet cushions are about the room, the floor of polished wood and covered with a well-worn carpet depicting some battle between forces of good and evil. 

Dagsumn bids you to sit as he makes himself comfortable. Kyrss returns momentarily with decanters of wine, water and a platter of fruits.

When everyone is settled Dagsumn enquires "So, Delfen has sent you. Cultists, dragons, plagues. Curios that confound and test the bounds of our acquaintances abilities. He must think it significant if he has sent you to me. Can you tell me more of what you have uncovered?"  He looks intently at you as he awaits your response.

----------


## DrK

*Kurnos*

The druid looks around the grandeur clearly uncomfortable and obviously worried his scruffy, dirty and blood splattered armour will soil the fine furnishings. He leaves the pair of massive dogs in the courtyard, the glowing Incarnum melds fading as Kurnos heads inside. 

Kurnos nods his thanks, ",My thanks, just water and fruit will suffice for now. Could my pets be given some water as well? We have travelled far. "

At Dagsumn's words he tells the parties tale. Of Cairns with ghosts but mostly the rise of the Dark Cult in the mine, the green Worms in the lizards and offers Dagsumn's the green worm in a glass tube that they have along with the papers and mad writings from the grimlock prophet and the other cult leaders. " There is a lot here Master Mage, but we are more direct and you may have more insight into what it all means "

----------


## razorback

Kuln listens to Kurnos explain their progress, picking up bits he didn't know before he joined, and elaborating on things he knows about.
"Yes, nasty stuff, those creatures that burrow in.  Like a gangrenous limb, best to cut it off before advances far."

----------


## Cavir

Keston is lost in amazement as he lingers behind the rest admiring everything on display within the house. He was sure each item had its own story if not several, and he would be happy to hear each one. He couldn't help himself from making use of his Arcane Sight along the way half expecting to be blinded but Mystra's gifts, both his Sight and the magic around the house were things to be joyful for. The cleric makes it into the parlour where the others are already seated and Kurnos is telling their own story to the wizard.  He was very much looking forward to Master Dagsumn's insights. 




> "Yes, nasty stuff, those creatures that burrow in.  Like a gangrenous limb, best to cut it off before advances far."


Keston shivered with the thought of the green worm that had been crawling up the inside of his arm towards his head. "I'm glad we did what we did to get that worm out of my arm, painful as it was, rather than losing my whole arm!"

He turned to Master Dagsumn. "Yes, we were hoping you could aid us with your insight. I will be very happy to assist."

----------


## Ghostfoot

The sage ponders your information with two fingers raised to his lips. After some time he speaks, "Although not my area of expertise I do know a bit of what you speak and am greatly disturbed. I will look into this matter but it will take some time. There are many books to consult, and most are kept in the Great Library. I should be able to gather the information that you seek within the week. 

While you wait I recommend that you stay at the Crooked House nearby? It is an excellent inn and the proprietor Tarquin Shortstone is an old friend - mention my name and he'll look after you. I shall contact you there when I have the knowledge you seek."

*Spoiler: Next steps*
Show

Anything more from Dagsumn?Okay to head to the inn to "check in"?Anything in particular that you would like to do in Waterdeep while waiting for the sage?
Feel free to chat OOC if that's easier to coordinate things.

----------


## Cavir

"Excellent. Thank you Master Dagsumn. Even if you do not need my help there, I very much would like to see the Great Library. I intend to attend the House of Wonder as well." Keston notes to the group: "Waterdeep is known for its magics. The perfect place to spend the black dragon's hoard."

----------


## DrK

Kurnos looks at the man and looks back to the bustling city. "I confess, I am not a fan of cities like this. Is there a park or gardens we could walk in?"

To his friends he nods he gestures at their bags. "Some shopping is in order I believe "

----------


## Ghostfoot

You depart Dagsumn's residence and follow his directions to his friends nearby inn, the Crooked House. One of the larger buildings in the neighbourhood, the Crooked House is just that - a bit off tilt. Its walls are set at odd angles while none of its windows and doors are quite square. Despite this the building looks to be in good repair, freshly painted and clean. 

Inside the inn is bustling, full of a diverse bunch of travelling merchants and others enjoying the food and wine and listening to bards who entertain the crowd. Numerous trophies decorate the walls, a disproportionate number being large fearsome owlbear heads. A cheerful wee gnome is directing the serving staff with expert care and efficiency. Seeing you enter he quickly hustles over.

"Welcome, welcome. I am Tarquin Shortstone the Fourteenth and you are welcome at my establishment. Please do come in. Drinks? A meal? Here let me find you a table.... Oh Dagsumn sent you? How kind of him. Well, drinks are on me. Yes we can sleep you here. Of course. Let me just rustle up a room or four..." in a whirlwind of directions Tarquin has you firmly settled with food and drink aplenty as his helpers dash about arranging rooms upstairs and kennels/ stables for the "hounds". You feel that you are going to be quite comfortable here.

........................................


You spend the next few days exploring Waterdeep. The many shops offer numerous interesting trades from Bron and the rest of you. Despite Dagsumn declining any assistance The Great Library calls to Keston and he spends many hours among the bards, sages & tomes in the beautiful Font of Knowledge, sacred to the Binder-priests of Oghma and recently constructed by Savant Sandrew the Wise. He also passes time at the Mystran temple the House of Wonder and among the markets of the City mages guild, the dark-purple cloaked Watchful Order of Magists & Protectors. 

Kurnos meanwhile seeks out the guides & druids at the walled forest compound the Shrines of Nature and reflects in the Heroes' Garden, a lush statue park of grass, trees and ponds favoured by aged adventurers recounting their tales to the youth of the City.

Kuln finds interest at the House of Inspired Hands. Beyond the glass-steel facade and 40ft tall brass automatic-doors all fitted with perpetually spinning gears and cogs is an enormous pentagonal space that soars through a ribbed vault over 80' above the marble floor. The five semi-domes that form the ceiling are continuously concealed behind illusory images of the glories of the Wonderbringer, from a lateen-rigged sailing ship plying a storm-tossed sea to the time-lapsed construction of a vaulted cathedral to complexity of a wooden-bound printing press. The images shift and change on a pre-arranged mathematical pattern and new images are added every time word comes to the temple of a powerful innovation of benefit to the Realms. Deeper in the temple at the Craftworks the plump, copper-haired Lantanese woman High Seeker Jhoadil Zulthind presides over many teams of armourers, finesmiths, stonecutters and spellcasters busily assembling all manner of stone, metal and clockwork automatons for purchase by the wealthy of the region.

.................................................

Late one evening you find yourselves back in the taproom of the Crooked House sharing tales of the wonders of the City that you have seen during the day. The mood is festive as the large group of merchants seem to have enjoyed some success in their trade endeavours. After several ales Bron excuses himself briefly to attend to his equipment upstairs. A few moments later he returns and approaches the proprietor Tarquin. As the amicable gnome smiles up at him to take his orders Susebron grabs pulls out a large knife and stabs it deep into his chest. As the stunned gnome falls, wide-eyed, clutching at the handle of the blade still embedded in his chest, Bron turns and dashes through the crowd upstairs. After a moments stunned silence there is a series of screams as the nearby serving girls finally process what has just happened and the patrons look around in horror and anger everyone grabbing for weapons (knives and bottles) or rushing this way and that to escape!

Bron steps back out into the room from the staircase to be greeted with confusion from the assembled crowd and his companions....

*Spoiler: Spot checks*
Show

attacker disguise check (1d20+22)[27]

spot vs DC27 to observe that the attacker didn't quite look exactly like Susebron...he was subtly 'wrong' (and to state the obvious is not Bron at all, although the new entrant is the real deal returned from his quick trip to his room)
Kuln (1d20+19)[38]
Keston (1d20+5)[16]
Kurnos (1d20+8)[10]


*=> Party*

----------


## Cavir

Keston was relaxed, enjoying the stories and fun of the traveling merchants. The sudden screams from the serving girls grabbed his attention. As he turned his gaze to the commotion he noticed Bron racing up the stairs. Keston's focus continued to the screams and he saw their gracious host on the ground. With weapons being drawn, instead of blindly running through that Keston stands and casts a quick healing spell effective across the bar, then starts moving towards the gnome.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Close Wounds on Tarquin (1d4+5)[*9*]

It's natural for Keston to occasionally use his Arcane Sight to get an idea of what's around magically without staring (sensing, not studying). In general is there a lot of magic around? Are many customers showing up as possessing magic? Calling it that his Sight is not active at the start of the incident.

----------


## razorback

Kuln looks in stunned silence as Bron attacks his fellow gnome.  But, only for a moment before the quick of mind gnome jumps to his feet, to slow to catch Susebron but noticing something... wrong in the way he moved and acted.  Something he couldn't quite put his finger on as he reaches the foot of the stairs.
Marching up the stairs with intent, he turns towards the crowd, trying to gauge it.
"Alright, this is going to sound like something from a feverdream, but ole Tarquin down there was just stabbed in the chest... by you.  Or, what appeared to be you.  Best to turn yourself in unless this mob turns ugly.  If so, we run, eh?" Kuln says quietly with a serious face but dark mirth underneath it all.

----------


## BelGareth

Bron was enjoying himself, a rare sight indeed, from the past several years, he was surrounded by friends, and this bustling city seemed to _teem_ with energy, it was all he could do not to join it in it's frantic hustle and bustle of movement, and excitement. 

The shops, stores, and just being about people, especially his new friends was, well, wonderful, and he felt the ebb, and worry of utter despair flood away from him. He is enjoying a brew at the taproom of the Crooked House, and remembers he forgot something upstairs, well, he needed to relieve himself as well, so two birds with one stone. Moving upstairs after excusing himself, he felt a moment of satisfaction of where his life had taken him. 

Stepping back into the room, he was greeted with a different scene than before, his left hand instinctively rested upon his sword on his hip, as he scanned the crowd; _what was going on?_

Kuln storms over to him and whispers to him...._WHAT?_

"But...I didn't...I just came back??" he whispers back, fear flooding his eyes.

----------


## DrK

Kurnos sat quietly, still shimmering with incarnate melds but each muted as he contained the energy within him. Secundus lay nearby chewing on a bone near the fire. Primus was well fed but the people of the city balked at a wolf the size of a horse so he had left Primus in the stable for the time being. 

The few days had been overwhelming and the gardens had been a useful outlet where he could get away from the concrete jungle of alleys, manors and houses. Some careful advice had also led him to a charming elf who had further enchanted his breastplate to protect him. 

----
As he sat in the bar he smiled at one of Kuln'sjokes relaxed now with his fellow adventurers in a way he hadn't been for years. It was strange, he thought, he had embraced an inevitable death when Primus and Silvanus had coaxed him from the cave months ago, but now the ache of his family dying was less acute - maybe he could  recover. Staring into the nutty brown ale any further thoughts were stopped when Bron stabbed the gnome! Before returning in. 

Kurnos rode fast, missing his shield and spears but claws shimmered as Incarnum flowed into them. Secundus bounding across to his side. "Bron, what have you done?"

----------


## Ghostfoot

Keston's quick actions cause the blood to stop spurting copiously from poor Tarquin's heart and his eyelids flutter open weakly as he rubs the raw scar where a second previously was a mortal wound, cradled in the arms of the worried barmaids.

A group of patrons pushes down the stairs alerted by the shouts to join the confused mob. Among them a young bearded merchant in fine travelling robes shouts and points "He's a murderer! Tried to kill Tarquin! They're all in on it!" everyone's looking around confused but a few of the more courageous patrons grab bottles, knives and stools as they spread out and warily start to gauge each of you pushing the noncombatants back out of the way.

*Spoiler: info*
Show

Antagonizer Diplomacy DC15 (1d20+11)[27] to incite the crowd unless opposed

Cavir - this guy trying to stir everybody up is also flashing "Transmutation" magic to your spidey-senses.



*=> Party*
We're in normal combat time, round-by-round, now

----------


## Cavir

Keston pauses his approach towards Tarquin, looking at the instigator and calling out to the whole crowd, standing tall. "Wait, good people, *WAIT!*. This is Waterdeep, not some savage frontier town. The accused is not running so listen for a moment to Wisdom. The Mother of All Magics blesses me not just with the healing I just granted our host but also with the divine skill to see Her gifts." Keston's eyes glow blue. "I can see that the one calling for blood hides his true self. The one who attacked Tarquin used similar magic to disguise themselves. They are trying to make fools of all of us. I will not have Her gifts or our host abused like this. Have the rabble rouser show his true self. By Mystra's Grace I can strip Her gifts from him but we'll give him a chance to show his true self and explain his deceit. He may still have a cohort making good an escape. Sir, show your true self, allow me to finish healing our host if you truly are so concerned for his safety, and explain yourself."

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Not sure how long I can really talk during combat rounds.
Spellcraft to try to ID the Transmutation. Free Action. DC 20+spell level. (1d20+18)[*21*] 
If that fails, what is the aura level of the spell? Any other auras on him?

Diplomacy (1d20+11)[*20*] + AP (1d6)[*5*]

----------


## razorback

Kuln spins to watch the crowds, careful to keep his hands visible and away from his weapons, while his mind ins on having to grab them quickly, as Keston speaks.  He focuses and the rabble rouser to see what kind of reaction he has.

----------


## DrK

Kurnos and Secundus stand by Bron, Incarnum pouring into their purple scaled belts and gleaming claws. Secundus raises his hackles and growls in a terrifying low rykble as both ready to slash at any attackers. 

*Spoiler: kurnos*
Show



Move 2 essentia to claws and belt
Ready to slash/bite anyone that attacks

----------


## BelGareth

Bron was about to speak out, but Keston beat him to it. He almost did a double take, he could not believe this group were standing _beside_ him, what had he done to secure their loyalty so? Every other group of people he had ever met, would have fled on the spot, leaving him to defend himself. He felt his hand on his sword and realized old habits die hard, moving it off, and up slowly. 

He raised his hands, about chest high, showing everyone, he had no intention of harm.

*"He speaks the truth, that was not Me"*

*Spoiler*
Show


DC 15 to assist
*Diplomacy* - (1d20+15)[*29*]

----------


## razorback

Kuln, in a move of solidarity, rises the last few steps and stand next to Bron as he eyes the instigator, ready to give chase if he begins to flee now that he has been outed.

----------


## Ghostfoot

The patrons, who seemed just moments from launching themselves at you in (probably suicidal) retaliation seem to gain some comfort from Keston and Bron's words of appeasement. "He's a Mystran...they're masters of the magical, but not all _evil_....Know's what he's talking about....Is it a wizard's duel?...Stay back - don't get involved....Call the Watch!". The patrons steps well back, several dashing to alert the authorities as others stand guard over the less able.

As the ruse to pin the brutal attack on, and turn the patrons against, the party unravels the mysterious rabble-rousing merchant slinks to the back and dashes up the tavern stairs. Ready to go, Kuln is hot on the heels of the miscreant...

----------


## Cavir

Keston keeps his attention on the runner. "Come back here. *APPROACH* me and answer for your actions!"

"Don't kill him. We need him alive." 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Cast Command. Will DC 16 or "the subject moves toward you as quickly and directly as possible for 1 round. The creature may do nothing but move during its turn, and it provokes attacks of opportunity for this movement as normal."

----------


## razorback

As he begins to run, Kuln focuses for a moment as the shadows near seem to draw up from the ground and consume him.  As he disappears, the shadows appear in front of the runner, as he pulls out a hammer.  "Alright, bucko, you can give up now and tell us what's going on or I can give you a walloping and you'll end up doing the same.  Decide." he says full of menace.

----------


## BelGareth

Bron could sense the tension in the room, he was torn between anger and despair at being singled out and having actual friends that would back him up.

A moment after Kuln appears before the antagonist, Brons shadow wolf coalesces next to him as well, Bron did nothing else, seeing the balance of the room teetering upon the actions of everyone here.

*Spoiler*
Show


2 penalty on its saves and to its AC

----------


## Ghostfoot

The man dashes up the stairs, pushing past onlookers and shrugging of the effects of the magical spell cast by Keston. Reaching the hallway at the top of the stairs he pauses as the armed form of Kuln coalesces in the torchlight ahead of him. With the hammer-wielding gnome ahead of him blocking the way forward to the bedrooms and the way back leading to the taproom with the party and the confused patrons. Looking around in desperation he pulls one of the small potion vials from his belt and quickly downs the liquid contents. 

With a sly look on his face the man suddenly disappears leaving Kuln alone in the hallway, staring down at Bron and the others at the base of the stairs!

*Spoiler: info*
Show

I'm guessing that was a shadow jaunt from Kuln.

Kuln is at the top of the stairs in the hall/ landing, everyone else is downstairs in the taproom at the base of the stairs.

*Spoiler: arcane sight*
Show

The man's aura is still detectable, even though he is not visible and therefore has total concealment. He is (to state the obvious) presumably invisible....!


*=> Party*

----------


## Cavir

Keston couldn't see the man directly, but he could see the magic radiating from the invisible figure. "He's still right there Kuln. Good people, this spell will not hurt you." The cleric cast a spell to dismiss the magic protecting the villian.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Domain spell Dispel Magic, targeting the pseudo-invisible man. +2 CL from Dispelling Cord

    man - moderate transmutation aura (1d20+8)[*18*]
    studded leather armour - moderate abjuration  (1d20+8)[*14*]
    shortsword - faint evocation  (1d20+8)[*18*]
    potion 1 - faint conjuration (healing)  (1d20+8)[*22*]
    potion 2 - faint illusion (glamer)  (1d20+8)[*22*]
    invisibility  (1d20+8)[*14*]
    Misc1  (1d20+8)[*28*]
    Misc2  (1d20+8)[*16*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Keston casts his spell and the man winks back into sight at the top of the stairs, an angry look on his face. There seem to be less patrons about, the smarter ones having regained their senses and beaten a hasty exit from the scene of the wizardry.

*=> Party* (excl. Keston)

----------


## razorback

"Well, I think I was more than fair.  Here's your lumps."  Kuln says with a sad shake of his head as he lashes out with his hammer.
"Give up and we can still end this with you conscious." 

*Spoiler*
Show


AC ~20; Current ~ 20/24 if they are giants
HP ~ 60; Current ~ 60
AP ~ 8 ; Current ~ 8



Knowledge devotion

(1d20)[*20*]+13 Religion, +5 Arcana, +6 Dungeoneering, +4 Nature and most of the rest.
*Spoiler*
Show


You then receive an insight bonus on attack rolls and damage rolls against that creature type for the remainder of the combat.


Check Result	Bonus Granted
15 or below	+1
1625	+2
2630	+3
3135	+4
36 or higher	+5




Attack with nonleathal, took -4 to hit.
(1d20+8)[*17*] + Knowledge Devotion

Damage
(1d4+1)[*3*] + Knowledge Devotion damage

Crit 19-20/x2
(1d20+5)[*25*]+ Knowledge Devotion
(1d4+1)[*4*] + Knowledge Devotion damage




Effects ~
+1 racial bonus on attack rolls against kobolds and goblinoids
+4 dodge vs giants
Child of Shadows Stance = If you move at least 10 feet during your turn, you gain concealment against all melee and ranged attacks until the start of your next turn. 
Sapphire Nightmare Blade = 0
Cloak of Deception = 0
Shadow Jaunt = X
Wolf Fang Strike = 0
Knowledge Devotion check = +x insight bonus on attack rolls and damage rolls.

----------


## DrK

*Kurnos*

Kurnos stands at the base of the stairs by the "real" Bron - "Stay back if you know what's safe and wise for you!" he snarls at the crowd as the various incarnum melds flicker and flex in an alarming way. With the man revealed a nod of the head sends Secundus bounding up the stairs to trap the escaping "bron" between the heavy set wolf and the Gnome. 

*Spoiler: Kurnos*
Show


Secundus

Run up the stairs and bite him
(1d20+10)[*29*] Dam (1d6+8)[*12*] trip (1d20+6)[*11*] vs (1d20)[*1*]

Secudnus
Hps 49/49  Saves +9/8/5 (evasion) +2 vs Evil
AC 23 (touch 13, FF 20) +3 worm tail = 26 (+2 vs EVil)

Incarnum
2E  Wormtail belt  (+2 NA, +1/E)
0E  Sphynx Claws (+E on Str check, Claws +E, 1d8+E)
0E  Lamusu Mantle (+2 saves/deflect vs evil)
1E  Dread Carapace (Power attack Bite -1/+2 per E)
2E  Astral Vambrace (DR 2+2*E/magic)
0E Strong Heart Vest (DR 1+1*E for ability damage)

Kurnos Effects:
Longstrider, Primal Hunter, Primal instinct, "Uncanny dodge"

----------


## Ghostfoot

Kuln swings with his hammer but the half-hearted blow is turned by the man's leather armour. Secondus bounds up the stairs behind him, bearing down on the man for *12* damage as he turns, knocking the trickster to the ground between the dog and Kuln.

*=> Bron*

----------


## BelGareth

Bron stands firm, his shadowy companion following the no good doer as he fell to the ground, allowing his friends to better hit him as he was distracted.

He thought it best not to provoke anything at all, considering the circumstances.

----------


## Ghostfoot

Cursing, the man leaps to his feet. He hacks and stabs at Kuln trying to cut his way past and escape. It's a skillful attack but Kuln manages to duck aside avoiding a solid hit.

*Spoiler: rolls & info*
Show

AoOs from Kuln & Secondus as he stands from prone.

'fake Bron' trickster vs Kuln
shortsword (1d20+13)[19] damage (1d6+4)[8]

It's a restricted space so only room for Kuln & Secondus to attack in melee. They flank.


*=> Party*

----------


## Cavir

Keston moves to the bottom of the stairs that the trickster is trapped on. He casts a spell that targets the trickster directly. "Fine. Mystra will *show* you your fate in the afterlife. 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Sacrifice Bless slot and (1d2)[*1*] STR damage to cast Vision of Punishment (Champions of Valor p59). Str damage occurs when spell duration expires.

CL6= 2 rounds. Will DC 16

*Spoiler: Vision of Punishment*
Show

Divination [Mind-Affecting]
Level: Sanctified 1,
Components: V, DF, Sacrifice
Casting Time: 1 swift action
Range: Close (25 ft. + 5 ft./2 levels)
Target: One evil living creature
Duration: 1 round/3 levels
Saving Throw: Will partial
Spell Resistance: Yes

You give the target a vision of what awaits it in the afterlife.
Since most evil creatures go to an evil plane where they take the form of a lowly and much-tortured petitioner (barring special arrangements with evil gods or fiends that grant them higher status in the afterlife), this is usually a gut-wrenching vision.
The target is nauseated; if it makes its saving throw, it is instead sickened (see page 301 of the Dungeon Master's Guide for definitions of these conditions.
Sacrifice Component: 1d2 points of Strength damage.

----------


## razorback

"Fool choice!" Kuln calls out as he lashes out.

*Spoiler*
Show


AC ~20; Current ~ 20/24 if they are giants
HP ~ 60; Current ~ 60
AP ~ 8 ; Current ~ 8

Move Action
Remove second hammer


Standard Action
Attack 
(1d20+14)[*22*] + Knowledge Devotion (not included, rolled 20) +2  for flanking  inlcuded

Damage
(1d4+1)[*2*]  + Knowledge Devotion damage + (2d6)[*8*]  sneak attack

Crit 19-20/x2
(1d20+14)[*27*] + Knowledge Devotion
(1d4+1)[*5*]   + Knowledge Devotion damage




Effects ~
+1 racial bonus on attack rolls against kobolds and goblinoids
+4 dodge vs giants
Child of Shadows Stance = If you move at least 10 feet during your turn, you gain concealment against all melee and ranged attacks until the start of your next turn. 
Sapphire Nightmare Blade = 0
Cloak of Deception = 0
Shadow Jaunt = X
Wolf Fang Strike = 0
Knowledge Devotion check = +x insight bonus on attack rolls and damage rolls.

----------


## DrK

*Kurnos*

The druid claws and tails lashing looks to the crowd as he guards Bron and faces the crowd in the main floor of the inn room. He growls, as low and menacing as the wolf as he glance briefly up the stairs to where the hulking wolf tears and drags at the strange person seeking to pull him down and tear him to shreds.

*Spoiler: Kurnos*
Show



Secundus AoO: (1d20+14)[*15*] dam (1d6+8)[*9*]
Attack [roll]1d20+10[/roll[ dam (1d6+8)[*11*] Trip (1d20+6)[*12*] vs (1d20)[*2*]

Secudnus
Hps 49/49 Saves +9/8/5 (evasion) +2 vs Evil
AC 23 (touch 13, FF 20) +3 worm tail = 26 (+2 vs EVil)

Incarnum
2E Wormtail belt (+2 NA, +1/E)
0E Sphynx Claws (+E on Str check, Claws +E, 1d8+E)
0E Lamusu Mantle (+2 saves/deflect vs evil)
1E Dread Carapace (Power attack Bite -1/+2 per E)
2E Astral Vambrace (DR 2+2*E/magic)
0E Strong Heart Vest (DR 1+1*E for ability damage)

Kurnos Effects:
Longstrider, Primal Hunter, Primal instinct, "Uncanny dodge"

----------


## Ghostfoot

As the man tries to rise, slashing about, Kuln knocks him with his hammer for *10* damage. Keston speaks a word of magic and a look of terror crosses the man's face as the spell takes a slight hold. He stabs again and again at Kuln, desperate to cut his way past. "Gah! Stupid gnome!". Blood seeps from a wound on Kuln's arm as the man lands a solid strike for *6* damage.


*Spoiler: rolls & info*
Show

'fake Bron' trickster vs Kuln
shortsword (1d20+11)[17] damage (1d6+2)[4]
shortsword (1d20+6)[26] damage (1d6+2)[6]
crit? (1d20+6)[11] damage (1d6+2)[8]


*=> Party*

----------


## BelGareth

Frustrated, and annoyed this has gone long enough, Bron strides forward, all concern for the present location gone, pure anger on his person as he whips out his sword and moves to destroy his doplegangers weapon.

Bron yells out (if sword is broken) *"ENOUGH!"*

*Spoiler*
Show


Moves forward, draw on the move and Sunder attack on his shortsword.

Sunder attempt (+4 from improved sunder, +4 from wielding two handed)
*Sunder Attack* - (1d20+20)[*33*] opposed Attack Rolls (he suffers -4 for using a light weapon)
*Sunder Damage* - (1d10+6)[*14*] Ignoring first 10 hardness (a standard shortsword has 5 hp's)

Dark Companion stays next fake bron, moving to keep up at a max distance of 120ft.

----------


## Cavir

Keston moves to follow Bron then sees him trying to break the sword. "The sword and his armor is magic. A shame to waste them." Keston casts another spell. This time magical caltrops appear under the trickter's feet. "Be ready for him to try to run, thought the caltrops will slow him down. Remember, we need him alive!"

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Casting arcane spell of Caltrops (SpC p42). I'm not sure if there is an initial attack upon casting now or only if he continues to fight next round.

----------


## razorback

Kuln hisses as he takes a cut in his arm, almost dropping his hammer.
"Alright, you'll pay for that." the gnome growls low as he lashes out with his two hammers.

*Spoiler*
Show


AC ~20; Current ~ 20/24 if they are giants
HP ~ 60; Current ~ 54
AP ~ 8 ; Current ~ 8


Full round Action
Attack 1
(1d20+12)[*26*]+ Knowledge Devotion (not included, rolled 20) +2 for flanking inlcuded

Damage
(1d4+1)[*2*] + Knowledge Devotion damage + (2d6)[*3*] sneak attack

Crit 19-20/x2
(1d20+12)[*17*]+ Knowledge Devotion
(1d4+1)[*5*] + Knowledge Devotion damage

Attack 2
(1d20+12)[*17*]+ Knowledge Devotion (not included, rolled 20) +2 for flanking inlcuded

Damage
(1d4)[*2*] + Knowledge Devotion damage + (2d6)[*8*] sneak attack

Crit 19-20/x2
(1d20+12)[*29*]+ Knowledge Devotion
(1d4)[*4*] + Knowledge Devotion damage


Effects ~
+1 racial bonus on attack rolls against kobolds and goblinoids
+4 dodge vs giants
Child of Shadows Stance = If you move at least 10 feet during your turn, you gain concealment against all melee and ranged attacks until the start of your next turn. 
Sapphire Nightmare Blade = 0
Cloak of Deception = 0
Shadow Jaunt = X
Wolf Fang Strike = 0
Knowledge Devotion check = +x insight bonus on attack rolls and damage rolls.

----------


## Ghostfoot

Angered, Bron pushes past the hound and draws his sword, smashing the man's shortsword and sending the broken weapon flying from his hands. Keston casts another spell and spiked caltrops pop into existence across the top of the stairs where the man is. Kuln swings with his hammers, hitting for *7* damage.

*Spoiler: info*
Show

Because there's limited room where he's trapped on the stairs, Bron will need to push past Secondus & take his place for his melee sunder. So no room for anyone else to engage in melee this round.




> a standard shortsword has 5 hp's


I think it actually might only have 2 hp!




> I'm not sure if there is an initial attack upon casting now or only if he continues to fight next round.


I think it's only if he stays in the square.




> Knowledge Devotion (not included, rolled 20)


= +2 if the result was 20


*=> Kurnos, etc*

----------


## DrK

Kurnos calls the hound back and watches as Bron smahes the man's blade and the gnome confined to the stairs continues to hammer at their fake Bron. Happy to wait he rests a hand on Secundus's hulking shoulder wishing Primus were here as well 

*Spoiler: ooc*
Show


Happy to wait and skip this round

----------


## Ghostfoot

The man tries to escape. Ducking left he jumps right trying to slip past Kuln but the gnome blocks him with a battering of hammer blows. Bruised and bleeding the trickster pulls a dagger but seems to have second thoughts. Smiling, he lets the weapon drop to the floor hands held high "Okay, okay. I surrender, you got me. Or do you?" he says quietly, smirking. From outside the tavern comes shouts of "The Watch! The Watch!" from worried patrons and the clanking and commotion of heavily armoured militia coming to restore peace.

"What say we let the captain sort out this little misunderstanding, eh? He's a good man. I'm sure he can tell right from wrong..."

*Spoiler: info*
Show

Tumble attempt
DC25 vs Kuln (1d20+13)[17]
-> fail. Draws an AoO from Kuln.



*=> Party*

----------


## Cavir

The trickster surrenders and Keston pipes up, hoping to keep a live prisoner. *"Hold up, don't kill him. Bring him down here, beware the caltrops."* Keston eyes the prisoner through his magically blue eyes for a few seconds then turns toward the front door as he drops his morningstar to the ground. He moves his hands outward to show he is not looking for a fight. *"Good, you're here! We've caught at least a co-conspirator to kill the proprietor, if not the rat himself."* 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Sense Motive on the trickster (1d20+5)[*7*]
When he became visible again, was he still showing transmutation on himself? Did the Dispel magic get rid of that? Does he look the same as when we first saw him?

Use Arcane Sight to determine if he has casting or SLA abilities.

Diplomacy with the guards (1d20+11)[*29*] Trying to make a good first impression and have them realize force is not needed at this point.

Keston took 1 STR damage from the Vision of Punishment spell.

----------


## razorback

As the man talks, Kuln keeps his hammers raised.  "Alright, nice and..." as all he gets out as the man tries to push back, but the gnome takes a slight intercepting step as he lashes out again, hammering at the man's shins as he tries to drive him down.

*Spoiler*
Show


AC ~20; Current ~ 20/24 if they are giants
HP ~ 60; Current ~ 54
AP ~ 8 ; Current ~ 8


Full round Action, using subdual
Attack 1
(1d20+8)[*12*]+ Knowledge Devotion (not included, rolled 20) +2 for flanking included and -4 subdual

Damage
(1d4)[*2*]+ Knowledge Devotion damage 

Crit 19-20/x2
(1d20+12)[*13*]+ Knowledge Devotion
(1d4)[*3*] + Knowledge Devotion damage

Attack 2
(1d20+8)[*14*]+ Knowledge Devotion (not included, rolled 20) +2 for flanking included and -4 subdual

Damage
(1d4)[*1*] + Knowledge Devotion damage 

Crit 19-20/x2
(1d20+12)[*30*][29]+ Knowledge Devotion
(1d4)[*3*] + Knowledge Devotion damage


Effects ~
+1 racial bonus on attack rolls against kobolds and goblinoids
+4 dodge vs giants
Child of Shadows Stance = If you move at least 10 feet during your turn, you gain concealment against all melee and ranged attacks until the start of your next turn. 
Sapphire Nightmare Blade = 0
Cloak of Deception = 0
Shadow Jaunt = X
Wolf Fang Strike = 0
Knowledge Devotion check = +x insight bonus on attack rolls and damage rolls.

----------


## BelGareth

As soon as calls for the Watch are heard, and the offender gives up, Bron sheathes his blade, taking a step back.

----------


## DrK

*Kurnos*

As the man surrenders  Kurnos whistles the massive wolf back to his side and settles on his haunches watching the room. Glancing up at the man he pulls back his war mask revealing his plain face and long brown hair and rough unshaven stubble. "Some questions for you to answer my friend. We can wait for the watch. And as for you lot...." he mutters to the gaggle of townsfolk, "How aboput you back up and settle down."

----------


## Ghostfoot

As everyone backs off the doors burst open and like a burst dam a flood of City Watch pour into the tavern. Armoured in leather and garbed in green black and gold the watchmen swarm the area, isolating groups and efficiently shutting down any raucous responses (with a few sharp club-strikes to assist). 

A no-nonsense civilar (captain) surveys the room and her eyes quickly settle on you and the trickster as responsible for the fracas. Pausing only to ensure that her officers are taking statements from the babbling proprietor and staff she strides over purposefully. "Weapons - down! Beasts - back! Hands - up!"

To disobey seems reckless with the number of city watch about and anxiety among the patrons still high the likelihood of innocents being hurt is high. You step back to show that you mean no harm, as does the trickster assailant. A chaotic discussion ensues as you plead your case, the trickster meanwhile claiming innocence but clearly (to you) a vessel of deceit.

All comes to a head as the civilar orders everyone for questioning by a Magister. You are permitted to escort Secondus to the stables where both hounds are contained for the time being, yearning for their master but reluctantly obedient. With the two beasts contained the rest of you are taken into custody, the watch polite now that tensions have calmed.

After a short trip under heavy guard you find yourselves at the closest watch station. "Split them" orders the civilar and so the trickster is locked in a large cell with three ne'er do well ruffians while the four of you are ushered into another cell opposite occupied by only two individuals...a thin Uthgardt tribesman and a proud-looking hobgoblin....

----------


## razorback

Kuln practically grinds his teeth at the whole process.  He understood the process of justice but it seemed backwards when it was patently obvious what happened.
As they get ushered into the cell, he walks back to the bars as he scowls at the trickster.  After a time, he turns back to the group as he says "What now?  Does anyone know what to expect from the Magister?"   After asking he becomes aware of that they have others in the cell, a human and a hobgoblin.

----------


## BelGareth

Bron is angry at the whole thing, but when ordered to disarm, sheathe and follow the orders, he does, even though he was railing against the whole thing on the inside.

His grim demeanor was sour when they were escorted into the jail cell, and he joined Kuln staring at the trickster.

He shakes his head, eyes still on the trickster, ignoring the newcomers. *"I do not know Kuln, it varies on the Magister I would assume, some are worthy and just of their position, while others can be....not so."* He closes his eyes and turns around, looking at the new two for the first time.

_Strange bunch_ he thought to himself, trying to gauge the human and hobgoblin.

Nodding to them *"What're you two in here for?"*

----------


## Dienekes

Wat sat on the hard, cold surface of the cell. Hed been in for a while, and honestly, he didnt mind the confined space.  The close quarters, hard furniture, and scant meals were the closest thing that reminded him of home since he left. It was a bit hard to rationalize his cell mate though, from what he saw he seemed entirely unsuited for a disciplined life. 

Still it would be unworthy of a Hobgoblin of his status to show signs of weakness before these people so he sat in a corner, making certain his back was protected against a wall. 

He heard the guard yell to split more prisoners and soon four more men were shoved into his cell. Ahh, now it was over crowded. It truly was like his old barracks. Wat got to his feet and stood tall as the new folk entered and tried to get their measure one by one. 

One of them had the bearing of a warrior about him, but with some odd hairstyle he hadnt seen before walked in and asked how he got in. 

Misunderstanding.

----------


## razorback

Giving a wicked grin, Kuln asks "Didn't realize that something belonged to someone else or that the girl was married to the mayor?"

----------


## Dienekes

No. What the hell might as well tell them. Nothing else to do in here. A man at the inn I was staying in mistook me for an orc. When I corrected him he implied all monsters were the same and began using polysyllabic words, I believe to confuse me. I told him where I am from this would be grounds for violence. He and two of his retinue pulled out blades and he asked what I would do about it. So I stabbed him. Evidently, that is illegal here.

----------


## DrK

*Kurnos*

Kurnos sat quietly at the back of the cell. He has allowed the Incarnum go dissipate to not scare the guards but could feel it calling. He looked around scornfully, hiwceast it would be to transform and leave or even tear the bars from the cage. "We have things to do this day. I don't care to stay here for long and my hounds will be hungry soon."

Looking at the newcomers he nods formally. "Greetings. I am Kurnos, from near daggerford. We are in here mistakenly. Though, " he glances at the others, " Not for long. What has brought one of the Northern tribes here?" he asks of the Uthgardt.

----------


## BelGareth

Bron nods and smiles ruefully, *"Seems to be the order of the day for this cell."*

*"I'm Susebron, I'm from the swordcoast, I roam about mostly, this lot found me not to recently, up a tree without a paddle so to speak."*

----------


## Cavir

Keston entered the cell with the rest without resistance. There were already two in the cell but with his friends there with him he had no concern for his own safety. Keston's magically blue eyes studied the trickster across the hallway. *"Who are you working for? Was risking your life really worth it?"* Keston didn't expect an honest answer but was more interested in how the scum responded.

His eyes went back to his regular green color as he turned to those he was sharing the cell with.




> Kuln practically grinds his teeth at the whole process. "What now? Does anyone know what to expect from the Magister?"


*"The civilar handled the situation properly and with well disciplined watchmen. I have hope our case will be handled as well. If need be our deeds on the way here and those we've met here in the city so far should help our case if need be. Being presentable would help too."* He casts a simple spell and puts the magic to work cleaning himself and his friends, particularly of any bloodstains.

He turned his attention to the two they shared the cell with. *"I'm Keston. We are new to the city but my understanding is the city  is quite tolerant of races even if some individuals aren't.  Don't give the magistrate a reason to distrust you and hopefully self-defense will get you out of here. How long have you been in here?"* 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Detect Magic over to that cell. Spellcasting ability as well?
Sense Motive - trickster (1d20+5)[*13*]
Sense Motive - human (1d20+5)[*22*]
Sense Motive - hobgoblin (1d20+5)[*20*]

----------


## Dienekes

Wat stood at attention as the thin human introduced himself.  "Serjeant-at-arms Watnir Tyglen and I've been here about a day and a half."

----------


## Ghostfoot

You briefly introduce yourselves to each other, the situation somewhat awkward given you're all unfairly imprisoned (at least in your own minds).The trickster smirks and stares from the far cell, an annoying facile grin plastered across his face. Keston watches him closely.

After a few minutes chat and 'getting comfortable' in the spartan cell the guards reappear, a lot more comfortable and a bunch of keys jangling. "Your lucky day. You're free to go" says the friendly jailer, warmly. 

As he turns the key in the cell door Keston looks over from the trickster and, eyes widening, notices that the friendly guards are all emanating the same magical aura as the smirking trickster. Kuln too spies past them and through the far open door he sees a partly obscured City Watch body slumped on the floor in a pool of blood in the office beyond. These guys are not what they seem!

As the key turns and the cell door swings open their hands move to the shortswords in easy reach as they move to clean up this mess with some quick kills...!

*Spoiler: info*
Show

6 imposter guards plus the trickster
any of your obvious weapons/ wands etc have all been confiscated, use your discretion as to what you still have on you (armour is okay).
the dogs are back at the inn.

You are not surprised thanks to good spot/ sense motive rolls
bad guys are flat-footed

no map for this one

Initiative
Keston (1d20-1)[5]
Kurnos (1d20+2)[21]
Kuln (1d20+5)[20]
Susebron (1d20+1)[9]
Jascan (1d20+2)[8]
Wat (1d20+2)[10]
bad guys (1d20+1)[18]


*=> Kurnos & Kuln*

----------


## razorback

Kuln, taken aback for a moment, thinks quickly as the guards approach.  "Well, it would be the first time in some time that the luck would turn my way." as he looks at the guards and then shifts his gaze towards the opposite direction of the office with the fallen guard.  "Oh, hey captain, your men were just about to release us." he says with a wave before disappearing in a cloud of darkness.


*Spoiler*
Show


Trying to get them to look away.  Either way, Shadow Jaunt to the room with the fallen guards, hoping to find weapons for everyone.

----------


## Ghostfoot

Kuln disappears in a burst of shadows, reappearing far behind the group of imposters. The bodies of the watch lie slumped about the office obviously quickly overcome by the deceitful gang of attackers.

Fortunately your weapons are visible, the confiscated items resting in a cabinet behind a desk. Kuln grabs what he can, ready to turn the tables.

*Spoiler: weps*
Show

Kuln uses second move action to retrieve the weapons (can grab all within reason)


*=> Kurnos*

----------


## DrK

*Kurnos*

The druid, looking strange without his normal white mask looks surprised, a lined face of a hard lived life getting a harsher look as its clear the new arrivala mean them harm. Essentia flows into him, animal limbs and glowing vests exploding outwards in a riot of colour as he leaps at the first one through the door of the cell, claws outstretched. 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show



Swift: deploy esentia
5ft step
Sphynx claws (1d20+10)[*11*] dam (1d8+8)[*9*] 
Sphynx claws (1d20+10)[*15*] dam (1d8+8)[*14*] 

hps 53/53
Saves 9/8/8 (+2 vs evil, +2 vs disease)
AC 20/22 vs evil (6 arm, 2 dex, 2 NA, 2 vs evil) 

DR 4/ magic

Incarnum
1E Wormtail belt (+2 NA, +1/E)
2E Sphynx Claws (+E on Str check, Claws +E, 1d8+E)
0E Lamusu Mantle (+2 saves/deflect vs evil)
1E Dread Carapace (Power attack Bite -1/+2 per E)
1E Astral Vambrace (DR 2+2*E/magic)
0E Strong Heart Vest (DR 1+1*E for ability damage)

Kurnos Effects:
Longstrider, Primal Hunter, Primal instinct, "Uncanny dodge"

----------


## Ghostfoot

Incarnum energy transforms Kurnos as he barrels into the gang of imposter guards. Punching and clawing at them he jostles them but they seem surprisingly tough, giving back as they flow into the large cell blades drawn ready for murder! Steel flashes as a chaotic melee is joined. One manages to slip a lucky blow in against Jascan for *7* damage.

Meanwhile the impersonator from the tavern stalks out of his now unlocked cell, dagger in hand. With a look of vengeance on his face he advances down the corridor toward Kuln, who is busy gathering the weaponry together. Throwing himself at the deft gnome he slashes and stabs at him, striking Kuln for *8* damage. "Enough snooping. Telakin says it's time to eliminate you! It'll be my pleasure!"

*Spoiler: rolls*
Show

imposter guard vs Kurnos shortsword (1d20+5)[14] damage (1d6+1)[5]
imposter guard vs Kurnos shortsword (1d20+5)[15] damage (1d6+1)[4]
imposter guard vs Keston shortsword (1d20+5)[10] damage (1d6+1)[2]
imposter guard vs Susebron shortsword (1d20+5)[12] damage (1d6+1)[3]
imposter guard vs Jascan shortsword (1d20+5)[21] damage (1d6+1)[7]
imposter guard vs Watnir shortsword (1d20+5)[12] damage (1d6+1)[6]
trickster vs Kuln dagger (1d20+13)[28] damage (1d4+4)[8]


*=> Party*

----------


## Cavir

Keston is quick to avoid the surprise attack. He realizes the area is too tight for a spell to hit a group of them. He steps back behind his allies and casts a spell. A cloud of stars darts its way out the door toward the original trickster. A flurry of the stars then assault the trickster.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

5' step back
Cast Spiritual Weapon. CL 6 = 6 rounds

(1d20+9)[*20*] crit: (1d20+9)[*26*]
damage: (1d8+2)[*10*] crit: (1d8+2)[*3*]

----------


## Dienekes

When Wat left his squad, they told him that outside life would be unregimented, undisciplined, and wild.  But he didn't think it'd be so bad that the very guards would attempt to assassinate him.  One of the guards slashed at him.  The blade sent a burst of air past his face as he ducked to the side.  

Wat tried to use the momentum of his movement to power his strike toward the guard's face.

*Spoiler*
Show


So, Wat wouldn't have any of his weapons or armor/shield on him in the cell.  So his AC would be 13.  
Standard Action:  Unarmed Strike against his enemy, using Emerald Razor.  This is a touch attack that deals normal damage.  Unarmed attacks provoke AOOs.
Attack: (1d20+4)[*24*] 
Damage: (1d3+2)[*3*] non-lethal
Edit: that's a crit.

----------


## razorback

As his back is turned as he picks up a few weapons, he catches the movement out of the corner of his eye, but too late as he feels blade scrape across his ribs and it feels like fire.  "Ah, yes. 
 You had your chance and you've thrown it away.  I'd be prepared to meet the demons for the rest of eternity." he says as he dodges and disappears, noise of his footfalls being covered by the combat.

*Spoiler*
Show


AC ~20; Current ~ 20/24 if they are giants
HP ~ 60; Current ~ 46
AP ~ 8 ; Current ~ 8

Swift Action
Use Cloak of Deception

Full round Action
Hide/Move Silently back to the group
(1d20+20)[*40*] + ? Hide
(1d20+16)[*35*] + ? Move Silently


Effects ~
+1 racial bonus on attack rolls against kobolds and goblinoids
+4 dodge vs giants
Child of Shadows Stance = If you move at least 10 feet during your turn, you gain concealment against all melee and ranged attacks until the start of your next turn. 
Sapphire Nightmare Blade = 0
Cloak of Deception = X
Shadow Jaunt = X
Wolf Fang Strike = 0
Knowledge Devotion check = +x insight bonus on attack rolls and damage rolls.

----------


## BelGareth

Bron's eyes go wide as the intruders come barging in, seemingly having dealt with the town guard and gaolers, bold move.

*"I think I have just the spell for this!"*

He takes a step backwards and begins to throw his arms into mystical gestures, speaking in Elven, and begins to summon a black, gooey, tar like substance beneath the intruders, it silently oozes out of the cobblestones, as if he was summoning it from the abyss itself, which resided below them. 

Having put on enough of a show, he looks to them and smugly says *"That should hold you"*

*Spoiler*
Show


*Bluff* - (1d20+14)[*29*]

Will move Dark companion to effect as many as possible (-2 saves and AC)

Silent image to cast what is in effect, a black Web spell, or Evards Black tentacles. DC 15 will to disbelieve.

----------


## DrK

*Kurnos*

Kurnos ducks and weaves, relying on the heavy purple scales to take the brunt of the assaults. Looking at the attackers, he wonders who this Telakin is and what they have done to anger him. Parrying an attack with the log razor edged claws he slashes at them seeking to vent some frustration on these would be assassins.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show




Sphynx claws (1d20+11)[*18*] dam (1d8+9)[*16*]
Sphynx claws (1d20+11)[*14*] dam (1d8+9)[*16*]

hps 53/53
Saves 9/8/8 (+2 vs evil, +2 vs disease)
AC 20/22 vs evil (6 arm, 2 dex, 2 NA, 2 vs evil) 

DR 4/ magic

Incarnum
1E Wormtail belt (+2 NA, +1/E)
2E Sphynx Claws (+E on Str check, Claws +E, 1d8+E)
0E Lamusu Mantle (+2 saves/deflect vs evil)
1E Dread Carapace (Power attack Bite -1/+2 per E)
1E Astral Vambrace (DR 2+2*E/magic)
0E Strong Heart Vest (DR 1+1*E for ability damage)

Kurnos Effects:
Longstrider, Primal Hunter, Primal instinct, "Uncanny dodge"

----------


## Togo

The tribesman in the long coat stumbles from cell, staring at the warring combatants with obvious confusion.  Reaching into a pocket he retrieves and old peice of chewing root, heavily used, and bites down.  After staring a few seconds longer, he nods, as if reaching a decision, and starts to mutter to himself in a sing-song voice, starting slow, but going faster and louder.  The verse has weird time signature, stumbling, with stops in odd places, while the 'hurry up' chorus is more strident and powerful, but drags the song faster and faster.  

Just as it drags the listeners, faster, and faster and faster still, until they almost blur with speed.  

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Leave the cell.  Stand somewhere out of the way.
Haste cast on the party.  Everyone gets:
+1 to hit (competance)
+1 to AC (dodge)
+1 to reflex saves (dodge)
+30ft of movement speed (enhancement)
+1 attack at full BAB when iterative attacks would normally be allowed.


*Spoiler: Song Lyrics to Hurry Up!*
Show

Every day you watch the day, the people rushing round and round
Every day they chase about, each other or their tails around.
Sun and moon, go sailing past, the seasons wend their lazy year
And still they run, to hope to find, the happy hidden somewhere near!

     Hu-rry up!  There's no time!  What you hunt will soon outlast you!
     Cut your ties!  Feel the strain!  Fear the others rushing past you!
     Hu-rry up!  Short your life, there's no time to reach for the skies!  
     Run right past! trust to fate! And sur-ely your
     Star will Rise!

When I see you, rush on past, I speed up to try and outrun fate
To reach the day I have the time, to cross your path and simply wait.  
To give me time to tell you how, I long to see you smile at me
But I'd need to outrun us both, and how can that ever be?

     Hu-rry up!  There's no time!  What you leave is of no importance!
     Feel the burn!  Grin the pain!  Going too fast for consequences!
     Hu-rry up!  Eyes tight shut!  There's no time for heart's desires!
     If only I, could touch your heart, find some way to try and teach you to
     Open your Eyes!

Life is fast but we keep up, by showing each other, the shorter way
With you to catch me, if I fall, I feel like I could, run all day!
They can tell me, I'm a fool, to spend the time, to scout the land.
But I know I've done it right, every time I hold your hand!

     Hu-rry up!  There's no time!  It's all about how fast you're treading!
     Must run, run, no time to think, pay no mind to where you're heading!
     Hu-rry up!  Don't waste time! Of all delays, love is the worst!
     Have no hopes!  Make no plans, die without.. Hey!  How did those two
     Come in First!

----------


## Ghostfoot

Keston casts his spells but the trickster attacking Kuln leaps to one side avoiding the initial attack. The guard striking against Wat misses and earns a fist to the face for *3* damage, although a backhand slash to Wat for *4* damage makes it a more even exchange.

Cornered, with arms full Kuln ducks to one side and disappears, the tricksters blade stabbing harmlessly where he should have been. The wee gnome appears back in the cell in thick of the melee, a small arsenal of weapons in his hands. Nearby Susebron conjures figments of black oozing 'stuff' in the minds of everyone. The attackers curse and dodge, trying to evade the hampering spell. Most realize the deception for what it is as the gooey strands pass harmlessly through them, but one of the attackers is tricked into ducking and weaving about ineffectually.

Kurnos presses his attack on the now recovered 'fake guards' but the chaotic melee is too much and the guards manage to ward off his blows. The tribesman caught up in the attack steps back and words in his strange sing-song voice carry through the battle, slowing down your sensations as you all suddenly see the world slow down around you...

Nevertheless the murderous assailants do not stop with their attempt to purge you. Blades flash and Kurnos is stabbed for *3* damage, Keston for *4* damage, and Jascan for *4* damage. Cursing and snarling in rage the original trickster, having been eluded by Kuln, darts away from Kestons spiritual weaponry and back to the melee stabbing at the already engaged Watnir for *8* damage.

*Spoiler: rolls etc*
Show




> So, Wat wouldn't have any of his weapons or armor/shield on him in the cell. So his AC would be 13.


I think it's too unfair to have _no_ armour. For whatever reason, his armour has not been stripped from him yet (his shield has). So AC 19.

imposter guard vs Watnir shortsword (1d20+5)[25] damage (1d6+1)[4]
crit? (1d20+5)[16] damage (1d6+1)[3]

Wat crit? (1d20+4)[12] Damage: (1d3+2)[4] non-lethal

imposter guards Will DC15 vs Silent Image
imposter guard (1d20+6)[13] => loses current turns actions
imposter guard (1d20+6)[16]
imposter guard (1d20+6)[24]
imposter guard (1d20+6)[19]
imposter guard (1d20+6)[23]
imposter guard (1d20+6)[24]

imposter guard vs Kurnos shortsword (1d20+5)[25] damage (1d6+1)[3]
crit? vs Kurnos shortsword (1d20+5)[12] damage (1d6+1)[5]
imposter guard vs Kurnos shortsword (1d20+5)[22] damage (1d6+1)[7]
imposter guard vs Keston shortsword (1d20+5)[23] damage (1d6+1)[4]
imposter guard vs Jascan shortsword (1d20+5)[25] damage (1d6+1)[4]
crit? vs Jascan shortsword (1d20+5)[11] damage (1d6+1)[5]
imposter guard vs Watnir shortsword (1d20+5)[11] damage (1d6+1)[3]
trickster vs Watnir dagger (1d20+13)[29] damage (1d4+4)[8]

Lots happening so a bit chaotic. Hope I captured everything fairly.

----------


## Cavir

The imposter attacking Keston followed him into the cell. Keston knew the others of the party would easily cut this scum down once they dealt with their own attackers but he didn't have the time to wait for that nor did he have the space to slip further back so he could freely cast spells. Instead he pointed his gloved hands at the creep. Lighting leapt from the gloves into his attacker.

Meanwhile the magical cloud of stars pursued and continued zapping at the trickster.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Lightning Gloves MiC p113, 2 charges for 3d6 damage, DC 14 Reflex for half. Auto hit.
(3d6)[*15*]

If this drops the guard, grab their sword and hold it ready for an ally to grab and use. Figure this would be a move type action for them and free for me (dropping it).

Stars: (1d20+9)[*22*] crit: (1d20+9)[*20*]
Damage: (1d8+2)[*9*] crit: (1d8+2)[*6*]

----------


## razorback

As Kuln rushes forward, he appears with a bundle of weapons, as many as he can hold, as he calls out "Grab one and defend yourselves!"

*Spoiler*
Show


Can't imagine he carried enough but any guess of who and what he might have grabbed GF?

----------


## DrK

*Kurnos*

The blade hits kurnos, the incarnum flaring as the magical warding helps reduce the damage. Snarling back the savage druid lashes out again at the assailant, claws flickering as he spins around, time slowing down as the speedy magic washes over and he seeks to blood his claws.


*Spoiler: OOC*
Show



Sphynx claws (1d20+12)[*31*] dam (1d8+9)[*15*]
Sphynx claws (1d20+12)[*30*] dam (1d8+9)[*11*]
Sphynx claws (1d20+12)[*19*] dam (1d8+9)[*10*]



hps 53/53
Saves 9/8/8 (+2 vs evil, +2 vs disease)
AC 21/23 vs evil (6 arm, 2 dex, 2 NA, 1 haste, 2 vs evil) 

DR 4/ magic

Incarnum
1E Wormtail belt (+2 NA, +1/E)
2E Sphynx Claws (+E on Str check, Claws +E, 1d8+E)
0E Lamusu Mantle (+2 saves/deflect vs evil)
1E Dread Carapace (Power attack Bite -1/+2 per E)
1E Astral Vambrace (DR 2+2*E/magic)
0E Strong Heart Vest (DR 1+1*E for ability damage)

Kurnos Effects:
Longstrider, Primal Hunter, Primal instinct, "Uncanny dodge"

Haste (from the new arrival)

----------


## Togo

Jascan looks around wildly for a place rather more free of enraged swordsmen, and fails to find.  Instead he tries to dodge by flattening himself against the bars, hoping for to gain a second or two of respite.  His song changes, and despite his flailing panic, the words themselves are pitched and clear  

*Walk through the fire
'cause where else can I turn?*

He ducks beneath a blow that threatens to take his head off.  Trapped, panicking, and unarmed, he still managed to keep singing.  His eyes are flickering with a reddish light, and he glows slightly as if standing before a bonfire, the light red beneath his skin

*So I take up the fire
And let it bu-urn
LET IT BURN!*

A plume of fire gathers in his hand...

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show


If I can 5ft or even move to somewhere I can't be hit,

Failing that, move (not 5ft step) so as to provoke an attack of opportunity from my opponent.
Then cast a spell.  If I'm still in reach of my opponent, cast on the defensive, needing a 17  Concentration (1d20+12)[*25*]
Then blast my opponent, which will itself provoke. I'm hoping however, that he only gets one AOO a round and will have already used it.

Scorching ray ranged touch attack (1d20+5)[*19*] for (4d6)[*15*] fire damage
Scorching ray ranged touch attack (1d20+5)[*6*] for (4d6)[*11*] fire damage

Both rays at my own opponent.

----------


## BelGareth

Bron growls at the efficacy of his spell, it was a long shot, but he hoped it would be better. He nodded to Kuln, and grabs a weapon, expecting a blade to ring against his armor as he did so, and then he turns, swinging his blade at the closest 'guard', intent on dropping these scum he aims for the weapons, hoping it will turnt eh tide quicker.

*Spoiler*
Show


Move to pickup weapon (provoke)
Standard sunder attack closest one's weapon (preferably the one who attacked me)

two handed, Power attack for 2, and Dark companion will be adjacent to the target (-2 Saves, AC)
*Sunder* - (1d20+18)[*33*] (opposed roll)
*Damage* - (1d10+9)[*16*] & *electricity* - (1d6)[*3*] (ignores 10 hardness)

AC: 20 (sans shield)
T: 11 FF: 19
HP's: 41/41

----------


## Dienekes

Wat grunted as imposter guard and the trickster lash out at him with their weapons.  This wasn't working.  He needed a plan, something to use against his enemies.

"Grab one and defend yourselves!" The gnome said as he appeared back in the cell his arms full of weapons.

Well... ok.  That works as a plan, then.

Wat took his weapon from Kuln and turned back to his enemies.  The trickster seemed the most pressing concern.  With his weapon in hand he centered himself and thrust at it.

*Spoiler*
Show


Current AC: 20, with the speed boost.
Move Action to pick up weapon, provokes AOO
Swift action to center self in order to regain maneuvers.
Standard action to attack Trickster
(1d20+9)[*15*]
if crit (1d20+9)[*22*]
damage (1d8+3)[*7*]
if crit (1d8+3)[*11*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Lightning courses through the air as Keston blasts one of the guards for *15* electricity damage. His weaponised spell continues to attack the trickster with stars of pure energy forcing the man to duck and weave but still inflicting *9* damage as its shreds into him.

Kurnos lashes out left and right hitting one guard for *26* damage and killing him, and striking another for *10* damage. The slain guard falls to the ground flesh & form melting slightly like wax as his features fade to grey. Jascan steps back, a plume of fire issuing forth from his hands inflicting *15* fire damage on his opponent, even as next to him Bron grabs his sword and spins, smashing the blade of an imposter guard coming to knife him. Wat grabs his trident taking a nasty cut for *6* damage as he does.

Disarmed in front of Bron, the guard steps back into a defensive stance, his form changing much like that of the slain guard. In a few seconds his likeness is gone, replaced by a smaller slender creature with bulbous yellow eyes & slitted pupils. It's arm forms into a clublike appendage replacing the weapon it so recently lost.

The remaining guards press the attack, one stepping in to strike Jascan for *5* damage and the trickster moving to stab at Bron from behind as he's focused on the other, stabbing quickly for *14* damage.

*Spoiler: rolls etc*
Show

guard Ref (1d20+3)[9] vs Keston DC14

AoO vs Wat
shortword (1d20+13)[30] damage (1d4+4)[6]

knowledge nature DC14
Jascan (1d20+8)[14]
Keston (1d20+5)[17]
Kurnos (1d20+11)[21]
Kuln (1d20+4)[6]
Yep, they're dopplegangers. Manipulative & deceitful creatures with change shape ability.

disarmed doppleganger (standard action) -> change shape to monstrous humanoid w/ slam attack

all 5ft stepping as needed:
imposter guard vs Kurnos shortsword (1d20+5)[10] damage (1d6+1)[2]
imposter guard vs Keston shortsword (1d20+5)[6] damage (1d6+1)[6]
imposter guard vs Jascan shortsword (1d20+5)[16] damage (1d6+1)[5]
imposter guard vs Watnir shortsword (1d20+5)[16] damage (1d6+1)[7]
trickster vs Bron (flanking) full attack #1 dagger (1d20+13)[23] damage (1d4+4)[7] + sneak (2d6)[7]
full attack #2 dagger (1d20+8)[16] damage (1d4+4)[5] + sneak (2d6)[11]


*=> Party*
all characters are in melee but can 5ft step to avoid AoO as needed

----------


## Cavir

"Doppelgangers! That explains things." Keston blasts his opponent again with lightning. The magical storm of stars continues assaulting the trickster.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Last Lightning Gauntlets charge. Auto hit: (2d6)[*6*] electric

Stars: (1d20+9)[*13*] crit: (1d20+9)[*28*]
Damage: (1d8+2)[*5*] crit: (1d8+2)[*4*]

5' step to work my way over to get closer to the trickster. Looking to get a touch spell on him, ideally with only the trickster getting an AoO while I cast it.

----------


## BelGareth

Bron cries out in surprise as the blade slips between his armor penetrating a vital organ. He was going to feel that later...

He wheels about, and focuses on the trickster, he uttered a curse in a long lost language, damning the trickster to a fate worse than death, but he would try to give him both, if he could.

As his shadow moved to stand next to him, he swung his sword, hoping the fool was weak willed and merely stubborn.

*Spoiler*
Show


shadow moves next to trickster (-2 to saves and AC)
Swift action: Curse trickster, Will DC 17 or 2 penalty on attacks, saves, ability checks, skill checks, and weapon damage rolls for 1 hour.
Full attack Trickster

*Attack 1* - (1d20+12)[*15*] (+1 from haste, so *16* Total)
*Damage* - (1d10+9)[*13*] & *electricity* - (1d6)[*1*] 

*Haste Attack* - (1d20+13)[*23*]
*Damage* - (1d10+9)[*11*] & *electricity* - (1d6)[*4*]

*Attack 1* - (1d20+7)[*14*] (+1 from haste, so *15* Total)
*Damage* - (1d10+9)[*16*] & *electricity* - (1d6)[*3*] 

AC: 21 (sans shield)
T: 12 FF: 19
HP's: 27/41
Effects: Haste!

----------


## razorback

Kuln, not percieved as a threat by the flesh changing creatures, uses the moment to his advantage as he dodges next to Bron, taking a hammer to bludgeon at his assailant.

*Spoiler*
Show


AC ~20; Current ~ 20/24 if they are giants
HP ~ 60; Current ~ 46
AP ~ 8 ; Current ~ 8


Hoping he managed one of his hammers.  If not, we can modify to something appropriate.

Knowledge devotion
(1d20)[*20*]+13 Religion, +5 Arcana, +6 Dungeoneering, +4 Nature and most of the rest.
*Spoiler*
Show


You then receive an insight bonus on attack rolls and damage rolls against that creature type for the remainder of the combat.

Check Result	Bonus Granted
15 or below	+1
1625	+2
2630	+3
3135	+4
36 or higher	+5



Move Action
If he can 5ft step to move in a flanking position with Bron on the one that attacked him, he does.
Otherwise, he tumbles to get there.
(1d20+15)[*35*]

Standard Action
(1d20+12)[*17*]+ Knowledge Devotion (not included) +2 if flanking

Damage
(1d4+1)[*5*] + Knowledge Devotion damage + (2d6)[*8*] sneak attack

Crit 19-20/x2
(1d20+12)[*27*]+ Knowledge Devotion
(1d4+1)[*2*]+ Knowledge Devotion damage


Effects ~
+1 racial bonus on attack rolls against kobolds and goblinoids
+4 dodge vs giants
Child of Shadows Stance = If you move at least 10 feet during your turn, you gain concealment against all melee and ranged attacks until the start of your next turn. 
Sapphire Nightmare Blade = 0
Cloak of Deception = X
Shadow Jaunt = X
Wolf Fang Strike = 0
Knowledge Devotion check = +x insight bonus on attack rolls and damage rolls.

----------


## Dienekes

Wat made a quick mental note that he would need to thank the gnome when this was all over.  He'd be lost without his weapon, against these shapeshifters.  Doppelgangers, apparently.  Wat had never fought them before, fortunately they didn't seem too 

narrowed his eyes as the guards in front of him began to change into strange bulbous headed creatures.  He'd never fought doppelganger's before.  Fortunately they didn't seem too tough.  Though he needed to be sure they didn't try to escape.  These creature should not be allowed to leave to further their murderous deceptions.  He took a deep breath of their scent, before returning to attacking the Trickster once more with his most precise attack.

*Spoiler*
Show


Swift Action: Activate Hunter's Sense Stance.  Wat gains the Scent ability.
Move Action: Grab Trident with both hands.
Standard Action: Power Attack Emerald Razor on the Trickster.  This attack becomes a Touch attack.  With Power Attack 3.

Touch Attack Roll: (1d20+7)[*19*]
Damage Roll: (1d8+10)[*13*]

If Crit
Crit Confirm: (1d20+9)[*12*]
Crit Damage: (1d8+10)[*14*]

----------


## DrK

*Kurnos*

Splashed with blood from the fallen strange doppleganger Kurnos snarls, an almost feral low sound, and leaps upon the next one that's attacking Kuln and the others. Eschewing any form of defence or technique he hacks and slashes with  wild abandon.

*Spoiler: Kurnos*
Show



Claws (1d20+12)[*31*] dam (1d8+9)[*15*]
Claws (1d20+12)[*26*] dam (1d8+9)[*11*]
Claws (1d20+12)[*23*] dam (1d8+9)[*14*]

hps 53/53
Saves 9/8/8 (+2 vs evil, +2 vs disease)
AC 21/23 vs evil (6 arm, 2 dex, 2 NA, 1 haste, 2 vs evil) 

DR 4/ magic

Incarnum
1E Wormtail belt (+2 NA, +1/E)
2E Sphynx Claws (+E on Str check, Claws +E, 1d8+E)
0E Lamusu Mantle (+2 saves/deflect vs evil)
1E Dread Carapace (Power attack Bite -1/+2 per E)
1E Astral Vambrace (DR 2+2*E/magic)
0E Strong Heart Vest (DR 1+1*E for ability damage)

Kurnos Effects:
Longstrider, Primal Hunter, Primal instinct, "Uncanny dodge"

Haste (from the new arrival)

----------


## Togo

Jascan looks around wildly, then his eyes settle on... his own hands.  He turns the well-worn gloves this way and that, torchlight glinting off the metal. 

_Forgot I had these on..._

He somewhat absently sidesteps a swiping blow, and then raises his hands, and yes, starts to sing.  Again. A power ballad this time.


They don't fear the dark
They won't slip away-hey
They don't fear the daily grind, 'cause they got something else in Mind!

(What have they got)
Stars in their eye-eyes!
The flame that never dies.
To light their way, to the dawn of the day
With the sta-ars in their eyes.

As he sings, tiny stars twinkle into being and streak towards the foe.  They don't seem to be aiming for the eyes, particularly, but they still leave tiny holes drilled through flesh and bone alike.
*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Cast _magic missile_, using my gloves.   Move towards the pile of kit, if safe to do so.
Damage (d4+1)[*3*]
Damage (d4+1)[*2*]
Damage (d4+1)[*4*]
Damage (d4+1)[*2*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Keston blasts again for *6* damage electricity jolting through the strange inhuman creature. Cursing their treacherous leader Bron swings his blade with enhanced speed, one of his blows slipping past its defences and biting deep for *15* damage.

Kuln ducks and weaves about the battle smashing at the strange anatomy of the things and drawing snarls of pain as he hits for *13* damage. Wat takes a moment, and as the trickster leader recoils from Bron's blow he lunges low striking home for *13* damage. Kurnos leaps across the cell, a vision of feral savagery he claws down two with grievous blows for *14* & *11* damage and brutally injuring another for *15* damage. 

Seeing it's companions falling the trickster barks instructions to them "Retreat now! Back to the Hold - Telakin must be warned!". Even as it turns to run a barrage of magical missiles slam into the assailants sending the trickster and an accomplice sprawling and broken on the cell floor.

With the carnage all around the remaining two dopplegangers dash across the blood-slick cells for the door...

*Spoiler: rolls & info*
Show

trickster Will DC17
(1d20+4)[13]

dopplegangers - retreat/ full withdrawal
since there's no map I'll give you each a 20% chance of an AoO as they retreat (1-20):
Keston (1d100)[*7*]
Kurnos (1d100)[*97*]
Kuln (1d100)[*24*]
Susebron (1d100)[*28*]
Jascan (1d100)[*39*]
Watnir (1d100)[*90*]


*=> Party*
+ Keston AoO

----------


## Cavir

"No retreating for you. Stop or die."

Grasping his holy symbol Keston speaks words of magic and the room they are trying to escape through becomes filled with thorny brush. Keston's spell of stars then assaults the more forward doppleganger.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Std: Cast Briar Web. Target it as far into the next room as possible so it doesn't affect us. Reflex DC 17. Severe mvmt penalties even if saved.

Stars: (1d20+9)[*26*] crit: (1d20+9)[*25*] (entangled?)
damage: (1d8+2)[*3*] crit: (1d8+2)[*4*]

----------


## DrK

*Kurnos*

Howling with glee at the unbridled savagery Kurnos whirls around, blood splashing from his claws as he pursues the fleeing dopplegangers. A growled "Who is Telakin, where is he hiding..." he snarls at the least injured one as with the quickening magic it takes mere seconds to catch the fleeing pair as the briars web blocks their retreat. Claws flashing he slashes at the wounded one, staring with blood splattered mask at the other.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show



Claws (1d20+12)[*30*] dam (1d8+9)[*17*]

hps 53/53
Saves 9/8/8 (+2 vs evil, +2 vs disease)
AC 21/23 vs evil (6 arm, 2 dex, 2 NA, 1 haste, 2 vs evil) 

DR 4/ magic

Incarnum
1E Wormtail belt (+2 NA, +1/E)
2E Sphynx Claws (+E on Str check, Claws +E, 1d8+E)
0E Lamusu Mantle (+2 saves/deflect vs evil)
1E Dread Carapace (Power attack Bite -1/+2 per E)
1E Astral Vambrace (DR 2+2*E/magic)
0E Strong Heart Vest (DR 1+1*E for ability damage)

Kurnos Effects:
Longstrider, Primal Hunter, Primal instinct, "Uncanny dodge"

Haste (from the new arrival)

----------


## Dienekes

"Do not let them escape," Wat said as he lowered his trident and charged at nearest doppelganger.  He hoped that the people behind him would follow his lead.

*Spoiler: Actions: Important for other players*
Show


Swift Action: Leading the Charge Stance: Everyone doing a Charge attack gains +6 damage on all attacks.  Since -technically- my turn would come before Kurnos after the bad guys Disengage, he may be able to retroactively add it?  Your call, Ghostfoot.

Charge Attack the Doppelganger closes to Wat.
Attack: (1d20+10)[*19*]
Damage: (1d8+10)[*18*]

If Crit
Attack: (1d20+10)[*12*]
Damage: (1d8+10)[*12*]

----------


## razorback

Kuln rushes the fleeing shape-changers, keeping pace as he can while the larger members of his group in order to help.

*Spoiler*
Show


AC ~20; Current ~ 20/24 if they are giants
HP ~ 60; Current ~ 46
AP ~ 8 ; Current ~ 8

Rushing after the doppelgangers, joining a tackle if he can otherwise keeping them just ahead of him.



Effects ~
+1 racial bonus on attack rolls against kobolds and goblinoids
+4 dodge vs giants
Child of Shadows Stance = If you move at least 10 feet during your turn, you gain concealment against all melee and ranged attacks until the start of your next turn. 
Sapphire Nightmare Blade = 0
Cloak of Deception = X
Shadow Jaunt = X
Wolf Fang Strike = 0
Knowledge Devotion check = +x insight bonus on attack rolls and damage rolls.

----------


## Ghostfoot

The guard's office becomes a thorny tangle of dangerous-looking vines. Hampered the two fleeing assailants are swarmed by the spiritual star-spell of Keston for *3* damage before Kurnos and Wat crash into them inflicting *23* & *18* damage. The two enemies are outmatched and finally overcome, crumpling to the ground in spreading pools of alien blood.

With the attackers bested you have a brief moment to catch your breath and recover your belongings. The other prisoners in the cells have all fled and it can't be too long before the alarm is raised. A quick check of the doppleganger bodies reveals, other than the weapons and armour, an interesting key the head of which bears the design of a ship being pulled underwater by a huge octopus.

----------


## BelGareth

Bron recovers, watching as the last two are beaten down, *"What do we do, wait for the guard?"* He muses outloud *"Surely this is not good."*

----------


## Dienekes

Wat grunted and walked out of the cell past the rest of his new companions toward the true guards lying the pool of their own blood.

He knelt down and touched his fingers to their necks searching for any signs of life.

----------


## razorback

Kuln shakes his head at Bron's comment as he says "Not good, in any case.  We have these doppelganger bodies to provide some evidence of our words but it still doesn't cast us in a good light.  Probably best to wait for the captian but how do we know he isn't one?"

----------


## Cavir

"Let me know if any of the guards still live by some miracle. Is that trickster still alive? I have a special gift for him and he has information for us."

"Yes, we can't just disappear. As the only survivors and escaping makes us look guilty. Waterdeep has plenty of magical resources and I doubt they would hold back on divining who committed this slaughter of their guards. If you would please, drag the doppelgangers into the cells"

Keston turns to the two that helped them fight. "Hello. You two fought well. Curious to join us in finding who is behind this mess?"

Alive or dead, Keston takes a closer look at the trickster doppelganger. He knew of them of course but hadn't seen one up close. If it still lived Keston had plans.

----------


## BelGareth

Bron nods. *"Indeed, he spoke of the Hold? and someon called Telakin?"* he says, helping move the bodies.

----------


## DrK

*Kurnos*

Kicking the body a couple of times Kurnos looks at the rest. "If none of us have heard of this Telakin then what have we done to earn such irefrom the man." He looks at the octopus like token, "A strange design, shall we ask the guard and some others who may be able to shed some light on this design?"

Looking about he rattles the bars on the cage. "Guards, come here, we've been attacked...."

----------


## Togo

Jascan steps carefully through the carnage until he reaches the pile of confiscated gear.  He pauses to admire a few unfamiliar peices as he picks through, but doesn't seem to be taking anything that belongs to anyone else.  At one point he looks rather frantic, and reach his entire arm into a too-small bag, before pulling out what looks like a mass of giant feathers, striped orange and red and sewn with sequins along a hem of black shot with silver thread, that holds them together.  He gives them a practiced glare, running the feathers through his fingers as if trying to find some hidden flaw.  Eventually he stuffs them back in the bag, before picking up the item he's clearly left to last - a rather faded looking mandolin, the string held against the frame with bright steel pegs.  He runs his fingers across the strings, and looks rather pained at the chord that's produced.  

_I don't want to, ah.. rain on your parade._ 

He gives one of the pegs a very precise turn, and plucks the string again. His forehead furrows.  

_But we're in a basement surrounded by corpses.  Assuming these, ah.. assassins can we call them?  Assuming these assassins were as enthusiastic upstairs as they were down here, it may that there aren't any guardsmen left alive up there. _  

He adjustments the peg again, and this time the string produces a note a quarter tone higher.  He moves on to the next string.

_Now, I don't know how much dealing you've had with the Law as.. ah... a customer so to speak, but there's something about people butchering an entire building of their friends and colleagues that makes them, well, a bit testy. Fheir ay nial ghobn, fhas gwebin, as they say back home. _  

He tests another string, and moves on.

_And because of that, and this is the bit I really want to focus on here, should they discover some people in the middle of it all, surrounded by corpses, they don't tend say: "Hel-lo, I say, this is a mess.  Tell you what, just answer a few questions for us and you'll be free to go.  What's that?  Suspect you?  Perish the thought!  I mean it could seem a bit odd that you went from being behind bars to being free, and in the process, everyone who arrested you is now dead, but these coincidences happen, am I right?" _  

Another string, and his forehead smooths.

_"We'll just take your word for it that you were in here for minor disorder offences, and blame everything on these conveniently dead witnesses, allright?  I mean, ha, how would we get through our day if we locked up every group of heavily armed strangers we just happened to find at the scene of a mass murder? No, no, you toddle on, and we'll just bury our dead friends here and say nothing more about it."_ 

He gives the last peg a gentle twist, and plays a delightful chord.  

_By all means check upstairs,_   he says with a somewhat incongruous grin, _but if there's no one left alive, then we really ought to run like hell. _  

He slings the instrument over one shoulder so it rests on his shoulder blade.  

_If nothing else, those gentlemen were a mite too enthusiastic to have been left unattended to too long.  Chances are whoever sent them is hanging around near the street, to see if they come out again.  So we've got maybe a minute or two more before they notice that their shifty cousins here haven't come out again, and start thinking about serving us up another plateful of sharp-edged delight._ 

He makes as if to go, and then pauses, looking, for the first time, rather more than a little nervous.  _Uh.. those people were after you guys, right?_

----------


## Ghostfoot

The street outside is strangely normal - quiet with a only few city folk making their way about their business at this late hour. The druid's shouts bring a few alarmed stares and some of the more sensible of the public hustle off to seek assistance.

It doesn't take long, as walking briskly down the street comes a judicial Magister, the stern guard captain accompanying him on one side and the gnome proprietor Tarquin fizzing away on the other "...and then he stabbed me - like this - only it wasn't him, it was a different him. But then it wasn't him, and well I don't recall much more until the foreign Mystran healed me. Because blood was really spraying everywhere and I do mean everywhere gods know how I'll reach the ceiling to clean up that mess. What would they say? It's enough to make an elf faint. And poor Miri will need a new outfit her aunt gave her that one for her birthday..."

The gnome falls silent as they catch sight of you and the civilar growls and steps forward weapon in hand as the Magister looks on impassively. The scene inside looks like an infirmary with dead and critically injured guards arrayed about in the offices being tended where possible and in the cells far more carnage where alien-like doppleganger corpses are heaped in the cells or lay where they fell.

The tense situation is resolved somewhat as the Magister interrogates some of the injured guards and, more discretely, appears to actually question some of the slain. By this time more guards have arrived and the whole area is in lock-down. Having confirmed your unlikely story as true the Magister departs leaving the civilar to deal with the aftermath. 

"Someone really wants you out of the picture". At the mention of the strange octopus-key design she calls over some of her underlings and the ponder it a moment. One of the older guards mentions "Y'know it looks like the emblem of old Darvin the merchant. He's been passed on twenty years or more now but he had a bunch of warehouses down on the Dock Ward. We used to have to clear out squatters and kobolds from time-to-time. Mostly been torn down now I think but might be one or two still haven't collapsed."

----------


## Cavir

Having been the one to first interface with the civilar back at the inn Keston takes the lead again, explaining what happened and what they would find inside before they saw it themselves and overreacted. 

"Master Tarquin, I am glad you are up and about. I apologize for you being caught in the middle of this. If you allow, I'll finish healing your wounds now and the next time I am at the Crooked House I will use my magic to help with that cleaning."

Keston watches the Magister do his own investigation with interest. Using Her gifts to discover the truth. The Mystran was joyous for it and confident things would work out. The dead tell no lies, at least from their perspective.  With the Magister satisfied and leaving, Keston turns to the civilar.

"I'm sorry for the loss of your people. I will gladly cure the worst of their injuries if permitted. I'm sure my friends and I can find the source of this trouble with the helpful information from you and your people. If we can bring them in for justice we will certainly try." He'll ask for more specifics to get to the former merchant's warehouses.

Keston turns to his allies when finished. "Mystra has provided for us. On to the warehouses before they can move out? Jascan and Wat, the question remains. Will you be joining us? And yes, I believe they were looking for us since they had already tried framing us."

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

If Tarquin is still injured and he agrees, Touch of Healing as much as usable then burn a Bless to cast CLW on him. (1d8+5)[*8*]. Is he still injured?

Touch of Healing on all injured guards if allowed.

----------


## DrK

*Kurnos*

Breathing a deep breath of of the cold night air Kurnos smiles at the others. "I'm glad that we are released. And its good to have some suggestions for a place to explore,". He looks about at the others for signs of serious injury. "Shall we investigate immediately or  shall we wait until tomorrow when we have healed our wounds."

He looks at the two newcomers. "You were handy in the cells, and are tarred with our brush. Would you care to assist in helping us investigate this octopus gang."

----------


## Dienekes

As the healers arrive, Wat helps carry the wounded to stretchers, checking to be certain the most grievously wounded reached the healing hands the quickest. 

Disgusting, he thought as he looked down upon the doppelgängers. What foul creature would cause so much carnage just to reach these people?  What made them special?  Why would the shapechangers risk such an aggressive attack?  They must know that this would make them the enemy of both the constabulary and the men they tried to kill. 

Once the others finished telling their story to the Magister and the rest of the wounded and slain were taken away, two of these adventurers approached him and asked a question he wished they did. Keston and Kurnos, he reminded himself, he must keep these names straight. 

I will go with you, he nodded to the two men. These doppelgängers attempted to kill me for being beside you. The one who sent them must pay for their crimes. Excuse me.

Wat walked past the two men to Kuln, and bowed. Sir, I must thank you. I believe by retrieving my weapons you saved my life.

----------


## razorback

As Keston and Tarquin speak, Kuln keeps to the shadows of those that tower above him.  _<Too many tinkerers crafting>_ he thinks of what his pa used to say.
As Wat approaches him, he looks a bit surprised, which is a surprise in itself.  "Come on, now, none of that." the gnome says, half surprised and half embarrased.  "Well, whether that is true or not I'll let you decide, but, by the same token, once you had a weapon in your hand, you fought to defeat our common foe.  So, thank you in return." he says with a sincere bow in return.  "As my comrades have said" as he turns his gaze to include Jascan "your help in this threat would be appreciated.  As you can see, they do not differentiate between their target and innocent bystanders.  Best to be on the offense, but I'll leave it up to you.  If you choose otherwise, let me know your favorite watering hole and I will meet you there and we can talk about who saved whom and tell tall tales of previous exploits."

----------


## Ghostfoot

Eager to press your antagonists before they can regroup you all eagerly head off to investigate the warehouses that might match with the strange old octopus vs galleon key that the doppleganger possessed. The civilar wishes you well and promises that the watch will be following up shortly too, just as soon as they sort this mess here out...you get the feeling she's talking many hours time once the City bureaucracy is adhered to. 

Even for yourselves, capable yet more recently used to the wilds and small towns, it takes some time to search the various locales in the Docks Ward. You make sure to pass by the Crooked House to gather Kurnos' eagerly-awaiting hounds from the stables where they have been well-fed but missing their master.

Eventually in the small hours of the morning you come to a large old waterfront warehouse, not completely gutted or replaced like the previous sites...you feel like this could be more interesting. The old stone warehouse is painted in faded green paint and bears a moss-covered shingle roof. Just barely legible inscribed in the crumbling stone is a sign aptly naming the hall "Sodden Hold". A single set of tall rusted iron double doors is the only entrance, the tell-tale markings of a ship being enveloped by an octopus evident in the surroundings of the sturdy lock in the doors.

*Spoiler: map layout*
Show

----------


## Togo

Jascan looks up at the building, as if wondering exactly how he ended up here.  He doesn't seem nervous, more... excited?

----------


## DrK

*Kurnos*

With a pair of hounds, one big, one even bigger Kurnos is happier. Even more so as the bulk of the populace gave Primus a wide berth (as one would expect people to react to a horse sized feral looking hunting dog). He glances at the building and looks around. "Its not exactly what I'd expect for a criminal hide out eh?" He approaches the doors slowly and cautiously and gestures, "Do w just open it up and head in?"

----------


## Cavir

Keston looks over the building with his eyesight gifted by Mystra. "One obvious door. The water end of the building should have access for ships but that looks challenging for all of us. If you give me a few minutes I can search around the outside for any magic or secret doors. I can't detect any eyes directly on us or non-magical traps. so keep your eyes open." 

Assuming no one objects and we're near the door uses Arcane Sight (120' range) to look along the whole west wall. If nothing, cast Detect Secret Doors and check for that same wall from there. Then work around to the east side of the building far enough to catch where the building meets the shore. He reports all he sees.

----------


## razorback

Kuln shakes his heads slowly, in an absent-minded way, halfway to himself and halfway to Kurnos' comment.  "Maybe a quick reconnoiter before we kick down the door and say hi? 
 Maybe circle around from the water side and see if we can find a way in?"

----------


## DrK

*Kurnos*

Kurnos looks at the water entrance, nodding to Keston and Kuln. "Aye, some subtlety may be a good approach if they can change their form."  Heading to the water's edge he peers into the water. "Depending on what you find I can also shift into a form more suitable for aquatic travel. One that could help others swim if need be and you don't mind getting damp?"
He tickles the hounds under the chin, "You smell anything boys?"

*Spoiler: Skills*
Show



Listen (1d20+7)[*18*]
Scent! 60ft radius

----------


## Togo

Jascan looks around with interest as various special skills are unfurled around him.  

_I can.. I guess I check out the roof?_

----------


## Dienekes

Wat follows the rest of this new group, quietly, not wishing to disturb their usual methods of dealing with problems.  Best to stand back and see how to aid, rather than take charge.  His eyes widen when Kurnos comes out of a stable with a pair of huge hounds.  Far bigger than the hunting dogs from back home.  

Somewhat tentatively, Wat pet the animals as they made their way to the docks, and gave each a small piece of his rations.

He remained with them as the others planned their next move. They all seemed on the right path without him.

----------


## razorback

"If you can manage the roof but keep some silence, see what you can find."  he paused for a moment, considering.  "Look, they are some kind of skin changers.  In case something happens... well, when I come back if I don't say 'Coin of Gond'... well, have some suspicion whether its me or not."  With that, the gnome drifts off from the group, letting the shadows of the rising sun to cover his moves along with any debris.  He moves along the western wall, past the doors, looking for any windows or other entrances where he can listen if not sneak in through as he makes his way to the shoreline.

*Spoiler*
Show


Hide
(1d20+20)[*31*]
Move Silently
(1d20+16)[*31*]
Listen 
(1d20+13)[*30*]
Spot
(1d20+19)[*34*]

----------


## Togo

Jascan relaxes.  

_.. if I can manage stealth.  So, staying back here it is then_!

But he's talking to himself.  Kuln now merely a whisper in the night air.

----------


## BelGareth

Bron, happy he had all his gear back, but still disturbed by the fight, and the initial scuffle against not-bron that caused them to get locked up in the first place, followed along, upon seeing Kurnos' dogs back, a small smile alighted his dark features, stemming the oncoming storm clouds upon his mind. 

With hand wrested on the hilt of his sword, he moved along with the group, almost enjoying the reaction people had to Primus. 

Upon finding the building, he stood silently, scanning the area with his deathsight, making sure anybody nearby, or anything hiding, was not undead, or otherwise.

*"Coin of Gond, gotcha, speedy travel"* he replied to his companion, as he waited near the first door they found, leaning against the building there. His dark companion, sitting next to him, a strange extension of the shade provided by the building, barely distinguishing the shape of a mastiff.

*Spoiler*
Show


Deathsight is merely for any creatures he see's or any that might come up, it's got a 30ft cone range.

----------


## Ghostfoot

You spend a few moments carefully observing the exterior of the building and searching for any clues or other methods of entrance.

Neither Keston's magical senses nor Bron's _deathsight_ detect any sign of any sorcerous or unusual effect about the exterior. 

A mundane search of the shore-based section of the exterior reveals no hidden secrets. Two very small windows are high up on the southern of the warehouse (25ft up on the street-side, Medium-sized creatures would need to squeeze). No light shines from within.

The hounds both paw the ground and emit low growls as the sniff about the warehouse doors, clearly detecting some lingering scent of aggravating persons or creatures.

----------


## razorback

The gnome spends several minutes silently traveling around the building, moving from shadow to shadow as quickly as he can in search of clues.  After some time, he seems to ooze out of the thin mist surrounding the group, startling some, as he gives his password.  "I found a couple of possible entrances but, without some climbing, I think I'm the only one to enter through some windows high off the ground.  Might be best to knock and enter... just forget to knock first." Kuln says with a mischevious grin.

----------


## BelGareth

Bron nods, hefting his new shield of Talos, he looks to the door, *"I'll go first"* he says, stepping towards the door.

----------


## DrK

*Kurnos*

Kurnos nods at the Bron. "Lead the way my friend. My hounds and i shall be close behind you if anything leaps out at you." He grins behind his mask, flexing the long claws of glowing energy that jut out from his knuckles. The pair of massive dogs likewise glowing with incarnate power stay close to their master, both looking eager to hunt!

With all seeming quite Kurnos looks at the others, "It can't be this easy really?" then follows Bron in when he advances through the door.

----------


## Dienekes

Wat adjusted his own shield, and stepped beside Kurnos. He gave the two men a nod. Brave men all volunteering to jump into the fray first. Itd be his duty to make certain they came out of this unharmed. 

He gave the two dogs a fanged smile. Them too, no one should hurt a dog.

----------


## Cavir

The assault was being led by those better able to do so. Keston did his part by imparting them with Mystra's blessings.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Just before opening the door, cast Bless (6 min) and Magic Circle vs Evil (1 hour) on Kurnos.

----------


## Togo

Jascan was content to be at the back, trusting the others, who knew each other better, to take the lead.

Still, a few precautions might be in order.

*Spoiler: Spells*
Show

Casting 
mage armour (7 hours)
Balancing lorecall (7 minutes)
Harmonise (from wand) (4 minutes)

----------


## BelGareth

With shield ready on one hand, Bron reaches out to the handle, and opens the door.

*Spoiler*
Show


Assuming the door has been checked for traps etc? and the locked/unlocked.

----------


## Ghostfoot

The key turns easily in the lock, belying its rusted and abandoned appearance. Swinging open, the doors reveal a large warehouse dominated by dozens of crates and barrels of various sizes. The room is illuminated by a number of flickering _everburning torches_ suspended from the ceiling 30ft above. A thick layer of dust covers much of the cargo here.

Two doors lead to the south and another to the north. Against the far (eastern) side of the chamber a catwalk is suspended 15ft above the floor, with a fourth door leading south from the elevated catwalk.

*Spoiler: Map*
Show



Illumination is _shadowy_ (torches are on ceiling 30ft up and shed 20ft bright light, 40ft shadowy light).

----------


## Togo

Jascan slinks cautiously in, keeping to the left hand wall, peaking out from behind a large load on a wooden pallet, roped and covered.  (move to T7)

----------


## Cavir

Keston moves up to the door (U5). His eyes glow blue as he scans across the warehouse looking for any signs of magic beyond the magical sources of light above, particularly invisible enemies or magical traps. "Keep each other in site so we don't get surprised by more doppelgangers."

----------


## Dienekes

"Should we keep some code word to differentiate ourselves from the shapeshifters?" Wat whispered.  _Probably should have thought of this before getting to enemy base._

----------


## BelGareth

Bron moves in after the door was opened, sword and shield ready, after he saw the room was empty, he stepped in, and surveyed the area.

_That catwalk could be a problem._ he thought to himself.

He nods at Wat's question, whispering back _"Yes, when in question, state you are a with the worms."_ he recalled the worms back in the lizard's cave with a shiver

----------


## DrK

*Kurnos*

Kurnos grins at Bron, "An odd choice Bron. But at least its something to recognise each other." He heads in, the pair of massive dogs at his back as he spreads out in the centre of the room eyes, ears and noses scanning the room for any signs of danger as he holds himself tense for any danger or attacks.

*Spoiler: Senses*
Show



Kurnos
spot/listen (1d20+8)[*12*]

Primus + scent
spot/listen (1d20+9)[*29*]

Secundus + scent
spot/listen (1d20+8)[*19*]

----------


## razorback

Kuln just moves along quietly and if anyone see's his nod, that's probably enough.

*Spoiler*
Show


Move to V-13

Hide
(1d20+20)[*23*]
Move Silently
(1d20+16)[*25*]
Listen 
(1d20+13)[*30*]
Spot
(1d20+19)[*37*]

----------


## Dienekes

Wat nodded in approval to Bron, a nonsensical code is best. Sticks in the mind of the group while difficult to guess by the enemy. 

That decided Wat ducked low and moved into the building. 

*Spoiler*
Show


Move to v-9

Move silently: (1d20+10)[*29*]
Enter Hunters Stance which grants Scent. 
Spot: (1d20)[*14*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

You move in, the large warehouse room silent. Keston stays back at the open entrance, scanning the room for magical dweomers.

*Spoiler: Arcane sight*
Show

Nothing radiates (other than the party's usual stuff & the magical torches above).


Everything is still and quiet. The dogs sniff about, particularly interested in smells coming from within the large crates & barrel. Wat catches the scent too, a pungent smoky chemical smell.

*Spoiler: Map (with everyone!)*
Show



Illumination is _shadowy_ (torches are on ceiling 30ft up and shed 20ft bright light, 40ft shadowy light).

----------


## DrK

*Kurnos*

Looking carefully about Kurnos moves towards the single door that would lead towards the waterfront. Reaching it he gestures to his more larcenous companions. *"Any of you know how to pick  a lock?"* Looking at the door he guesses it'll not stand up to a several hundred pound direwolf but that won't be a subtle or silent solution!

----------


## Cavir

Keston keeps watch with his arcane sight, inside and out, from the doorway.

----------


## Togo

Jascan stares at Kurnos, and then tilts his head as if thinking about it.  Then he shakes it.  

Looking up at the catwalk, he thinks for a moment, and then starts easing around the sacks and barrels until he's more or less below it, close to the north wall.  Then he examines the catwalk carefully, trying to work out how far up it is, and what barriers the catwalk has on each side, to stop people plunging to the ground.

He turns to the others, points to himself and then to the catwalk, as if posing a question.

----------


## BelGareth

Bron moves closer to the door motioned to by Kurnos, shaking his head.

Not really know what he meant, he shrugged back at the newguy *"Sure"*

----------


## Dienekes

Wat looked to Kurnos.  "Only with this," Wat gave his weapon a quick shake.  

Jascan looked to be signally how if he should look from the rafters.  

"If you can make it up there easily with little chance to be seen," Wat nodded.

----------


## razorback

Kuln snickers under his breath at Kurnos and Wat's comments.  "Gond provides for those in his providence." he says with a sly smirk as he moves out of the shadows and looks at what the Chondathan is looking at.  Pulling out the tools of his trade, he check the door carefully before working on the lock.

*Spoiler*
Show


Search for traps
(1d20+13)[*32*]

Disable Device on any traps
(1d20+13)[*31*]

Open Lock
(1d20+7)[*26*] <-- Need to remember to beef this up next level

----------


## Togo

Jascan throws his hands up in a gesture back that is probably supposed to be a shrug, but looks more like a flounce.  

Looking dubiously at the wall, and it's comparative lack of shadows.  Then carefully puts one foot on the wall, then the other, and starts stepping up it, carefully placing his feet so as to support him, keeping his hand free.    

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show


Using _balancing lorecall_ (cast earlier) to move up the wall.  He's balancing, not climbing, so there's no Dex penalty.  However, I have to move at half speed for balancing and for trying to hide and move silently while doing it.

Balance check (DC 20) (1d20+18)[*22*]
Hide (1d20+2)[*18*]
Move silently (1d20+2)[*15*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Keston waits at the doorway, peering through from the dark alleyway into the room. He doesn't notice anything untoward. Jascan moves to the catwalk, an old wooden construction with no handrails it still appears serviceable. 

Everyone else gathers around as Kuln checks the door. It doesn't bear a lock on it, but his eagle eyes spy the telltale signs of a boobytrap. He gestures the others to stand back, pointing to hairline cracks now visible in the dusty floor where a large pair of trapdoors is designed to drop away if the door is opened. He crouches down and gets out his tools, preparing to get to work...

You all see it - slow movement at first out of the corner of your eye as various geometric shapes warp and distort followed immediately by sudden lethal blows as various of the great vats and crates unfold to reveal massive maws and multiple pseudo-pod appendages on the apparently living things. The crates themselves come to life and attack!

A heavy pseudopod smashes into the hound Secondus for *5* damage injuring it slightly. Another lashes out at Keston in the doorway slamming him for *7* damage. The sticky appendage fastens to him like glue, the source of the strange smell now apparent. It draws him in, trying to crush him in it's strange lid-like maw for another *5* damage.

*Spoiler: Map*
Show



Illumination is shadowy (torches are on ceiling 30ft up and shed 20ft bright light, 40ft shadowy light)


*Spoiler: info & rolls*
Show

surprise round
slam vs Primus (1d20+11)[15] (incl. flank) damage (1d8+4)[11]
slam vs Keston (1d20+9)[19] damage (1d8+4)[7] + grapple (1d20+13)[24] vs Keston (1d20+3)[14] crush damage (1d8+4)[5] (grappled)
slam vs Wat (1d20+9)[10] damage (1d8+4)[9]
slam vs Secondus (1d20+11)[21] (incl. flank) damage (1d8+4)[5] + grapple (1d20+13)[22] vs Secundus (1d20+8)[26]

Initiative
Keston (1d20-1)[2]
Kurnos (1d20+2)[8]
Kuln (1d20+5)[8]
Bron (1d20+1)[4]
Jascan (1d20+2)[16]
Wat (1d20+2)[19]
bad boxes (1d20+1)[8]

knowledge DC?
Keston (1d20+8)[13] Fail
Kuln (1d20+6)[24] Success
=> Kuln knows that these are _mimics_, carnivorous intelligent shape-changing aberrations. They exude a thick adhesive slime which can only be overcome by industrial alcohol or the death of the creature. 


*=> Kurnos, Kuln, Jascan, Watnir* 
(Keston & Susebron flat-footed)

----------


## razorback

As Kuln is doing his work, he hears a gasp from one of the others just in time to see the packaging morphs into deadly creatures.  Realizing they are Mimics, he calls out " 'Ware the Mimics!  They will stick to you as the try to devour you!" as he drops his tools and stands, pulling one of his hammers, as he tries to smash the nearest.

*Spoiler*
Show


AC ~20; Current ~ 20/24 if they are giants
HP ~ 60; Current ~ 60
AP ~ 8 ; Current ~ 8


Knowledge devotion
(1d20)[*18*] +13 Religion, +5 Arcana, +6 Dungeoneering, +4 Nature and most of the rest.


*Spoiler*
Show


You then receive an insight bonus on attack rolls and damage rolls against that creature type for the remainder of the combat.

Check Result	Bonus Granted
15 or below	+1
1625	+2
2630	+3
3135	+4
36 or higher	+5




Move Action
Move to T-12 and pull out a hammer

Standard Action
(1d20+12)[*31*]+ Knowledge Devotion (not included) 

Damage
(1d4+1)[*4*]+ Knowledge Devotion damage +1 Fire

Crit 19-20/x2
(1d20+12)[*26*]+ Knowledge Devotion
(1d4+1)[*4*]+ Knowledge Devotion damage +1 Fire


Effects ~
+1 racial bonus on attack rolls against kobolds and goblinoids
+4 dodge vs giants
Child of Shadows Stance = If you move at least 10 feet during your turn, you gain concealment against all melee and ranged attacks until the start of your next turn. 
Sapphire Nightmare Blade = X
Cloak of Deception = X
Shadow Jaunt = X
Wolf Fang Strike = X
Knowledge Devotion check = +x insight bonus on attack rolls and damage rolls.

----------


## Togo

Jascan reacts with lightning speed.  Seeing his friends in trouble while he is safely out of reach, he decides to provide a musical accompaniment to being eaten.  It's only when the magical effects of the music kick in that this starts to seem like a reasonable course of action.


*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Cast haste, centered on the lower right corner of T10.
Start inspire courage as a move action (move action due to harmonise)
Activate helm of tactics as a swift action
Activate badge of valour to boost the bardsong as an immediate action (using my swift action for next round)

Effects:

+3 to hit (+2 morale +1 untyped from haste)
+2 to damage (morale)
+2 melee damage to enemies you are flanking (untyped, stacks with above)
+1 to AC (dodge)
+1 to reflex saves (dodge)
+2 to fear saves
+2 to the next save made against charm or fear (stacks with above)
An extra attack at full BAB when full attacking

oh, and +3 to charisma checks (e.g. turn undead) and charisma-based skill checks, not that that's likely to help.

----------


## Dienekes

"Huh," Wat mutters as the crates lunge at his allies.  His bafflement did not last long as one of the crates latched onto Keston.  He needed to get the man free, but he couldn't with another of these strange creatures in his way.  Feeling Kuln's magic move through him he struck at the creature in his reach and yelled to the one he knew could aid his comrade.  "Big dog!  Attack!"

*Spoiler*
Show


AC: 21 (22 with Haste)
HP: 56/56

Full-Attack Power Attack 1: (1d20+7)[*8*]
If Crit1: (1d20+7)[*24*]
Damage1: (1d8+8)[*12*]

Full-Attack Power Attack 2: (1d20+7)[*16*]
If Crit2: (1d20+7)[*24*]
Damage2: (1d8+8)[*16*]

Full-Attack Power Attack 3: (1d20+2)[*21*]
If Crit3: (1d20+7)[*20*]
Damage3: (1d8+8)[*14*]

Swift Action to White Raven Tactics Primus, giving the war dog 2 actions.

----------


## DrK

*Kurnos*

Kurnos looks about in surprise, "What manner of vile aberration are these. Kill!" he snarls at the dogs as he whirls around, long claws slashing at the nearest of the strange beasts as the hounds seek to rip and tear and rend the others.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show



Kurnos vs S8
Sphynx claws (1d20+10)[*20*] dam (1d8+8)[*14*]
Sphynx claws (1d20+10)[*19*] dam (1d8+8)[*14*]

Primus vs U6
Bite (1d20+15)[*19*] dam (1d8+17)[*23*]
Sphynx claws (1d20+15)[*18*] dam (1d8+8)[*12*]
Sphynx claws (1d20+15)[*28*] dam (1d8+8)[*10*]

Secundus vs S8
Bite (1d20+7)[*21*] dam (1d8+8)[*13*]
Sphynx claws (1d20+7)[*22*] dam (1d8+5)[*12*]
Sphynx claws (1d20+7)[*26*] dam (1d8+5)[*8*]





Kurnos
hps 53/53
Saves 9/8/8 (+2 vs evil, +2 vs disease)
AC 20/22 vs evil (6 arm, 2 dex, 2 NA, 2 vs evil) 

Secundus
Hps 44 / 49
Saves 9/8/5 Evasion, +2 vs evil
AC 23 (Arm 3, Dex 3, Nat 7) +2 vs Evil +2 wyrm belt = 25/27

Primus
Hps 85/85
Saves 11/9/6
AC 23 (Arm 3, dex 3, nat 8, sz -1) +2 vs evil +2 wyrm = 25/27

DR 4/ magic

Incarnum
1E Wormtail belt (+2 NA, +1/E)
2E Sphynx Claws (+E on Str check, Claws +E, 1d8+E)
0E Lamusu Mantle (+2 saves/deflect vs evil)
1E Dread Carapace (Power attack Bite -1/+2 per E)
1E Astral Vambrace (DR 2+2*E/magic)
0E Strong Heart Vest (DR 1+1*E for ability damage)

Kurnos Effects:
Longstrider, Primal Hunter, Primal instinct, "Uncanny dodge"

----------


## Ghostfoot

Kuln shouts his warning, darting forward and smashing the closest of the large killer mimics with his hammer of embers for *5* damage. Illustrating his point his warhammer sticks fast to the weird creature. Above on the catwalk Jascan and his mandolin provide the soundtrack for the fracas below.

Watnir lunges with his trident, enhanced speed aiding his strikes as he hits the nearest for *16* & *14* damage. Kurnos tears into it too, claws rending for *14* & *14* damage. It's form slumps back to putty as the attacks are overwhelming and the creature falls, mortally injured. His hounds Primus & Secondus tear into the other aberrations left and right for *23*, *12* & *10* damage and *13*, *12* & *8* damage respectively.

The mimic nearest the alleyway continues to gnash and grind for *10* damage at Keston who remains stuck fast to the toothy blob. Another swats Kuln for *11* & *8* damage scooping up the gnome who is stuck securely to its pseudopod which quickly transforms into a crushing orifice trying to chew on the wee man for another *6* damage. Meanwhile Primus is able to fend off its attacker.

*Spoiler: rolls & info*
Show

Kuln Ref DC16 vs adhesive (1d20+10)[14]. Weapon stuck, Str check DC16 to free it.

Wat Ref DC16 vs adhesive (1d20+8)[27]
Wat Ref DC16 vs adhesive (1d20+8)[17]

Mimic crush (grapple) (1d20+13)[24] vs Keston (1d20+3)[16] damage (1d8+4)[10]

Mimic vs Kuln
Slam (1d20+9)[26] damage (1d8+4)[11]
Slam (1d20+9)[28] damage (1d8+4)[8]
grapple (1d20+13)[21] vs Kuln (1d20+2)[7]
crush damage (1d8+4)[6] (grappled)

Mimic vs Primus
Slam (1d20+9)[14] damage (1d8+4)[12]
Slam (1d20+9)[16] damage (1d8+4)[9]

*Spoiler: Map*
Show



Illumination is shadowy (torches are on ceiling 30ft up and shed 20ft bright light, 40ft shadowy light)


*=> Party*
(Keston & Kuln grappled)

----------


## Cavir

"Could. Use. Some... Help here." Keston struggles to avoid the teeth. Mystra's blessing heals the greater bite wounds while he keeps faith in his allies that they'll get him out very soon.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Touch of Healing on myself for 9hp. Up to 13hp.

----------


## razorback

"Arghckle..." is all the gnome can get out as he strike the creature, sticking his hammer to it, and pulls to remove it.  While doing so, the creature then envelopes him, causing him to yell out.  With the toothy maw, closing in on him, Kuln focuses as the shadows from within the room grow and wash over him like a river and he appears across the room.


*Spoiler*
Show


AC ~20; Current ~ 20/24 if they are giants
HP ~ 60; Current ~ 41
AP ~ 8 ; Current ~ 8



Standard Action
Shadow Jaunt to T-15

Move action
Take out his crossbow


Effects ~
+1 racial bonus on attack rolls against kobolds and goblinoids
+4 dodge vs giants
Child of Shadows Stance = If you move at least 10 feet during your turn, you gain concealment against all melee and ranged attacks until the start of your next turn. 
Sapphire Nightmare Blade = O
Cloak of Deception = O
Shadow Jaunt = X
Wolf Fang Strike = O
Knowledge Devotion check = +x insight bonus on attack rolls and damage rolls. (Knowledge devotion
(1d20)[18] +13 Religion, +5 Arcana, +6 Dungeoneering, +4 Nature and most of the rest.)

----------


## Dienekes

Wat grunts as one of the mimics absorbs another of his allies.  Thankfully that mimic was surrounded by his newfound allies, which should make short work of it.  Keston, was less fortunate.  Turning his back on his current opponent, Wat charges toward the other Mimic and strikes at it.

*Spoiler*
Show

Swift Action: Leading the Charge Stance, gives everyone +6 damage on Charge attacks.
Full-round Action: Charge to T8
Charge Power Attack: (1d20+9)[*21*]
Confirm if Crit: (1d20+9)[*11*]
Damage: (1d8+12)[*20*]

----------


## DrK

*Kurnos*

Kurnos steps back as one melts away nodding to their new trident wielding friend. "What manner of monster is this?" he calls out to the others as he spins around whistling to the dogs that continue to bite and claw frenziedly at the nearest of the beasts. 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show



Kurnos vs T11
Sphynx claws (1d20+10)[*18*] dam (1d8+8)[*16*]
Sphynx claws (1d20+10)[*29*] dam (1d8+8)[*10*]

Primus vs U6
Bite (1d20+15)[*16*] dam (1d8+17)[*25*]
Sphynx claws (1d20+15)[*20*] dam (2d6+8)[*14*]
Sphynx claws (1d20+15)[*27*] dam (2d6+8)[*14*]

Secundus vs T11
Bite (1d20+7)[*9*] dam (1d8+8)[*12*]
Sphynx claws (1d20+7)[*17*] dam (1d8+5)[*9*]
Sphynx claws (1d20+7)[*11*] dam (1d8+5)[*9*]





Kurnos
hps 53/53
Saves 9/8/8 (+2 vs evil, +2 vs disease)
AC 20/22 vs evil (6 arm, 2 dex, 2 NA, 2 vs evil) 

Secundus
Hps 44 / 49
Saves 9/8/5 Evasion, +2 vs evil
AC 23 (Arm 3, Dex 3, Nat 7) +2 vs Evil +2 wyrm belt = 25/27

Primus
Hps 85/85
Saves 11/9/6
AC 23 (Arm 3, dex 3, nat 8, sz -1) +2 vs evil +2 wyrm = 25/27

DR 4/ magic

Incarnum
1E Wormtail belt (+2 NA, +1/E)
2E Sphynx Claws (+E on Str check, Claws +E, 1d8+E)
0E Lamusu Mantle (+2 saves/deflect vs evil)
1E Dread Carapace (Power attack Bite -1/+2 per E)
1E Astral Vambrace (DR 2+2*E/magic)
0E Strong Heart Vest (DR 1+1*E for ability damage)

Kurnos Effects:
Longstrider, Primal Hunter, Primal instinct, "Uncanny dodge"

----------


## BelGareth

Bron, not paying attention, suddenly whips into a frenzy, slashing at the mimic closest to him.

*Spoiler*
Show


Move to closest if need be, or attack the closest. 

*Attack 1* - (1d20+15)[*28*]
*Damage* - (1d10+6)[*7*] & *Electricity* - (1d6)[*1*] 

*Attack 2* - (1d20+15)[*18*]
*Damage* - (1d10+6)[*13*] & *Electricity* - (1d6)[*2*] 

*Attack 3* - (1d20+10)[*23*]
*Damage* - (1d10+6)[*7*] & *Electricity* - (1d6)[*3*] 

AC: 24
T: 12 FF: 19
HP's: 27/41
Effects: _Jascan's Ode to Us_
+3 to hit (+2 morale +1 untyped from haste)
+2 to damage (morale)
+2 melee damage to enemies you are flanking (untyped, stacks with above)
+1 to AC (dodge)
+1 to reflex saves (dodge)
+2 to fear saves
+2 to the next save made against charm or fear (stacks with above)
An extra attack at full BAB when full attacking

----------


## Ghostfoot

Keston struggles against his assailant as Kuln is blotted in shadows and reappears up on the landing. Wat leaps forward stabbing at the creature trying to devour Keston, striking it for *20* damage and skewering the strange beast. It slumps back, dead, and Keston tumbles free.

Meanwhile Kurnos jumps on the one that Kuln has just eluded, claws striking for *16* damage overcoming it. Primus faces off against the lone remaining beast and makes short work of it, claws and teeth tearing into it for *25*, *14* & *14* damage.

You are left to yourselves in the warehouse, broken crates and slain box-monsters strewn about...

*=> Party*

----------


## Cavir

Keston picks himself up and looks around to the others to see if they need healing. He considers the situation while applying a healing wand to himself. "Who needs some healing?"

"Question is, was the key we found just a trap in case they failed at the jail or were these mimics just their watch dogs to give their boss the chance to escape?"

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Touch of Healing on myself to get up to 15/30 hp, then a lesser vigor charge to get up to 26/30. If there's a fight within the next minute I'll adjust hp as needed.

----------


## razorback

The battered and buised gnome, disgusted by being brought into the maw of the creature, wiping slime and goop off himself.
"I do.  Don't know if it matters at this point, maybe they were looking to get him out." as he walks over and grabs his hammer while responding to Keston.  "If there are more of them, well... I'm sure they know we're here.  Best to work any magic just in case."

----------


## Dienekes

"I am well enough.  Thank you, Keston."  Watnir nods to the cleric.  Then begins to search around the room.

*Spoiler*
Show

Search: (1d20+2)[*4*]

----------


## DrK

*Kurnos*

THe druid sets the massive hulking hounds to watch the doors then kneels by a dead beast. "A strange creature. I would suspect more guards than anything else as they didn't seem sentient." Looking at the door he waits for the healing of his fellows, "She we see what lies beyond the door?"

----------


## Cavir

Keston gives healing magic to Kuln via his wand. He nods to Wat. "Thanks for getting me out of that."

He points to the door to the north. "That door leads to the water. Let's get that door in case we can catch anyone trying to shove off. He heads near to the door and tries to see if he can make out any magic on the other side of the door.

----------


## Ghostfoot

A quick search of the room reveals that the crates and boxes (at least those that are not murderous aberrations) contain a variety of mundane items - old rough cloth, spoiled ale, and chainmail links. A very tedious collection of goods. 

Scanning the trapped door to the north Keston doesn't detect any magical auras beyond.

----------


## DrK

*Kurnos*

THe druid looks to the others, "Do we fancy subtle and someone can pick the lock or shall I ask Primus here to push through the door to get us through fast?" He pats the monstrous hound on the head, the massive hunting beast always strangely passive when the druid is near

----------


## Dienekes

"I expect whatever element of surprise we had is now lost," Wat said, he scratches at the big dog's side.

----------


## Cavir

"Agreed. Can't give them more time to prepare. Break it down."

----------


## razorback

Kuln, walking over to pick the lock, looks a bit surprised when the others decide to instead smash it.  Taking a step back, he prepares his hammers.    "Alright, have at it then."

----------


## DrK

*Kurnos*

The druid and his dogs head to the door and look at the stout construction. Nodding the beasts's bark as he along with them all throw their weight against the door. "Come boys. Tear it down..."

*Spoiler: Smash*
Show



Primus (1d20+10)[*24*]

Assist from Kurnos (1d20+6)[*22*]
Assist from Secundus (1d20+6)[*12*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Despite your desire for haste you nevertheless take a moment for Kuln to finish his disabling of the trap, disconnecting the trigger to the pit trap before you assault the door so to avoid inadvertently tumbling to your doom. Standing back he lets the druid and his hounds step forward.

With incarnum-enhanced might Kurnos and his two canines tear at the door, shattering it down the center then tearing the remains off its hinges, revealing...

...a strong stone wall. The door is false, a mere lure to draw you toward the trapdoor. The real door must be elsewhere.

*Spoiler: Earlier Map*
Show



Illumination is _shadowy_ (torches are on ceiling 30ft up and shed 20ft bright light, 40ft shadowy light).

----------


## Cavir

The stone wall surprised Keston as it probably did everyone else. He pauses for a moment. "Jascan, would you search from the rafters? Watnir and Bron, would you  follow the outside wall to the water's edge to see if there is activity out that way or another way in? Kurnos, can your dogs sniff out if anyone else has been in here beyond the mimics? Kuln, can you check the southern doors for traps? I'll use Mystra's gift to search for secret doors."

He pulls out a small pearl and rolls it between his fingers. It glows briefly then the glow settles into his fingers. He moves into the center of the room. Casting a spell, he slows turns his attention around the room. 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Pearl of Power to renew Detect Secret Doors then cast it from the center of room, moving around as needed to cover everywhere. Duration is Concentration up to 6 minutes so he'll keep the spell active short of combat..

----------


## Togo

Jascan nods, and eases up the wall to the rafters, looking for hidden panels or any signs of regular traffic where it might not be expected.

----------


## razorback

Kuln, looking as surprised as the others at the stone wall, nods to Keston's comment.  "I'm on it.  Give me a minute or three." the gnome says as he begins his inspection.

*Spoiler*
Show


Search
(1d20+13)[*25*]

if he finds something, disable device
(1d20+13)[*23*]

----------


## DrK

*Kurnos*

Kurnos nods and circles his hands sending the dogs bonding into every corner of the room seeking a scent to track and a wall to scratch at it. Glancing at the walls Kurnos looks at the internal walls, contemplating if the larger of his hounds would be able to smash the wall or not.

----------


## Ghostfoot

Keston's spell find it, a secret door up on the catwalk that leads deeper into the warehouse. It's not too much of a hassle to drag the remaining crates together to form a makeshift stair up to the catwalk so that even Primus and Secondus can ascend with a little coaxing.

Kuln checks over the secret door and finds no snares of traps. Listening, you hear nothing beyond. You crack it open revealing a darkened stairwell leading back down to a door at ground level. Several small chests are evident on the floor against the northern wall, at the bottom of the staircase.

*Spoiler: Map*
Show

----------


## Togo

Jascan moves carefully to near the stairs, showing willing, but waiting for someone else to go first.  A few whispered words conjures four balls of soft blue light, that orbit his head, as if nervous to proceed.  

*Spoiler: actions*
Show

Casting _dancing lights._  Not going down the stairs, not shining the lights down the stairs, until it's clear what the others are doing.

----------


## Cavir

Keston points out the secret door and keeps his focus on continuing the spell. As the crates are moved he pulls out his wand of Sound Burst, thinking to himself how many spells he could yet cast for the day. At the top of the crates he could see the darkness below so he flips his cap inside out. It glows but his position near the back of the group shouldn't be too detrimental to those in the front.

----------


## Dienekes

"Well done," Watnir says as the door is uncovered and the stairs are revealed.  He gives a quick nod to the others as they prepare their spells, and once satisfied they are ready, he raises his shield and steps down the stairs.

----------


## DrK

*Kurnos*

Kurnos grins, "Cunningly hidden, but well found my little friend." Gesturing at the narrow passage he nods to Primus, a curt hand signal and a "Guard us eh?" and the hulking pony sized dog lays down in the middle of the room to guard your backs. Secundus looks down the stairs as Kurnos shrugs, incarnate claws glimmering in the cool light. "Let's see what lies beyond eh?"

----------


## razorback

Nodding to Kurnos' comment, he grabs Watnir by his shirttails as he pulls him back.  "Give me a five count, eh?  And Jascan, keep the light on them, not me, eh?"  With that, the wily gnome disappears into the darkness, silent like the shadows.

*Spoiler*
Show


Hide
(1d20+20)[*34*]
Move silently
(1d20+16)[*30*]
Listen
(1d20+13)[*31*]
Spot
(1d20+19)[*35*]

----------


## Togo

Jascan nods, and the balls of light spin up and spread out as they head across the cealing, before suddenly dropping turning more yellow as they go, illuminating not the adventurers on the stairs, but the area ahead of them, both on the stairs and to either side of it.

----------


## BelGareth

Brons eyes light up as he scans the next room with his undeath sight. Readying his shield, he moves down the stairs behind Watnir.

----------


## Ghostfoot

Kuln moves down the stairs, gingerly approaching the chests which thankfully don't attack him.

With nothing out-of-the-ordinary evident with the chests, he listens carefully at the door. He hears the very faint sound of a female sobbing and separately an occasional low groan.

----------


## DrK

*Kurnos*

Kurnos waits patiently, whispering down to the small halfling, "Is there anything to worry about? Do we need a battering ram for the door?" befre he nods to Bron, "Welcome back my friend, we missed you when we arrived."

----------


## razorback

Kuln, content that nothing will pop out, moves up the stairs and explains what he saw and heard, including the sobbing.  "Give me a minute to check the door.  Of course, if you hear me screaming, come a running, eh?" as he moves back down the stairs and checks the locked door.

*Spoiler*
Show


Search for traps
(1d20+13)[*25*]
Disable if found
(1d20+13)[*32*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Kuln spends a few moments to check the door. His efforts find nothing amiss with it, & it does not appear to bear a lock.

----------


## BelGareth

Bron stoically nods to Kurnos, and watches Kuln as he descends and checks the door. Seeing the all clear, he moves forward and gestures for him to open the door, as if to say, 'Ready?'

----------


## Cavir

Keston keeps watch behind the party while the others handle what is on the other side of the wall.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Spot (1d20+5)[*6*]
Listen (1d20+5)[*21*]

----------


## Togo

Jascan moves down the stairs to within 20' of the door.  And then gives a strained nod.

----------


## razorback

Kuln silently begins to open the door as he nods in agreement to Bron's comment, looking on the other side of the door.

----------


## DrK

Kurnos and the hounds nod at Kuln, "Let us be on with it Master Kuln. " He flexes his claws and pats secundus on the beast's heavily muscled neck as he readies to go through the door

----------


## Ghostfoot

Kuln opens the door, mindful of the heavily armed group waiting behind him and the massive hound squeezed into the stairwell.

The door opens to reveal a private prison area hidden here within the warehouse. _Everburning torches_ suspended from the ceiling illuminate five large prison cells with solid iron bars, only two of which are properly visible from where you are. 

The visible cells each contain a simple straw mat, ceramic water bowl and waste bucket. In the southernmost cell a ragged & emaciated human form is sprawled awkwardly on the ground. You can't quite tell if the man is alive or dead.

From one of the other cells you hear the sound of quiet sobbing.

*Spoiler: Map*
Show

----------


## razorback

Bringing a finger to his lips, the gnome quietly moves past the first visible cell and looks down the other two, cautious to show himself in case any prisoners panic and let their presence be known.

*Spoiler*
Show


Move to O-11
Hide
(1d20+20)[*23*]
MS
(1d20+16)[*30*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Kuln slinks down the hallway peering into each cell. Clockwise from the slumped body in the southwest cell, the next cell is empty and then in the northwestern sits a disheveled Lantanna woman (a human from Kuln's home isle of Lantan) with copper-coloured hair and fine but crumpled clothes. She sits hunched in the far corner on her straw mat sobbing occasionally. 

The northeastern cell seems empty, some disturbingly large bloodstains on the straw mat in there. And directly to he east is a cell with three human males, perhaps dockworkers, sleeping on their straw mats.

None of the prisoners appear to have noticed Kuln yet.

*Spoiler: Map*
Show

----------


## razorback

Kuln, checking the last cell, then moves back and reports what he has found, noting the doors beyond the cells.  "If we can keep'em quiet, we can see what might be behind the doors, come back and free them.  Keep any surprise we still have."

----------


## Cavir

"I can help with the noise. A silence spell on a coin. Do you want to bring it with you or I can hang on to it in the back while tending the prisoners. If we find more enemy and they have casters we can throw the coin into their midst." Keston pulls out a copper coin.

----------


## DrK

*Kurnos*

The druid peeks and the distaste at the cells beyond. "So often it seems civilisation more Savage than nature. I agree, silence and we can see what lies beyond. We can rescue these few afterwards. "

He crouches, down hands on secundus waiting to sneak silently forwards with the others.

----------


## BelGareth

Bron silently, or as silent as he can, nods, not wanting to make more noise until the silence spell was in place, his armor, had a tendency to creak and moan. But he preferred that for the protection it provided him.

----------


## Cavir

"OK, once cast someone can take the coin and keep it up front. It may limit what help anyone behind the door may try to call for. The silence will last for several minutes. If there's no one behind that next door I want to see to at least that first prisoner." 

Keston waits on any responses and then casts Silence on the coin. He offers it to whomever reaches for it first. He follows the others down the stairs. Until the doors at the far end are being opened he keeps his attention to the person in the first cell. The cleric puts his index finger to his lips to encourage the prisoner to keep calm and quiet.

----------


## BelGareth

Bron reaches for the coin with his shield arm, placing it inside a flap near his waistband, looking at everyone to see if they are ready, he nods and moves forward, the eery silence disconcerting, as if he were underwater, he wanted to shake his ears free of it.

----------


## razorback

"No need for the coin for me, I hope.  But, your plan is good.  Keep it and, if needed, throw it."  With that, Kuln sneaks forward. 


*Spoiler*
Show


Move to the double door and listen.
(1d20+13)[*31*]

If sounds safe, he'll search the door for locks and traps
(1d20+13)[*20*]

If nothing, he opens and looks inside.
If locked/trapped, he tries to open/disable
(1d20+13)[*31*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Keston casts _silence_ and hands the coin to Bron. Both hang back as Kuln moves forward to inspect the door. Behind, the hounds clearly on edge with the scent of blood, unwashed bodies and enemies stirring their attention. In the cells nearby the three men beckon silently to be released while the woman simply stares coldly at the wee gnome.

He listens at the northern door and hears nothing of note. Cracking it open he peers through revealing a large ruined warehouse room. Much of the floor has given way revealing a stagnant pool of water below. Rusted spears and other broken but sharp weaponry break the surface of the water throughout the room. 

A framework of planks and pilings that might once have supported the floor stretches out across the room creating a web of walkways leading around the corner of the room.

*Spoiler: Map*
Show



I've assumed Kuln sneaks ahead 20ft thus out of the silence radius in order to listen.

----------


## DrK

*Kurnos*

Kurnos looks about waiting for Kuln's signal and mouths very slowly to the others pointing to the prisoners. "Shall we free these prisoners? Then we can push on further. This place does not look like somewhere where that people would want to remain a moment longer necessary" He advances slowly and silently with the the hounds by his side and approaches the nearest cage, within the zone of silence he mimes "be quiet" and attempts to open the door. 

If the door is lock he motions to Primus and has the massive hound push its weight against the door, the magical silence preventing the dogs brutality being heard. 
*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Primus door smash - 3 attempts (1d20+10)[*19*] (1d20+10)[*30*] (1d20+10)[*12*]

----------


## Cavir

Keston gets a general idea of Kurnos' mouthed query. With Kuln having opened the far door with no immediate threat seen and Kurnos silently bashing open a prison door, Keston holds up one finger, asking to wait for a moment. He motions for the coin from Bron then puts it on the ground at the door that Kuln had just opened. He then signals for everyone to gather at the entrance to the prison area, just outside of the silence effect.

"We can talk here without the sound carrying out beyond that door. I think we should briefly talk to the prisoners. Their information can help us and the Watch. Better to keep on the Watch's good side in case we get framed again. Knowing what we'll face is even more important. Find out what you can from those three. I'll tend to this first one. Could someone bring the woman from the far cell here please?" 

The cleric tends to the feeble looking prisoner with healing magic and a small bit of food and water as needed. If the cell door is locked he'll ask for help with the door. 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Take 10 on Heal check for a 17. Have Touch of Healing, Food and drink from my Travel Cloak.

----------


## Dienekes

Wat nods at Keston and Kurnos. We should aid them. But be wary. We are facing skinchangers and tricksters. Were I them I would ambush my enemy By pretending to be weak.

He helps bring the prisoners out of their cells to the healer, but keeps his hand firmly gripped to his shield and is sure to stay as close as he can to his allies.

----------


## BelGareth

Bron nods, doing as instructed, and watches at the door, looking back and forth, so he could see what was happening, hoping to compensate for the strange muteness that was permeating his senses.

----------


## Ghostfoot

The door to the closest cell is locked. At Kurnos' instruction, Primus presses his bulk against it, twisting the door open. Inside the motionless body does not sir.

Keston takes the _silenced_ coin and lays it at the far door next to Kuln, shifting the area of effect and allowing the group to talk freely. The woman in the cell simply watches. Turning back he notices the aura of magic emanating from the three nearby prisoners, showing the prescience of Watnir's words and revealing them to be deceitful dopplegangers disguised as poor dockworkers! Even as he moves to react they grab hidden swords and leap forward as one of their number flips a hidden catch opening the falsely secured cell door!

*Spoiler: rolls*
Show

Initiative:
Keston (1d20-1)[1]
Kurnos (1d20+2)[4]
Kuln (1d20+5)[7]
Susebron (1d20+1)[19]
Jascan (1d20+2)[7]
Watnir (1d20+2)[21]
Evil (1d20+7)[20]

Keston is not surprised, everyone else is.

Dopplegangers:
Surprise round - 2 draw swords, 1 opens the cell door

*Spoiler: Map*
Show



Bad guys in blue.

*=> Keston* (surprise round, single action)
*=> Watnir & Susebron* (round 1, normal actions)

----------


## Cavir

Keston's instinct was to cast a spell blinding the evil scum but remembered quickly enough that his own Silence would prevent that. Instead he drew his morningstar and used both arms to get all those around him to lookout for the false prisoners.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Foiled myself LOL

----------


## Ghostfoot

The dopplegangers surge forward swords slashing as they look upon you with cold murderous eyes. The alien creatures slash at Wat missing, but land a few hits on Bron as he reacts, hitting him for *11*, *7* & *7* damage.

*Spoiler: rolls & info*
Show

Doppleganger vs Wat
Longsword (1d20+13)[17] damage (1d8+6)[7]
Longsword (1d20+8)[18] damage (1d8+6)[12]

Doppleganger vs Bron
Longsword (1d20+13)[30] damage (1d8+6)[11]
Longsword (1d20+8)[27] damage (1d8+6)[7]
5ft step back

Doppleganger vs Bron
5ft step in
Longsword (1d20+13)[23] damage (1d8+6)[7]
Longsword (1d20+8)[12] damage (1d8+6)[9]

Not sure if Dienekes & Bel are around right now, so Bron & Wat will 5ft step out of the way if you need them to in order to attack.


*=> Party*

----------


## Dienekes

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Still here.  I thought I wrote up Wat's turn and was waiting for the response.  Apparently my post didn't go through and I'm just noticing that now.  Sorry guys, that's on me.


"Poor ambush," Wat says as he raises his shield to bat away the attack of the doppelganger.  Noticing the peril of his ally, Wat slams his shield toward the creature in front of Bron.

*Spoiler: rolls and stuff*
Show


Shield Slam feat.
attack roll (1d20+9)[*19*]
damage roll (1d8+3)[*4*]
If hit, Fort save DC 15 or be dazed for 1 round



Wat steps aside to let his allies strike.  Move to N11.

----------


## razorback

The crash of battle is lost upon Kuln but his keen sight notices the battle erupting behind him.  Dropping what he is doing, he takes a quick step as he pulls his sword before disappearing in a cloud of smoke and shadows to appear a moment later inside the cell, behind the shapeshifters.

*Spoiler*
Show



AC ~20; Current ~ 20/24 if they are giants
HP ~ 60; Current ~ 60
AP ~ 8 ; Current ~ 8


Knowledge devotion
(1d20)[*9*] +13 Religion, +5 Arcana, +6 Dungeoneering, +4 Nature and most of the rest.

Move action
Pull out sword and 5 foot step to N-11

Standard Action
Use Shadow Jaunt to move to P-15


Effects ~
+1 racial bonus on attack rolls against kobolds and goblinoids
+4 dodge vs giants
Child of Shadows Stance = If you move at least 10 feet during your turn, you gain concealment against all melee and ranged attacks until the start of your next turn. 
Sapphire Nightmare Blade = O
Cloak of Deception = O
Shadow Jaunt = X
Wolf Fang Strike = O
Knowledge Devotion check = +x insight bonus on attack rolls and damage rolls.

----------


## Cavir

Keston keeps himself out of the way as his team mates apply their specialties. He tries to do his part by keeping an eye on the woman behind him and into the room to the north.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Full Defense. AC 21

----------


## DrK

*Kurnos*

The masked druid hisses silently in frustration at the attack, pulling softly at the backs of his friends and motioning them to retreat. Both the massive hounds ready themselves, muscles coiled like springs as they wait for a space.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show



Delay until there is space for Kurnos to get in towrads the doorway

----------


## BelGareth

Being hit hard by all three attacks, Bron steps back, hissing as his wounds drain most of his vitality, his blood slicked his armor and the floor around him, pooling in congealing puddles, it was hot and sticky, and he felt a wave of dizziness wash over him, he grabbed a potion, and threw it back, gulping down the life giving fluid.

*Spoiler*
Show


Pull and draw CSW potion
*Heal* - (3d8+5)[*16*]

Susebron
AC: 23
HPs: 18/41
Status:

----------


## Ghostfoot

Wat easily blocks the sword blow from the nearest doppleganger, but finds his own shield slam is similarly evaded. Kuln steps into shadows emerging in a blot of shade at the rear of the dopplegangers cell. Keston stands back, wary, as Bron stumbles back from the surprise ambush to gulp down a healing draught.

*Spoiler: info*
Show

Kurnos - 5ft step & has full actions left
Primus - Can full attack but opponent has cover (attacking around corner of cell entrance)
Secondus - moves & has standard action left
Jascan - still to go


*=> Kurnos & Jascan*

----------


## DrK

*Kurnos*

As the other party members step back and give space to the strange and unnatural dopplegangers Kurnos grins a feral grin, "Come my brother, let us hunt!" he whispers in a low gravelly voice. With a pair of hand signals, made slightly clumsy by the long glowing claws of incarnate energy, he and the hounds leap into attack!


*Spoiler: OOC*
Show



Kurnos 
Sphynx claws (1d20+10)[*27*] dam (1d8+8)[*14*]
Sphynx claws (1d20+10)[*23*] dam (1d8+8)[*16*]

Primus vs U6
Sphynx claws (1d20+15)[*29*] dam (2d6+12)[*23*]
Sphynx claws (1d20+15)[*20*] dam (2d6+12)[*20*]

Secundus vs S8
Sphynx claws (1d20+7)[*9*] dam (1d8+5)[*9*]


Kurnos
hps 53/53
Saves 9/8/8 (+2 vs evil, +2 vs disease)
AC 20/22 vs evil (6 arm, 2 dex, 2 NA, 2 vs evil)

Secundus
Hps 44 / 49
Saves 9/8/5 Evasion, +2 vs evil
AC 23 (Arm 3, Dex 3, Nat 7) +2 vs Evil +2 wyrm belt = 25/27

Primus
Hps 85/85
Saves 11/9/6
AC 23 (Arm 3, dex 3, nat 8, sz -1) +2 vs evil +2 wyrm = 25/27

DR 4/ magic

Incarnum
1E Wormtail belt (+2 NA, +1/E)
2E Sphynx Claws (+E on Str check, Claws +E, 1d8+E)
0E Lamusu Mantle (+2 saves/deflect vs evil)
1E Dread Carapace (Power attack Bite -1/+2 per E)
1E Astral Vambrace (DR 2+2*E/magic)
0E Strong Heart Vest (DR 1+1*E for ability damage)

Kurnos Effects:
Longstrider, Primal Hunter, Primal instinct, "Uncanny dodge"

----------


## Togo

Jascan is caught off-guard by the ferocity of the attack, and leaps up the wall, standing with his feet flat against the wall, crouching near the narrow ceiling like an awkward spider with nowhere to run.  It doesn't quite get him out of the way in the narrow passage, but it reduces the crowding a little.  

He starts to chant, a tribal beat interlaced with words of power that starts slow and deliberate, but gets faster and faster, winding its way into the head, and sweeping listeners along with greater speed and ferocity. 


*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

5ft step up the wall, using _balancing lorecall_ to balance on the sheer surface
Cast haste, centered on the lower right corner of O11.
Start inspire courage as a move action (move action due to harmonise)
Activate badge of valour to boost the bardsong as a swift action

Effects:
Everyone gets:
+3 to hit (+2 morale +1 untyped from haste)
+2 to damage (morale)
+1 to AC (dodge)
+1 to reflex saves (dodge)
+2 to fear saves
+2 to the next save made against charm or fear (stacks with above)
An extra attack at full BAB when full attacking

oh, and +3 to charisma checks (e.g. turn undead) and charisma-based skill checks, not that that's likely to help.

----------


## Ghostfoot

Kurnos leaps forward alongside Wat & Secondus. Long claws gleaming he slashes at the nearest gangly doppleganger clawing at it for *14* & *16* damage. Primus also tears at the closest opponent hitting for *23* damage. Jascan leaps up the wall, strangely positioned by magic as he chants a tribal beat.

The unnatural alien shapestealers fight back, swords slashing and hacking. Kurnos is caught with a nasty blow for 11 damage but blows sliding off the armoured form of Secondus.

*Spoiler: rolls*
Show

Dopplegangers

vs Kurnos
Longsword (1d20+13)[28] damage (1d8+6)[11]
Longsword (1d20+8)[9] damage (1d8+6)[11]

vs Secondus
Longsword (1d20+13)[25] damage (1d8+6)[8]
Longsword (1d20+8)[17] damage (1d8+6)[9]

vs Secondus
Longsword (1d20+13)[23] damage (1d8+6)[7]
Longsword (1d20+8)[24] damage (1d8+6)[8]

*Spoiler: Map*
Show




*=> Party*

----------


## Togo

Jascan cranes his neck, trying to see past the furious combat.  Eventually, he stretches out one hand, clad in a worn glove, and wiggles the fingers.  Glowing sparks rise up, gathering motes of light to them as they do so, before streaking towards the foe, tiny falling stars that weave in and around the struggling forms before striking home.  

*Spoiler: Action*
Show

Using gloves of falling stars to cast magic missile, CL 7th, four missiles, targeting the first doppleganger
(d4+1)[*5*]
(d4+1)[*5*]
(d4+1)[*5*]
(d4+1)[*3*]

----------


## BelGareth

Bron stays where he is, and readies himself, but upon seeing the battlefield, the attack dogs before him, and they were doing just a good as job as him, if not better, he kept his ground. 

Looking to the dopelgangers, he began to speak to them, a scathing diatribe of insightful insults and pejorative tones, he belittled, and scorned them, emboldening his allies with his withering speech.

As he does so, he mentally moves his hound ot the rear of the enemies.

*Spoiler*
Show


Bardic music: Inspire courage +2 (using badge of valor charge to increase by 1) Nothing
Move Dark Companion (-2 Saves, & AC) to the spot behind them where it effects them all.

Susebron
AC: 23
HPs: 18/41
Status:

----------


## DrK

*Kurnos*

Kurnos grimaces as the blow scores down his arm, dampened by the glowing blue vambraces of force, but then accelerates, he glances over his shoulder, a look of shock as he feels such a surge of powerful music washing over him from Jascan as he and his hounds move and surge forward in time to the strangely hypnotic beat.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show



Kurnos
Sphynx claws (1d20+10)[*11*]] dam (1d8+8)[*11*]
Sphynx claws (1d20+10)[*12*]] dam (1d8+8)[*12*]
Sphynx claws (1d20+10)[*15*]] dam (1d8+8)[*14*]

Primus vs U6
Sphynx claws (1d20+18)[*28*]] dam (2d6+12)[*20*]
Sphynx claws (1d20+18)[*23*]] dam (2d6+12)[*22*]
Sphynx claws (1d20+18)[*33*]] dam (2d6+12)[*23*]


Secundus vs S8
Sphynx claws (1d20+10)[*26*]] dam (1d8+5)[*9*]
Sphynx claws (1d20+10)[*30*]] dam (1d8+5)[*9*]
Sphynx claws (1d20+10)[*14*]] dam (1d8+5)[*8*]


Kurnos
hps 46/53
Saves 9/8/8 (+2 vs evil, +2 vs disease)
AC 20/22 vs evil (6 arm, 2 dex, 2 NA, 2 vs evil)

Secundus
Hps 44 / 49
Saves 9/8/5 Evasion, +2 vs evil
AC 23 (Arm 3, Dex 3, Nat 7) +2 vs Evil +2 wyrm belt = 25/27

Primus
Hps 85/85
Saves 11/9/6
AC 23 (Arm 3, dex 3, nat 8, sz -1) +2 vs evil +2 wyrm = 25/27

DR 4/ magic

Incarnum
1E Wormtail belt (+2 NA, +1/E)
2E Sphynx Claws (+E on Str check, Claws +E, 1d8+E)
0E Lamusu Mantle (+2 saves/deflect vs evil)
1E Dread Carapace (Power attack Bite -1/+2 per E)
1E Astral Vambrace (DR 2+2*E/magic)
0E Strong Heart Vest (DR 1+1*E for ability damage)

Kurnos Effects:
Longstrider, Primal Hunter, Primal instinct, "Uncanny dodge"

+3 to hit (+2 morale +1 untyped from haste)
+2 to damage (morale)
+1 to AC (dodge)
+1 to reflex saves (dodge)
+2 to fear saves
+2 to the next save made against charm or fear (stacks with above)
An extra attack at full BAB when full attacking

----------


## razorback

Hidden, Kuln slides forward as he pulls out his second sword, coming up behind the shapeshifter from behind, seeking to hack the creature.

*Spoiler*
Show


AC ~20; Current ~ 20/24 if they are giants
HP ~ 60; Current ~ 60
AP ~ 8 ; Current ~ 8


Knowledge devotion roll
*Spoiler*
Show

9 plus either +13 Religion, +5 Arcana, +6 Dungeoneering, +4 Nature and most of the rest.


Plus Jascan bonuses
*Spoiler*
Show


+3 to hit (+2 morale +1 untyped from haste)
+2 to damage (morale)
+1 to AC (dodge)
+1 to reflex saves (dodge)
+2 to fear saves
+2 to the next save made against charm or fear (stacks with above)
An extra attack at full BAB when full attacking



Full-round action
Pull out other sword and 5 foot step to  O-14

Haste attack
(1d20+13)[*15*] + knowledge devotion

(1d4+1)[*2*] +1 fire + 7 Craven + (2d6)[*4*]

Crit 19-20/x2
(1d20+13)[*31*] + knowledge devotion
(1d4+1)[*3*] +1 fire + 7 Craven

1st attack
(1d20+13)[*28*] + knowledge devotion

(1d4+1)[*5*] +1 fire 

Crit 19-20/x2
(1d20+13)[*22*] + knowledge devotion
(1d4+1)[*2*] +1 fire 

2nd
(1d20+8)[*21*] + knowledge devotion

(1d4+1)[*5*] +1 cold

Crit 19-20/x2
(1d20+13)[*21*] + knowledge devotion
(1d4+1)[*2*] +1  cold


Effects ~
+1 racial bonus on attack rolls against kobolds and goblinoids
+4 dodge vs giants
Child of Shadows Stance = If you move at least 10 feet during your turn, you gain concealment against all melee and ranged attacks until the start of your next turn.
Sapphire Nightmare Blade = O
Cloak of Deception = O
Shadow Jaunt = X
Wolf Fang Strike = O
Knowledge Devotion check = +x insight bonus on attack rolls and damage rolls.

----------


## Cavir

Keston knew the Silence effect protected from alerting whatever was beyond the jail, but for the moment it also hindered him. Even though the group seemed to be handling the enemy well, a bit more help wouldn't hurt. He moves into the middle unoccupied cell and casts a spell further enhancing Jascan's chants.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Move to O9. Cast Elation on whole group including dogs. Lasts 6 rounds. Looks like all are separate morale benefits from the bardsong.
+2 morale bonus to effective Strength and Dexterity
speed increases by +5 feet

----------


## Dienekes

Wat struck at the closest Doppelganger with his trident, enjoying the feeling that his additional speed granted him. 

*Spoiler*
Show


HP: 49
AC: 22

Full attack
Attack 1 (1d20+12)[*19*]
Damage 1 (1d8+6)[*9*]

Attack 2 (1d20+12)[*30*]
Damage 2 (1d8+6)[*12*]

Attack 3 (1d20+7)[*24*]
Damage 3 (1d8+6)[*11*]

Swift Action: White Raven Tactics on Kuln

Stuff effecting Wat
+3 to hit (+2 morale +1 untyped from haste)
+2 to damage (morale)
+1 to AC (dodge)
+1 to reflex saves (dodge)
+2 to fear saves
+2 to the next save made against charm or fear (stacks with above)
An extra attack at full BAB when full attacking
+2 Str and Dex
+5 Move

----------


## Ghostfoot

Glowing motes fly from Jascan's outstretched hands blasting into the nearest doppleganger for *18* damage in total. Kurnos and his dogs tear away at the assailants, Kurnos easily evaded but Primus brutally savaging a doppleganger for *20* & *23* damage and Secondus likewise for *9* & *9* damage.

From the back of the cell Kuln steps in to engage the third, striking for *6* & *6* damage. Keston casts a magical spell bringing a feeling of elation to all and making you feel stronger and more nimble. Wat lunges, a swift blow for *12* damage stabbing into his opponent but the weird alien still ferocious and fighting.

*=> Bron* (Dark companion move is fine, just need his own action revised) & *Kuln* (White Raven Tactics)

----------


## razorback

Feeling the magic wash over him and the prodding by Wat, the diminutive adventurer lashes out again.  "You are outnumbered and outmatched!  Give up now or prepare to Bhaal!" he calls out.

*Spoiler*
Show


AC ~20; Current ~ 21/25 if they are giants
HP ~ 60; Current ~ 60
AP ~ 8 ; Current ~ 8


Knowledge devotion roll
*Spoiler*
Show


9 plus either +13 Religion, +5 Arcana, +6 Dungeoneering, +4 Nature and most of the rest.




Plus Jascan bonuses
*Spoiler*
Show


+3 to hit (+2 morale +1 untyped from haste)
+2 to damage (morale)
+1 to AC (dodge)
+1 to reflex saves (dodge)
+2 to fear saves
+2 to the next save made against charm or fear (stacks with above)
An extra attack at full BAB when full attacking



Keston's Elation
*Spoiler*
Show


+2 morale bonus to effective Strength and Dexterity
speed increases by +5 feet



Full-round action - Attack O-13 again

Haste attack
(1d20+14)[*16*] + knowledge devotion

(1d4+2)[*4*] +1 fire + knowledge devotion

Crit 19-20/x2
(1d20+14)[*19*] + knowledge devotion
(1d4+2)[*6*] +1 fire + knowledge devotion

1st attack
(1d20+14)[*30*] + knowledge devotion

(1d4+2)[*6*] +1 fire + knowledge devotion

Crit 19-20/x2
(1d20+14)[*27*] + knowledge devotion
(1d4+2)[*3*] +1 fire + knowledge devotion

2nd
(1d20+9)[*13*] + knowledge devotion

(1d4+2)[*4*] +1 fire + knowledge devotion

Crit 19-20/x2
(1d20+9)[*22*] + knowledge devotion
(1d4+2)[*6*] +1 cold + knowledge devotion


Effects ~
+1 racial bonus on attack rolls against kobolds and goblinoids
+4 dodge vs giants
Child of Shadows Stance = If you move at least 10 feet during your turn, you gain concealment against all melee and ranged attacks until the start of your next turn.
Sapphire Nightmare Blade = O
Cloak of Deception = O
Shadow Jaunt = X
Wolf Fang Strike = O
Knowledge Devotion check = +x insight bonus on attack rolls and damage rolls.

----------


## BelGareth

Bron stands back, behind the dogs, and watches as his dark shadow moves into position.

----------


## Togo

Jascan shrugs, and unlimbers his bow.  Still balanced awkwardly in a corner near the ceiling he pulls and strong once and looses an arrow.  He doesn't seem confident, particularly now he has stopped singing, although the magic still lingers in the air.


*Spoiler: Action*
Show

longbow (1d20+5)[*8*] to hit for (1d8+3)[*8*] damage to the furthest-most doppelganger.

(Attack includes -4 for cover, +3 to hit and +2 to damage from bard song)


The shot goes wild, the arrow spinning harmlessly off from the doorframe. 

He mutters as he reaches for another arrow.  _Hey, if I could fight, or had been a hunter worth a damn, I wouldn't never have learned how to sing_.

----------


## Ghostfoot

Kuln swings again, hammering away he strikes for *8* damage. The dopplegangers retaliate, slashing about skillfully with their swords striking Kurnos for *13* damage, Secondus for *13* damage and Kuln for *13* damage.

*Spoiler: rolls*
Show

Doppleganger vs Kurnos
longsword (1d20+13)[18] damage (1d8+6)[7]
longsword (1d20+8)[25] damage (1d8+6)[13] bypasses DR/ magic

Doppleganger vs Secondus
longsword (1d20+13)[33] damage (1d8+6)[13] bypasses DR/ magic 
crit? (1d20+13)[24] damage (1d8+6)[12]
longsword (1d20+8)[10] damage (1d8+6)[10]

Doppleganger vs Kuln
longsword (1d20+13)[14] damage (1d8+6)[14]
longsword (1d20+8)[24] damage (1d8+6)[13]


*=> Party*

----------


## razorback

Grunting as the sword slashes acrosses his chest, the blade finding purchase in the space between armor.  "Then die, if that is your choice!" he says coldly as he hammers away again at the shapeshifter.
*Spoiler*
Show


AC ~20; Current ~ 21/25 if they are giants
HP ~ 60; Current ~ 47
AP ~ 8 ; Current ~ 8


Knowledge devotion roll

*Spoiler*
Show

9 plus either +13 Religion, +5 Arcana, +6 Dungeoneering, +4 Nature and most of the rest.




Plus Jascan bonuses
*Spoiler*
Show


+3 to hit (+2 morale +1 untyped from haste)
+2 to damage (morale)
+1 to AC (dodge)
+1 to reflex saves (dodge)
+2 to fear saves
+2 to the next save made against charm or fear (stacks with above)
An extra attack at full BAB when full attacking



Keston's Elation
*Spoiler*
Show


+2 morale bonus to effective Strength and Dexterity
speed increases by +5 feet



Full-round action - Attack O-13 again

Haste attack
(1d20+14)[*32*]+ knowledge devotion

(1d4+2)[*3*] +1 fire + knowledge devotion

Crit 19-20/x2
(1d20+14)[*29*]+ knowledge devotion
(1d4+2)[*4*]  +1 fire + knowledge devotion

1st attack
(1d20+14)[*22*]+ knowledge devotion

(1d4+2)[*5*] +1 fire + knowledge devotion

Crit 19-20/x2
(1d20+14)[*25*]+ knowledge devotion
(1d4+2)[*3*]  +1 fire + knowledge devotion

2nd
(1d20+9)[*10*]+ knowledge devotion

(1d4+2)[*6*] +1 cold + knowledge devotion

Crit 19-20/x2
(1d20+14)[*17*]+ knowledge devotion
(1d4+2)[*3*]  +1 cold + knowledge devotion


Effects ~
+1 racial bonus on attack rolls against kobolds and goblinoids
+4 dodge vs giants
Child of Shadows Stance = If you move at least 10 feet during your turn, you gain concealment against all melee and ranged attacks until the start of your next turn.
Sapphire Nightmare Blade = O
Cloak of Deception = O
Shadow Jaunt = X
Wolf Fang Strike = O
Knowledge Devotion check = +x insight bonus on attack rolls and damage rolls.

----------


## Togo

Jascan glares at the bow, and then shrugs and stretches out his free hand.  With the words of power his eyes briefly burn with flames.  As does his hand, and the ray streaking out from it.  As does the doppelganger furthest from the door.  

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

casting scorching ray 
Touch attack hits AC (1d20+1)[*21*] (including the penalty for cover) for (4d6)[*10*] fire damage.
Touch attack hits AC (1d20+1)[*13*] (including the penalty for cover) for (4d6)[*16*] fire damage.

Edit that should be +3 on each attack and +2 on each damage, due to my own bonuses

----------


## Togo

The first fire bolt hits the creature right between the eyes.

*Spoiler: Confirming critical hit*
Show

(1d20+4)[*24*] to confirm a critical for (4d6+2)[*18*] extra damage

----------


## Cavir

Keston's mind ponders why these creatures would fight like this, letting themselves get trapped instead of taking advantage of the fight with the mimics they must have heard. The creatures made it clear they would rather die than talk. "So be it. Here's an early taste of what you face soon enough."  The cleric casts a spell, and the creature facing Kuln in the back gets a vision of the afterlife to come.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Sacrifice Bless spell to cast Vision of Punishment (Champions of Valor p59). Target O13 unless it is already down, then target O12. Will DC 16. Save: Sickened for 2 rounds. Fail: Nauseated for 2 rounds.
Sacrifice: (1d2)[*2*] Str damage after spell ends

----------


## DrK

*Kurnos*

Kurnos grunts and Secundus howls as the the dopplegangers slash and hack them. "You will die beasts. You cannot take us all..." seeing that the vambraces offer little help the claws glow even brighter as the incarnum pulses into them. 

*Spoiler: Kurnos*
Show




Kurnos
Sphynx claws (1d20+11)[*19*] Dam (1d8+9)[*17*]
Sphynx claws (1d20+11)[*24*] Dam (1d8+9)[*12*]
Sphynx claws (1d20+11)[*22*] Dam (1d8+9)[*14*]

Primus vs U6
Sphynx claws (1d20+19)[*21*] Dam (2d6+13)[*18*]
Sphynx claws (1d20+19)[*35*] Dam (2d6+13)[*21*]
Sphynx claws (1d20+19)[*36*] Dam (2d6+13)[*24*]


Secundus vs S8
Sphynx claws (1d20+11)[*16*] Dam (1d8+6)[*11*]
Sphynx claws (1d20+11)[*19*] Dam (1d8+6)[*8*]
Sphynx claws (1d20+11)[*21*] Dam (1d8+6)[*8*]


Kurnos
hps 33/53
Saves 9/8/8 (+2 vs evil, +2 vs disease)
AC 20/22 vs evil (6 arm, 2 dex, 2 NA, 2 vs evil)

Secundus
Hps 31 / 49
Saves 9/8/5 Evasion, +2 vs evil
AC 23 (Arm 3, Dex 3, Nat 7) +2 vs Evil +2 wyrm belt = 25/27

Primus
Hps 85/85
Saves 11/9/6
AC 23 (Arm 3, dex 3, nat 8, sz -1) +2 vs evil +2 wyrm = 25/27

DR 2/ magic

Incarnum
1E Wormtail belt (+2 NA, +1/E)
3E Sphynx Claws (+E on Str check, Claws +E, 1d8+E)
0E Lamusu Mantle (+2 saves/deflect vs evil)
1E Dread Carapace (Power attack Bite -1/+2 per E)
0E Astral Vambrace (DR 2+2*E/magic)
0E Strong Heart Vest (DR 1+1*E for ability damage)

Kurnos Effects:
Longstrider, Primal Hunter, Primal instinct, "Uncanny dodge"

+3 to hit (+2 morale +1 untyped from haste)
+2 to damage (morale)
+1 to AC (dodge)
+1 to reflex saves (dodge)
+2 to fear saves
+2 to the next save made against charm or fear (stacks with above)
An extra attack at full BAB when full attacking

----------


## Dienekes

"They will not take a one," Wat muttered as he took a breath to center himself, before he struck at the nearest doppelganger.

*Spoiler*
Show

HP: 49
AC: 22

Swift action to refresh spent maneuvers.

Attack 1: (1d20+12)[*30*]
Damage 1: (1d8+6)[*12*]

Attack 2: (1d20+12)[*18*]
Damage 2: (1d8+6)[*14*]

Attack 3: (1d20+7)[*12*]
Damage 3: (1d8+6)[*8*]

Stuff effecting Wat
+3 to hit (+2 morale +1 untyped from haste)
+2 to damage (morale)
+1 to AC (dodge)
+1 to reflex saves (dodge)
+2 to fear saves
+2 to the next save made against charm or fear (stacks with above)
An extra attack at full BAB when full attacking
+2 Str and Dex
+5 Move

----------


## Ghostfoot

The brief fight is quickly over in a brutal flurry of activity. Flames from Jascan blast two of the aberrant humanoids into charred ruin while the remaining fighter falls to a rain of weapon blows and the hounds.

The place is a mess, weird gore splattering the floor of the prison. In her cell, _silenced_ by your magical effects, the Lantanna woman continues to watch & stare dully at it all not fazed in the least by the carnage.

----------


## Dienekes

Wat wipes the gore from his weapon, before moving toward the woman.  He stands at the door of her cell observing her for a moment.  After deciding she didn't seem a direct threat, Wat gave her a brief salute, before opening his bag and pulling out one of his rations.  He stuck his hand through the bars of the cell and placed the food on the ground before stepping back.

----------


## Togo

Jascan drops to the ground, and then starts stretching, waggling his head around at alarming angles.  

Ow, that was cramped!  We have any ideas what these guys were trying to accomplish?

----------


## BelGareth

Bron, seeing the carnage come to a stop, drops his sword arm, his whole arm was aching as he held it in a deathgrip, and he put it in his scabbard with shaky hands, the adrenaline getting the better of him, once in, he flexed his right hand, trying to prevent bruising and swelling, though, he knew later it was going to swell and hurt, oh well, maybe some ice would help.

He looked around and *"None, this whole place reeks of deception"*

----------


## Cavir

Keston nearly stumbles with the weight of his gear but catches himself. "Hmmm, guess that last spell wasn't so wise for me. Perhaps we should fortify the position here before venturing deeper tomorrow." 

He looks around the group "Well done. Yes, their tactics are perplexing. Let's be glad they weren't smart enough to have one of them go raise the alarm on us. Bron, let me take a look at those slashes." Keston's hand glows as one of Mystra's blessings heal some of the wounds.

Seeing Wat head towards the conscious women, Keston heads to deal with the unconscious one.  

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Two Visions of Punishment in one day is not a good idea. Down to 7STR and medium load.   :Small Eek: 
Touch of Healing on Bron. +9hp.

Is anyone else below half hp for free healing? If so assume I'll use ToH on them too.

Is the first cell locked?  Lay on Hands on her (+9hp) then heal check. Take 10= 19.

----------


## razorback

Kicking the near one to make sure it's dead, Kuln moves past the others, before looking down the hallway to the door he was inspecting before.

*Spoiler*
Show


GF, do you want me to roll again?

----------


## BelGareth

Bron nods to Keston with a nod of thanks. He felt much better, exhausted still, but better. He moved off, and searched the remains of the dopplegangers who attacked them, hoping to find some kind of information, a symbol, or device they used to communicate with.

----------


## Togo

Jascan notes the others moving around, and then joins Wat, crouching down low next to him, seeing if he can help.   

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show


Jascan's help gives Wat + 3 to any charisma checks or charisma-based skill checks.  

Of course, if the lady starts talking, he may try communicating himself, as well.

----------


## Ghostfoot

Wat offers rations to the Lantanna woman in the cell, accompanied by Jascan. She watches him, wipes the tears from her eyes, but does not shift to accept the food. "What, you expect me to fall for _that_?" she spits.

Keston meanwhile moves to the southern cell where the emaciated body lies sprawled. On inspection the disheveled man is still breathing although barely. As Keston heals him his eyes flutter open. Seconds later he bursts into howling laughter, before babbling incoherently and scuttling into the corner of the room seeming to have lost his mind.

Kuln moves forward, back to the door leading onward to the flooded room and plank walkways.

Bron rifles through the belongings of the dead dopplegangers. They each wear leather armour under their rags and were armed with fine longswords.

*Spoiler: info*
Show




> GF, do you want me to roll again?


Depends, what're you trying to do? It's no problem to move back to the doors.

*Spoiler: Loot*
Show

MW studded leather armour x3MW longsword (magic, confirmed by Keston) x3

----------


## razorback

At the doors, Kuln tries again to get them open.

*Spoiler*
Show


Move to the double door and listen.
(1d20+13)[*28*]

If sounds safe, he'll search the door for locks and traps
(1d20+13)[*33*]

If nothing, he opens and looks inside.
If locked/trapped, he tries to open/disable
(1d20+13)[*23*]

----------


## Dienekes

"Good woman, if I wished you harm I would harm you.  Eat the food or do not. We will find a way to release you, presently." He looked to Jascan.  "You know how to do that?  I could just break down the door."

----------


## BelGareth

After finishing his search, and Keston confirming the blades magical, he straps them to his back. *"These blades are worth something, the leather is of higher quality, but I cannot haul it around with ease. Nothing else on their bodies, which fits their MO."* he says simply, looking towards everything else, *"Is there another room that connects this one?"*

----------


## Cavir

Keston's shoulders drop in sorrow for the man who had been brought past his breaking point. Knowing there wasn't much he could do for the man at this point he took a portion of a ration and put it on the ground next to the babbling soul. Keston stepped out of the cell and closed the door. Proper help would have to be brought back later. "May Mystra guide you back." 

Keston joined the others at the cell on the other end. There seemed to be a standoff with the woman there. He spoke up, hoping to help things along. "Hello there. I am Keston Tornok, a cleric of Mystra. As you saw, we are no friends of those that put you here. These fiends tried framing us for murder then tried gutting us. The Town Watch will be coming. They are allowing us to clear the way to see who is behind all this. What is your name? Can you tell us anything about who or what we'll meet as we continue please?" 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Diplomacy (1d20+11)[*24*]

----------


## DrK

*Justin*

Kurnos breathes heavily as the last of the enemy are torn to pieces ir burnt to a crisp. Seenig the others talk to the other hapless prisoners he offers caution, "Ware, those others may be shape changers as well." Then he taps himself and Secundus lightly on the flanks where the long blade slashes are still oozing blood. With a dull green glow the jagged scars fade rapidly.  He pulls out a think willowbark wand and offers it around - "Is anyone else injured?"

Looking to the door at the far end of the corridor, when the healing has complete Kurnos moves down the corrridor with his two wolves and opens the door gently to peek out. 

*Spoiler: Kurnos*
Show



Lesser vigour on Kurnos and Secundus (+15 hps over 15 rounds)

Kurnos
hps /53
Saves 9/8/8 (+2 vs evil, +2 vs disease)
AC 20/22 vs evil (6 arm, 2 dex, 2 NA, 2 vs evil)

Secundus
Hps  / 49
Saves 9/8/5 Evasion, +2 vs evil
AC 23 (Arm 3, Dex 3, Nat 7) +2 vs Evil +2 wyrm belt = 25/27

Primus
Hps 85/85
Saves 11/9/6
AC 23 (Arm 3, dex 3, nat 8, sz -1) +2 vs evil +2 wyrm = 25/27

DR 2/ magic

Incarnum
1E Wormtail belt (+2 NA, +1/E)
3E Sphynx Claws (+E on Str check, Claws +E, 1d8+E)
0E Lamusu Mantle (+2 saves/deflect vs evil)
1E Dread Carapace (Power attack Bite -1/+2 per E)
0E Astral Vambrace (DR 2+2*E/magic)
0E Strong Heart Vest (DR 1+1*E for ability damage)

Kurnos Effects:
Longstrider, Primal Hunter, Primal instinct, "Uncanny dodge"

+3 to hit (+2 morale +1 untyped from haste)
+2 to damage (morale)
+1 to AC (dodge)
+1 to reflex saves (dodge)
+2 to fear saves
+2 to the next save made against charm or fear (stacks with above)
An extra attack at full BAB when full attacking

----------


## Togo

Jascan stirs.

*Actually, I think I see the problem.  Hold on a sec...*

He ducks out of view towards the cell with the doppelgangers, and returns dragging a heavy doppelganger corpse.

*This?  This the one of the creatures who have been keeping you prisoner.  They have some kind of magical illusion or shapeshifting trick to them, I'm afraid I don't know the details.  So I'm guessing you've been having a lot of innocent-looking, apparently trustworthy people coming to chat to you?  Because If I was an evil illusion shifter-thing, I'd want someone to test my disguises on too. And I'm sure it's been really tedious.

Thing is, we're planning on heading onwards now, and every else here is dead apart from you two.  And I'd really rather not head into danger without having at least some clue as to what we're up against, or if there are any more of them out there.  So if you could tell us what this situation has been like, from your perspective, I would really really appreciate hearing anything that might help keep me alive...*  

He pauses a beat, and then gives a grin.

*...and this lot too, of course.* 
*Spoiler: Actions*
Show


Diplomacy (1d20+16)[*30*] (including my own bonus)

Anyone else's diplomacy rolls get a +3 bonus for being with Jascan


He turns to the others.

*I don't know of any obvious way of getting doors open.  If you remember, we met in a cell a bit like this one? * 

He pauses considering... *Unless heating the bars or hinges up, would help?*

----------


## Ghostfoot

The woman's suspicious demeanor slowly fades as Jascan and Keston try to coax her to trust them. "My name is Tryssia Lanngolyn." She regains her composure and as she shifts her posture you see she sits and carries herself with the poise and grace of a noble. "They took me, weeks ago now. I...I don't remember much. There was a device in the catacombs below, a contraption. Not a creation of Gond the Wonderbringer," she smiles observing Kuln's holy symbol, "this was a twisted machine. They strapped me down, bled my mind of all thoughts. I saw one of them take on my form, armed with all I knew. I fear they have infiltrated my parents holdings, seeking wealth, trade secrets or who knows what else? I've seen other prisoners come and go, replaced by shapechangers. Guards, merchants, bureaucrats. They must have spies everywhere."

"Please, I must go and warn my House of the danger. I can take Magister Gattel with me, poor man. What they did to him...unspeakable."

*Spoiler: info*
Show

Knowledge (local or nobility) DC15
Kuln (1d20+4)[16]
Keston (1d20+3)[20]
Kuln & Keston know that House Lanngolyn is a prominent noble family trading in textiles and shipping. Based in Waterdeep the family originate from Lantan and follow the teachings of Gond. The House is led by Tresh Lanngolyn and her consort Ormaes "Seamaster" Lanngolyn. The heir to the family holdings is Tryssia Lanngolyn, their daughter.




> she smiles observing Kuln's holy symbol


....assuming that cleric Kuln has one??




> I don't know of any obvious way of getting doors open.


There must be a key around. You find the keys to the cells on the jailers.

----------


## razorback

Kuln give a nod, though the others are unsure if it is in acknowledgement of Grond or her look at him.  "Though I know no members of your house, I know of it, Miss Lanngolyn." he says as he looks at the waiting door.  "What if you and Magister Gattel come upon more of these creatures?  This seems ill-advised." the gnome says with some apprehension apparent in his voice.


*Spoiler*
Show


Yes, he has a holy symbol.  There are a few things on my excel sheet, I'm realizing.  I'll update the differences.

Sense motive
(1d20+9)[*11*]

----------


## Cavir

Keston was impressed with Jascan's direct wordage. "Heiress Lanngolyn, greetings. I fear it will not be a good idea to go to your family just yet. These things have the head start and you could be walking right back into their hands. If you do not wish to wait for escort from the Town Watch I insist you go to the Elfstone Tavern and ask for Delfen, the wizard we are working with. Give him my name, Keston, and explain the situation. He will help. Once we finish here we will return there and assist in cleaning your House of any of these Dopplegangers. We can't have these things spoiling our every move."

----------


## BelGareth

Bron moves to the door near Kuln, ready for another surprise attack, shield and sword in hand, he was already weary of this place.

----------


## Dienekes

Wat nodded. "If you have to go, that's the best answer. But I'd prefer you stay with us. If you are secretly a skinchanger, it'd be best to keep an eye on you.  If you're not but there's another of you running about, it'd still be best if we kept an eye on you."

----------


## DrK

*Kurnos*

Kunors looks to the woman, "WHere is the route downstairs?" the druid demands harshly, anger at the dopplegangers evident on his face as he rests his hands on the hackles of the massive dogs. "We should head down further my friends, we should destroy this cult of shifters." As the woman speaks he nods, "Thank you you Lady, take care of this poor broken wretch."

----------


## Ghostfoot

"You can't take me down there with you! Surely not!" gasps Tryssia, "I can hide somewhere if you think it's not safe out there. But I should try to warn my parents somehow. And as for going back down there," she waves toward the open door in front of Kuln and Bron, "I can't. I just......can't".

Kurnos questions the way forward and she responds "They take people through there," pointing to the doors ahead, "There's a platform that descends, ad many chambers below. I don't remember much else thankfully."

*Spoiler: sense motive*
Show




> Sense motive
> [roll0]


She seems legit, as far as you can tell.

----------


## DrK

*Kurnos*

Kurnos nods to the others, "Should we head down there and investigate?" he takes off his white mask for a second to rub the sweat of his face. "I'm keen to dsiturb these shifter's party" He checks the two massive hounds to make sure they are ready (and hungry!) and nods at the door. "Does anyone need more tending or time to prepare?"

----------


## razorback

Kuln ponders for a moment as he weighs both options.  With a sigh that slumps his shoulders, he begrudgingly says "Aye.  Best root them out, here and now while we can, so we don't have to try and come back and figure out what machinations they have put into motion.  I'm fine and can aid any who need it but we should get on with it if that is what we are going to do."

----------


## Cavir

Keston addresses Tryssia's concerns. "I think we can have a happy middle ground. Just around that corner is a staircase. You can wait there instead of the cell here. From the top of the stairs you can look into the warehouse. The town watch will be coming. We already killed the town watch imposters so I doubt they've been able to re-infiltrate so soon. If they come in carefully not knowing the situation nor your hiding spot you'll know it's really them. They can secure the warehouse and you until we return. If anywhere, have them escort you to Delfin at the Elfstone Tavern. If there's trouble you can follow our path and catch up to us. OK?"

He turns to the group. "I don't have the spell repertoire I would want for driving on but I am sure Mystra will provide. Better to deal with those below now."

----------


## Dienekes

Wat pats Tryssia on the shoulder.  "I am sorry, for whatever evils they've done.  Know you are safe, now."  He nods as the others discuss continuing onward and steps toward the stairs down.

----------


## Ghostfoot

"Very well, I shall wait here and hide" says Tryssia, "But if you're not back in an hour I'm going for help". She nervously move off to hide in the stairwell.

You focus your attention on how best to progress. Ahead are the open doors revealing a large ruined warehouse room. Much of the floor has given way revealing a stagnant pool of water below. Rusted spears and other broken but sharp weaponry break the surface of the water throughout the room.

A framework of planks and pilings that might once have supported the floor stretches out across the room creating a web of walkways leading around the corner of the room.

*Spoiler: A reminder of the Map*
Show



DC12 Balance check to cross the slippery planks.

*Spoiler: Spot checks*
Show

Spot DC15 
Keston (1d20)[4]
Kurnos (1d20)[10]
Kuln (1d20)[12]
Bron (1d20)[1]
Jascan (1d20)[17]
Wat (1d20)[19]
all +? modifiers (sorry MythWeavers is inaccessible right now).

Alarmingly you notice a few human corpses bobbing among the rusted and broken weapons in the water.

----------


## Cavir

Keston was glad she was becoming more reasonable. He picks up a stone from the ground and casts a spell on it. It glows with light. He offers it to her. "Time does pass slowly when alone. Keep this light covered as much as possible. When it fades it will still be less than an hour since we left but even if it runs out have patience, m'lady. It may take some time to clear out the Evil below but we *will* return." 

He turns to the group. "Right, let's not keep the Lady waiting long."

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Cast Light on the stone. Duration 1 hour.

----------


## DrK

*Kurnos*

Kurnos looks about at the logs and planks. A faint look of suspicion on his face as he scans the room. Tapping both of the massive hounds he he taps them on the nose with a command of "seek" as both of the dogs walk to the edge of the water sniffing out if there is any enemies nearby. He scans the area around the walls and the water seeking i there are doors or anywhere that doesn't lead into the water. 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Kurnos
hps 53/53
Saves 9/8/8 (+2 vs evil, +2 vs disease)
AC 20/22 vs evil (6 arm, 2 dex, 2 NA, 2 vs evil)

Secundus
Hps 49/ 49
Saves 9/8/5 Evasion, +2 vs evil
AC 23 (Arm 3, Dex 3, Nat 7) +2 vs Evil +2 wyrm belt = 25/27

Primus
Hps 85/85
Saves 11/9/6
AC 23 (Arm 3, dex 3, nat 8, sz -1) +2 vs evil +2 wyrm = 25/27

DR 2/ magic

Incarnum
1E Wormtail belt (+2 NA, +1/E)
3E Sphynx Claws (+E on Str check, Claws +E, 1d8+E)
0E Lamusu Mantle (+2 saves/deflect vs evil)
1E Dread Carapace (Power attack Bite -1/+2 per E)
0E Astral Vambrace (DR 2+2*E/magic)
0E Strong Heart Vest (DR 1+1*E for ability damage)

Kurnos Effects:
Longstrider, Primal Hunter, Primal instinct, "Uncanny dodge"

----------


## Ghostfoot

The hounds growl softly, evidently disturbed by the lingering scent of _something_ strange and unidentifiable in the water-filled chamber somewhere.

----------


## razorback

Kuln goes up to Primus as he reaches up and puts his head, a head larger then he was.  "Some'n wrong, eh, boy?"  Then, over his shoulder, just before he disappears in a puff of smoke "Don't let anything eat me, ok?"


*Spoiler*
Show


AC ~20; Current ~ 21/25 if they are giants
HP ~ 60; Current ~ 47
AP ~ 8 ; Current ~ 8

Move to K-10 then Shadow Jaunt to B-7

Effects ~
+1 racial bonus on attack rolls against kobolds and goblinoids
+4 dodge vs giants
Child of Shadows Stance = If you move at least 10 feet during your turn, you gain concealment against all melee and ranged attacks until the start of your next turn.
Sapphire Nightmare Blade = O
Cloak of Deception = O
Shadow Jaunt = X
Wolf Fang Strike = O
Knowledge Devotion check = +x insight bonus on attack rolls and damage rolls.

----------


## Ghostfoot

Kuln _shadow jaunts_ to the far side of the dark room with no difficulty. It becomes evident that the northern wall at one point supported large doors for accepting river cargo but these look to have been boarded over long ago.

A door is visible in the shadows around the previously-obscured eastern corner of the room.

*Spoiler: Map*
Show



Remind me who has the _light_?

----------


## Cavir

Keston started to raise an eyebrow as Kuln disappeared then caught himself with internal admonition remembering the whisper gnome's ability.  The cleric flips his cap over and the stone atop it glows with light (Continual Light). "Let me know if anyone else wants a light."

----------


## Battlemage

*Varian El'Djiran*

In a dark corner of a nearby cell, Varian groans as he gets enough of his wits together to stand up. The noise of battle had woken him up surely enough, but his head was still pounding fiercely. Recent events had not been kind to him. First he had contracted Filth Fever during their travel through the swamp, and had to spend a week recovering in Cromm's Hold, while the rest of the group went ahead. Then, not long after he had set foot into Waterdeep to catch up with the others, he was snatched in an alleyway by a group of people that turned out to be doppelgangers! How and why, he had no idea. It must have been connected to their travels, though, seeing as he was captured when asking around for his comrades' location. And now he was here. A few shakes of the head bring clarity to his thoughts, and he starts to move.

After slowly making his way to the door, he steps out into the hallway to find the very people he was looking for in front of him. Looking slightly bedraggled, with dirt on his azure scales, and a somewhat sheepish expression on his face, the spellscale is nevertheless in a good mood.

"Ah, speak of the devil, so to say. It seems asking around for your location has brought me to you after all, even if it was through the interference of some eminently rude shapeshifters."

Varian moves his hands and arcane energies sparkle around his figure, cleaning his clothing, polishing his scales and straightening his hair. The blue-scaled young man sighs contentedly.

"Much better. I assume, seeing as you are all here, that this is place is connected to the things Dagsumn has told me about. Thanks for arriving just in time. I suspect there was some unpleasant interrogation in my near future."

Noticing the new-to-him faces in the group, he greets everyone and introduces himself.

"I'm Varian. It's good to meet everyone! I'm happy to see my recent indisposition has not left the group shorthanded."

Pleasantries observed, he looks toward the decrepid room ahead, curious what Kuln is finding out. The bauble of liquid sunlight around his neck shines like a torch.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Casting Prestidigitation to clean up.

----------


## razorback

Taking a look around, Kuln spots the door across the murky water.  He waves his hands above his head to the others to get their attention, then pantomimes walking as he points to planks that lead to the door.  He then makes a rectangular shape in the air then proceeds to pantomime lifting a latch and entering as if it were a door.  He then carefully makes his way across the plank to the door.

*Spoiler*
Show


AC ~20; Current ~ 21/25 if they are giants
HP ~ 60; Current ~ 47
AP ~ 8 ; Current ~ 8

Move to F-15 (Eagle)
Move Silently
(1d20+16)[*36*]
Balance Check
(1d20+11)[*20*]

Effects ~
+1 racial bonus on attack rolls against kobolds and goblinoids
+4 dodge vs giants
Child of Shadows Stance = If you move at least 10 feet during your turn, you gain concealment against all melee and ranged attacks until the start of your next turn.
Sapphire Nightmare Blade = O
Cloak of Deception = O
Shadow Jaunt = X
Wolf Fang Strike = O
Knowledge Devotion check = +x insight bonus on attack rolls and damage rolls.

----------


## Cavir

Keston turns at the sound of a known but unexpected voice. "Varian? How did you get h-?" He stops to listen to the spellscale's mini-tale. Keston's eyes glow blue as they often do. The doppelgangers may be able to change shape, but one of Mystra's bounties to him was the ability to determine one's ability for magic, whether arcane or divine.  Perhaps a doppelganger already had some ability with magic, but one to match Varian's abilities and to match mannerisms so quickly? He found that hard to believe. "Amazing. The gods do show us their favor once again. Welcome!"

The cleric catches himself on his vocal volume, even though his Silence spell is still active in the next room. It appears we've found the entrance to the doppelganger lair and are about to go deal with it. I am sure you are quite interested in helping deal with the infection."

----------


## Battlemage

*Varian El'Djiran*

Varian answers the cleric of Mystra enthusiastically. "Oh indeed, I certainly am. I love mysteries, and I wouldn't want to miss whatever this one turns out to be, once revealed. Also, I do owe those doppelganger creatures a little payback after what they've done to me."

Color has fully returned to the sorcerer's scales, and he seems mostly recovered from his time in the cell.

----------


## Togo

Jascan's eyebrows rise.  

*This guy is someone you know?  You know, this is what I've been doing wrong.*  His hands make expansive gestures as he warms to the theme.  *Here I was trying to be the good little socialite, go to all the right parties.*  He mimes walking stiff-backed and gives an extravagant curtsy.  *When clearly the finest people are all in the cells!   The jailhouses are the beating heart of this town, the bustling social whirl.  And here I was grateful to get out of one!*

He sighs.

*Still am though.  Seriously, it would have been very embarrassing to have been caught in there.*

He sighs.

*So, do we try and sneak past on those slippery rails, try not to disturb whatever may be lurking in the water?  Or do we toss in one of the doppelgangers, and see if anything's alive in there?*

----------


## Cavir

Keston smiles. "Using the doppelganger is an excellent idea. Might be worth a final check on their body for anything of use. We better make sure Kuln and Kurnos know we might be stirring up trouble." He moves to the door and scans the room and submerged areas for magic.

----------


## DrK

Kurnos

The druid pauses as Varian is found in a cell. "Varian, we had thought you lost. It is good to see you well. Will you join us in revenge against these shifters?"

He pats the dogs and watches as Kuln heads to the far side. Listening to the others he nods "Good idea, let's dump the body and see what lies in the water." Patting Primus he looks at the dog, "Keep watch. How thick do you think this wall is? he asks the others as he nods at the wall to the right, the intention to break through the wall rather than balance in the planks to reach the door.

----------


## Ghostfoot

Viewing the room ahead, where Kuln skulks at the far side, Keston immediately senses the presence of magic. The aura of three moderate magical sources radiate from the centre of the room, their exact location indeterminate.

----------


## Cavir

Keston waves to those around him who haven't teleported to the other side yet to join him outside the Silence area. "Hold up. There's magic in the middle of the room. Going through the wall may bypass it while we still have the Silence effect. Give me a moment to check on that magic."  Keston focuses his attention to the auras in the room.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Trying to get a better idea of location too. 
Spellcraft1 (1d20+18)[*25*]
Spellcraft2 (1d20+18)[*37*]
Spellcraft3 (1d20+18)[*34*]

----------


## Togo

Jascan linger for a moment, hoping to hear something along the lines of "dragging a heavy corpse, my goodness we must give you a hand!".  But nothing. 

Sighing at the injustice of the world, he disappears into the next room, and comes back dragging a heavy, and very dead, doppelganger.  The body has been thoroughly searched, but he does so again, going through the pockets of it's simple clothing, and checking the odd folds of its rubbery body.  

Then he raises it up, ready to cast it into the water.  Although, from the look of it, probably not all that far.

----------


## Dienekes

Wat looks to Varian with suspicion. A lost friend, happens to be in a room of shapeshifters?  Seemed unlikely. 

He nodded respectfully to the man, but that was all. Hed keep his eye on him.

*Spoiler*
Show

no real actions, just going to watch what happens to the corpse

----------


## Ghostfoot

Keston spends a moment focusing on the energies in the room. Try as he might, he can't pinpoint anything. It seems to be constantly shifting and impossible to hone in on.

Jascan meanwhile rifles through the bodies once more. Finding nothing more of use he at least places the enchanted longswords to one side before heaving one of the alien forms into the polluted water. It bobs about, snagged on the discarded old weapons but inciting no other obvious effect or retaliation.

----------


## Battlemage

*Varian El'Djiran*

Varian watches the surface of the dirty water with a mixture of curiousity and revulsion as the body of the doppleganger is thrown into it.

He carefully takes a few steps onto the walkways. "Let's try and get through this room in a dry fashion, shall we? I don't know if even my magic could get my clothes clean after getting into contact with that stuff..."

----------


## Cavir

Keston bites lightly on his lower lip. "There are three magic auras in there not counting Kuln. Shifting. Can't lock it down. We could go around the outside of the room or use Kurnos' idea to go through the wall. I can cast Invisibility Purge but I'd prefer to save it for now. Let's make use of the Silence stone before it fades and make a hole Kurnos? I'll keep an eye on the auras." 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

It is moving around too much to get schools of magic I take it?

----------


## DrK

*Kurnos*

Kurnos nods at Keston and waits for the slience stone to take effect. Then he gestures at the wooden walls and pats Primus on the back sending the massive dog slamming into the walls within the silence zone. He adds his own weight as well as they seek to smash a path through without heading out over the filthy water. 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show



Full essentia to sphynx claws and Strength checks to break stuff
-Kurnos assist (1d20+7)[*15*] to assist
- Primus to smash (1d20+13)[*24*]

----------


## razorback

Kuln watches as the massive hounds tear into the wall, waiting patiently.

----------


## Battlemage

*Varian El'Djiran*

Noticing that the rest of the group prefers a different apporach, Varian abandons his tentative steps onto the planks, and retreats back into the room. He curiously observes Kurnos and his hounds, as always impressed by their ferocity.

----------


## Dienekes

Wat quietly gives encouragement to the dogs.

----------


## Ghostfoot

Kurnos and his massive hound start smashing at the masonry wall, dust and stone chips flying even as the cover of silence masks the activity.

*Spoiler: smashing info*
Show

Wall is 'superior masonry' so DC35 to Break but only hardness 8 to damage/ attack. Will presumably take a few rounds to smash through.


As the demolition begins, Kurnos sense the magical auras in the room shift suddenly. On the far side of the room, Kuln is alerted by a soft rustling of air currents moments before a blistering sequence of assaults by the very air itself batters him!

*Spoiler: attack rolls*
Show

Attack (1d20+12)[28] vs flat-footed (no Dex); damage (2d6+4)[12]
Attack (1d20+12)[19] vs flat-footed (no Dex); damage (2d6+4)[13]
Attack (1d20+12)[17] vs flat-footed (no Dex); damage (2d6+4)[10]

*Spoiler: Map*
Show




*=> Party*

----------


## razorback

Kuln, taken off-guard by the attack, cries out in pain as he utters something in gnomish.
Battered and bruised, he knows he can't take another hidden attack.  Disappearing before everyone's eyes, he hiddenly rushes forward along the planks, hoping whatever it is that attacks him can't target him again.


*Spoiler*
Show


AC ~20; Current ~ 21/25 if they are giants
HP ~ 60; Current ~ 12
AP ~ 8 ; Current ~ 8

Swift Action 
Activate Cloak of Deception
*Spoiler*
Show

When you initiate this maneuver, you turn invisible, as the greater invisibility spell (PH 245). You remain invisible until the end of your current turn.

This maneuver is a supernatural ability.


Full-round action
Move along the planks to at least beyond Kurnos and his puppies.
Balance vs DC 12
(1d20+11)[*31*]




Effects ~
+1 racial bonus on attack rolls against kobolds and goblinoids
+4 dodge vs giants
Child of Shadows Stance = If you move at least 10 feet during your turn, you gain concealment against all melee and ranged attacks until the start of your next turn.
Sapphire Nightmare Blade = O
Cloak of Deception = x
Shadow Jaunt = X
Wolf Fang Strike = O
Knowledge Devotion check = +x insight bonus on attack rolls and damage rolls.

----------


## DrK

*Kurnos*

The druid looks up from the destruction of the walls as Kuln cries out. Seeing blood and his friend under attack Kurnos mutters druidic words pulling magic into himself as he and the masssive horse hound sprout long barbed thorns as he readies for whatever invisble attacker is there. With Primus (and his nose) by him he waits at the end of the planks for the new foe.


*Spoiler: Kurnos*
Show



Cast Thornskin
-+1d6 piercing damage on attacks. If hit the attacker takes 5 piercing damage

Kurnos
hps 53/53
Saves 9/8/8 (+2 vs evil, +2 vs disease)
AC 20/22 vs evil (6 arm, 2 dex, 2 NA, 2 vs evil)

Secundus
Hps 49/ 49
Saves 9/8/5 Evasion, +2 vs evil
AC 23 (Arm 3, Dex 3, Nat 7) +2 vs Evil +2 wyrm belt = 25/27

Primus
Hps 85/85
Saves 11/9/6
AC 23 (Arm 3, dex 3, nat 8, sz -1) +2 vs evil +2 wyrm = 25/27

DR 2/ magic

Incarnum
1E Wormtail belt (+2 NA, +1/E)
3E Sphynx Claws (+E on Str check, Claws +E, 1d8+E)
0E Lamusu Mantle (+2 saves/deflect vs evil)
1E Dread Carapace (Power attack Bite -1/+2 per E)
0E Astral Vambrace (DR 2+2*E/magic)
0E Strong Heart Vest (DR 1+1*E for ability damage)

Kurnos Effects:
Longstrider, Primal Hunter, Primal instinct, "Uncanny dodge"

----------


## Cavir

Keston senses the magic moving and sees Kuln reacting to an attack. Keston quickly flicks the silence stone into the back of a cell. *"Damned beast. Show yourself."* He casts a spell with no immediate effect.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Invisibility Purge. 30' radius, 6 minutes.

----------


## Battlemage

*Varian El'Djiran*

Noticing the commotion, Varian conjures armor of force around his body.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


*Varian:*
HP 42/42
AC 17
Saves: +13/+12/+15
DR 1 vs bludgeoning/slashing
Active spells: Mage Armor


Standard action: Varian casts Mage Armor.

----------


## Dienekes

"Damn ambush," Wat mutters. Unable to see whatever is attacking them he takes a deep breath of the air.

*Spoiler*
Show


Swift action to enter Hunter's Sense and gain Scent.

Readies an attack if anyone gets within reach.

----------


## Togo

Jascan looks scared by a foe he can not see.  His response is a now-familiar mix of magic and song, managing the performer's trick of playing and singing simultaneously, while at the same time casting a spell, weaving the spell into the music.  Rather than dropping back, he sticks as close to his allies as he dares.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Cast _haste_, centered on the lower right corner of J10.
Start inspire courage as a move action (move action due to harmonise)
Activate badge of valour to boost the bardsong as a swift action

Effects:

+3 to hit (+2 morale +1 untyped from haste)
+2 to damage (morale)
+1 to AC (dodge)
+1 to reflex saves (dodge)
+2 to fear saves
+2 to the next save made against charm or fear (stacks with above)
An extra attack at full BAB when full attacking

oh, and +3 to charisma checks (e.g. turn undead) and charisma-based skill checks, not that that's likely to help.

----------


## Ghostfoot

Battered and bloodied Kuln disappears from sight it a swirl of shadows. Nimbly darting across the slippery, rickety, narrow planks above the dismal water he hustles back towards the group, reappearing back with the group as his brief effect fades.

Keston discards the _silence_ effect and casts a spell, as does Varian. The forces of nature enshroud the druid Kurnos and his hounds as he too casts a spell and razor-sharp thorns magically sprout from their bodies. 

Wat slips into a battle stance, ready to retaliate as at the rear Jascan starts a battle hymn and his magic courses through everybody causing time to slow as your reactions speed up.

There is a soft, sinister, rustle of air as you sense whatever is out there shifting closer, sibilant sounds whispering about the chamber from multiple sources. With little warning the barrage begins again, blows raining down on Kuln and also against the massive dog Primus. There is a hiss of air as the hounds sharp thorns extract punishment against his attacker, snagging and piercing the assailant for *5* damage.

*Spoiler: Info & rolls*
Show

Attack (1d20+14)[34] vs Kuln flat-footed (no Dex); damage (2d6+4)[11]
Crit? (1d20+14)[33] vs Kuln flat-footed (no Dex); damage (2d6+4)[11]
*-> @razorback*, I'll let you roll for Kuln's _child of shadows_ concealment vs this attack yourself

Attack (1d20+14)[21] vs Primus flat-footed (no Dex); damage (2d6+4)[9] (less DR)

Those with scent (Wat, dogs, anyone else?) can pinpoint strange unseen creatures at K8 & J10. Kuln has been attacked from K7. Each is elevated 5ft high off the ground.

Wat may roll his readied attack (for this round) and still act normally this coming round.

Invisibility purge does not reveal anything.

Jascan recognises the whispering sibilant sounds as the nonhuman language Auran. The utterings themselves are murderous incitements supplemented by curses as one of the creatures is injured by the _thornskin_ spell.


*Spoiler: Map*
Show



DC12 Balance to move across planks (+5 if at full speed)


*=> Party*

----------


## Cavir

"Quick, fall back into the hallway. Make room for the others. We need to limit where they can hit us from. Kuln, to me if you need healing." Keston falls back while grabbing a scroll of Web from his backpack.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Move to N12

----------


## Togo

Jascan rushes back to the corridor, where presses his back against the wall.  Breathing hard, he pulls out a wand.  A thin foot length of entwined thorn brambles singed to the colour of white ash.  

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show


Move to O11 
Ready an action to cast _Heartfire_ (SpC) on the creature the next time it attacks someone.  Fort DC 13 for half damage.


*Spoiler: Continuous effects for allies*
Show


Effects:

+3 to hit (+2 morale +1 untyped from haste)
+2 to damage (morale)
+1 to AC (dodge)
+1 to reflex saves (dodge)
+2 to fear saves
+2 to the next save made against charm or fear (stacks with above)
An extra attack at full BAB when full attacking

oh, and +3 to charisma checks (e.g. turn undead) and charisma-based skill checks, not that that's likely to help.

----------


## Battlemage

*Varian El'Djiran*

_If I can't tell where they are, I'm just going to have to throw a wide net,_ Varian thinks, as he conjures a cloud of sparkling golden dust. It covers the area next to Kuln and Wat. If space has opened up, he moves back into the hallway.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Varian:
Current HP: 42/42
Current AC: 18
Current Saves: +13/+13/+15
DR 1 vs bludgeoning/slashing
Active spells: Mage Armor, Haste
Active effects: Boosted Inspire Courage


Standard action: Varian casts Glitterdust on the intersection I,J/7,8. Will save vs the blind at DC 18.
Move action: If there is space, he moves back into the hallway. If not, he stays put.

----------


## Ghostfoot

Varian casts another spell and a great cloud of shimmering dust _poofs_ into the air, settling down to coat the floor and the surface of the water. It also settles onto two floating forms - amorphous shifting cloud-like swirls with constantly changing features and appendages with which they lash out.

*Spoiler: Knowledge check*
Show

Planes check DC?

Keston (1d20+10)[17] Fail.

They're elemental type, but otherwise unidentifiable.

----------


## Dienekes

Wat sniffed the air, and hissed "I have one." And thrust high with his spear. He smiles as Varian reveals the creatures and bashes it with his shield.

*Spoiler*
Show


Readied attack.
Attack: (1d20+9)[*16*]
50% miss chance: (1d100)[*15*]
Damage: (1d8+3)[*10*]

Shield Slam attack
Attack: (1d20+9)[*21*]
Damage: (1d8+3)[*5*]
Fortitude saving throw DC 16 or becomes Dazed. 



AC: 21
HP: 49/56
Fort: 8
Ref: 7
Will: 3

----------


## DrK

Primus howls as blood runs down his flank as an unseen force tears at him. With his nose twitching he lashes out wildly at the scent of the attacker, Kurnos snarling joins in with wild swipes of his Sphynx claws. "They are invsible, have care" he calls to his friends as with a severe face behind his white mash he hacks and chops at them, pushing more incarnmum energy to the powerful glowing bracers to ward off blows. 


*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Kurnos attack J10
(1d20+11)[*30*] dam (1d8+8)[*14*] + (1d6)[*3*] thorns miss (01-50) (1d100)[*72*]
(1d20+11)[*14*] dam (1d8+8)[*11*] + (1d6)[*3*] thorns miss (01-50) (1d100)[*19*]

Primus attack J10
(1d20+14)[*27*] dam (1d8+17)[*23*] + (1d6)[*1*] thorns miss (01-50) (1d100)[*68*]
(1d20+16)[*35*] dam (2d6+13)[*23*] + (1d6)[*3*] thorns miss (01-50) (1d100)[*48*]
(1d20+16)[*25*] dam (2d6+13)[*20*] + (1d6)[*1*] thorns miss (01-50) (1d100)[*56*]

Swift: Shuffle incarnum

Kurnos
hps 53/53
Saves 9/8/8 (+2 vs evil, +2 vs disease)
AC 20/22 vs evil (6 arm, 2 dex, 2 NA, 2 vs evil)

Secundus
Hps 49/ 49
Saves 9/8/5 Evasion, +2 vs evil
AC 23 (Arm 3, Dex 3, Nat 7) +2 vs Evil +2 wyrm belt = 25/27

Primus
Hps 74/85
Saves 11/9/6
AC 23 (Arm 3, dex 3, nat 8, sz -1) +2 vs evil +2 wyrm = 25/27

DR 6/ magic

Incarnum
1E Wormtail belt (+2 NA, +1/E)
1E Sphynx Claws (+E on Str check, Claws +E, 1d8+E)
0E Lamusu Mantle (+2 saves/deflect vs evil)
1E Dread Carapace (Power attack Bite -1/+2 per E)
2E Astral Vambrace (DR 2+2*E/magic)
0E Strong Heart Vest (DR 1+1*E for ability damage)

Kurnos Effects:
Longstrider, Primal Hunter, Primal instinct, "Uncanny dodge", Thornskin (5 damage to attackers)

----------


## Ghostfoot

Kuln crashes against the wall, crumpling in a heap at the base after the brutal attack. Keston grabs for a scroll and Jascan, still singing, pulls forth a wand. Both move back to clear some space.

Varian's spell reveals two of the three foes. Even with the success of his casting, as he ducks back away from the looming thing it lashes out at him striking for *7* damage. Wat bashes it straight back with his shield as it does, hitting for *5* damage.

Kurnos lashes out with his magical claws at the still invisible foe looming over him. He strikes for *17* damage. Primus surges up grabbing the thing in his jaws mauling and tearing at it for *24* & *21* damage before tossing the still-invisible pieces of his slain foe to splash into the rank water below.

The two remaining attackers, visible now such that they are, seem unfazed by the swift death of one of their number. They swirl about above Watnir raining blows down upon him. He wards off one but can't block them all and is struck for *8*, *13* & *11* damage. Even as Wat is attacked Jascan casts a spell and a flicker of red fire bursts around one of the creatures. The flames limn it, burning for *1* fire damage.

*Spoiler: rolls & info*
Show

Varian cast defensively (1d20+10)[22] vs DC17

AoO vs Varian Slam (1d20+10)[22] damage (2d6+4)[8] less DR

Fort save DC16 vs Wat daze bash (1d20+4)[22]

Fort DC13 vs Jascan heartfire (1d20+4)[8]
fire damage (1d4)[1]

vs Wat:
Slam (1d20+10)[24] damage (2d6+4)[8]
Slam (1d20+10)[22] damage (2d6+4)[13]

Slam (1d20+10)[18] damage (2d6+4)[7]
Slam (1d20+10)[28] damage (2d6+4)[11]

*Spoiler: Map*
Show



DC12 Balance to move across planks (+5 if at full speed)

*=> Party*

----------


## DrK

*Kurnos*

Kurnos grins a savage grin as he feels claws tearing into something solid before splashing into the water in pieces as Primus savages it. Seeing more close by Kurnos gestures, and Primus leaps over Wat towards the nearest one, Kurnos remains still, but alert, not trusting to the slippery beams over the water.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show




Primus attack J8
(1d20+14)[*18*] dam (1d8+17)[*21*] + (1d6)[*4*] thorns
(1d20+16)[*24*] dam (2d6+13)[*21*] + (1d6)[*6*] thorns
(1d20+16)[*24*] dam (2d6+13)[*15*] + (1d6)[*3*] thorns


Kurnos
hps 53/53
Saves 9/8/8 (+2 vs evil, +2 vs disease)
AC 20/22 vs evil (6 arm, 2 dex, 2 NA, 2 vs evil)

Secundus
Hps 49/ 49
Saves 9/8/5 Evasion, +2 vs evil
AC 23 (Arm 3, Dex 3, Nat 7) +2 vs Evil +2 wyrm belt = 25/27

Primus
Hps 74/85
Saves 11/9/6
AC 23 (Arm 3, dex 3, nat 8, sz -1) +2 vs evil +2 wyrm = 25/27

DR 6/ magic

Incarnum
1E Wormtail belt (+2 NA, +1/E)
1E Sphynx Claws (+E on Str check, Claws +E, 1d8+E)
0E Lamusu Mantle (+2 saves/deflect vs evil)
1E Dread Carapace (Power attack Bite -1/+2 per E)
2E Astral Vambrace (DR 2+2*E/magic)
0E Strong Heart Vest (DR 1+1*E for ability damage)

Kurnos Effects:
Longstrider, Primal Hunter, Primal instinct, "Uncanny dodge", Thornskin (5 damage to attackers)

----------


## Ghostfoot

Primus lunges forward grabbing another of the things in its jaws for *25* & *27* damage tearing it apart and tossing it aside before swiping at the sole remaining foe for *18* damage.

----------


## Cavir

Keston couldn't see much of the battle but he could see Kurnos was out of melee reach. Mystra had blessed Keston with just the spell for the occasion. He casts the spell, enabling Kurnos' devastating claws to do their work at range.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Cast Blood Wind. Kurnos gets a full attack at range, but still suffers cover or concealment.

----------


## Dienekes

"Good boy," Wat mutters as the dog tears into the enemies that had a moment before attacked him. Taking aim he struck at the last of them.

*Spoiler*
Show


Power Attack 5 Emerald Razor

Attack: (1d20+4)[*9*] Touch attack
Damage: (1d8+8)[*15*]

AC: 21
HP: 17/56
Fort: 8
Ref: 7
Will: 3

----------


## Battlemage

*Varian El'Djiran*

Varian hisses through clenched teeth as the tentacle slams into him. Restoring his focus, he sends two rays of silver-infused fire at the last remaining opponent.


*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Varian:
Current HP: 35/42
Current AC: 18
Current Saves: +13/+13/+15
DR 1 vs bludgeoning/slashing
Active spells: Mage Armor, Haste
Active effects: Boosted Inspire Courage


Full round action: Varian casts Empowered Scorching Ray with Bahamut Meditation at the remaining enemy. -4 for shooting into melee is already included.
*Ranged Touch Attack 1* - (1d20+6)[*19*]
*Fire Damage 1* - (6d6)[*19*]
*Ranged Touch Attack 2* - (1d20+6)[*21*]
*Fire Damage 2* - (6d6)[*17*]
If they are evil (which they seem too mindless to be, but doesn't hurt to try) add *Untyped Damage* - (2d6)[*9*] .

I'm not sure which one is still alive, but if I can avoid an AoO with a 5 foot step, I'll do that. If I need a check to cast defensively:
*Concentration* - (1d20+10)[*14*] DC 17

----------


## Togo

Jascan pauses, not sure what to go against the single opponent screened from him by several bodies...

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Jascan will delay


*Spoiler: Continuous effects for allies*
Show


Effects:

+3 to hit (+2 morale +1 untyped from haste)
+2 to damage (morale)
+1 to AC (dodge)
+1 to reflex saves (dodge)
+2 to fear saves
+2 to the next save made against charm or fear (stacks with above)
*An extra attack at full BAB when full attacking*

oh, and +3 to charisma checks (e.g. turn undead) and charisma-based skill checks, not that that's likely to help.

----------


## Ghostfoot

Rays of silvery fire zap from Varian blasting the final creature for *19* & *21* damage sending it spinning and crashing to the ground.

The room reverts to calm, just the sound of your breath as you recover yourselves and the lapping of foul water as it gently ripples from the fallen bodies.

----------


## Cavir

Keston moves into the water logged room to look at the fallen enemy. That's when he sees Kuln in a collapsed heap around the corner of the door. "Why didn't someone say something!" He immediately begins healing the whisper gnome. "Phew, that was close.I'm sorry I wasn't able to pinpoint those things."

Once he's finished healing most of Kuln's wounds the cleric then takes a look at the dead, hopefully before the spell illuminating them ends. "In terms of spells, I am nearly spent. I suggest we reinforce our progress so far and continue on tomorrow. We have the guard to deal with and Lady Tryssia to escort back to safety. What do you all think?" 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Touch of Healing until he is over half hp (36hp since he was at -9).
Cure Serious Wounds (3d8+7)[*24*]
Heal check to see if there are any signs of other ills  (1d20+9)[*18*]

----------


## Togo

Jscan doesn't reply for a moment or two, still staring at the fallen monster, smouldering with lingering flames.

*Ye- yeah, leaving sounds good.  I'm all for the leaving.  Any plan involving getting out of here, sign me up.*

----------


## Cavir

"No one has to come back. I intend to come back for sure. There is a bigger evil down there. I hope I won't be alone in that undertaking. For now, do we leave holding here to the Guard or depend just on ourselves?"

----------


## DrK

*Kurnos*

Kurnos looks around at the broken beams and the wall that they had partially been destroyed and then a the water still full of waves where the enemies had fallen. His move towards poor Kuln is  cut short as Keston reaches him and restores his health. "A nasty business here. I agree that something more insidious lies beneath this place."

Glancing at the others he nods back to the room with the cells. "If someone waits here with me to share the watch; I and my pets.."  he fondly rubs the necks of both of massive glowing dogs "Can remain here and watch this place overnight whilst the worst hurt can seek healing and rest in more comfortable quarters." He pauses and looks at Kuln and Keston, "Though if someone could fetch a haunch of meat and some food for us we'd be appreciative."

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show



Kurnos
hps 53/53
Saves 9/8/8 (+2 vs evil, +2 vs disease)
AC 20/22 vs evil (6 arm, 2 dex, 2 NA, 2 vs evil)

Secundus
Hps 49/ 49
Saves 9/8/5 Evasion, +2 vs evil
AC 23 (Arm 3, Dex 3, Nat 7) +2 vs Evil +2 wyrm belt = 25/27

Primus
Hps 74/85
Saves 11/9/6
AC 23 (Arm 3, dex 3, nat 8, sz -1) +2 vs evil +2 wyrm = 25/27

DR 6/ magic

Incarnum
1E Wormtail belt (+2 NA, +1/E)
1E Sphynx Claws (+E on Str check, Claws +E, 1d8+E)
0E Lamusu Mantle (+2 saves/deflect vs evil)
1E Dread Carapace (Power attack Bite -1/+2 per E)
2E Astral Vambrace (DR 2+2*E/magic)
0E Strong Heart Vest (DR 1+1*E for ability damage)

Kurnos Effects:
Longstrider, Primal Hunter, Primal instinct, "Uncanny dodge", Thornskin (5 damage to attackers)

----------


## Dienekes

Wat activated his healing belt after the fight. Took a bit of a hit there, got sloppy.

"I have no business needing attending in the city," Wat nodded to Kurnos, before moving to his dogs.  He scratched their backs and smiled. "You two fought very well."

----------


## razorback

Groggily, Kuln sits up as Keston heals him.  "What in the Nine Hells hit me?" he asks as he looks around and realizes some time has passed and couldn't recall getting back to this side of he room.

*Spoiler*
Show


AC ~20; Current ~ 21/25 if they are giants
HP ~ 60; Current ~ 54
AP ~ 8 ; Current ~ 4

Refresh maneuvers while healing.

Effects ~
+1 racial bonus on attack rolls against kobolds and goblinoids
+4 dodge vs giants
Child of Shadows Stance = If you move at least 10 feet during your turn, you gain concealment against all melee and ranged attacks until the start of your next turn.
Sapphire Nightmare Blade = O
Cloak of Deception = O
Shadow Jaunt = O
Wolf Fang Strike = O
Knowledge Devotion check = +x insight bonus on attack rolls and damage rolls.

----------


## Cavir

"I don't know what those were. Murderous, and invisible in such a way that ignored my spell to purge that."

"Shall the rest of us escort Lady Tryssia to Delfin to keep her safe for now then come back with food and prepare for tomorrow's descent?" 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

What is everyone's hp status? Let's fully heal up before digging deeper. Keston is at 17/30hp.
Have 1 spell slot each for levels 1-3 plus 4 Cure Minors. Also have a wand with 49 charges of lesser vigor.

----------


## Battlemage

*Varian El'Djiran*

Varian looks at the recovering Kuln with relief.  

"That was a close call. I also wonder what these floating things were. Hidden from sight in a special way. Maybe it wasn't even traditional magic. Interesting..." The spellscale is interrupted by a long yawn. 

"I'd be quite thankful about a good night's sleep myself. My time in the cells was not as restful as I would have liked."

Looking back toward the dirty waters and crumbling planks, he adds: "We'll be back for sure though!"

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Varian is at 35/42 HP. He regains 7 HP from natural healing during the night, so he won't need any additional help.

----------


## DrK

*Kurnos*

Kurnos looks at the others and nods, "Enjoy a rest my friends. I shall wait here with my hounds. If someone could have some meat delivered for my loyal companions then we would be appreciative." Looking about he grabs some of the rags and cloths from the cells to make a suitable "next" for himself and the dogs. WIth a curt "Guard" he nods to both of the dogs who begin to pad about the room and the adjoining cells sniffing out for anything dangerous or untoward.

----------


## Togo

Jascan nods.  *I'll head back with the lady, to get her into some familiar surroundings.* he says, a vague sweep of his arm taking in areas above ground with a side order of fresh air and beds not made of granite paving.  *But we'll be back in the morning.* 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Jascan is unhurt, but very low on spells and effects

----------


## razorback

"Kurnos, though you and your hounds are formidable, I would feel better if you had some company."

----------


## Dienekes

Wat sits down across from Kurnos. "Fierce dogs, where did you get them? We have none so big where I'm from."

----------


## DrK

> Wat sits down across from Kurnos. "Fierce dogs, where did you get them? We have none so big where I'm from."


Kurnos looks at Wat with a slow nod. "Yes my new found friend. They are impressive, my most loyal companions. I did not find them they found  me in a time of need and we have become friends." He play wrestles with the horse sized Primus and nods back to Wat, "Although this one, this one has been eating too many of the things that have attacked us and has gotten much bigger."

He looks back at Wat, "What brings one of your kind to this City? It cannot be easy being so different here."

----------


## Dienekes

If we could all grow this big from that I may need to change my diet. As to myself, disagreement with the warchief. He did not wish for me to remain in the army. And what is a hobgoblin with no army?

But here is not so bad. Except some people are so rude. Where Im from talking as some of you humans do to a non-slave would result in a death. He shook his head remembering the group of men that got him locked away initially. But what of you? If you excuse my prying. You dont look the type to befriend a group city dwellers.

----------


## Ghostfoot

Kurnos & Wat settle down to guard the place for the rest of the evening. The two hounds make themselves comfortable after the hard days work, stretching their tightly muscles bodies out tongues lolling now that the work of checking & securing the area is complete. Druid & warrior share tales of each others culture and background remaining alert to the environment even as they learn of each others ways.

........................................


Meanwhile Keston, Kuln, Jascan & Varian prepare to resupply. First, you try to coax the insane prisoner Magister Gattel to come with you. This is much harder than you might hope, the man alternately totally compliant then quickly shrieking in terror then happy again. In the end you are forced to secure his arms behind his back and have two of you with him at all times one holding each arm lest he dash away.

You also make to retrieve Lady Tryssia and return her to safety. Perhaps not surprisingly, she is not waiting for you in the stairwell as agreed. Frustrated, you search for a few minutes but find no sign of her. All falls into place several more minutes later though, as you exit the decrepit old warehouse you see the disheveled noblewoman coming down the lane hastily towards you with a small group of town watch hustling ahead. "That's them! They're the ones who saved me! My heroes!" she cries enthusiastically. The guards eye you suspiciously hands on their weapons clearly not comfortable with a situation where a roughed-up noblewoman, an insane Magister and a bunch of adventurers are all found together in a dark alley. "Hold it right there. What's the story, eh?" says one stepping forward, then awkwardly "Magister Gattel, um, is that you?" as he recognises the prominent judge smeared with filth who hoots and relieves himself in front of everybody.

*Spoiler: info*
Show

No, none of the guards or others radiate shapechanging auras  :Small Smile: .
But still, Diplomacy check please to avoid being arrested _yet again_.

----------


## razorback

Kuln trudges along, looking around for the lady as he lets the others manage the magister.  Though healed, he felt exhausted by the whole ordeal and hunting down some noblewoman did nothing to lighten his mood.  After a time, he grumbles something about her probably being some derelict and they should move on.
Outside, as they see her escort, he gives a sigh as he looks at Jascan.  "I'll leave this to you. My foul mood would put us before the gallows."

----------


## Togo

*I'm glad you asked that, sirs, I'm glad you asked.  We found a terrible nest of doppelgangers, you know those shape shifting creatures who take on other people's forms?  Anyway, they had kidnapped the poor Lady Gattel here, sorry, is it Magister or Lady, I'm afraid a dank prison cell is no place for formal introductions and you certainly struck me as refined as any aristocrat...*  

The words spill forth from Jascan, as if there is no end to speech, no shortage of words.  It washes over like a soft wave. 

*...But anyway, we found the poor lady in a cell where these vile, vile beasts had been trying out their disguises.  So we released her from her prison cell, and, well, she took the opportunity to come up here to the fresh air, well the docks air at any rate, but these things are all comparative I suppose. So now that she's free we were going to escort her home, where they must be terribly frantic about her disappearance, but well you simply must come with us, since we'll no doubt be a strange sight otherwise.  And of course there's always the chance that she hasn't been missed and that would be a terrible thing since it suggests that one of these shapeshifting creatures has taken her place posing as her, and in that case who knows who might be put in danger.  But either way we need to get her back to her place immediately, to hot baths and warm beds and some kind of explanation of what has been going on since she went missing.* 

There's no deep breath at this point.  Jascan must have excellent breath control.  

*We've left some stalwart companions to guard their lair in case some of them return, but we wanted to come back out here to make sure she was quite safe, since it would be ultimate in irony to fall victim to a street thief after all that has happened, although I shudder to think what this formidable lady would so to such an imposition, no doubt wither them with some sharp words or similar.  But it is excellent that you fine members of the constabulary have arrived since it makes getting everyone settled and back home so much easier.* 

He pauses, not so much for breath as to give a sweeping bow.

*Unless there is some other location you'd care to call upon first before going home, m'lady?* 

*Spoiler: Skill checks*
Show

Diplomacy check (1d20+15)[*18*]

----------


## Cavir

Keston was angered and empathetic when dealing with the prisoner. Anger on what was done to the man. Empathy for the man himself. He did his best to keep the man focused, to no avail.

He wasn't surprised Lady Tryssia was gone but short of keeping her in a cell there wasn't much choice. Seeing the Lady among the approaching group was a relief, even if he was disappointed that these guards apparently not been sent by the civilar and thus not aware of the situation. He listened to Jascan respond to the guards. He added what he could to assist things along, even if his approach was different. Keston's holy symbol was quite visible. His manner respectful.

"This is Magister Gattel? The man has been gravely tortured and needs more aid than I can offer at the moment. I hope you can understand how appreciative Magister Gattel would be if you could get him to the aid he needs, discreetly. There was a civilar at the prison earlier, I did not catch her name but likely she is still there. She knows the situation and had another magister with her. She gave us leave to come here and deal with the situation. I'm sure they can get Magister Gattel the help he needs while keeping his reputation intact. Would you take the honor of escorting him back please?"  

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Aid Diplomacy (1d20+11)[*27*]

----------


## Battlemage

*Varian El'Djiran*

Having only just rejoined the group, Varian stands back toward the back and keeps silent. As much as he generally enjoyed talking, he wasn't usually very good at talking his way _out_ of things, especially since his scaled appearance sometimes led to unfounded suspicions among the more common races.

Watching Jascan and Keston fill the air with so many words, he murmurs to himself: "I _just_ got out of a cell." He can't help but smile at the irony of possibly getting right back into another one. "At least this one might have less shapechangers. Might..."

----------


## Ghostfoot

After some careful back-and-forth with the wary guardsmen you finally manage to settle the situation. 

The guards escort everyone back to the watch station which is crawling with people, the civilar and her team recovering inside. At the sight of the two rescued notables the Magister is summoned _again_ and surveys the situation dispassionately, clearly considering the implications of having one of his colleagues potentially replaced by a doppleganger. Clerics usher away the mentally broken Magister Gattel and also tend to Lady Tryssia. Given that her household may also potentially be compromised, and her evident discomfort with spending further time either with city watch or with a stuffy sage, the Magister determines that she shall spend some time hidden in the care of the Church of Gond where she is comfortable, at least until matters are sorted out.

Plans, the details of which are withheld from you, are made to send discreet agents through the ranks of city watch, magistrates and into the Lanngolyn household to investigate. They are tasked with flushing out any further shapeshifters and to do so with minimal bloodshed which is clearly not your forte.

Agreement is reached that you and your companions have freedom to continue your investigations. With the city watch focused on the challenging task of cleansing the bureaucracy, police and noble houses without causing undue panic or backlash, they rely on you to hit the nest hard.

So it is that you return to Tarquin's Crooked House to arrange provisions and recover yourselves. Welcome supplies of food and bedding and packaged up and you are able to deliver these safely back for Kurnos & Wat to take the edge off their watch duties. The rest of you are tended to by the grateful gnome Tarquin and his staff, who provide delicious meals and comfortable beds for you all.

Several hours later you all reconvene back at the 'abandoned' warehouse, fully refreshed and ready to press on with the clearing of the shapeshifters hive...

----------


## Cavir

Keston wakes up extra early and gives his daily honoring to Mystra. He feels a new sense of blessing from Her. He chooses his spells and then immediately casts one, more powerful than he had ever cast before. He asks for divine knowledge and awaits the answer.

"What is the most powerful creature we will face today below the warehouse?"

An answer given or not, he gathers the rest of the group and heads to the warehouse.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Cast Divination. Fortunately I already have the incense for one casting (planning for an augury but never used).

Success 0-77  (1d100)[*28*]
If successful, might cause a shopping stop on the way to the warehouse.

----------


## Battlemage

*Varian El'Djiran*

After the recent experiences, Varian enjoys his night in a safe and soft bed to the fullest extent. Adventures and new experiences were his lifeblood, but a little comfort was appreciated as well. The dirt and grime of his stay in the cells had been weighing on him more than he realized, despite his regular magical cleanups. After carefully arranging his clothing and appearance to his usual high standards, he is ready to face the day with renewed vigor.

Reaching the old warehouse, he likes his old self again. "Today we shall root out the evil that lurks here!" he says, to noone in particular. "And maybe find some interesting magic in the process," he added in a quieter voice. 

He looks at the wall where Kurnos' dogs had started their demolition work, before they were interrupted by the invisible attackers. 

"So, I assume we continue where we left off and bring that wall down?"

----------


## Togo

The bed was soft.  Too soft.  His head sank into the pillow and he woke up trying to breathe.  He has vague half-memories of a dream, of music promoters with faces that melted and changed.  

Maybe it wasn't the bed after all.

Jascan heard the distant sound of thunder, the gentle patter of rain. He got up, feeling drawn to the shutters.  The little balcony outside his window was, he had been sternly informed, a mere decoration that would _not_ hold a person's weight.  He'd been warned by his hostess, the downstairs maid, the upstairs maid, a particularly burly footmen, and the boot boy, not to step out onto the balcony, under any circumstances.  

He couldn't wait to try it, if only see if it lived up to its hype.  

The reality was a little disappointing.  The balcony was merely unsafe, a wrought tangle of curling metal, decorated in bronze leaves.  It had lasted many years without falling down, and if it harboured any secret ambition to wrench itself free of the brickwork and send it and its passenger spiraling into the darkness below, it showed no sign.  It was, in addition, uncomfortable to stand on, with the floor merely iron bars, harsh and cold against his bare feet.  

And wet, of course.  

He tilted his face upwards, towards the soft fall of rain.  The wind was just beginning to pick up, and the thunder still distant, but he could taste the charge in the air.  The storm was coming.  Specifically, it was coming for him.  It was seeking him out, not by chance or some malice of nature, but because he had brought it here, deliberately goaded it and lured it here, and it was coming to consume him.  

And he loved that.  Loved that he could taste the danger on his tongue as he opened his mouth to the suddenly heavier rain.  He saw now that his choices had, perhaps, something of a pattern.  He was here, on this no doubt perilous balcony, in a storm in his bare feet, because he wanted it to come for him.  Because you can't always stay safe and can't always run, and sometimes you need to feel.  Feel the danger, feel, the charge building in the air.  There was a glorious freshness to it, and newness, then suddenly, it clicked.  He saw now, what had been holding him back.  He wasn't calling the winds or invoking the rain.  He was the storm.  He was the danger.  All that time keeping himself safe from his own magic, his own passion, his own...  when he should have been glorying in it flowing through him.  

The wind caught the shuttered doors, and swung back shut with a bang, and a softer click as the lock engaged.  He just laughed.  He was trapped, outside in bear feet, on a tower, standing on a wet metal frame that could give way at any moment.  As if on cue, lightning played across the sky.  And he was loving every minute of it.   There was a storm coming?  Let it come.

Tomorrow there would be more danger.  And now, he realised, some of it would be him.

----------


## razorback

Glad to be back at his room, Kuln checks it for and surprises before securing it for the night and laying down, exhausted.
Morning came quickly and he made his downstairs for a bite to eat as he waited for the others.
Once everyone was collected and ready, he cleaned off his mouth and made his way back.
As they approached and Varian spoke, the gnome gave a wistful grin and said "Well, it would be nice if there were a day that something wasn't trying to kill and/or eat me."

----------


## DrK

*Kurnos*

After spending an interesting talking with the hobgoblin Kurnos awakesn refreshed and eager for more exploration. His morning prayers done he feels a stronger connection to nature and grins. Anything they faced today he would savage mightily. He focused on his incarnum as a delicate headpiece appeared on his brow and he could send his thoughts to others, his feet also grew massive and shaggy white furred claws. 

Summoning some natural awareness he took on the primal aspects he enjoyed and readied for the others. As they arrived he grinned and nodded at the wall. "Yes my friend. If we are set to root this nest let us begin, 



*Spoiler: OOC*
Show



Kurnos
hps 60/60
Saves 9/9/10 ( +2 vs disease)
AC 18 vs evil (6 arm, 2 dex) +2 Wormtail = 20

Secundus
Hps 49/ 49
Saves 9/8/5 Evasion,
AC 23 (Arm 3, Dex 3, Nat 7)   +2 wormtail = 25

Primus
Hps 74/85
Saves 11/9/6 Evasion
AC 23 (Arm 3, dex 3, nat 8, sz -1)  +2 worm tail = 25

DR 6/ magic

Incarnum
1E Wormtail belt (+2 NA, +1/E)
2E Urskan Greaves (+5 Cold /E, +1d4 Cold on charge / E)
1E Sphynx Claws [HANDS]/[TOTEM] (+E on Str check, Claws +E, 1d8+E, Pounce)
0E Shedu Crown [CROWN] (+E to mind affecting, Telepathy 100ft)
2E Astral Vambrace (DR 2+2*E/magic)
0E Strong Heart Vest (DR 1+1*E for ability damage)

Kurnos Effects:
Longstrider, Primal Hunter, Primal instinct, "Uncanny dodge", 
+10ft Speed, +5 climb/ jump/ swim/ initiative

----------


## Ghostfoot

Keston casts his spell seeking divine insights on the challenges ahead, the powerful spell testing his capabilities.

*Spoiler: the vision*
Show

A vision forms in his mind...an aged sage hunched over his desk poring through an ancient tome. The sage turns and looks at him, silently mouthing an indecipherable word over and over with a rising sense of urgency...with growing clarity the form of another creature appears in myriad kaleidoscope, the image searing into Keston's mind even as the old sage words finally reach him in a whispered scream...

*Spoiler: the answer*
Show



_Illithid!_

----------


## Cavir

Keston's eyes shot open, in shock. Illithid. Mind Flayer. In Waterdeep?  He relaxed, focused, and pondered it. Controlling an organization from below and not daring to show itself. A formidable foe. Mystra has guided him to here and he trusted her. They now had knowledge about what they would face. Praise Mystra!

The cleric went to meet Jascan, Kuln, and Varian.




> As they approached and Varian spoke, the gnome gave a wistful grin and said "Well, it would be nice if there were a day that something wasn't trying to kill and/or eat me."


Keston coughed. "Today is not that day. I prayed and Mystra blessed me with an answer. Into the dark we go, but with some light of knowledge. We face an Illithid. A mind flayer." He tells them what he has heard of them. "If there are any extra preparations you need we can stop along the way but we shouldn't keep them waiting. We can come up with plans to deal with it at the warehouse. I don't know what else is down there."

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Great vision GF!

Mind Flayers
Know (Arcana) (1d20+16)[*21*]  (with Skill Trick)
Bardic Lore (1d20+5)[*22*]

I've got less than 50gp so no extra supplies for me.

----------


## razorback

Kuln audibly groans at Keston's comment.  "And that's... better???  They kill you by eating your brains, if the stories are true.  That sounds even worse..." the gnome continues to grumble for a few more moments under his breath before collecting himself. 

*Spoiler*
Show


AC ~20; Current ~ 21/25 if they are giants
HP ~ 67; Current ~ 67
AP ~ 8 ; Current ~ 8

Kn:Arcana, includes +5 from Collector of Stories
(1d20+10)[*22*]

Effects ~
* Immunities(Ex): You are immune to fear-based effects and spells from undead.
* +1 racial bonus on attack rolls against kobolds and goblinoids
* +4 dodge vs giants
Child of Shadows Stance = If you move at least 10 feet during your turn, you gain concealment against all melee and ranged attacks until the start of your next turn.
Sapphire Nightmare Blade = O
Cloak of Deception = O
Shadow Jaunt = O
Mountain Hammer = O
Knowledge Devotion check = +x insight bonus on attack rolls and damage rolls.

----------


## Togo

Jascan shrugs.  He looks concerned, but perhaps too jitter-happy to take anything too seriously.

*They eat brains, you say?  Well, maybe then they won't be too interested in me...*.

He looks around, watching people prepare. After a few minutes, he brings out his precious rod, and uses it to cast a spell

*Spoiler: Buffs*
Show

Spellcasting - _Mage armour_, extended

AC 16, 44/44 hp

All allies get +4 untyped bonus to charisma checks and to charisma-based skill checks.


*Does anyone else need magical protection?*

----------


## Cavir

Being patient for anyone to make any shopping stops, the group heads back to the warehouse. "Be wary of anyone keeping a lookout from the outside."

They meet up with Wat and Kurnos. Keston asks how they are doing and repeats his news and includes what he recalls of the aberrations. "Fortunately I had already prepared many defensive spells to balance all of your strengths. I don't know what else we'll face down there. I'm ready when you all are."

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

What did our rolls tell us?

----------


## Dienekes

"Oh joy," Wat muttered. "Mindflayers. I feared it would be something easy.

He fiddled with his belt of healing before nodding to the others that he was ready to leave.

*Spoiler*
Show


(2d8)[*8*]
HP: 65/65
AC: 21
AC-FF: 19
AC-T: 13

Fort: 8
Ref: 7
Will: 3

Gonna try and keep all my buffs straight:
+4 untyped bonus to charisma checks and to charisma-based skill checks.

----------


## Battlemage

*Varian El'Djiran*

Varian stands back as Kurnos and his pack eye the wall again. Brute physical force was decidedly not his forte.

"Mindflayers... interesting. I admit I don't know too much about these creatures, but from the little I've heard they do seem to have rather impressive abilities. Let's hope the tales are exaggerated." His tone is a lot more carefree than seems to fit the words.

Following Jascan's example, he likewise protects himself with armor of force.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


*Varian:*
HP 47/47
AC 17
Saves: +14 Fort /+12 Ref /+16 Will
DR 1 vs bludgeoning/slashing
Active spells: Mage Armor
Active effects: +4 to CHA based checks


Standard action: Varian casts Mage Armor.

----------


## razorback

"Yeah, eat them... or use their mind-magic to enslave you... before they get bored of their new 'toy' and then eat your brains.  They usually live in the dark crevices of the world, far underground..." he says as he trails off a bit he ponders the ramifications.  "If one of these monstrosities has moved from the Underdark and is our foe... any and all we meet, including ourselves, would be suspect.  They could dominate a peasant to report our movements.  Any guard or magristrate... or lord... could be under their control.  But, choice do we have? 
 A creature of such macabre power cannot be allowed to continue to run loose upon the world." he says as his jaws clinch.

----------


## Cavir

*Keston*

The inn-sleepers meet up with the warehouse-secret-area-sleepers and news of the mindflayer is shared. Keston continues on sharing with the others. "Walking through the city gave me a chance to think. I recall having heard of Skullport, a city under Waterdeep full of those who operate in their own ways outside of Waterdeep's laws, such as mind flayers. I assumed at first the stairs leading down here would be to a small area, but we could be entering a vast environment with many enemies. We need to keep an eye on each other, in a good way, to watch out for more doppelgangers or mind control effects."   Keston's eyes turn white and gaze to each person and dog present, taking note of their various magical auras "My sight for things magical should help detect... issues. Let's give Wat, Kurnos, and his pack a few minutes to eat then go explore the dark? Anything happen while we were gone?"

----------


## Togo

Jascan is tuning his guitar.  It looks, crudely modified.  He is looking at the wall, a far away look in his eye as he focuses on hearing what his fingers are doing.  As if he's gazing at some far horizon that only he can see.

*I got trapped in a thunderstorm.  Got wet.  I think it was waiting for me.*

He gives the tuning knob a final twist, and then happy with the outcome, switches to the next string.  

*I'm kinda ducking obligations back home, being here, and, well, maybe some of them came to find me.*  

The string gives a sour note, and he screws up his face.

*But I think I understand things a little better now. * 

He sighs and glares down at the strings.  

*Although why I decided to add another, thicker bass string, in the rain...*

A quick chord, and the sound comes back, louder, more rumbly, building before dying away.  He gives a quick grin and then looks up.

*Sorry, just going from an Open G to a dropped D.   Probably better for monster hunting.  You may notice some changes in my tactics, second rank rather than rear, more scaling power ballads and fewer arpeggios.  Nothing to worry about.   Oh and I packed more food, just in case we get stuck down here.*

----------


## Ghostfoot

You gather back together in the sodden warehouse in bustling Waterdeep. After your evening of investigation, rest, preparation and/or guard work you update each other and prepare for your next steps....

*Spoiler: ready when you are*
Show

----------


## Togo

Jascan sigh as he surveys the brackish water.  It seems wrong to be using magic this soon. He tries to picture himself deep below, in some hellish underground city, without the precious magic he was about to use to keep himself dry.

This is replace with an image of what he would look like if he'd been travelling for hours while soaking wet.  Ugh!

He squares his shoulders, invokes an enchantment, and then walks out on the narrow walkways, being careful to keep his balance.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Cast Balancing Lorecall.  (duration 8 mins)

Move carefully to D15


*Spoiler: Buffs*
Show

The party has +4 to charisma checks, and charisma based skill checks. 

Jascan has 
mage armour (duration 12 hours)
Balancing lorecall (duration 8 mins) (balance at +19)

AC 16
HP 44/44

----------


## Cavir

Keston peers into the plank spanned room with white eyes, looking for any signs of magic that may signify the room having reinforcements from the day before. "Not much room around the corner right? Better for 2-3 to cross and open the door before the rest of us cross? I would not be surprised for them to have laid traps along the way."

After a few others cross he makes his way carefully across the planks to the door on the side. 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Take 10 on Balance for a 16

----------


## Dienekes

"Agreed," Wat said to Keston. "I'll go with you two." He follows the others, keeping his shield high as he steps as light as he could across the planks. 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

 Take 10 on Balance for 19. If the door has some sort of window, he will attempt to stay low and away from it. 
Hide if necessary: (1d20+2)[*11*]
Move to F15



*Spoiler: Buffs*
Show

HP: 65/65
AC: 21
AC-FF: 19
AC-T: 13

Fort: 8
Ref: 7
Will: 3

Gonna try and keep all my buffs straight:
+4 untyped bonus to charisma checks and to charisma-based skill checks.

----------


## razorback

As the group moves up, Kuln feels his tension ratcheting up.  As they enter the room and sees the pooled water, his apprehension raises further.  "Uhm... yeah, go ahead. 
 I'll follow shortly."

*Spoiler*
Show


AC ~20; Current ~ 21/25 if they are giants
HP ~ 67; Current ~ 67
AP ~ 8 ; Current ~ 8


Effects ~
+1 racial bonus on attack rolls against kobolds and goblinoids
+4 dodge vs giants
Child of Shadows Stance = If you move at least 10 feet during your turn, you gain concealment against all melee and ranged attacks until the start of your next turn.
Sapphire Nightmare Blade = O
Emerald Razor = -
Cloak of Deception = O
Shadow Jaunt = O
Mountain Hammer = O
Wolf Fang Strike = -
Knowledge Devotion check = +x insight bonus on attack rolls and damage rolls.

----------


## Ghostfoot

JJascan steps out into the grim room and across the treacherous planks. It seems okay, he's quite capable of keeping his balance, just don't get distracted by the hazardous pool below.....until - _<crack!>_ there is a telling creak, crack and snap in the support post ahead. It's been rigged to give way!

With a couple of deft leaps Jascan jumps across the falling planks, dances across the surface of the water itself and up to stable footing, avoiding the trap. Careful inspection reveals that a couple of the supporting posts have been rigged but that a safe way exists to navigate the raised planks while avoiding the compromised areas.

Eventually, carefully, the whole party makes it's way safely across the raised walkways to gather near the sturdy-looking iron bound wooden door.

*Spoiler: info*
Show

~F10 and ~E12 are trapped.

I'm gonna rule that Jascan's amazing balance + Balancing Lorecall let's him have a Ref save to avoid this trap:

Jascan Ref (1d20+8)[28] = win

Party is now gathered either at the F15 door, or back at B6 since you can't all fit.

----------


## DrK

*Kurnos*

Carefully and slowly following Jascan Kurnos looks at the ironbound door, "Interesting, a room full of deadly beams and invivsible monsters and then a mysterious iron bound door." He looks back to the party "Maybe some more versed in such things could try and get it open for us"

----------


## Battlemage

*Varian El'Djiran*

Varian moves very slowly and deliberately across the planks. He liked his clothes and did not relish the idea of sullying them with whatever filth pooled beneath their feet. He gives Jascan an appreciative look for finding and avoiding the trap. "You move well."

Studying the heavy wooden door with a skeptical expression on his scaled features, he turns to Kuln: "Do you think you can do something with this?"

----------


## razorback

Hearing Varian, Kuln tenses for a moment before disappearing in a cloud of smoke, only to appear next to him.  Looking at the lock, he pulls out his tools and goes to work.  "Might want to take a step back, just in case."


*Spoiler*
Show


Use Shadow Jaunt

Search
(1d20+14)[*30*]
Disable Device if trap found
(1d20+15)[*29*]
Pick Lock
(1d20+7)[*19*]

Also, if successful and he can hangback for 5 minutes, he'll regain it.

----------


## Ghostfoot

Kuln spends some moments inspecting the door, mindful of more tricks and traps that may be present in the sodden warehouse. Eventually he steps back, satisfied that there is nothing deceitful about the door.

After waiting a few minutes more, Kurnos opens the door revelaing a large chamber.

The room is empty aside from two holes in the floor. One is a jagged rip where the floor appears to have fallen away. The other a perfectly square shaft leading down. A wooden platform with a large lever rests about a foot down in the shaft .

*Spoiler: Map*
Show

----------


## razorback

Scanning the room before entering, Kuln walks in with hesitation.  Making his way to the square shaft, he looks down before calling back to the others in a low voice.  "Well, it looks like our decent into hell begins now." as he give the shaft a look before making his way down.

*Spoiler*
Show


Spot
(1d20+21)[*32*]

Listen
(1d20+14)[*28*]

Search the shaft
(1d20+14)[*32*]

Move silently down
(1d20+19)[*27*]

----------


## Togo

Jascan moves in, and glares at the wooden platform before reluctantly stepping onto it.  

*Well, this looks safe.* he comments gloomily.  * And it's going to be quite a squeeze if we all want to get on board at once.* 

He peers down into the rip in the floor, trying to see if there's a safer way down.

----------


## Cavir

As the others move into the room, Keston carefully moves across the last of the planks and joins them. "What about the hole in the floor? Could be more discrete then announcing ourselves at the bottom of the elevator."

----------


## Ghostfoot

Peering into the rip in the floor it looks to Jascan like collapsed section of the floor has given way to a dark pool of stagnant water trapped under the floorboards of this room.

----------


## Togo

Jascan thinks for a moment.

*More discreet, sure.  But it looks like we'd have to swim it.  And we're hear to work out what's going on, right?  I doubt they've been going through that water every day, so the route they took must be down the elevator.  But we could check it out, see if there is anything down there.  Hostile, valuable, or just useful to know...*

With a casual wave, he conjures a circle of four spinning lights, and then sends them down into the water.  Peering in after them, he tries to make out any distinct shapes in the murk.

----------


## Battlemage

*Varian El'Djiran*

Varian looks through the rip in the floor for a bit, before he joins the others that are standing on the lift platform. 

"If someone wants to take the more subtle route and scout the area, I don't see the harm. I myself don't favor a dip into that filth below though." His scaled face shows slight disgust at the thought.

----------


## Cavir

Keston nods ok, then motions to the elevator. "I'll join the first group down."

----------


## razorback

Hand on the lever, Kuln looks around at the others.  "Alright, who else is joining us?" 

*Spoiler*
Show

Once everyone who can fit on the elevator is aboard who wants to go, Kuln pulls the lever to lower the platform down.

----------


## Ghostfoot

Jascan conjures forth lights that dance and bob into the collapsed cavity below. The dark area is illuminated bit by bit, revealing simply a mundane area of trapped stagnant water under the floorboards a few feet deep. It looks muddy and slimy and not very promising. The is no way forward evident this way.

Meanwhile Kuln and Keston get ready on the platform to descend below.

*Spoiler: elevating*
Show

Okay so Kuln & Keston will go first. Room for two more people, or more if you 'squeeze'.

How about everyone except Kurnos & his dogs goes down together? Kurnos has to stay within 30ft (?) of each dog to keep his shared incarnum up, so they'll have to go as a group.

----------


## DrK

*Kurnos*

Kurnos looks at the elavator and pops a foot onto the wooden platform. "My hounds and I are robust my friend. Are you sure you don't want us to go down ahead of the others?" He pauses and looks, "Or I could fly down and look ahead, I can take the form of a bird or bat and investigate before we drop ourselves into danger."


*Spoiler: Kurnos*
Show


Kurnos
hps 60/60
Saves 9/9/10 ( +2 vs disease)
AC 18 vs evil (6 arm, 2 dex) +2 Wormtail = 20

Secundus
Hps 49/ 49
Saves 9/8/5 Evasion,
AC 23 (Arm 3, Dex 3, Nat 7) +2 wormtail = 25

Primus
Hps 74/85
Saves 11/9/6 Evasion
AC 23 (Arm 3, dex 3, nat 8, sz -1) +2 worm tail = 25

DR 6/ magic

Incarnum
1E Wormtail belt (+2 NA, +1/E)
2E Urskan Greaves (+5 Cold /E, +1d4 Cold on charge / E)
1E Sphynx Claws [HANDS]/[TOTEM] (+E on Str check, Claws +E, 1d8+E, Pounce)
0E Shedu Crown [CROWN] (+E to mind affecting, Telepathy 100ft)
2E Astral Vambrace (DR 2+2*E/magic)
0E Strong Heart Vest (DR 1+1*E for ability damage)

Kurnos Effects:
Longstrider, Primal Hunter, Primal instinct, "Uncanny dodge",
+10ft Speed, +5 climb/ jump/ swim/ initiative

----------


## razorback

Considering his last misadventure, Kuln nods as he steps off, as he reaches up and gives Primus and Secondus each a  scratch behind the ear.  "Be careful, pups." he says quietly to each.

----------


## Togo

Jascan squishes further into the corner of the platform, to make room. 

*I'm thinking I'll go down with the first load in case what we find is not hostile...*

----------


## Battlemage

*Varian El'Djiran*

Varian steps off the platform to make room for Kurnos and his pack. 

"I'm fine with the second shift."

----------


## Cavir

Keston squeezes onto the lift.

----------


## Dienekes

Wat gives the dogs a gentle scratch as they get on the lift, before he steps back and waits for the second trip.

----------


## Ghostfoot

There is a soft click as you pull the level and the platform starts to descend. The ride down the shaft is surprisingly smooth, the mechanism clearly well-maintained. The journey is not too deep, maybe 60ft or so, and soon the shaft opens out into a large, cold, dimly-illuminated chamber.

The chamber is filled with water, the platform halting its descent as it reaches the level of a stone walkway that rises 10ft  above the water level. A metal ladder is affixed to the side of the walkway where the platform rests, and the ladder extends down to the water level.

The stone walkway leads to a single rusted iron door in the south wall. A torch burns in a sconce next to this door, dimly illuminating most of the room with a soft blue magical light.

*Spoiler: Map*
Show



3 Medium-sized creatures can safely stand on the stone walkway. More if you 'squeeze' (I hate it when they draw the maps across half-squares like this  :Small Annoyed: ).

4 Medium-sized creatures or 1 Large-sized creature can safely stand on the elevator. More if you 'squeeze' as you are presently.

The group in the chamber above can see the group below (vision is restricted w/r/t the wider chamber).

----------


## DrK

*Kurnos*

THe druid pauses and looks around cautiously. Looking at the stone walkway he approaches the stone walkway and the massive iron door. He whistles softly, the hounds following behind him as he reaches out to push the door open and clear some space for the rest of the others so they can send the lify back up to top to collect the others. "Foreboding this place. I sense nothing but trouble will come from being down here. But if we find the shapeshifters we can slaughter them all." 



*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Spot (1d20+9)[*20*]
Listen (1d20+6)[*22*]
 -- Scent from the dogs

Kurnos
hps 60/60
Saves 9/9/10 ( +2 vs disease)
AC 18 vs evil (6 arm, 2 dex) +2 Wormtail = 20

Secundus
Hps 49/ 49
Saves 9/8/5 Evasion,
AC 23 (Arm 3, Dex 3, Nat 7) +2 wormtail = 25

Primus
Hps 74/85
Saves 11/9/6 Evasion
AC 23 (Arm 3, dex 3, nat 8, sz -1) +2 worm tail = 25

DR 6/ magic

Incarnum
1E Wormtail belt (+2 NA, +1/E)
2E Urskan Greaves (+5 Cold /E, +1d4 Cold on charge / E)
1E Sphynx Claws [HANDS]/[TOTEM] (+E on Str check, Claws +E, 1d8+E, Pounce)
0E Shedu Crown [CROWN] (+E to mind affecting, Telepathy 100ft)
2E Astral Vambrace (DR 2+2*E/magic)
0E Strong Heart Vest (DR 1+1*E for ability damage)

Kurnos Effects:
Longstrider, Primal Hunter, Primal instinct, "Uncanny dodge",
+10ft Speed, +5 climb/ jump/ swim/ initiative

----------


## Togo

Jascan cautiously steps off the lift.  

*Well, this doesn't look dangerous at all....* he says, staring suspiciously at the water

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show



Move to I15


*Spoiler: Buffs*
Show

The party has 
+4 to charisma checks, and charisma based skill checks.

Jascan has
mage armour (duration 12 hours)

AC 16
HP 44/44

----------


## Cavir

"Can the dogs tell by scent the path that gets used the most?" 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

The lever is on the platform with us right? Meaning we'll have to send the platform back up?

----------


## Battlemage

*Varian El'Djiran*

Varian peers down from above, studying the group's surroundings while he waits for the platform to return.

----------


## Cavir

"I'll go get the others." Once the lift is clear of everyone but himself he pulls the level to go back up and bring the rest down asap, hoping for a plan once he returns.

----------


## Dienekes

Thank you, Keston, Wat says as he steps onto the lift. 

When they reach the bottom, the hobgoblin looks around the room and grunts. I dont suppose anyones tested what happens when the water is disturbed?

----------


## Togo

Jascan shakes his head, then thinks for a moment. Catching the hobgoblin's eye, he makes a pushing gesture at Keston's back, and then raises his hands in a questioning shrug.

----------


## Dienekes

_Did he mean for me to push him in?_ Wat shook his head to Jascan, with a small smile. Taking out his trident, he pushed the buttspike into the water and stirred it, to see if anything horrible happened.

----------


## razorback

Kuln whispers down to the others "Send the lift back up."

----------


## Ghostfoot

Jascan waits with Kurnos and his hounds while Keston takes the elevator back up to retrieve the remainder of the large group. It's an awkward wait, perching on the narrow stone walkway with a dog the size of a small pony, trying to avoid being jostled into the water below.

A minute or so later the platform descends with Keston, Varian, Kuln & Watnir all ready to go. Without any room to move off the elevator they stay where they are. The room remains and silent, the only sound the occassional dripping of condensation in the damp environment and the panting of the canines.

Watnir reaches down with his military trident to stir the water below. Ripples radiate across the murky surface, lapping softly at the stone walls. Only at the last moment does he notice a foreign shape surging in the water just below him as a long barbed tentacle covered with suckers lashes out at him from below the waterline. It slaps against his shield but sticks for only a second as he manages to shake himself free from the attack.

*Spoiler: rolls & info*
Show

well you will poke the hornets nest!

enemy hide (1d20+14)[33]
spot:
Keston (1d20+6)[10]
Kurnos (1d20+9)[21]
Primus (1d20+10)[14]
Secondus (1d20+9)[10]
Kuln (1d20+21)[28]
Jascan (1d20)[15]
Wat (1d20)[8]
Varian (1d20+1)[7]

inititative
enemy (1d20+2)[14]
Keston (1d20-1)[9]
Kurnos (1d20+2)[4]
Kuln (1d20+5)[24]
Jascan (1d20+2)[13]
Wat (1d20+2)[3]
Varian (1d20+3)[8]

*Spoiler: Map*
Show



3 Medium-sized creatures can safely stand on the stone walkway. More if you 'squeeze'.

4 Medium-sized creatures or 1 Large-sized creature can safely stand on the elevator. More if you 'squeeze' as you are presently.

Currently Kurnos & hounds are squeezing. Squeeze = Each move counts as if it were 2 squares, and while squeezed you take a -4 penalty on attack rolls and a -4 penalty to AC.

Creature is underwater at ~H14 with total cover from attacks made from above the surface of the water.

Water surface is 10ft below walkway/platform.



*=> Kuln*
everyone else is flat-footed

----------


## razorback

"Gond's beard" the gnome calls out as he realizes their precarious position.

*Spoiler*
Show


AC ~20; Current ~ 21/25 if they are giants
HP ~ 67; Current ~ 67
AP ~ 8 ; Current ~ 8

Kn: ?
With Collector of Stories, he has +9 to all knowledge skills except +10 Arcana and The Planes, +11 Dungeoneering, and +19 Religion
(1d20)[*1*]
*Spoiler: Knowledge Devotion*
Show


Check Result	Bonus Granted
15 or below	+1
1625	+2
2630	+3
3135	+4
36 or higher	+5



Free action
If he figures out what it is, he calls it out to the rest of the group.

Standard action
Ready an action with hammer to swat the tentacle if it appears.
(1d20+13)[*23*] + Knowledge Devotion

Damage
(1d4+1)[*2*] +1 fire + Knowedge Devotion

Crit 20/x2
(1d20+13)[*29*] + Knowledge Devotion
(1d4+1)[*2*] +1 fire + Knowedge Devotion

Effects ~
* Immunities(Ex): You are immune to fear-based effects and spells from undead.
* +1 racial bonus on attack rolls against kobolds and goblinoids
* +4 dodge vs giants
Child of Shadows Stance = If you move at least 10 feet during your turn, you gain concealment against all melee and ranged attacks until the start of your next turn.
Sapphire Nightmare Blade = O
Cloak of Deception = O
Shadow Jaunt = O
Mountain Hammer = O
Knowledge Devotion check = +x insight bonus on attack rolls and damage rolls.

----------


## Ghostfoot

The water erupts as a monstrous octopus-like creature surges in the water below. Long sucker-lined tentacles writhe out grasping at each of you on the platform and walkway above. The grasping tentacles lash at Keston hitting for *9* & *7* damage before he can free himself and striking Watnir and Jascan for *8* damage each although they too elude its grasp.

*Spoiler: rolls*
Show

knowledge check to ID
Keston (1d20+10)[14]
Jascan (1d20+8)[11]
Kurnos (1d20+11)[20]

=> Kurnos recognises this as a giant (massive but otherwise mundane) octopus. The roll is not high enough to ID any abilities beyond the obvious.

octopus vs Keston
tentacle (1d20+10)[28] damage (1d4+5)[9]
grapple (1d20-5)[8] vs (1d20+3)[11] 

octopus vs Keston
tentacle (1d20+10)[23] damage (1d4+5)[7]
grapple (1d20-5)[14] vs (1d20+3)[20]

octopus vs Wat
tentacle (1d20+10)[20] damage (1d4+5)[7]

octopus vs Wat
tentacle (1d20+10)[24] damage (1d4+5)[8]
grapple (1d20-5)[0] vs (1d20+9)[15]

octopus vs Jascan
tentacle (1d20+10)[28] damage (1d4+5)[8]
grapple (1d20-5)[8] vs (1d20+4)[10]

octopus vs Jascan
tentacle (1d20+10)[12] damage (1d4+5)[6]

octopus vs Primus
tentacle (1d20+10)[15] damage (1d4+5)[6]

octopus vs Secondus
tentacle (1d20+10)[14] damage (1d4+5)[7]


*Spoiler: Map*
Show



3 Medium-sized creatures can safely stand on the stone walkway. More if you 'squeeze'.

4 Medium-sized creatures or 1 Large-sized creature can safely stand on the elevator. More if you 'squeeze' as you are presently.

Currently Kurnos & hounds are squeezing. Squeeze = Each move counts as if it were 2 squares, and while squeezed you take a -4 penalty on attack rolls and a -4 penalty to AC.

The octopus is now breaking the surface => improved cover (+8 AC, +4 Ref save)

Party has cover +4 AC from ledge

Water surface is 10ft below walkway/platform (Normal reach weapons can strike it).



*=> Party*

----------


## Togo

Jascan just barely manages to dodge a tentacle with a gasp.   His hands sawing frantically, he casts a spell, and then runs.  Keeping the edge of the walkway between him and monster, he squeezes past the tangled crowd of dogs, and then runs up the wall, stopping about 15ft above the walkway.  Then he stands, crouching awkwardly on the impossible vantage point of a vertical surface.   

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show


Casting _balancing lorecall_.  The cover provided by the walkway should give me protection from Attacks of Opportunity, but if not, cast on the defensive.  
Concentration (1d20+13)[*28*]
Then move to a position on the wall above the door next to the dogs in L15.  I should be 15 feet above the walkway, and thus not contributing to the squeezing below me.  
Balance check for balancing on a vertical wall is DC 20.  Balance check including the +4 for the spell is Balance (1d20+19)[*25*]


*Spoiler: Buffs*
Show

The party has 
+4 to charisma checks, and charisma based skill checks.

Jascan has
mage armour (duration 12 hours)
Balancing lorecall (duration 1 hour 20 minutes)

AC 16
HP 44/44

----------


## Cavir

"Just had to stir up trouble eh?  Ow!" Keston instinctively moves away from the flailing tentacles.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Withdraw action to I16.
18/34hp

----------


## Dienekes

"Apologies Keston," Watnir said as he prepared his strike. Aiming at the grasping creature where he thought the strike would be most distracting.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show


White Raven Strike 
Attack: (1d20+9)[*24*]
Damage: (1d8+3)[*4*]
WRS Damage: (4d6)[*17*]

If the attack is successful the target is considered Flat-Footed until the start of its next turn.



*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

HP: 57/65
AC: 21
AC-FF: 19
AC-T: 13

Fort: 8
Ref: 7
Will: 3

Gonna try and keep all my buffs straight:
+4 untyped bonus to charisma checks and to charisma-based skill checks.

----------


## Battlemage

*Varian El'Djiran*

Trapped in the corner of the elevator by the crush of bodies, Varian does not even think about moving. Instead, he speaks an arcane word and conjures up eight spectral dragon heads. They circle around him in a lazy hover for just a moment, glowing in a blue light, translucent fangs bared. Then Varian gestures, and they rush at the octopus, tearing into the creature. 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Full round action: Casting empowered Manyjaws
*Force Damage* - (12d6)[*45*] Ref save for half DC 19.

----------


## Ghostfoot

Jascan speaks the words of a magic spell and scampers unnaturally up the wall and above the door of the chamber. Keston steps back as Watnir strikes out, unfortunately missing as the creature thrashes about in the water. 

Varian casts his spell, and disembodied ghostly draconic heads snap and tear at the octopus, striking for *45* damage leaving great gashes and rents in its blubbery form.

*Spoiler: rolls*
Show

octopus save vs manyjaws
Ref vs DC19 (1d20+12)[15] _ouch_

Also, sorry I forgot Kuln's attack vs tentacle from prior round
It is treated as a sunder attempt:

no AoO vs Kuln due to cover
tentacle vs sunder DC20
(1d20+18)[32] => _fail_ 


*=> Kurnos & Kuln*

----------


## razorback

Swinging at the huge, flopping tentacle, Kuln shudders as he hammer bounces off the beast and nearly unbalanced him from the blow.  "Come on... we can beat it!" he calls out, sounding more confident than he felt.

*Spoiler*
Show


AC ~20; Current ~ 21/25 if they are giants
HP ~ 67; Current ~ 67
AP ~ 8 ; Current ~ 8



Standard action
Ready an action with hammer to swat the tentacle if it appears.
(1d20+14)[*32*] 

Damage
(1d4+2)[*3*]  +1 fire 

Crit 20/x2
(1d20+14)[*19*] 
(1d4+2)[*3*]  +1 fire 

Effects ~
* Immunities(Ex): You are immune to fear-based effects and spells from undead.
* +1 racial bonus on attack rolls against kobolds and goblinoids
* +4 dodge vs giants
Child of Shadows Stance = If you move at least 10 feet during your turn, you gain concealment against all melee and ranged attacks until the start of your next turn.
Sapphire Nightmare Blade = O
Cloak of Deception = O
Shadow Jaunt = O
Mountain Hammer = O
Knowledge Devotion check = +x insight bonus on attack rolls and damage rolls.

----------


## DrK

*Kurnos*

The druid pauses, looking down in surprise at the giant octopus living in the sewer water, mounting up onto Primus to reduce the squeezing he readies a claw even as the dogs snap and snarl trying to snip off the tentacles


*Spoiler: OOC*
Show



Kurnos mounts Primus
All ready to bite /claw tentacles 

Kurnos (1d20+11)[*25*]1d8+5[/roll] 
Secundus  (1d20+8)[*13*]1d8+5[/roll] 
Primus  (1d20+16)[*23*]1d8+15[/roll] 

Kurnos
hps 60/60
Saves 9/9/10 ( +2 vs disease)
AC 18 vs evil (6 arm, 2 dex) +2 Wormtail = 20

Secundus
Hps 49/ 49
Saves 9/8/5 Evasion,
AC 23 (Arm 3, Dex 3, Nat 7) +2 wormtail = 25

Primus
Hps 74/85
Saves 11/9/6 Evasion
AC 23 (Arm 3, dex 3, nat 8, sz -1) +2 worm tail = 25

DR 6/ magic

Incarnum
1E Wormtail belt (+2 NA, +1/E)
2E Urskan Greaves (+5 Cold /E, +1d4 Cold on charge / E)
1E Sphynx Claws [HANDS]/[TOTEM] (+E on Str check, Claws +E, 1d8+E, Pounce)
0E Shedu Crown [CROWN] (+E to mind affecting, Telepathy 100ft)
2E Astral Vambrace (DR 2+2*E/magic)
0E Strong Heart Vest (DR 1+1*E for ability damage)

Kurnos Effects:
Longstrider, Primal Hunter, Primal instinct, "Uncanny dodge",
+10ft Speed, +5 climb/ jump/ swim/ initiative

----------


## Ghostfoot

Torn and broken the shredded octopus chooses to retreat from the fight. With a great surge of bubbling inky-black water the creature rapidly jets down into the depths of the water-filled chamber. Waves slosh about the room, splashing up the sides but the room then left quiet with only you present.

*Spoiler: the escape*
Show

Octopus uses Ink Cloud & Jet abilities to zip away. No AoOs.

----------


## Togo

Jascan looks down at the trail of bubbles.  

So, now we dive down after it to retrieve possible treasure.  Any volunteers?  Anyone?  No?

He wraps his cloak more tightly around him.

Or maybe we just go.  We may not be coming back this way...

----------


## Cavir

"Yes, let's go." Keston pulls out a lesser vigor wand and uses it on himself. He offers the same healing to Jascan and Watnir.

----------


## Togo

Ohh. Thanks for that...

Jascan blinks.

Is there some combat technique you're keen to acquire?  ... Just in case.

----------


## razorback

"I prefer the 'not getting hit' style, myself." Kuln says to Jascan.  Carefully looking over the side, he says "Do you think its done or will it be back?"

*Spoiler*
Show


GF, is there a ledge around the room?

----------


## Togo

Jascan shrugs.

It will be back, sure.  He says, peering down into the depths.  The question is, will we? 

He starts to edge down from the wall, now the immediate danger is passed.  

We're going a long way, may not come back this way.  He tilts his head.  Heck, may not come back. 

He gazed down into the water one last time, and then looks back as Keston.

Not many do come back.  Clearly, the tea and crumpets must be fantastic down there.  Why else would they want to stay?

----------


## Cavir

> Jascan blinks.
> Is there some combat technique you're keen to acquire?  ... Just in case.


"Me? Melee is not where I should be. Maybe some defensive martial maneuver, thanks, but that magic should go to those of us that relish being up close with the enemy."




> "I prefer the 'not getting hit' style, myself." Kuln says to Jascan.  Carefully looking over the side, he says "Do you think its done or will it be back?"


"Let's not wait and see. We have bigger things to deal with. Like I said, we may be facing a mind flayer. Someone get the door and let's move on from this trap?"

----------


## DrK

*Kurnos*

Kurnos snarls in parallel to the hounds as their prey flees into the water, a steal towards the rail before he pauses and stares into the water and shakes his head. "Not today my friend. I do not fancy tussling with such a creature in its own environment." He looks back towards the door and nods, nudging Primus forward. "Lets see what lies beyond shall we?"

He reaches the door and pushes it open, using the massive muscled might of angry hound he channels animalistic power to increase their strength even more and forces his way through


*Spoiler: OOC*
Show



_Cast_ Bull strength sharing with Primus
Push open the door
- kurnos assist (1d20+6)[*22*] vs DC10
- Primus eat the door (1d20+14)[*22*]*assumed to have the +2 from the assist

Kurnos
hps 60/60
Saves 9/9/10 ( +2 vs disease)
AC 18 vs evil (6 arm, 2 dex) +2 Wormtail = 20

Secundus
Hps 49/ 49
Saves 9/8/5 Evasion,
AC 23 (Arm 3, Dex 3, Nat 7) +2 wormtail = 25

Primus
Hps 74/85
Saves 11/9/6 Evasion
AC 23 (Arm 3, dex 3, nat 8, sz -1) +2 worm tail = 25

DR 6/ magic

Incarnum
1E Wormtail belt (+2 NA, +1/E)
2E Urskan Greaves (+5 Cold /E, +1d4 Cold on charge / E)
1E Sphynx Claws [HANDS]/[TOTEM] (+E on Str check, Claws +E, 1d8+E, Pounce)
0E Shedu Crown [CROWN] (+E to mind affecting, Telepathy 100ft)
2E Astral Vambrace (DR 2+2*E/magic)
0E Strong Heart Vest (DR 1+1*E for ability damage)

Kurnos Effects:
Longstrider, Primal Hunter, Primal instinct, "Uncanny dodge",
+10ft Speed, +5 climb/ jump/ swim/ initiative

----------


## Battlemage

*Varian El'Djiran*

The ghostly dragon heads hover in the air for a few more seconds, moving in a slow circle around Varian, before they eventually dissipate into spectral smoke. The spellscale steps off the elevator once the space opens up.

"Hopefully the beast learned from this experience and doesn't consider us food anymore. But let's hurry along anway, no need to risk it."

He watches Kurnous' hound tear apart the door with fascination as he falls into the back of the formation.

----------


## Dienekes

I could use a dollop of healing if its not a trouble, Wat said to Keatons offer. 

Again, sorry for that inconvenience. Ill try to keep my hands to myself. Dont wish to bring the whole brain-eating brood down on us on accident.

----------


## Ghostfoot

The door swings open and a short passage intersects with a long hallway. Iron double doors cap the far ends of the hallway. Four single doors are spaced evenly along the southern wall of the hallway while only one door is in the northern wall. 

Pale-blue magical flames flicker from torches in sconces, illuminating the hallway.

*Spoiler: Map*
Show

----------


## Togo

*Jascan*, impatient and curious, darts through the doorway into the hallway beyond.  


*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Move to N14.

----------


## DrK

*Kurnos*

Kurnos looks to the left and right entering the corridor, still riding astride Primus's shaggy back. Glancing to the left and right he flexes his long claws, the massive foot long incarnum weapons glittering in the light, glancing at the doors he nods to the doors at the far left (Row 23), "Shall we start there and move on from there? This place feel like it it will be filled with trouble, be ready for anything..."

Riding the pony sized wolf with the second in tow he heads towards the isolated double doors at the far end of the corridor carefully, ears (and snouts) alert for trouble.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show



Kurnos (1d20+9)[*10*] Spot, (1d20+6)[*10*] listen
Primus (1d20+10)[*13*] spot, (1d20+7)[*21*] listen, (1d20+7)[*16*] scent
Secundus (1d20+9)[*19*] spot, (1d20+7)[*20*] listen, (1d20+6)[*12*] scent

Kurnos
hps 60/60
Saves 9/9/10 ( +2 vs disease)
AC 18 vs evil (6 arm, 2 dex) +2 Wormtail = 20

Secundus
Hps 49/ 49
Saves 9/8/5 Evasion,
AC 23 (Arm 3, Dex 3, Nat 7) +2 wormtail = 25

Primus
Hps 74/85
Saves 11/9/6 Evasion
AC 23 (Arm 3, dex 3, nat 8, sz -1) +2 worm tail = 25

DR 6/ magic

Incarnum
1E Wormtail belt (+2 NA, +1/E)
2E Urskan Greaves (+5 Cold /E, +1d4 Cold on charge / E)
1E Sphynx Claws [HANDS]/[TOTEM] (+E on Str check, Claws +E, 1d8+E, Pounce)
0E Shedu Crown [CROWN] (+E to mind affecting, Telepathy 100ft)
2E Astral Vambrace (DR 2+2*E/magic)
0E Strong Heart Vest (DR 1+1*E for ability damage)

Kurnos Effects:
Longstrider, Primal Hunter, Primal instinct, "Uncanny dodge",
+10ft Speed, +5 climb/ jump/ swim/ initiative
Bull strength 7 mins

----------


## razorback

Moving past the larger folk, Kuln peers both directions after hearing Kurnos speak. "That way?  Ok, give me a second to check things out."  He move forward cautiously, more for trouble than for stealth.

*Spoiler*
Show


AC ~20; Current ~ 20/24 if they are giants
HP ~ 67; Current ~ 67
AP ~ 8 ; Current ~ 8

When he gets to the doors, he checks for any traps.
Search
(1d20+14)[*25*]

Disable device if he finds anything
(1d20+15)[*35*]


Effects ~
* Immunities(Ex): You are immune to fear-based effects and spells from undead.
* +1 racial bonus on attack rolls against kobolds and goblinoids
* +4 dodge vs giants
Child of Shadows Stance = If you move at least 10 feet during your turn, you gain concealment against all melee and ranged attacks until the start of your next turn.
Sapphire Nightmare Blade = O
Cloak of Deception = O
Shadow Jaunt = O
Mountain Hammer = O
Knowledge Devotion check = +x insight bonus on attack rolls and damage rolls.

----------


## Cavir

Keston follows the others into the corridor and keeps quiet. While the others do their thing the cleric gazes upon the magic around them. The party members glow brightly with all their gear. The sconces glow with their visible light and their magical source. It is any other auras of magic that he seeks.

----------


## Togo

Jascan speaks softly as the party files into the corridor.  

Can we check out that door on your right, first?  

He points with one hand at the door. (N11) 

If there's some kind of control for the mechanism we came in on, it would be best to know...

----------


## Dienekes

Wat goes to the door Jascan pointed out and starts sniffing around it to see if theres anything worth noticing. But decides to leave the true searching for those more experienced.

----------


## Ghostfoot

You all move into the quiet hallway, spreading out along its length. Kurnos and his canines snuffling about alert for danger, the scent of habitation and passage of people making them wary. As Kuln ducks past the druid they both observe that the four doors to the south appear to be locked, or at least bear locking mechanisms. The dogs sensitive ears twitch obviously detecting the sounds of some sort of activity beyond the nearest (doors @ P14 & P17).

Keston casts his attention along the length of the hall. He doesn't detect any magical auras beyond those of the magical blue lights.

Kuln moves ahead to the east as Wat goes west. A sudden alarming shift in the flooring alerting Kuln at the last second as the floor drops away below him, a trapdoor flipping open threatening to send him plummeting down a deep shaft he manages to jump back just in time, the treacherous floor swinging back into place. Even now he sees the ruse, the double doors to the east now evidently fake and designed to lure intruders to their death!

*Spoiler: save vs death*
Show

Kuln Reflex vs DC25 (1d20+11)[27]

*Spoiler: Map*
Show

----------


## DrK

*Kurnos*

Kurnos breathes a sigh of relief as the floor drops away but his nimble friend manages to jump out the way safely. Nodding he nearest door (P17) he walks up to it and kicks it in... Both dogs ready for action as he flexes his claws. 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show



Kurnos
hps 60/60
Saves 9/9/10 ( +2 vs disease)
AC 18 vs evil (6 arm, 2 dex) +2 Wormtail = 20

Secundus
Hps 49/ 49
Saves 9/8/5 Evasion,
AC 23 (Arm 3, Dex 3, Nat 7) +2 wormtail = 25

Primus
Hps 74/85
Saves 11/9/6 Evasion
AC 23 (Arm 3, dex 3, nat 8, sz -1) +2 worm tail = 25

DR 6/ magic

Incarnum
1E Wormtail belt (+2 NA, +1/E)
2E Urskan Greaves (+5 Cold /E, +1d4 Cold on charge / E)
1E Sphynx Claws [HANDS]/[TOTEM] (+E on Str check, Claws +E, 1d8+E, Pounce)
0E Shedu Crown [CROWN] (+E to mind affecting, Telepathy 100ft)
2E Astral Vambrace (DR 2+2*E/magic)
0E Strong Heart Vest (DR 1+1*E for ability damage)

Kurnos Effects:
Longstrider, Primal Hunter, Primal instinct, "Uncanny dodge",
+10ft Speed, +5 climb/ jump/ swim/ initiative
Bull strength 7 mins

----------


## Togo

Jascan sighs as it becomes clear he wasn't going to be listened to.  Kurnos clearly had a fondness for the big gestures, big dogs, and big doors.  Maybe Jascan shouldn't have whispered?

His hand steals into his shirt as he retrieves his wand, and uses another charge.  If they were going to go big, then they would need suitable musical accompaniment.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Using wand to cast Harmonise
wand charges 33->32
Move to 20' feet from the door, balancing on the wall if there is lack of space




*Spoiler: Party Buffs*
Show

The party has
+4 to charisma checks, and charisma based skill checks.

Jascan has
mage armour (duration 12 hours)
Balancing lorecall (duration 1 hour 15 minutes)
Harmonse (duration 5 minutes)

AC 16
HP 44/44

----------


## razorback

As he pulls himself up from near death, he rests for a moment, bent forward with hands on his knees as he looks back to the floor.  "Alright, not that way.  Back the other, but I fear we lost any chance of surprising what lies beyond the doors.

*Spoiler*
Show


AC ~20; Current ~ 20/24 if they are giants
HP ~ 67; Current ~ 67
AP ~ 8 ; Current ~ 8


Effects ~
Jascan - +4 to charisma checks, and charisma based skill checks.
* Immunities(Ex): You are immune to fear-based effects and spells from undead.
* +1 racial bonus on attack rolls against kobolds and goblinoids
* +4 dodge vs giants
Child of Shadows Stance = If you move at least 10 feet during your turn, you gain concealment against all melee and ranged attacks until the start of your next turn.
Sapphire Nightmare Blade = O
Cloak of Deception = O
Shadow Jaunt = O
Mountain Hammer = O
Knowledge Devotion check = +x insight bonus on attack rolls and damage rolls.

----------


## Battlemage

*Varian El'Djiran*

A jolt of concern runs through Varian as the trapdoor opens up ahead, but subsides when Kuln's agility masters the situation. 

_And that's why I don't go first... note to self, I should learn a flying spell..._

Yet another spike of adrenaline makes itself known when Kurnos breaks down the door at the side of the hallway.

"Oh well, time to greet the locals,", he mutters.

----------


## Cavir

Keston was relieved that Kuln was so dexterous and had avoided some horrible fate. "Who'd have thought their expanse of traps would be so extensive? Seems more like a Thieves Guild run. Maybe they'll offer us membership when we get through." He chuckled.

Kurnos kicks the door. _If we get through here..._

----------


## Dienekes

"Kuln!" Wat shouts as the man narrowly escapes his death. "Thank the gods."

He breathes out his relief. "Anyone here good at checking for traps? After the whole mess with the squid, I am starting to distrust my usual method of 'prod thing with spear.'"

*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

HP: 57/65
AC: 21
AC-FF: 19
AC-T: 13

Fort: 8
Ref: 7
Will: 3

Gonna try and keep all my buffs straight:
+4 untyped bonus to charisma checks and to charisma-based skill checks.

----------


## Ghostfoot

Kurnos slides down off Primus and strides forward. He plants his boot firmly into the nearest door with a solid _thud_ but the sturdy door holds...

*Spoiler: break roll*
Show

Kurnos
Break door (1d20+6)[16] (+4 Str, +2 E) + AP (1d6)[3]

----------


## Cavir

"Let's do this the smarter way then. Let's give Kuln the time to ply his trade."

----------


## Togo

Jascan bites his lip.

Yeeees.  Also, we could open the _other_ door.  he says pointing to the small door to the right, facing back towards the Octopus pit. (N11)  

If there is someone in there, we should find out about that.  And if there isn't, we can search it while Kuln does his thing.  And if there's some kind of locking mechanism in there, well that would be pretty important, no?

----------


## razorback

Giving Wat a wink, he says "More for the drama, eh?" he says with a crooked grin as he moves forward and checks out the door.  

*Spoiler*
Show


AC ~20; Current ~ 20/24 if they are giants
HP ~ 67; Current ~ 67
AP ~ 8 ; Current ~ 8

Search
(1d20+14)[*18*]
Disable Device
(1d20+15)[*29*]
Open Lock
(1d20+7)[*25*]

Effects ~
Jascan - +4 to charisma checks, and charisma based skill checks.
* Immunities(Ex): You are immune to fear-based effects and spells from undead.
* +1 racial bonus on attack rolls against kobolds and goblinoids
* +4 dodge vs giants
Child of Shadows Stance = If you move at least 10 feet during your turn, you gain concealment against all melee and ranged attacks until the start of your next turn.
Sapphire Nightmare Blade = O
Cloak of Deception = O
Shadow Jaunt = O
Mountain Hammer = O
Knowledge Devotion check = +x insight bonus on attack rolls and damage rolls.

----------


## Ghostfoot

The lock is tricky, but Kuln is an expert. After a few moments checking over the portal for tricks and traps he gets to work on the lock and it clicks softly unlocked.

All of a sudden there is a flurry of activity as that door, and the two to the west, are yanked open in unison and dopplegangers surge through all pretense of deceit gone as false faces flicker eerily and rapidly across their angry alien faces...

*Spoiler: rolls*
Show

initiative
Keston (1d20-1)[12]
Kurnos (1d20+2)[21]
Kuln (1d20+5)[25]
Jascan (1d20+2)[14]
Wat (1d20+2)[16]
Varian (1d20+3)[10]
dopplers (1d20+1)[13]


*Spoiler: Map*
Show




*=> Kuln, Kurnos, Wat, Jascan*
(any order)

----------


## Togo

Jascan gives a strangled Awk! and scrabbles back towards the junction, skittering along the wall near the ceiling as the corridor suddenly floods with foes.  

There's nothing wrong with the speed of his response though, and as he moves he's already casting a spells, while simultaneously unlimbering his mandolin.  Only a few seconds later the first few bars of 'The Grey Men Commeth' ring out, the heavy bass beat surging into action hearts and spirits that might otherwise find despair in the tide of malleable flesh that flows towards them.   

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

5ft step east, towards the junction
Cast _haste_, on the defensive if necessary (i.e. if they had a surprise round and can reach him)
Concentration (1d20+13)[*29*] DC 18
Swift action activate Badge of valor for +1 to bardsong
As a move action (thanks to the earlier Harmonize spell) Bardsong inspire courage



*Spoiler: Bonuses to Party - Please read and remember to apply!*
Show

Party
+3 to hit (+2 morale from bardsong (barsong, badge of valor), +1 circumstance from haste)
+2 to damage (+2 morale from bardsong, +1 badge of courage)
+2 to svs versus charm and fear
double movement up to +30' per round
extra attack when full attacking
+1 AC
+1 reflex saves
+4 to chr checks and charisma-based skills checks

Jascan only
Harmonize -  start bardsong as a move action
mage armour - +4 armour bonus to AC

----------


## Dienekes

Well at least it wasn't his fault this time, Wat thought as he brandished his spear and raised his shield. Glancing around he saw that most of the party had their doppelgangers pinned in, except Jascan who had three before him and had thankfully started to play his songs while the creatures descended upon them. "Jascan look out!" He shouted as he attacked the creatures in front of him. 

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show


Swift Action: White Raven Tactics to Jascan. Togo if you read this you can have another turn, or if you don't maybe Ghostfoot will let you take two turns in a row when we get to you again.

Full Attack to the enemy at 012.

Attack 1: (1d20+12)[*28*]
Damage 1: (1d8+5)[*7*]
Attack 2: (1d20+12)[*22*]
Damage 2: (1d8+5)[*10*]
Attack 3: (1d20+7)[*25*]
Damage 3: (1d8+5)[*8*]



*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

HP: 57/65
AC: 21+1
AC-FF: 19
AC-T: 13+1

Fort: 8
Ref: 7+1
Will: 3

Gonna try and keep all my buffs straight:
+4 untyped bonus to charisma checks and to charisma-based skill checks.
+3 to hit (+2 morale from bardsong (barsong, badge of valor), +1 circumstance from haste)
+2 to damage (+2 morale from bardsong, +1 badge of courage)
+2 to svs versus charm and fear
double movement up to +30' per round
extra attack when full attacking
+1 AC
+1 reflex saves

----------


## razorback

"Aw, you got to be..." is all the gnome can get out as they are set upon by more of the shapeshifters.  Dropping his tools, he pulls out his hammer and attacks.


*Spoiler*
Show


AC ~20; Current ~ 21/25 if they are giants
HP ~ 67; Current ~ 67
AP ~ 8 ; Current ~ 8
Knowledge devotion 
Dungeoneering
(1d20+6)[*20*]

Attack P-17 with Mountain Hammer
(1d20+16)[*26*] + Knowledge devotion

Damage
(1d4+1)[*4*] +1 fire + Knowledge devotion + (2d6)[*6*] Mountain Hammer

Crit 19-20/x2
(1d20+16)[*30*] + Knowledge devotion
(1d4+1)[*5*] +1 fire + Knowledge devotion

Effects ~
Jascan - 
+3 to hit (+2 morale from bardsong (barsong, badge of valor), +1 circumstance from haste)
+2 to damage (+2 morale from bardsong, +1 badge of courage)
+2 to svs versus charm and fear
double movement up to +30' per round
extra attack when full attacking
+1 AC
+1 reflex saves
+4 to chr checks and charisma-based skills checks
Child of Shadows Stance = If you move at least 10 feet during your turn, you gain concealment against all melee and ranged attacks until the start of your next turn.
Sapphire Nightmare Blade = O
Cloak of Deception = O
Shadow Jaunt = O
Mountain Hammer = O
Knowledge Devotion check = +x insight bonus on attack rolls and damage rolls.

----------


## Togo

Jascan seems somewhat startled at his own speed, but has no complaints.  He sidesteps up the corridor out of reach of the alien creatures, and changes song.  With a rising shout he air around him becomes thick and charged, hairs rising on the back of the neck and the back of the hands. The music changes suddenly, becoming more primal, more focused, until it manifests as a bolt of lightning that reaches out to fry one of the dopplegangers.

Then chants another enchanted tune, this time reaching both his hands out to grasp the empty air, pulling it, stretching it into a solid bar of rumbling thunderous energy.  


*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

5' step to M16

Move action 
Bardsong : Thunderstrike on creature in O14
Ranged touch attack (1d20+6)[*8*] for Perform (1d20+26)[*41*] points of electricity damage, Reflex save DC 17 for half, if refex save is failed Fort save DC 17 or be deafened for <damage> rounds.

After all that fuss about 'please remember to apply, I forgot to apply my own bardsong - please add another +2 to hit, so hitting ranged touch AC 10

Standard Action : Cast _Thunderlance_, creating a weapon for Jascan to fight with next round.



*Spoiler: Bonuses to Party - Please apply!*
Show

Party
+3 to hit (+2 morale from bardsong (barsong, badge of valor), +1 circumstance from haste)
+2 to damage (+2 morale from bardsong, +1 badge of courage)
+2 to svs versus charm and fear
double movement up to +30' per round
extra attack when full attacking
+1 AC
+1 reflex saves
+4 to chr checks and charisma-based skills checks

Jascan only
Balancing lorecall - may balance on vertical surfaces, etc.
Harmonize -  start bardsong as a move action
mage armour - +4 armour bonus to AC

----------


## DrK

*Kurnos*

Kurnos lets out a savage growl, echoed by the hounds as he leaps atop the massive Primus and the huge wolf lunges forward to drag the hapless doppleganger from the doorway. A single sharp whistle sends Secundus after the other one in the hallway attacking his friends. "Die aberannt scum" he whispers from Primus's back with a savage grin. 

*Spoiler: Kurnos and Hounds*
Show



Secundus: charge to O16 - attack the doppleganger
bite (1d20+13)[*29*] dam (1d6+8)[*14*] + (2d4)[*2*] cold

Primus: 5ft to N/O18 and full rend (PA2)
bite (1d20+19)[*34*] dam (1d8+22)[*23*] + trip (1d20+18)[*33*] vs (1d20)[*11*]
claws (1d20+18)[*22*] dam (2d6+10)[*14*]
claws (1d20+18)[*26*] dam (2d6+10)[*19*]
claws (1d20+18)[*37*] dam (2d6+10)[*15*]

Kurnos 
+ Fast mount if possible (1d20+11)[*27*] VS DC20 (if fail then only 1 attack)
claws (1d20+17)[*35*] dam (1d8+9)[*12*]
claws (1d20+17)[*26*] dam (1d8+9)[*11*]
claws (1d20+17)[*26*] dam (1d8+9)[*14*]

Kurnos
hps 60/60
Saves 9/9/10 ( +2 vs disease)
AC 18 vs evil (6 arm, 2 dex) +2 Wormtail = 20

Secundus
Hps 49/ 49
Saves 9/8/5 Evasion,
AC 23 (Arm 3, Dex 3, Nat 7) +2 wormtail = 25

Primus
Hps 74/85
Saves 11/9/6 Evasion
AC 23 (Arm 3, dex 3, nat 8, sz -1) +2 worm tail = 25

DR 6/ magic

Incarnum
1E Wormtail belt (+2 NA, +1/E)
2E Urskan Greaves (+5 Cold /E, +1d4 Cold on charge / E)
1E Sphynx Claws [HANDS]/[TOTEM] (+E on Str check, Claws +E, 1d8+E, Pounce)
0E Shedu Crown [CROWN] (+E to mind affecting, Telepathy 100ft)
2E Astral Vambrace (DR 2+2*E/magic)
0E Strong Heart Vest (DR 1+1*E for ability damage)

Kurnos Effects:
Longstrider, Primal Hunter, Primal instinct, "Uncanny dodge",
+10ft Speed, +5 climb/ jump/ swim/ initiative
Bull strength 7 mins

Party
+3 to hit (+2 morale from bardsong (barsong, badge of valor), +1 circumstance from haste)
+2 to damage (+2 morale from bardsong, +1 badge of courage)
+2 to svs versus charm and fear
double movement up to +30' per round
extra attack when full attacking
+1 AC
+1 reflex saves
+4 to chr checks and charisma-based skills check

----------


## Ghostfoot

The fight is messy and chaotic.

Jascan casts his spell even as the words of the song issue forth causing everyone to move at incredible speed. Wat spins and lunges with his trident striking for *7, 10* & *8* damage leaving an alien foe dead. Jascan blasts another with lightning for *20* damage. Kuln lashes out with his small hammer, dropping his tools and hitting for *15* damage. Secondus defends his flank, *16* damage to that foe. Meanwhile Primus and Kurnos loom over the wee gnome clawing at the dopplegangers as they surge forward hitting for *23* damage and *12* & *11* damage leaving two more dead. 

As the remaining half dozen lash out in their coordinated assault they strike Kuln and Wat glancing blows for *2* damage each as the things flail about at all who are close.

*Spoiler: info*
Show

doppleganger save vs Jascan
Ref DC17 (1d20+5)[22]

Doppleganger vs Kuln
slam (1d20+5)[23] damage (1d6+1)[2]

Dopplegangers vs Keston
slam (1d20+5)[12] damage (1d6+1)[2]
slam (1d20+5)[6] damage (1d6+1)[3]

Dopplegangers vs Wat
slam (1d20+5)[25] damage (1d6+1)[2]
crit? (1d20+5)[9] damage (1d6+1)[3]
slam (1d20+5)[18] damage (1d6+1)[3]
slam (1d20+5)[14] damage (1d6+1)[4]

*Spoiler: Map*
Show




*=> Party*

----------


## Cavir

Keston steps back from the enemy, pulls out a wand, and uses it to send a sonic blast among the enemy ranks.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Well look at that, a perfect 10' radius spot to avoid hitting allies.

5' step back to N17. Pull out wand of Sound Burst. Center effect at intersection of N13/O14. 3 charges left.
(1d8)[*8*] sonic damage
Fort DC 13 or stunned one round.

----------


## razorback

Kuln staggers a bit under the shapeshifters blow as he pulls out his second hammer and lets it fly, the two small hammers.  "Someone get to Wat, they are going to overwhelm him."

*Spoiler*
Show


AC ~20; Current ~ 21/25 if they are giants
HP ~ 67; Current ~ 65
AP ~ 8 ; Current ~ 8



Attack P-17 
Haste attack
(1d20+16)[*32*]

Damage
(1d4+5)[*7*] +1 fire 

Crit 19-20/x2
(1d20+16)[*33*]
(1d4+5)[*8*] +1 fire 

Attack #1
(1d20+16)[*31*]

Damage
(1d4+5)[*9*] +1 fire 

Crit 19-20/x2
(1d20+16)[*36*]
(1d4+5)[*8*] +1 fire 

Attack #2
(1d20+11)[*19*]

Damage
(1d4+5)[*6*] +1 fire 

Crit 19-20/x2
(1d20+11)[*30*]
(1d4+5)[*8*] +1 fire 

Effects ~
Knowledge Devotion check = +2 insight bonus on attack rolls and damage rolls.
Jascan -
+3 to hit (+2 morale from bardsong (barsong, badge of valor), +1 circumstance from haste)
+2 to damage (+2 morale from bardsong, +1 badge of courage)
+2 to vs versus charm and fear
double movement up to +30' per round
extra attack when full attacking
+1 AC
+1 reflex saves
+4 to chr checks and charisma-based skills checks
Child of Shadows Stance = If you move at least 10 feet during your turn, you gain concealment against all melee and ranged attacks until the start of your next turn.
Sapphire Nightmare Blade = O
Cloak of Deception = O
Shadow Jaunt = O
Mountain Hammer = X

----------


## Togo

Jascan squares his shoulders, and steps out from the corridor, still crouching against the wall above his foes.  His hands grip a beam of sound and fury, the weightless weapon projecting oddly down the passageway. 

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

5' step into the corridor to N17
swift action activate piercer cloak for an extra d6 damage this round.  Claiming +1 to hit due to higher ground.
Full attack dopplegangers, starting with the one in front of me (if still standing) and then carrying on to dopplegangers at N12 (where I flank with Wat) and then O12.  
Attack with _thunderlance_ (1d20+11)[*16*] for [roll/4d6+8[/roll]
Attack with _thunderlance_ (1d20+11)[*20*] for [roll/4d6+8[/roll]
Natural reach 20' means I threaten the four dopplegangers to my left.  This means I am flanking with Wat.

AC 17
hp 44



*Spoiler: Bonuses to party*
Show

Party
+3 to hit (+2 morale from bardsong (barsong, badge of valor), +1 circumstance from haste)
+2 to damage (+2 morale from bardsong, +1 badge of courage)
+2 to svs versus charm and fear
double movement up to +30' per round
extra attack when full attacking
+1 AC
+1 reflex saves
+4 to chr checks and charisma-based skills checks

Jascan only
Balancing lorecall - may balance on vertical surfaces, etc.
Harmonize - start bardsong as a move action
mage armour - +4 armour bonus to AC

----------


## Togo

*Spoiler: Rerolls*
Show

(4d6+8)[*24*]
(4d6+8)[*24*]

----------


## Dienekes

They did not seem the most deadly of opponents, despite their ambush they had only managed to give him a minor scratch. And Watnir was not certain if that hit shouldn't be chalked up to luck on the doppelganger's part. But they had successfully separated him from his allies. "Forward and drive them out!" He called as he lowered himself below his shield and took careful aim with his weapon. 

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show


Bonus Action: Enter Leading the Charge Stance
Fight Defensively: -4 to attack, +2 to AC.
Attacks against the Doppelgangers

EDIT: Didn't add the buffs, very rude of me. 
Attack: (1d20+5)[*22*]+3=25
Damage: (1d8+3)[*6*]+2=8
Attack: (1d20+5)[*25*]+3=27
Damage: (1d8+3)[*11*]+2=13 Also a potential crit.
Attack: (1d20)[*8*]+3=11
Damage: (1d8+3)[*11*]+2=13




*Spoiler: Buff to Everyone Please Read*
Show


Leading the Charge Stance let's everyone who performs a Charge Attack deal an extra +7 damage.



*Spoiler: Stats*
Show


HP: 55/65
AC: 21+1+2
AC-FF: 19
AC-T: 13+1

Fort: 8
Ref: 7+1
Will: 3

Gonna try and keep all my buffs straight:
+4 untyped bonus to charisma checks and to charisma-based skill checks.
+3 to hit (+2 morale from bardsong (barsong, badge of valor), +1 circumstance from haste)
+2 to damage (+2 morale from bardsong, +1 badge of courage)
+2 to svs versus charm and fear
double movement up to +30' per round
extra attack when full attacking
+1 AC
+1 reflex saves

----------


## Dienekes

*Spoiler: Crit confirmation*
Show


(1d20+10)[*14*]
Base: 9
Defensive: -4
Buffs: +3
Battle Ardor: +2
Damage: (1d8+5)[*13*]

----------


## DrK

*Kurnos*

Kurnos and Primus shake the body off their claws and drop them onto floor. Seeing Wat at the far end of the corridor Kurnos spurs the massive wolf forward and tries to just barrel his way through the two blocking his path, a claw lashing down at one of their faces even as the wolf tries to push past them to relieve Wat. Ahead of them secundus just keeps tearing at them. 


*Spoiler: OOC*
Show




Secundus: attack the doppleganger
bite (1d20+13)[*29*] dam (1d6+8)[*14*]
Claw (1d20+11)[*25*] dam (1d8+6)[*8*]
Claw (1d20+11)[*28*] dam (1d8+6)[*10*]

Primus: Ovverun to N/O 13/14 - seeking to pish past
Overrun!! AoO or move out the way
Overrun vs N15  (1d20+18)[*22*] vs (1d20)[*2*] 
Overrun vs O15  (1d20+18)[*36*] vs (1d20)[*2*] 

Kurnos
claws (1d20+17)[*19*] dam (1d8+9)[*17*] vs O12


Kurnos
hps 60/60
Saves 9/9/10 ( +2 vs disease)
AC 18 vs evil (6 arm, 2 dex) +2 Wormtail = 20

Secundus
Hps 49/ 49
Saves 9/8/5 Evasion,
AC 23 (Arm 3, Dex 3, Nat 7) +2 wormtail = 25

Primus
Hps 74/85
Saves 11/9/6 Evasion
AC 23 (Arm 3, dex 3, nat 8, sz -1) +2 worm tail = 25

DR 6/ magic

Incarnum
1E Wormtail belt (+2 NA, +1/E)
2E Urskan Greaves (+5 Cold /E, +1d4 Cold on charge / E)
1E Sphynx Claws [HANDS]/[TOTEM] (+E on Str check, Claws +E, 1d8+E, Pounce)
0E Shedu Crown [CROWN] (+E to mind affecting, Telepathy 100ft)
2E Astral Vambrace (DR 2+2*E/magic)
0E Strong Heart Vest (DR 1+1*E for ability damage)

Kurnos Effects:
Longstrider, Primal Hunter, Primal instinct, "Uncanny dodge",
+10ft Speed, +5 climb/ jump/ swim/ initiative
Bull strength 7 mins

Party
+3 to hit (+2 morale from bardsong (barsong, badge of valor), +1 circumstance from haste)
+2 to damage (+2 morale from bardsong, +1 badge of courage)
+2 to svs versus charm and fear
double movement up to +30' per round
extra attack when full attacking
+1 AC
+1 reflex saves
+4 to chr checks and charisma-based skills check

----------


## Battlemage

*Varian El'Djiran*

From his position in the back of the tunnel, Varian has a hard time drawing an effective line of fire for his spells. Luckily the rest of the group seems to have the situation in hand. 

Saving his magic for a more suitable situation, he throws two darts at one of the doppelgangers.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Throw darts at the doppelganger in N 15 or O 15 (whoever is still alive).
Rolls include bard/haste buffs and shooting into melee modifier.

*Hit 1* - (1d20+8)[*25*]
*Damage 1* - (1d4+3)[*4*]

*Hit 2* - (1d20+8)[*16*]
*Damage 2* - (1d4+3)[*6*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

The counter attack is swift and brutal. While the doppelgangers were coordinated with their ambush your groups retaliation leaves no doubt of your superiority. Keston blasts two with his wand, Kuln takes down another with his hammers, Jascan conjures a thunderous lance ending another two with skillful strikes and then Wat brings down the last assailant with three blows. And just like that it is over, alien bodies littering the corridor and everything otherwise still and quiet.

Beyond each of the just-opened doors you see the doppelgangers living quarters, each room with comfortable beds, washbasins, wardrobes and full length mirrors. 

*Spoiler: saves*
Show

Fort DC13 vs Keston sound burst
(1d20+4)[12]
(1d20+4)[19]
(1d20+4)[18]
(1d20+4)[14]

----------


## razorback

As the shapeshifter falls, Kuln turns and looks and sees that everyone is still standing except for the Doppelgangers.
Checking the rent in his shoulder, he shoves a piece of cloth to help with the clotting before looking back at Wat.  "Wat, you ok?  Mind that door behind you while we make sure these rest of these rooms are clear, eh?" with that he begins to check the room in front of him before moving to the next ones.

*Spoiler*
Show




Search
(1d20+14)[*15*]

----------


## DrK

*Kurnos*

The druid pauses, a hand raised to calm the savage and blood splattered wolves beside him. "Well, that saves us exploring all these doors then!" he says eying the door at the western end of the corridor that didn't open. "Is anyone injured my friends?" He drops down from the wolf and pats it gently, running a hand along the long scratch on Primus's flank. 

He looks to the door and nods to Kuln, "After the last door that had the pit, maybe some cautious checking would be wise..."

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show




Kurnos
hps 60/60
Saves 9/9/10 ( +2 vs disease)
AC 18 vs evil (6 arm, 2 dex) +2 Wormtail = 20

Secundus
Hps 49/ 49
Saves 9/8/5 Evasion,
AC 23 (Arm 3, Dex 3, Nat 7) +2 wormtail = 25

Primus
Hps 74/85
Saves 11/9/6 Evasion
AC 23 (Arm 3, dex 3, nat 8, sz -1) +2 worm tail = 25

DR 6/ magic

Incarnum
1E Wormtail belt (+2 NA, +1/E)
2E Urskan Greaves (+5 Cold /E, +1d4 Cold on charge / E)
1E Sphynx Claws [HANDS]/[TOTEM] (+E on Str check, Claws +E, 1d8+E, Pounce)
0E Shedu Crown [CROWN] (+E to mind affecting, Telepathy 100ft)
2E Astral Vambrace (DR 2+2*E/magic)
0E Strong Heart Vest (DR 1+1*E for ability damage)

Kurnos Effects:
Longstrider, Primal Hunter, Primal instinct, "Uncanny dodge",
+10ft Speed, +5 climb/ jump/ swim/ initiative
Bull strength 7 mins

Party
+4 to chr checks and charisma-based skills check

----------


## Battlemage

Varian El'Djiran

Varian looks on in wonder at the ferious might that his companions display in tearing apart the Doppelgangers.

"Well fought friends, that was a sight to behold! I hope your wounds don't trouble you too much!"

After that, he joins Kuln in checking the small rooms for anything of interest, beginning on the opposite side of the whisper gnome.

----------


## Cavir

"Impressively quick. Anyone need healing? Who knows what else we'll be facing before reaching the flayer."

Keston uses his Arcane Sight to scan the hallway and newly opened rooms.

----------


## Dienekes

I got just a scratch, Wat said to Keston. Good work everyone. Knowing that he wasnt worth spit searching for traps he nodded his agreement to Kuln and pointed his weapon at the last group of doors in the off chance another surprise showed up.

----------


## Ghostfoot

Kuln and Varian start working through the rooms, Keston checking for anything magical.

Each room contains beds, dressers, washbasins, large full-length mirrors and wardrobes. The wardrobes are packed full of clothing in many styles - ordinary clothes, functional leather aprons, military & servants uniforms, jeweled-stitched & gold-threaded noble's court clothing, clerical garments and others. Many brooches, amulets & rings that range from token to ostentatious are scattered among the dressers. None of this is magical but some of the costumes/ disguises and jewelry must certainly be worth a fair bit to the right buyer.

----------


## razorback

Looking up at Varian with a puzzled expression on his face, he ponders for a moment before speaking.  "Are these the costumes they wear when impersonating someone?  How many people... or organizations, have they infiltrated?" he says, a bit stunned at the revelation.  "This could mean anyone, even those we thought of as allies, could be aligned against us."  He ponders for a moment at the ramifications before shaking it off.  "Alright, we aren't done here." as he moves towards the unopened double doors, not worrying about silence after the battle that just happened.


*Spoiler*
Show


AC ~20; Current ~ 21/25 if they are giants
HP ~ 67; Current ~ 65
AP ~ 8 ; Current ~ 8
Search
(1d20+14)[*17*]
Listen
(1d20+14)[*25*]



Effects ~
Knowledge Devotion check = +2 insight bonus on attack rolls and damage rolls.
Jascan -
+3 to hit (+2 morale from bardsong (barsong, badge of valor), +1 circumstance from haste)
+2 to damage (+2 morale from bardsong, +1 badge of courage)
+2 to vs versus charm and fear
double movement up to +30' per round
extra attack when full attacking
+1 AC
+1 Reflex saves
+4 to chr checks and charisma-based skills checks
Child of Shadows Stance = If you move at least 10 feet during your turn, you gain concealment against all melee and ranged attacks until the start of your next turn.
Sapphire Nightmare Blade = O
Cloak of Deception = O
Shadow Jaunt = O
Mountain Hammer = X

----------


## Ghostfoot

Kuln checks over the iron double doors at the western end of the hallway, looking for any more traps or triggers. He doesn't find anything of note, nor can he hear sign of any activity beyond them.

----------


## Battlemage

*Varian El'Djiran*

Varian has a curious expression on his face as he studies the doppelgangers belongings. "I have never thought about the amount of logistics that are necessary to keep their plots and impersonations up, even accounting for their natural abilities. They must have a rather large network at their back if they are able to procure all of these things. You might be right about their reach, Kuln. I do not know how it would even be possible to find every last thread of their metaphorical web..."

Still thinking on this, Varian grabs the jewelry and smaller valuables and stows them in his backpack, leaving the costumes and other large items behind. Then he follows Kuln to the doors, guarding his back while he works.

----------


## Cavir

Keston looks through the rooms with Varian. While Varian gathers the valuables, Keston glances through the noble wear, looking for something his size. He stuffs a near Mystran blue outfit with gold threads it into his pack. "Yes, quite disturbing. If word gets out around the general city it could cause chaos. On our way out we should burn any of this we don't take. On second thought take the clothing and donate it to a worthy group."  

Keston readies himself for whatever the next surprise they encounter is.

----------


## DrK

*Kurnos*

Kurnos watched as the others ransacked the rooms, "A nasty web, who knows how far in this city their influence has risen. We must be wary, even more so that we have become caught in whatever web they are weaving. Whilst we are here no-one must venture anywhere alone I feel. If we could camp outside the walls in our tents to isolate ourselves I'd suggest that. But even a wanderer like me enjoys a warm bed an ale from time to time with friends." 

As Kuln decalared the door safe he nodded, "Shall I and my pet lead the way? We are robustly armoured and can bear the brunt of any suprises that lie beyond?" If the others agree he leaves Sceundus to guard the rear oft he party and will barrel through the door atop Primus, claws outstetched and still stained wit the blood of the previous dopplegangers

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show



Kurnos
hps 60/60
Saves 9/9/10 ( +2 vs disease)
AC 18 vs evil (6 arm, 2 dex) +2 Wormtail = 20

Secundus
Hps 49/ 49
Saves 9/8/5 Evasion,
AC 23 (Arm 3, Dex 3, Nat 7) +2 wormtail = 25

Primus
Hps 74/85
Saves 11/9/6 Evasion
AC 23 (Arm 3, dex 3, nat 8, sz -1) +2 worm tail = 25

DR 6/ magic

Incarnum
1E Wormtail belt (+2 NA, +1/E)
2E Urskan Greaves (+5 Cold /E, +1d4 Cold on charge / E)
1E Sphynx Claws [HANDS]/[TOTEM] (+E on Str check, Claws +E, 1d8+E, Pounce)
0E Shedu Crown [CROWN] (+E to mind affecting, Telepathy 100ft)
2E Astral Vambrace (DR 2+2*E/magic)
0E Strong Heart Vest (DR 1+1*E for ability damage)

Kurnos Effects:
Longstrider, Primal Hunter, Primal instinct, "Uncanny dodge",
+10ft Speed, +5 climb/ jump/ swim/ initiative

Party
+4 to chr checks and charisma-based skills check

----------


## razorback

Kuln nods as he works the doors.  "Come on, pup.  Lead the way." he says as he reaches up on his tip-toes to pat the beasts on their heads.  Putting his tools away, he draws one sword as he pushes the doors open.

----------


## Dienekes

Wat follows Kurnos and his dog.

----------


## Ghostfoot

Kurnos surges against the doors atop Primus, the doors bursting open revealing an illuminated room beyond.

Two tables , each surrounded by plain wooden chairs, sit in the middle of this large chamber. Unorganized heap of maps, notes and books cover each table. A large map of Waterdeep hangs on the opposite wall.

----------


## razorback

Before anyone can walk in, Kuln slides under Primus as he checks the entrance for any traps, not feeling like evading another pit trap like before.

*Spoiler*
Show


Search
(1d20+14)[*17*]

----------


## Cavir

Keston practices his patience waiting on Kuln, almost giddy with collecting the enemy's secrets. He peers into the room with his arcane sight "Perhaps that will map out their web. Have the dogs watch our back?"

----------


## DrK

*Kurnos*

Kurnos and the dogs surge into the room, the dogs sniffing trying to use their_scent_ to follow any tracks or trails through the room. "I'll search the walls here my friend, I'll leave the letters to you." Kurnos says nodding to Keston and Kuln. He searches the room carefully looking for any signs of secret doors, following the dogs and their sensetive noses


*Spoiler: OOC*
Show



Scent checks for tracking (1d20+9)[*22*] and (1d20+8)[*11*]
DC 22 on Search taking 20

Kurnos
hps 60/60
Saves 9/9/10 ( +2 vs disease)
AC 18 vs evil (6 arm, 2 dex) +2 Wormtail = 20

Secundus
Hps 49/ 49
Saves 9/8/5 Evasion,
AC 23 (Arm 3, Dex 3, Nat 7) +2 wormtail = 25

Primus
Hps 74/85
Saves 11/9/6 Evasion
AC 23 (Arm 3, dex 3, nat 8, sz -1) +2 worm tail = 25

DR 6/ magic

Incarnum
1E Wormtail belt (+2 NA, +1/E)
2E Urskan Greaves (+5 Cold /E, +1d4 Cold on charge / E)
1E Sphynx Claws [HANDS]/[TOTEM] (+E on Str check, Claws +E, 1d8+E, Pounce)
0E Shedu Crown [CROWN] (+E to mind affecting, Telepathy 100ft)
2E Astral Vambrace (DR 2+2*E/magic)
0E Strong Heart Vest (DR 1+1*E for ability damage)

Kurnos Effects:
Longstrider, Primal Hunter, Primal instinct, "Uncanny dodge",
+10ft Speed, +5 climb/ jump/ swim/ initiative

Party
+4 to chr checks and charisma-based skills check

----------


## Ghostfoot

Kuln slides forward, quickly checking over the entranceway for any traps before Kurnos can enter. He finds nothing of note, and the druid and his dogs surge past into the room, sniffing about. Keston watches, looking for any signs of magic and seeing none, save the illuminating torchlight.

Kurnos spends a good half hour with the dogs searching about the walls and corners of the room. While the area around the tables and maps has seen some use the dogs don't find anything of note around the walls, and nor does Kurnos find any secret doors despite the careful searching.

----------


## Togo

Jascan shrugs, retuning his guitar.

There are two other doors...  I assume there's no one in either, since they would have heard us by now.  But we should check.

----------


## DrK

*Kurnos*


Looking about the walls Kurnos eventually shrugs "Aye Kuln. I agree with you. There must be something in one of the other rooms. This cult must have a leader and I don't think we have met them." He looks at the table, "Was there anything of interest there? Shall we explore the rest of the rooms?"


*Spoiler: OOC*
Show




Kurnos
hps 60/60
Saves 9/9/10 ( +2 vs disease)
AC 18 vs evil (6 arm, 2 dex) +2 Wormtail = 20

Secundus
Hps 49/ 49
Saves 9/8/5 Evasion,
AC 23 (Arm 3, Dex 3, Nat 7) +2 wormtail = 25

Primus
Hps 74/85
Saves 11/9/6 Evasion
AC 23 (Arm 3, dex 3, nat 8, sz -1) +2 worm tail = 25

DR 6/ magic

Incarnum
1E Wormtail belt (+2 NA, +1/E)
2E Urskan Greaves (+5 Cold /E, +1d4 Cold on charge / E)
1E Sphynx Claws [HANDS]/[TOTEM] (+E on Str check, Claws +E, 1d8+E, Pounce)
0E Shedu Crown [CROWN] (+E to mind affecting, Telepathy 100ft)
2E Astral Vambrace (DR 2+2*E/magic)
0E Strong Heart Vest (DR 1+1*E for ability damage)

Kurnos Effects:
Longstrider, Primal Hunter, Primal instinct, "Uncanny dodge",
+10ft Speed, +5 climb/ jump/ swim/ initiative

Party
+4 to chr checks and charisma-based skills check

----------


## Battlemage

*Varian El'Djiran*

Non-magical letters are decidedly less interesting to Varian than magical ones would be, so he leaves the more thorough investigating to Keston. The spellscale merely reads some of the documents at random to get a rough impression of the contents. After a while he stops his haphazard research and answers Kurnos.

"Yes, there must be _something_ of consequence in this lair, and we havent found it yet. Let's push forward."

----------


## Cavir

While several search for secret doors, Keston is totally focused on the information the room provides in the form of maps, notes, books, and map. Anything that seemed possibly useful he stuffs into his handy haversack. With others on guard he takes all the time he can. He's quite wordy with his findings for any who pay attention.

Called by Kurnos and Varian to move onward, the cleric pipes up. "I would suggest the closer smaller door first."

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Have no idea what to roll if anything. The given half hour should be more than a cursory glance. Guessing the info will be more useful once we head topside again. Don't want to leave behind anything that may be of use for the enemy or help themselves to undoing the intricate web of intrigue in the city.

----------


## Ghostfoot

Varian & Keston rifle through the papers, Keston taking more time and stashing them methodically into his satchel as he does. There is a _lot_ of information here - noble families, merchant councils, guilds, courts, militia all seem to be referenced as compromised in some fashion or other. The finer details are never explicitly stated but nevertheless given time it must be possible for an informed detective to draw some conclusions about the scope and likely targets of this corruption. It would take several hours - more time than you have right now - but if you could get this information into the right hands it would be very useful indeed.

----------


## Battlemage

*Varian El'Djiran*

Varian takes one last look over the room, and the documents and papers that Keston has stowed away. "This should be very interesting for the authorities. Maybe the doppelgangers' web across the city can be found and cut down with the help of this information."

Turning toward the yet unexplored part of the lair, he continues: "Shall we get on with it then? I'm sure there is more to be unearthed here."

----------


## razorback

"Right... back to Lady Tryssia and... or the constables?  Either way, I am ready to leave.  This den of deceit reeks and I would wash the stench off me." he says as he throws down the bundle he was holding while looking under it for the intelligence he might be able to gather.  "They can send a squad down here to tear this place apart.  I have no interest in snooping through this." he says as he begins to make his way out with the others.

----------


## Dienekes

"There are still unopened doors. I would trek onward if you others wish it. But if we are agreed to turn back and involve the constabulary I believe some of us should remain here. If we abandon their point of exit, many might escape before we return with reinforcements."

----------


## Cavir

Keston raised a concerned eyebrow. "Yes, this information should be of great use put into the right hands. But Lady Mystra gave me a vision. What we've uncovered here is just the tip. It is the machinations of the true evil to come. I don't believe the constabulary are up for this kind of danger.  No one will be forced to continue on of course, but parts of our power as a group include our numbers and individual specialties. There is a greater evil that I can not deal with on my own. A Mind Flayer. I ask for all your help in dealing with what is below. Who will continue on?"

----------


## DrK

*Kurnos*


Kurnos looks at Keston and nods. "The hunt is not yet done, we have but scratched the surface of this den. We can explore the other doors and unveil the horror that lurks here and bring it to screaming and savage justice." Looking to Keston he repeats his emphatic agreement and heads back to to explore the others doors that they have overlooked to try and find where the enemy is hiding, eyes, ears and _scent_ alert to danger

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show




Kurnos
hps 60/60
Saves 9/9/10 ( +2 vs disease)
AC 18 vs evil (6 arm, 2 dex) +2 Wormtail = 20

Secundus
Hps 49/ 49
Saves 9/8/5 Evasion,
AC 23 (Arm 3, Dex 3, Nat 7) +2 wormtail = 25

Primus
Hps 74/85
Saves 11/9/6 Evasion
AC 23 (Arm 3, dex 3, nat 8, sz -1) +2 worm tail = 25

DR 6/ magic

Incarnum
1E Wormtail belt (+2 NA, +1/E)
2E Urskan Greaves (+5 Cold /E, +1d4 Cold on charge / E)
1E Sphynx Claws [HANDS]/[TOTEM] (+E on Str check, Claws +E, 1d8+E, Pounce)
0E Shedu Crown [CROWN] (+E to mind affecting, Telepathy 100ft)
2E Astral Vambrace (DR 2+2*E/magic)
0E Strong Heart Vest (DR 1+1*E for ability damage)

Kurnos Effects:
Longstrider, Primal Hunter, Primal instinct, "Uncanny dodge",
+10ft Speed, +5 climb/ jump/ swim/ initiative

Party
+4 to chr checks and charisma-based skills check

----------


## Ghostfoot

With senses attuned for any further sign of nefarious shapeshifters, Kurnos retraces your steps back through the hallway checking behind any remaining doors.

The first door he opens, just to the north (N11), he has a good inkling of what may lie behind. Opening it reveals a simple lavatory drop. A quick glance doesn't show anything of note.

He checks the final door (O20), the lock quickly giving up to Kuln. Beyond is another small bedroom, much like the others although with fewer visual signs of recent habitation. You would probably have left it at that, but Keston with his _arcane sight_ notes something very unusual indeed. 

*Spoiler: Arcane sight - Keston*
Show

You can clearly see that the whole eastern wall of the room (P21 - R21) radiates a moderate aura of enchantment illusion magic.


*Spoiler: Map*
Show

----------


## Cavir

Keston focuses on the far wall. "There we go. That wall glows magic. Should be just an illusion. Let's go."  He steps up to the wall, touches the illusion with his morningstar, then steps through.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Disbelief Will (1d20+16)[*17*]

EDIT: LOL a 1! So the weapon passes through but I'm not convinced?

----------


## Dienekes

"Hmm," is all Wat mutters as he follows Keston. Illusion magic is always an annoyance. He used to deal with it by just prodding things with his spear when he got close. But now that they've seen far more real traps in this place he figured it would be a better idea to rely on those more suited to detecting the potential pitfalls they will face.

----------


## Battlemage

*Varian El'Djiran*

"Fascinating!" Varian approaches the wall that Keston indicated. He reaches out a hand and touches the supposed illusion, sliding his fingers up and down. "The magic in this place is quite interesting."

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


*Will save for Disbelief* - (1d20+16)[*23*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Keston inspects the _illusory wall_, aware it's supposed to be merely a figment but still not quite convinced. Prodding it with his weapon he takes comfort as he sees Varian simply step through. 

Varian, Keston & Wat pass through the weird wall-image and find themselves in a small dark antechamber. A single iron door leads onward to the southeast.

*Spoiler: Map*
Show

----------


## DrK

*Kurnos*

As the illusory wall is discovered Kurnos grins from behind his mask. "Illusion and smoke and mirrors."

With his claws scraping on the walls he nods. And approaches with the others to examine the iron door. ""Well my friends, onwards we go.."

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show




Kurnos
hps 60/60
Saves 9/9/10 ( +2 vs disease)
AC 18 vs evil (6 arm, 2 dex) +2 Wormtail = 20

Secundus
Hps 49/ 49
Saves 9/8/5 Evasion,
AC 23 (Arm 3, Dex 3, Nat 7) +2 wormtail = 25

Primus
Hps 74/85
Saves 11/9/6 Evasion
AC 23 (Arm 3, dex 3, nat 8, sz -1) +2 worm tail = 25

DR 6/ magic

Incarnum
1E Wormtail belt (+2 NA, +1/E)
2E Urskan Greaves (+5 Cold /E, +1d4 Cold on charge / E)
1E Sphynx Claws [HANDS]/[TOTEM] (+E on Str check, Claws +E, 1d8+E, Pounce)
0E Shedu Crown [CROWN] (+E to mind affecting, Telepathy 100ft)
2E Astral Vambrace (DR 2+2*E/magic)
0E Strong Heart Vest (DR 1+1*E for ability damage)

Kurnos Effects:
Longstrider, Primal Hunter, Primal instinct, "Uncanny dodge",
+10ft Speed, +5 climb/ jump/ swim/ initiative

Party
+4 to chr checks and charisma-based skills check

----------


## Cavir

With the tight quarters, Keston listens then opens the door.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Listen (1d20+6)[*24*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Keston listens at the door, hearing what sounds like the occasional _clinking_ of metal on stone and _flap, flap_ of feathery wings...

Opening the door carefully to see what lies beyond he spies a sorry sight. A dungeon chamber greets him, chains and iron collars hanging from the walls and a trio of magical lanterns suspended from the ceiling. Shackled to the walls are a number of majestic griffon steeds in a miserable state. The beasts, not doubt captured from city's renowned griffon air cavalry, are filthy. They flap their wings feebly as their shackles allow and crane their heads towards you.

*Spoiler: Map*
Show

----------


## DrK

*Kurnos*


Kurnos looks in horror at the sorry state of the griffins and runs forward a hand held out to try and calm the beasts. "Come now beasts, shhh, calm now.." he says as he approaches them carefully


*Spoiler: OOC*
Show



Wild empathy (1d20+2)[*15*]

Kurnos
hps 60/60
Saves 9/9/10 ( +2 vs disease)
AC 18 vs evil (6 arm, 2 dex) +2 Wormtail = 20

Secundus
Hps 49/ 49
Saves 9/8/5 Evasion,
AC 23 (Arm 3, Dex 3, Nat 7) +2 wormtail = 25

Primus
Hps 74/85
Saves 11/9/6 Evasion
AC 23 (Arm 3, dex 3, nat 8, sz -1) +2 worm tail = 25

DR 6/ magic

Incarnum
1E Wormtail belt (+2 NA, +1/E)
2E Urskan Greaves (+5 Cold /E, +1d4 Cold on charge / E)
1E Sphynx Claws [HANDS]/[TOTEM] (+E on Str check, Claws +E, 1d8+E, Pounce)
0E Shedu Crown [CROWN] (+E to mind affecting, Telepathy 100ft)
2E Astral Vambrace (DR 2+2*E/magic)
0E Strong Heart Vest (DR 1+1*E for ability damage)

Kurnos Effects:
Longstrider, Primal Hunter, Primal instinct, "Uncanny dodge",
+10ft Speed, +5 climb/ jump/ swim/ initiative

Party
+4 to chr checks and charisma-based skills check



[/QUOTE]

----------


## Cavir

Keston is saddened seeing the tortured beasts. As Kurnos works on calming the griffons Keston ponders a moment. then pulls two empty sacks out of his knapsack. He hands one to Kurnos and asks him to hold it open while he holds his own open too. Casting an orison, both sacks are filled with water. Keston turns to another griffon and holds out the sack then slowly approaches, offering it a drink. The sacks may not be water proof but should drain slowly enough for a drink. If accepted, he'll do the same for the other two griffons.

----------


## Ghostfoot

Kurnos & Keston tend to the miserable maltreated beasts, doing what they can to soothe the creatures and calm them. The griffons react, rising to their feet and moving closer as they hold forward offerings of sustenance with outstretched arms.

But what is that strange, scent? Kurnos' senses detect an underlying taint of possibly humanoid remains. Keston, distracted at first at their plight, notes a tell-tale aura of transformative magic. Kuln spies a bucket of food in the corner, and the food looks alarmingly like pieces of people! All of a sudden the scene turns and the piteous creatures seem far less interested in the offered water as they do in your own warm bodies!!!!

*Spoiler: rolls & info*
Show

wicked beast disguise
(1d20+21)[27]

Spot
Keston (1d20+6)[20] +10 arbitrary bonus for arcane sight = 30
Kurnos (1d20+9)[24] +10 arbitrary bonus for scent = 34
Kuln (1d20+19)[37]
Jascan (1d20)[18]
Wat (1d20)[16]
Varian (1d20+1)[19] 

Initiative:
beasts (1d20+1)[10]
Keston (1d20-1)[0]
Kurnos (1d20+2)[4]
Kuln (1d20)[12]
Jascan (1d20+2)[19]
Wat (1d20+2)[21]
Varian (1d20+3)[16]

order of play is:
Surprise round:
Kuln
beasts
Kurnos & Keston

Normal combat begins:
Jascan, Wat, Varian, Kuln
beasts
Kurnos & Keston

*Spoiler: Map*
Show




*=> Kuln*
_razorback has been busy of late, so I'll give a little time then skip his turn if he's not back online_

----------


## Ghostfoot

The closest three griffons lunge forward beaks and claws seeking to tear apart the unsuspecting Keston and Kurnos even as the danger suddenly dawns.

At the rear, the remaining 'captive' griffon begins to change shape, its form altering from the dishevelled yet noble griffon to reveal its true form - a hideously ugly creature with the body and legs of a nine-foot-long stag, the tufted tail of a lion, and a low-slung, wedgeshaped head like that of a giant badger. It has glowing red eyes, a sudden nauseating stench, and it drools loathsomely. Its foul, oily skin is a motley mixture of brown, gray, and black hues, and it has sharp, bony ridges in lieu of teeth.



*Spoiler: rolls & info*
Show

leucrotta changesteed vs Keston
bite (PA) (1d20+9)[20] damage (2d6+15)[18]
claw (1d20+3)[4] damage (1d4+6)[10]
claw (1d20+3)[13] damage (1d4+6)[9]

leucrotta changesteed vs Keston
bite (PA) (1d20+9)[14] damage (2d6+15)[20]
claw (1d20+3)[9] damage (1d4+6)[9]
claw (1d20+3)[13] damage (1d4+6)[10]

leucrotta changesteed vs Kurnos
5ft step
bite (1d20+13)[19] damage (2d6+7)[10]
claw (1d20+7)[18] damage (1d4+2)[4]
claw (1d20+7)[24] damage (1d4+2)[6]

Edit: deleted the claw attacks as surprise round so no full attacks :-(

leucrotta changesteed
change shape

knowledge arcana to ID
Keston (1d20+16)[28] Success
Kurnos (1d20+3)[18] Success
Kuln (1d20+5)[17] Fail
Jascan (1d20+14)[24] Success
Varian (1d20+9)[16] Fail

_Sometimes known as the greater leucrotta, the changesteed is a leucrotta with doppelganger blood. Changesteeds prefer humanoid flesh and hunt them more avidly than normal leucrottas do. They have a powerful bite and are immune to charm and compulsion effects._

*Spoiler: Map*
Show




*=> Kurnos & Keston (surprise round actions)
=> Jascan, Wat, Varian, Kuln (normal round actions)*

----------


## Battlemage

*Varian El'Djiran*

Varian's pity at the sight of the miserable animals gives way to shock and a rush of adrenaline, as the situation changes suddenly, turning into a frenzy of claws and savagery.

Steeling his resolve, he speaks words of power, and giant wings of translucent blue unfurl behind him, striking out at their foes with blinding speed.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


I'm assuming here that Varian can manage a line of sight to all enemies, if not, he can use a 5ft. step or a move action to achieve it. If not possible, apply cover as necessary.

Casting Wings of flurry at the 3 griffons and the stag-badger. With blood-quickening meditation of bahamut targeted at the stag-badger.
*force damage* - (9d6)[*30*] + daze condition for one round to all enemies. Reflex save DC 20 to avoid daze and half the damage. An additional *untyped damage* - (2d6)[*3*] for the stag-badger if it is Evil.

----------


## Cavir

Keston realizes the mistake too late. The presented situation was too plausible. The rage of two of the beasts focused on him could be a quick deadly mistake. One bite missed but the other hit solidly ripping out a full mouthful. As he began to feel dizzy from sudden blood loss he staggered his way past the rest of the party. He muttered "Help Kurnos"

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Been a while but my sheet shows 18/34hp. Just took 18hp damage.
0/34hp
Withdraw to O22. Hopefully the doorway will give enough cover to prevent an AoO leaving the second square.

----------


## Togo

Jascan, straining to see exactly what is going from the back, starts picking out a lively tune on his mandolin.  It's an old tune, but a favourite.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Casting _Haste_, centered on the doorway so as to catch all characters.

----------


## DrK

*Kurnos Blackfoot*

Kurnos pauses, looking round in horror, "Spirits preserve us"  he snarls at the shapeshifting beast that lunges at him, its teeth bouncing off the thick purple scales gleaming around his waist. He rolls forward to make space for his colleagues and leaps at the angry devil badger, sphinx claws gleaming with incarnate energy and buzzing with enhanced speed, pulling his incarnum into his body he focuses it on the gleaming scales and long claws.

Behind him both dogs howl in rage and anger, trapped out of reach of their master by the narrow confines!

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show



5ft to T25
Full attack the luerocotta 
(1d20+13)[*19*] dam (1d8+6)[*13*] 
(1d20+13)[*20*] dam (1d8+6)[*11*] 
(1d20+13)[*26*] dam (1d8+6)[*11*] 


Kurnos
hps 60/60
Saves 9/9/10 ( +2 vs disease)
AC 6 arm, 2 dex +4 Wormtail +1 haste = 23

Secundus
Hps 49/ 49
Saves 9/8/5 Evasion,
AC 23 (Arm 3, Dex 3, Nat 7) +2 wormtail = 25

Primus
Hps 74/85
Saves 11/9/6 Evasion
AC 23 (Arm 3, dex 3, nat 8, sz -1) +2 worm tail = 25

*DR 6/ magic*

Incarnum
2E Wormtail belt (+2 NA, +1/E)
0E Urskan Greaves (+5 Cold /E, +1d4 Cold on charge / E)
2E Sphynx Claws [HANDS]/[TOTEM] (+E on Str check, Claws +E, 1d8+E, Pounce)
0E Shedu Crown [CROWN] (+E to mind affecting, Telepathy 100ft)
2E Astral Vambrace (DR 2+2*E/magic)
0E Strong Heart Vest (DR 1+1*E for ability damage)

Kurnos Effects:
Longstrider, Primal Hunter, Primal instinct, "Uncanny dodge",
+10ft Speed, +5 climb/ jump/ swim/ initiative

Party
+4 to chr checks and charisma-based skills check
Haste

----------


## Dienekes

"Kurnos, give them hell!" Wat called out, before he move aside and let the severely wounded Keston pass. 

"Are you alright. I have a belt of healing, do you wish to use it on yourself?"

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show


Don't see I have much an angle to do anything. So using White Raven Tactics to give Kurnos another turn to attack the enemies. Then if Kurnos says he needs the healing, going to give him my Belt of Healing as an action so he can heal himself and save his spell slots for later.



*Spoiler: Stats*
Show


HP: 55/65
AC: 21+1+2
AC-FF: 19
AC-T: 13+1

Fort: 8
Ref: 7+1
Will: 3

Gonna try and keep all my buffs straight:
+4 untyped bonus to charisma checks and to charisma-based skill checks.
+1 to hit from haste)
double movement up to +30' per round
extra attack when full attacking
+1 AC
+1 reflex saves

----------


## DrK

*Kurnos Blackfoot*

Kurnos nods to Wat, as he shouts and distracts the savage badger beast and the griffin nearest to hit, taking advantage of the momentary distraction to duck between the beast and the Griffin to the corner where he can't be surrounded, still slashing and swinging madly at the leurocotta. As a space opens up he whistles loudly, Secundus bounding in, massive claw snapping out at the nearest feral griffin as the armoured hound bounds into the room. 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show



5ft to U23
Full attack the luerocotta 
(1d20+13)[*28*] dam (1d8+6)[*8*]
(1d20+13)[*31*] dam (1d8+6)[*11*]
(1d20+13)[*27*] dam (1d8+6)[*12*]

Secundus
Move into room as Keston clears out, claw  the nearest Griffin
[roll]1d20+11[/roll dam (1d8+6)[*10*]

Kurnos
hps 60/60
Saves 9/9/10 ( +2 vs disease)
AC 6 arm, 2 dex +4 Wormtail +1 haste = 23

Secundus
Hps 49/ 49
Saves 9/8/5 Evasion,
AC 23 (Arm 3, Dex 3, Nat 7) +4 wormtail +1 haste = 28

Primus
Hps 74/85
Saves 11/9/6 Evasion
AC 23 (Arm 3, dex 3, nat 8, sz -1) +2 worm tail = 25

*DR 6/ magic*

Incarnum
2E Wormtail belt (+2 NA, +1/E)
0E Urskan Greaves (+5 Cold /E, +1d4 Cold on charge / E)
2E Sphynx Claws [HANDS]/[TOTEM] (+E on Str check, Claws +E, 1d8+E, Pounce)
0E Shedu Crown [CROWN] (+E to mind affecting, Telepathy 100ft)
2E Astral Vambrace (DR 2+2*E/magic)
0E Strong Heart Vest (DR 1+1*E for ability damage)

Kurnos Effects:
Longstrider, Primal Hunter, Primal instinct, "Uncanny dodge",
+10ft Speed, +5 climb/ jump/ swim/ initiative

Party
+4 to chr checks and charisma-based skills check
Haste

----------


## Ghostfoot

Varian steps forward unleashing magical translucent wings that batter and buffet the ambushing beasts. The draconic spell is brutally effective, the might of the draco-mage smashing the leucrotta about the room for *30,30,30 & 18* damage leaving the three griffon-form stunned and barely able to hold their feet.

Keston, badly-injured, takes the opportunity to duck back out of the chamber as Jascan also uses the magic of his mandolin to _hasten_ the group. 

Spurred by Jascan & Wat, Kurnos leaps at the farthest stinking leucrotta. He swings and slashes tearing into it for *13, 11, 11, 8, 11, & 12* damage the relentless onslaught overwhelming it the vile deceitful creature distressingly calling out in the voice of a young girl "Please sir, no..." even as it falls.

*Spoiler: rolls*
Show

save vs Wings of Flurry ref DC20
(1d20+7)[8]
(1d20+7)[16]
(1d20+7)[15]
(1d20+7)[21]

Nice spell I must remember to give to the bad guys!




> Withdraw to O22.


 I'm gonna put you in P22 as O22 you're falling down a trap door  :Small Eek: 

*Spoiler: Map*
Show




Remaining leucrotta are _dazed_ this round*
=> Party*

----------


## DrK

*Kurnos Blackfoot*

As the vile creature falls to his claws and tries to cry out in a young girl's voice Kurnos slashes at its throat with his long gleming incarnum claws. A muttered "Enough of your trickery creature..." as he kicks it away from him. The buffeting spell of power rushes around him and he tenses against the force, but should know better as the magic only assails the griffins. As the one flanked by him and Secundus reels he lashes at it savagely, a barked "Take this one, make way for yourselves..." to the others. 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show



Full attack S/T 22/23
(1d20+15)[*33*] dam (1d8+6)[*11*]
(1d20+15)[*35*] dam (1d8+6)[*10*]
(1d20+15)[*25*] dam (1d8+6)[*8*]

Secundus Full attack S/T 22/23
Bite (1d20+13)[*29*] dam (1d6+6)[*8*]
Claw (1d20+13)[*23*] dam (1d8+6)[*13*]
Claw (1d20+13)[*23*] dam (1d8+6)[*9*]


Kurnos
hps 60/60
Saves 9/9/10 ( +2 vs disease)
AC 6 arm, 2 dex +4 Wormtail +1 haste = 23

Secundus
Hps 49/ 49
Saves 9/8/5 Evasion,
AC 23 (Arm 3, Dex 3, Nat 7) +4 wormtail +1 haste = 28

Primus
Hps 74/85
Saves 11/9/6 Evasion
AC 23 (Arm 3, dex 3, nat 8, sz -1) +2 worm tail = 25

*DR 6/ magic*

Incarnum
2E Wormtail belt (+2 NA, +1/E)
0E Urskan Greaves (+5 Cold /E, +1d4 Cold on charge / E)
2E Sphynx Claws [HANDS]/[TOTEM] (+E on Str check, Claws +E, 1d8+E, Pounce)
0E Shedu Crown [CROWN] (+E to mind affecting, Telepathy 100ft)
2E Astral Vambrace (DR 2+2*E/magic)
0E Strong Heart Vest (DR 1+1*E for ability damage)

Kurnos Effects:
Longstrider, Primal Hunter, Primal instinct, "Uncanny dodge",
+10ft Speed, +5 climb/ jump/ swim/ initiative

Party
+4 to chr checks and charisma-based skills check
Haste

----------


## Ghostfoot

Between the two of them, Kurnos and Secundus bring down another of the creatures, the emaciated griffon collapsing to one side in a broken bloodied heap

----------


## Battlemage

*Varian El'Djiran*

Varian's lips curl in distaste as he hears the beast utter its dying words in a young girl's voice. Seeing Kurnos finish the creatures closer to the group, he targets the one farthest in the back, raising his hands and firing two blistering rays of fire at the griffon-shaped thing.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Full-round action: Empowered Scorching Ray at the griffon-beast in ST 26/27. Team buffs are included in the rolls.
Ray 1: *Ranged touch attack* - (1d20+10)[*13*] *fire damage* - (6d6)[*18*]
Ray 2: *Ranged touch attack* - (1d20+10)[*23*] *fire damage* - (6d6)[*17*]

----------


## Cavir

Keston, woozy from wounds, tends to himself.  Mystra's gift flows through him and his wounds begin healing.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Touch of Healing, 12hp.

----------


## Dienekes

Once certain Keston was safe, Wat raised his shield and headed out toward the conflict. Squeezing into the narrow space provided, Wat leveled his trident and took aim toward the animal Varian attacked. 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Move to S24
White Raven Strike against the griffon on S22. 
Accuracy: (1d20+10)[*14*]
Damage: (1d8+3)[*11*] + (4d6)[*17*].

If successful the griffon is considered flat-footed until the start of my next turn.




*Spoiler: stats*
Show



HP: 55/65
AC: 21+1+2
AC-FF: 19
AC-T: 13+1

Fort: 8
Ref: 7+1
Will: 3

Gonna try and keep all my buffs straight:
+4 untyped bonus to charisma checks and to charisma-based skill checks.
+1 to hit from haste)
double movement up to +30' per round
extra attack when full attacking
+1 AC
+1 reflex saves

----------


## Ghostfoot

Varian blasts one of the shapechanging beasts for *17* damage scorching its side black. Wat leaps forward to engage it, his blow put off as the other lunges at him powerful beak crunching around his shield arm for *14* damage.

The leucrotta griffons press their attacks, claws and beaks tearing at Wat and Secundus but thankfully evaded and fended away somehow.

*Spoiler: rolls*
Show

AoO vs Wat
bite (1d20+13)[28] damage (2d6+7)[14]

leucrotta changesteed vs Secondus
bite (PA) (1d20+9)[16] damage (2d6+15)[23]
claw (1d20+3)[7] damage (1d4+6)[9]
claw (1d20+3)[15] damage (1d4+6)[7]

leucrotta changesteed vs Wat (flanking)
5ft step
bite (PA) (1d20+11)[12] damage (2d6+15)[26]
claw (1d20+5)[18] damage (1d4+6)[10]
claw (1d20+5)[15] damage (1d4+6)[8]

*Spoiler: Map*
Show




*=> Party*

----------


## DrK

*Kurnos Blackfoot*

As another of the savage beasts falls Kurnos grins, the plain white mask now splattered with blood and feathers. "Unatural beasts, you have no place here..." he grunts as he whistles calling Secundus to his side where the hound begins to rip and tear  the creature with his master. 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show



Kurnos stay still and full attack
(1d20+15)[*25*] dam (1d8+6)[*9*]
(1d20+15)[*27*] dam (1d8+6)[*9*]
(1d20+15)[*19*] dam (1d8+6)[*14*]

Secundus 5ft south, attack the Southern Griffin
Bite (1d20+13)[*23*] dam(1d6+6)[*10*]
Claw (1d20+13)[*24*] dam (1d8+6)[*12*]
Claw (1d20+13)[*19*] dam (1d8+6)[*11*]


Kurnos
hps 54/60
Saves 9/9/10 ( +2 vs disease)
AC 6 arm, 2 dex +4 Wormtail +1 haste = 23

Secundus
Hps 49/ 49
Saves 9/8/5 Evasion,
AC 23 (Arm 3, Dex 3, Nat 7) +4 wormtail +1 haste = 28

Primus
Hps 74/85
Saves 11/9/6 Evasion
AC 23 (Arm 3, dex 3, nat 8, sz -1) +2 worm tail = 25

DR 6/ magic

Incarnum
2E Wormtail belt (+2 NA, +1/E)
0E Urskan Greaves (+5 Cold /E, +1d4 Cold on charge / E)
2E Sphynx Claws [HANDS]/[TOTEM] (+E on Str check, Claws +E, 1d8+E, Pounce)
0E Shedu Crown [CROWN] (+E to mind affecting, Telepathy 100ft)
2E Astral Vambrace (DR 2+2*E/magic)
0E Strong Heart Vest (DR 1+1*E for ability damage)

Kurnos Effects:
Longstrider, Primal Hunter, Primal instinct, "Uncanny dodge",
+10ft Speed, +5 climb/ jump/ swim/ initiative

Party
+4 to chr checks and charisma-based skills check
Haste

----------


## Dienekes

Wat shifts to the side, trying to get at least one of the griffon's surrounded, but it does not quite look like they've got it. Best to focus down at least one of them. He strikes with his trident against the southern griffon.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Full attack on the griffon
Shield Slam: (1d20+10)[*14*]
Damage: (1d8+3)[*10*]
If successful the target must make a Fortitude Saving Throw DC 15 or become Dazed for 1 round.

Haste Attack:(1d20+10)[*28*]
Damage: (1d8+3)[*7*]

Last Attack: (1d20+5)[*22*]
Damage: (1d8+3)[*4*]





*Spoiler: stats*
Show



HP: 41/65
AC: 21+1+2
AC-FF: 19
AC-T: 13+1

Fort: 8
Ref: 7+1
Will: 3

Gonna try and keep all my buffs straight:
+4 untyped bonus to charisma checks and to charisma-based skill checks.
+1 to hit from haste)
double movement up to +30' per round
extra attack when full attacking
+1 AC
+1 reflex saves

----------


## Battlemage

*Varian El'djiran*

Seeing his Kurnos and Wat batter the remaining beasts with a flurry of blows, Varian decides to save what remains of his more powerful spells for another occasion. With a gesture he fires four small shards of glowing blue energy at one of the griffons.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Full round action: Casting empowered Magic Missile at whatever griffon is still alive, if any.
( *force damage* - (4d4)[*9*] + 4 ) x 1.5 = *19*

----------


## Togo

Jascan looks troubled.  With the sharp angles and unforgiving lines of attack, he's not confident about hitting his target.

He instead lets out a long low note, curling his left hand in front of his face as if to crush the ton1d4e as it comes out.  As he hits the right pitch, the glassed threads if the gloves flare out, and tiny glowing stars shoot out.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Casting _magic missile_ using _gloves of the starry sky_.
damage (1d4+1)[*3*], (1d4+1)[*2*],  (1d4+1)[*3*], (1d4+1)[*2*], all on the easiest monster to see. 

*Party buffs*
From _haste_:
+1 to hit
double movement up to +30' per round
extra attack when full attacking
+1 AC
+1 reflex saves

+4 to chr checks and charisma-based skills checks

----------


## Cavir

Keston kept an eye on the parties progress in the battle as he continues to heal himself.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Touch of Healing up to 1/2hp = 17/34hp

----------


## Ghostfoot

Kurnos wrestles with the closest, batting aside the huge paws to swat at the beast for *9* and *9* damage a final blow for *14* damage putting the shapechanging beast down in a limp mess.

Secondus lunges and claws at the remaining creature, rending for *10, 12* & *11* damage. As the enhanced hound does so Wat swings about, swinging his shield wide but striking true with his trident for *7* damage. It's enough to end the fight, the final opponent bested.

You're left catching your breath in the room, the bodies of the trickster changesteeds slowly morphing back from disheveled griffons into their strange, true forms.

*Spoiler: surplus spells*
Show

@Battlemage, @Togo - no need to cross off those spells. Battle ends prior to casting.

----------


## DrK

*Kurnos Blackfoot*

As the last of the beasts fall Kurnos kicks the nearest one soundedly before pausing, flicking the blood free from his long sphynx claws. "How fares everyone? Are you well or injured?" As he asks he kneels beside secundus patting the beast's shaggy head and letting the dog dig into the nearest Leurocotta. 

"What else is in here I wonder..." he asks looking around the room for a further way forward

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show





Kurnos
hps 54/60
Saves 9/9/10 ( +2 vs disease)
AC 6 arm, 2 dex +4 Wormtail +1 haste = 23

Secundus
Hps 49/ 49
Saves 9/8/5 Evasion,
AC 23 (Arm 3, Dex 3, Nat 7) +4 wormtail +1 haste = 28

Primus
Hps 74/85
Saves 11/9/6 Evasion
AC 23 (Arm 3, dex 3, nat 8, sz -1) +2 worm tail = 25

DR 6/ magic

Incarnum
2E Wormtail belt (+2 NA, +1/E)
0E Urskan Greaves (+5 Cold /E, +1d4 Cold on charge / E)
2E Sphynx Claws [HANDS]/[TOTEM] (+E on Str check, Claws +E, 1d8+E, Pounce)
0E Shedu Crown [CROWN] (+E to mind affecting, Telepathy 100ft)
2E Astral Vambrace (DR 2+2*E/magic)
0E Strong Heart Vest (DR 1+1*E for ability damage)

Kurnos Effects:
Longstrider, Primal Hunter, Primal instinct, "Uncanny dodge",
+10ft Speed, +5 climb/ jump/ swim/ initiative

Party
+4 to chr checks and charisma-based skills check
Haste

----------


## Battlemage

*Varian El'Djiran* 

Varian lets out a breath of relief as the last of the monsters fall. Turning toward Keston, he asks: "Are you alright? You seemed to take a bad hit."

He then joins Kurnos in taking a look around the room, searching for anything interesting or out of place. "I wonder what they kept these beasts for... Anyway, if there is no hidden way forward here, we should try the main hallway doors."

----------


## Cavir

Keston slightly raises a hand, palm outward. *"I'll be alright, thanks. Sorry about that. I did not think their tricks would not be so layered and it was a believable scenario."*  He continues his healing process by activating one of his wands then applies it to others as needed.

Healing begun, he looks around with the others. *"There should be something to disable the trap door, or a secret door to bypass it outright? Kurnos, can the dogs sniff out a used passage we haven't found yet?"*

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Lesser vigor wand on Keston, Kurnos, Primus, and Wat for +11hp over 11 rounds. Is anyone else injured? Have plenty of charges.

Arcane sight on the pet room. Failing that, search the level again, avoiding the pit trap.

Can we have Kuln search?

----------


## Ghostfoot

Kuln stows his warhammers & gets out his tools, the wee gnome eager to inspect the place for hidden secrets. Beginning as he does in the current room he clambers over the many large vile-smelling corpses about the room as he searches. His gnomish luck is with him, for within a few moments he has found the tell-tale signs of an expertly-hidden yet well-used secret door. Spending some further time he inspects it for any traps before popping it open. With a wry grin he ducks into the passageway beyond, returning some seconds later.

"It's clear. It leads to some sort of mirror-maze. See what you can find down there, I'll check the rest of this place out for any more secrets."

Ducking down the hidden passage you are indeed confronted with a dizzying array of reflections. Polished metal mirrors stretch from floor to ceiling, forming a maze of endless corridors and reflected images.

*Spoiler: info & map*
Show

Lucky you checked in this room first, that secret door was _very_ well hidden!

Kuln will exit here, until/ unless razorback rejoins.

----------


## DrK

*Kurnos Blackfoot*

At the discovery of the mirror maze Kurnos shakes his head. More deceit and trickery, I expect nothing less from these shifters He takes the lead, mounting up until he is astride Primus before uttering an ancient primal spell as his and Primuss claws darken and extend further with cruel barbs.

Now we hunt he mutters as they pace into the room and barge into the first panes of glass

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show



Mount up 
Cast claws of the savage for 70 minutes 
From WX19-20 hell smash the mirrors with damage or Ste checks
Dam (4d6+12)[*28*]
Strength (1d20+12)[*29*]+4 is size large helps 

Survival (1d20+7)[*13*] with scent

Kurnos
hps 60/60
Saves 9/9/10 ( +2 vs disease)
AC 6 arm, 2 dex +4 Wormtail +1 haste = 23

Secundus
Hps 49/ 49
Saves 9/8/5 Evasion,
AC 23 (Arm 3, Dex 3, Nat 7) +4 wormtail +1 haste = 28

Primus
Hps 85/85
Saves 11/9/6 Evasion
AC 23 (Arm 3, dex 3, nat 8, sz -1) +2 worm tail = 25

DR 6/ magic

Incarnum
2E Wormtail belt (+2 NA, +1/E)
2E Urskan Greaves (+5 Cold /E, +1d4 Cold on charge / E)
0E Sphynx Claws [HANDS]/[TOTEM] (+E on Str check, Claws +E, 1d8+E, Pounce)
0E Shedu Crown [CROWN] (+E to mind affecting, Telepathy 100ft)
2E Astral Vambrace (DR 2+2*E/magic)
0E Strong Heart Vest (DR 1+1*E for ability damage)

Kurnos Effects:
Longstrider, Primal Hunter, Primal instinct, "Uncanny dodge",
+10ft Speed, +5 climb/ jump/ swim/ initiative

Kurtis/Primus Claws of the savage _+2 enhance/ damage as +2 sizes_ 

Party
+4 to chr checks and charisma-based skills check
Haste

----------


## Cavir

Keston cringes with the first burst of glass then follows into the mirror room. "I can dirty up the mirrors with magic to find our way through so that Primus and Secundus don't need to walk on broken glass."

----------


## Togo

Jascam enters tenatively, but cheers up immensely when he sees what lies within.  

Hey, an entire maze of me!  That's no hardship.

One hand rather absently dips into a pouch and comes out with a small stub of coloured chalk.  Crouching down, he draws a large J in a circle on the ground, together with a a line and arrow indicating which way he is going.  

Looks like fun...  Oh, if anyone comes out who looks a bit like me, but isn't nearly as cool, then stab them, will you?  These people may be able to imitate faces, but they can't handle sheer style...

----------


## Battlemage

*Varian El'Djiran*

Varian's eyes light up at the sight of the mirror maze. "Now that is fascinating! I wonder what purpose this serves. Is it really just to confuse intruders with reflections, or is there more to this... Say, Keston, could these mirror be enchanted in some way?"

----------


## Ghostfoot

Kurnos takes the lead, clambering astride Primus. They lash out at the mirrors in the anteroom - being steel the mirrors do not smash to pieces but the powerful blows of the two dent and warp them, causing the resultant reflected images to be distorted and somewhat comical but far less confusing.

The hunters growl, the stink of dopplegangers by now all to familiar to them and lingering in the air of the maze.

Jascan grasps his coloured chalk and marks clearly on the ground as you prepare to meet the challenge of the mirror maze.

*Spoiler: Map*
Show



Primus will be hampered due to the restrictive size of the passageways ('squeezing' rules -4 attack & AC).

Which way to go (north, west, or south)?

----------


## Battlemage

*Varian El'Djiran*

From his position at the back, Varian watches with interest as Kurnos and his hounds demolish the mirrors. From the lack of any resulting consequences, he concludes that these things are indeed likely just mirrors, and nothing more.

"Lets move together, I'd hate to get separated and ambushed in this maze. Since we have no information, any way's as good as any other, so why not just go straight ahead for now." He indicates the path to the west.

----------


## DrK

*Kurnos Blackfoot*

Kurnos looks to the others and shrugs, "\Straight through seems with the wisest course. Once we reach the far side we can skirt the edge smashing anything that gets in our path." He pats the massive wolf happily, confident the enhanced and incredibly strong wolf like creature that was Primus could tear through most of the thin walls of the maze. 



*Spoiler: OOC*
Show



Head west smashing all the mirrors we meet (embracing the bad luck)

Kurnos
hps 60/60
Saves 9/9/10 ( +2 vs disease)
AC 6 arm, 2 dex +4 Wormtail +1 haste = 23

Secundus
Hps 49/ 49
Saves 9/8/5 Evasion,
AC 23 (Arm 3, Dex 3, Nat 7) +4 wormtail +1 haste = 28

Primus
Hps 85/85
Saves 11/9/6 Evasion
AC 23 (Arm 3, dex 3, nat 8, sz -1) +2 worm tail = 25

DR 6/ magic

Incarnum
2E Wormtail belt (+2 NA, +1/E)
2E Urskan Greaves (+5 Cold /E, +1d4 Cold on charge / E)
0E Sphynx Claws [HANDS]/[TOTEM] (+E on Str check, Claws +E, 1d8+E, Pounce)
0E Shedu Crown [CROWN] (+E to mind affecting, Telepathy 100ft)
2E Astral Vambrace (DR 2+2*E/magic)
0E Strong Heart Vest (DR 1+1*E for ability damage)

Kurnos Effects:
Longstrider, Primal Hunter, Primal instinct, "Uncanny dodge",
+10ft Speed, +5 climb/ jump/ swim/ initiative

Kurtis/Primus Claws of the savage _+2 enhance/ damage as +2 sizes_  -70 minutes

Party
+4 to chr checks and charisma-based skills check
Haste

----------


## Ghostfoot

Kurnos and Primus pad forward boldly. The instant that they advance forward, a mirrored steel wall raises up behind them with blinding speed, cutting them off. The rest of you hear the sound of combat as, behind the obstruction, a doppleganger steps out with sword and shield raised swinging in a surprise attack against the druid!

*Spoiler: rolls*
Show

Doppleganger vs Kurnos flat-footed
longsword (1d20+9)[17] damage (1d8+10)[11]
longsword (1d20+4)[16] damage (1d8+10)[17]

If Kurnos is riding Primus, then they will be squeezing (-4 AC) & he will be hit.
If they go separately then the wall cuts off only Kurnos.


*Spoiler: Map*
Show




*=> Party*

----------


## DrK

*Kurnos Blackfoot*

As the wall slides shut Kurnos bellows a "Smash through" to the party before looking around as in the cramped conditions the sudden appearance of a sword wielding doppleganger leaves a blow hitting his flank, although the thick purple scales of the wormtail belt and glowing shimmering field of the astral vambraces leave it having little impaft. With his (and Primus's claws) glowing with dark magic, and massive and hooked with heavy serrations he smiles behind the mask. A murmured "You chose the wrong prey to hunt" as atop the massive hunting canine both pounce upon the stupid doppleganger


*Spoiler: OOC*
Show



Swift: Shift 2 E from urskan greaves to sphynx claws

Kurnos: Full attack (inc. -2 to hit for squeezing)
(1d20+13)[*17*] dam (3d6+8)[*20*] - bonus to hit if Primus trips him
(1d20+13)[*27*] dam (3d6+8)[*21*] - bonus to hit if Primus trips him

Primus: Full attack (inc. -2 for squeezing)
bite (1d20+14)[*19*] dam (1d8+15)[*23*] TRIP (1d20+14)[*17*] vs (1d20)[*15*]+???
Claw (1d20+16)[*24*] dam (4d6+14)[*25*]
Claw (1d20+16)[*33*] dam (4d6+14)[*29*]

Kurnos
hps 60/60
Saves 9/9/10 ( +2 vs disease)
AC 6 arm, 2 dex +4 Wormtail  = 22 -4 squeeze = 18

Secundus
Hps 49/ 49
Saves 9/8/5 Evasion,
AC 23 (Arm 3, Dex 3, Nat 7) +4 wormtail  = 27

Primus
Hps 85/85
Saves 11/9/6 Evasion
AC 23 (Arm 3, dex 3, nat 8, sz -1) +4 worm tail = 27 - 4 squeeze = 23

DR 6/ magic

Incarnum
2E Wormtail belt (+2 NA, +1/E)
0E Urskan Greaves (+5 Cold /E, +1d4 Cold on charge / E)
2E Sphynx Claws [HANDS]/[TOTEM] (+E on Str check, Claws +E, 1d8+E, Pounce)
0E Shedu Crown [CROWN] (+E to mind affecting, Telepathy 100ft)
2E Astral Vambrace (DR 2+2*E/magic)
0E Strong Heart Vest (DR 1+1*E for ability damage)

Kurnos Effects:
Longstrider, Primal Hunter, Primal instinct, "Uncanny dodge",
+10ft Speed, +5 climb/ jump/ swim/ initiative

Kurtis/Primus Claws of the savage _+2 enhance/ damage as +2 sizes_  -70 minutes

Party
+4 to chr checks and charisma-based skills check

----------


## Ghostfoot

The ambushing doppleganger swings its sword solidly, taking advantage of the surprise attack and the sliding panel. It's not enough. Primus tears at the shapechanger for *25* & *29* damage while Kilus also strikes for *21* damage. The creature fights well but is outmatched, borne to the ground and ended before it can skulk away for another hit-and-run.

*=> Party*

----------


## DrK

*Kurnos Blackfoot*

Grinning as the claws of Primus turn the doppleganger into mush Kurnos eventually pulls the dog off the man and looks behind him. "Primus smash through.." he orders curtly a the massive beast throws his weight against the sliding door to rejoin the others

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show



Kunos assist with strength (1d20+6)[*25*] vs DC 10
Primus strength check to smash (1d20+12)[*31*] +2 if Kurnos assists


Kurnos: Full attack (inc. -2 to hit for squeezing)
(1d20+6)[*25*] dam (1d20+12)[*31*] - bonus to hit if Primus trips him
[roll2] dam [roll3] - bonus to hit if Primus trips him

Primus: Full attack (inc. -2 for squeezing)
bite [roll4] dam [roll5] TRIP [roll6] vs [roll7]+???
Claw [roll8] dam [roll9]
Claw [roll10] dam [roll11]

Kurnos
hps 60/60
Saves 9/9/10 ( +2 vs disease)
AC 6 arm, 2 dex +4 Wormtail  = 22 -4 squeeze = 18

Secundus
Hps 49/ 49
Saves 9/8/5 Evasion,
AC 23 (Arm 3, Dex 3, Nat 7) +4 wormtail  = 27

Primus
Hps 85/85
Saves 11/9/6 Evasion
AC 23 (Arm 3, dex 3, nat 8, sz -1) +4 worm tail = 27 - 4 squeeze = 23

DR 6/ magic

Incarnum
2E Wormtail belt (+2 NA, +1/E)
0E Urskan Greaves (+5 Cold /E, +1d4 Cold on charge / E)
2E Sphynx Claws [HANDS]/[TOTEM] (+E on Str check, Claws +E, 1d8+E, Pounce)
0E Shedu Crown [CROWN] (+E to mind affecting, Telepathy 100ft)
2E Astral Vambrace (DR 2+2*E/magic)
0E Strong Heart Vest (DR 1+1*E for ability damage)

Kurnos Effects:
Longstrider, Primal Hunter, Primal instinct, "Uncanny dodge",
+10ft Speed, +5 climb/ jump/ swim/ initiative

Kurtis/Primus Claws of the savage _+2 enhance/ damage as +2 sizes_  -70 minutes

Party
+4 to chr checks and charisma-based skills check

----------


## Ghostfoot

It takes a couple of moments, but Primus flexes and smashes against the mirrored steel eventually bashing and breaking it asunder. The stench of alien dopplegangers now pervading the maze your canine senses sure that it is not merely the recently slain foe that lurks nearby...

----------


## DrK

*Kurnos Blackfoot*

Looking at the trail of smashed glass and steel frames behind him he motions to the others "Keep close, there are plenty more of the beasts within this maze. Come Primus, straight on, plow through" Making sure the others are following he goes to smash forward through the other mirrors and frames in front of him seeking to find the far wall and then to start searching for a door out

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show



Kurnos assist (1d20+4)[*19*] DC10
Primus Strength (1d20+10)[*25*] +2 if assist works

Kurnos
hps 60/60
Saves 9/9/10 ( +2 vs disease)
AC 6 arm, 2 dex +4 Wormtail  = 22 -4 squeeze = 18

Secundus
Hps 49/ 49
Saves 9/8/5 Evasion,
AC 23 (Arm 3, Dex 3, Nat 7) +4 wormtail  = 27

Primus
Hps 85/85
Saves 11/9/6 Evasion
AC 23 (Arm 3, dex 3, nat 8, sz -1) +4 worm tail = 27 - 4 squeeze = 23

DR 6/ magic

Incarnum
2E Wormtail belt (+2 NA, +1/E)
0E Urskan Greaves (+5 Cold /E, +1d4 Cold on charge / E)
2E Sphynx Claws [HANDS]/[TOTEM] (+E on Str check, Claws +E, 1d8+E, Pounce)
0E Shedu Crown [CROWN] (+E to mind affecting, Telepathy 100ft)
2E Astral Vambrace (DR 2+2*E/magic)
0E Strong Heart Vest (DR 1+1*E for ability damage)

Kurnos Effects:
Longstrider, Primal Hunter, Primal instinct, "Uncanny dodge",
+10ft Speed, +5 climb/ jump/ swim/ initiative

Kurtis/Primus Claws of the savage _+2 enhance/ damage as +2 sizes_  -70 minutes

Party
+4 to chr checks and charisma-based skills check

----------


## Battlemage

*Varian El'Djiran*

From his position at the back, Varian barely noticed the doppelganger ambush, before Kurnos' hounds had already ripped them apart. "Kurnos, your companions are truly fearsome creatures!" Moving forward following the others, the spellscale keeps his senses primed for more surprises.

----------


## Cavir

Keston cringes with the smashing. "They'll be quite ready for us. I wonder how more surprises they have." He keeps an eye out and follows.

----------


## Ghostfoot

The maze is confusing, as triggers send false walls moving and changing around you as you make your way through it. But in the end, it is only delaying you rather than any serious obstruction, and it doesn't take too long before you find yourselves at a doorway, a couple more dopplegangers breathing their last where the hounds have bested them.

The door opens into a large chamber with a vaulted ceiling high above. Along one wall nearby, a strange apparatus of vats and tubes connects to a table with numerous restraints and a strange silver helmet. Opposite, at the far end of the chamber, stairs ascend to higher level on which a raised dais supports a throne-like chair.

As you enter a figure seated in the chair rises and you see....your old mentor Delfen. 



"So kind of you to join me. It is time for me to show you the truth of things. Come, and learn what lies beyond!" he beckons to you.

*Spoiler: map*
Show

----------


## Cavir

Keston's face quickly went from paying attention in all directions for the next danger to focused on the lone figure, then to focused anger as he recognized Delfen. Keston's eyes turned blue as he focused on who he once called mentor.

"Is that really you Delfen, turned to darkness, or more doppleganger trickery?

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

 Arcane Sight
Delfen is probably prepared with spells and items, so I'll roll a whole bunch Spellcraft checks. Feel free to roll more if needed. That's on top of "the strength of the most powerful spell or spell-like ability the creature currently has available for use."

(1d20+19)[*24*]
(1d20+19)[*29*]
(1d20+19)[*32*]
(1d20+19)[*37*]
(1d20+19)[*27*]
(1d20+19)[*39*]
(1d20+19)[*21*]
(1d20+19)[*30*]

----------


## DrK

*Kurnos Blackfoot*

Fragments of glass and blood are left behind in the massive wolf's footprints as Kurnos pushes through the maze and Primus savages anything the find in a pulse of bestial fury. As they leave the maze, a doppleganger's strange mottle grey arm still in Secundus's mouth he looks around the maze from behind the pale white face mask. 
Seeing Delfen sat atop the throne at the far end of the room Kurnos snarls, a sound echoed by the dogs beneath and beside him.

He glances down at Keston, "It matters not. If its Delfen he has betrayed us, if its a changeling then it will die. Either way it will end here in blood and fury." Kurnos says coldly. Pawing slowly forward he asks the wizard - "Do you have any last words?"

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show



Initiative if needed (1d20+7)[*11*] for druid and pets

Kurnos
hps 60/60
Saves 9/9/10 ( +2 vs disease)
AC 6 arm, 2 dex +4 Wormtail  = 22 -4 squeeze = 18

Secundus
Hps 49/ 49
Saves 9/8/5 Evasion,
AC 23 (Arm 3, Dex 3, Nat 7) +4 wormtail  = 27

Primus
Hps 85/85
Saves 11/9/6 Evasion
AC 23 (Arm 3, dex 3, nat 8, sz -1) +4 worm tail = 27 - 4 squeeze = 23

DR 6/ magic

Incarnum
2E Wormtail belt (+2 NA, +1/E)
0E Urskan Greaves (+5 Cold /E, +1d4 Cold on charge / E)
2E Sphynx Claws [HANDS]/[TOTEM] (+E on Str check, Claws +E, 1d8+E, Pounce)
0E Shedu Crown [CROWN] (+E to mind affecting, Telepathy 100ft)
2E Astral Vambrace (DR 2+2*E/magic)
0E Strong Heart Vest (DR 1+1*E for ability damage)

Kurnos Effects:
Longstrider, Primal Hunter, Primal instinct, "Uncanny dodge",
+10ft Speed, +5 climb/ jump/ swim/ initiative

Kurtis/Primus Claws of the savage _+2 enhance/ damage as +2 sizes_  -70 minutes

Party
+4 to chr checks and charisma-based skills check

----------

